# London 2012 Olympics: China's Yi Siling wins first gold medal of the Games



## beijingwalker

*London 2012 Olympics: China's Yi Siling wins first gold medal of the Games in 10m air rifle*
China's Yi Siling shot straight into the history books today, clinching the first gold medal of the London 2012 Games in the women's 10m air rifle discipline.

London 2012 Olympics: Yi Siling wins the first gold medal of the Games in shooting
Golden girl: Yi Siling has won the first gold medal of the Games Photo: PA

By Tom Rowley, at the Royal Artillery Barracks

11:34AM BST 28 Jul 2012



> The 23 year-old world No 1 beat Poland&#8217;s Sylwia Bogacka by 0.7 points in a nail-biting final at the Royal Artillery Barracks in Greenwich, London.
> 
> She had long been favourite to triumph, securing the first medal with a score of 502.9 less than 11 hours after Sir Paul McCartney closed last night&#8217;s Opening Ceremony of the Olympics. Fellow Chinese shooter Yu Dan took the bronze medal.
> 
> Yi's win continues a very successful year, after winning gold in Munich and silver in London in the International Shooting Sport Federation&#8217;s World Cup series.
> 
> She fought off 56 rivals, including Malaysian shooter Nur Suryani Mohamed Taibi, who is eight months pregnant.
> 
> She finished 34th in the qualification round, but was mainly thankful she did not go into labour during the competition.
> 
> &#8220;I just prayed that I could get to a labour room,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I would accept it with an open heart. I am not a normal mummy doing everything slowly.
> 
> &#8220;The baby is quite fine. She hasn&#8217;t made an appearance during training or competition. I told her to behave herself. I felt only three or four kicks during the competition. When she kicked I tried to breathe in, breathe out and make myself calm.&#8221;
> 
> Bogacka and Yi were tied for much of the final, with small gaps only appearing occasionally in a tense 20 minutes with 10 shots each.
> 
> The Pole narrowly beat Yi in this morning&#8217;s qualification, despite the Chinese shooter&#8217;s near perfect 399 out of 400.
> 
> Yi only took up shooting in 2007 after failing to make it in track and field and toying with dancing. But she quickly rose to dominance, winning gold at the 2010 world championships.
> 
> Katerina Emmons, the Czech who claimed gold in Beijing, very nearly failed to reached the final after facing a shoot-off for the eighth place, which she won by just 0.3 points.
> 
> She finished fourth, a disappointment after winning the Milan event of this year&#8217;s World Cup.
> 
> But several shooters failed to make the final. Jennifer McIntosh, the youngest member of Team GB's shooting squad finished 36th, shooting 392 out of 400.
> 
> The 21 year-old was competing in her first Olympics, after securing two gold medals and a bronze in the 2010 Commonwealth Games.
> 
> Germany's decision not to send Sonja Pfeilschifter, the world number two, backfired spectacularly when their top-ranked shooter, world number seven Jessica Mager finished 20th.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Congrats china for drawing first blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xuxu1457

Country 
People's Republic of China 
Birth date and place 06/05/1989 - Guangdong (CHN) 
Age 23 


Height Weight Gender 
165 cm / 5'5" 54 kg / 119 lbs F 
Sport 
ShootingShooting
Women's 10m Air Rifle

World champion Yi Siling of China won the first gold medal at the London Olympics on Saturday, in the women's 10 metres air rifle shooting.

Long-time leader Sylwia Bogacka of Poland took silver and *Yu Dan of China bronze*.

Another 301 gold medals are up for grabs at the Games.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

congrats 


congrats on the bronze too ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fanling Monk

I suggest all my brothers and sisters post all Chinese related Olympic results, schedules, news...etc on this thread so we don't have to run around different threads for any related subjects. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChinaToday

we might get another gold this evening in Women's 400m Individual Medley 2 chinese in the final

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani

Well done China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

Well done China..................Now its the Asian Age

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IZVINITE

Congrats to China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harry_Thomason

Gratz


----------



## beijingwalker

ChinaToday said:


> we might get another gold this evening in Women's 400m Individual Medley 2 chinese in the final



Sun Yang,men's 400 freestyle,a certain gold tonight!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

artie said:


> U know why she cried after winning a gold medal. Cos for those athletes who fail to get any medals in London, they are likely to be sent to reeducation through labour camps.



haha,the brozen medalist is also a Chinese athlete,so she will be shot after the awarding ceremony.she is also very happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

can somebody share the video..


----------



## ChinaToday

beijingwalker said:


> haha,the brozen medalist is also a Chinese athlete,so she will be shot after the awarding ceremony.



Just ignor the looser mate


----------



## Fanling Monk

beijingwalker said:


> haha,the brozen medalist is also a Chinese athlete,so she will be shot after the awarding ceremony.




Brother don't take his bait for what's to be a happy thread. I just reported his post and this false flagger will be banned soon or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

lovely girl. 

congratulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

Congrats, many more to come for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Congrats China for winning the first gold!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

[*B]London Olympics: Saina Nehwal stronger than the Chinese*

"*Since its introduction at Barcelona 1992, India is watching the badminton event with eager anticipation for the first time, mainly due to Saina Nehwal's sterling show at international events in the last two or three years.

She has consistently performed at the highest level and is the main threat to the Chinese in world badminton. For a change, an Indian player can be termed mentally and physically stronger than the Chinese players and Saina has proved that in the run up to the Olympics.

The year in which she made her presence felt in world badminton was 2006. I was the chief coach of India during the Commonwealth Games in Melbourne, Aparna Popat was the top Indian women's singles player and Saina was the No. 2. During our group match in the preliminary stages, India lost 0-5 to England. Aparna surprisingly lost her match against Tracey Hallam. Saina was sitting next to me watching the match. She very clearly told me then that she could beat Tracey.

I was slightly taken aback because she sounded confident yet not arrogant. In our team meeting later in the day, I along with Hadi, our Indonesian doubles coach, decided to field Saina in our remaining matches. All the players were slightly concerned with this decision, but Saina did not let me down. She went on to win all her matches including the ones over Tracey and Singapore's Li Li â&#8364;&#8221; both top players â&#8364;&#8221; to fetch us bronze.

Coming back to the Olympics, the Badminton World Federation has made changes to the tournament format by making it league-cum-knockout in nature. This is to a certain extent good for the players as they get more opportunities to perform.

In men's singles, P Kashyap is drawn in a group with Belgian Yuhan Tan and Vietnam's Nguyen Tien Minh. Kashyap has beaten both of them in the past and can top the group. He is then likely to run into Kenichi Tago of Japan (seeded 8).

In the women's doubles, Jwala Gutta and Ashwini Ponnappa are in a group with teams from Chinese Taipei, Singapore and Japan. After their good show in the world championships last year, they have not performed creditably. But, they have beaten all the three combinations at least once before.

Our mixed doubles combination of Jwala and V Diju has the toughest proposition among Indians and they need to perform above themselves to beat the Indonesian, Danish and Korean pairs.

(The writer is a two-time national champion and ex-chief coach)"*
[/B]
The Elephant has sent forth their champion and surprisingly she is a strong one indeed. Women s badminton will be very interesting to follow this Olympics.


----------



## Jade

Congrats China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Congrats to you guys.......

I hope one day India will also get as many golds as you people are getting now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Congrats to our Chinese brethren

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Haseebullah

The competition is tight this time between USA and China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

congrats to our Chinese brothers...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*SECOND GOLD:CHINESE WANG MINGJUAN WINS WOMEN'S 48KG WEIGHTLIFTING OLYMPIC GOLD*



> By Associated Press, Updated: Sunday, July 29, 12:44 AM
> 
> LONDON &#8212; Wang Mingjuan of China secured the first gold medal of the London Olympics weightlifting competition, winning the women&#8217;s 48-kilogram title with a total weight of 205 kilograms.
> 
> Japan&#8217;s Hiromi Miyake finished second and Ryang Chun Hwa of North Korea got the bronze.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AstroTrain

So Sun Yang wins 400m, 3 golds in the opening day triple what pathetic India achieved for the whole of last games. Peer competitor? my buttocks . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

China's Sun Yang wins 400m freestyle,China's third gold.



> CHINA'S SUN YANG WIN'S MEN'S 400M FREESTYLE
> 
> Reuters
> 
> 2:00 p.m. CDT, July 28, 2012
> 
> CHINA'S SUN YANG WIN'S MEN'S 400M FREESTYLE OLYMPIC GOLD MEDAL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AsianLion

British Olympics were so boring and lame in opening ceremony....overly hyped event.

COngratz to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats china for 3 Gold medals

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstroTrain

AstroTrain said:


> So Sun Yang wins 400m, 3 golds in the opening day triple what pathetic India achieved for the whole of last games. Peer competitor? my buttocks . .


 
Correction 4 gold in 1st day, 4 times greater than backwards India in just 1st day of competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

AstroTrain said:


> Correction 4 gold in 1st day, 4 times greater than backwards India in just 1st day of competition.


We are world Champion in Cricket. You have your areas where you are best we have ours. 

Bringing India by some Cheerleaders, not competent enough to win one medal and taking glory which Chinese deserve. We are US and Russia and Germany's friends, now we will cheer for them, combined medals acquired by them will be considered as ours according to your logic.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's Ye ShiWen breaks the world record,claimed the 4th gold for China.**another Chinese swimmer Li XuanXu claimed the brozen.*


> *Ye Shiwen of China sets world record to win Olympic gold in women's 400 IM*
> 
> Published: July 28, 2012 3:23 PM
> By The Associated Press
> 
> LONDON - (AP) -- Ye Shiwen of China sets world record to win Olympic gold in women's 400 IM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kawaraj said:


> lovely girl.
> 
> congratulation.


 


Rafi said:


> Congrats to our Chinese brethren


 


chauvunist said:


> congrats to our Chinese brothers...


 


Peaceful Civlian said:


> Congrats china for 3 Gold medals



Thank you my brothers. 

Here is a link with a video, if you want English commentary:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18909713

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Funny it was Pakistanis who taught and made the Chinese Hockey Team. 

And Later its China whose winning. WOW thats so great!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## northeast

It's really amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

AstroTrain said:


> I am chinese, dark one. I do not have to hide behind other countries achievement like what your inferior brethrens are doing. Go hide behind the skirts of the US Germany, your ex slave masters Brittannia because we al know you can NEVER EVER compete one on one with us in any shape or form.
> 
> Why does India even bring a team to such a prestigious event like the Olympics with a 1 billion population? Such a national embarrassment.



please hold your tongue,you don't have to do that,let's celebrate,it's the glory for whole Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

AstroTrain said:


> I am chinese, dark one. I do not have to hide behind other countries achievement like what your inferior brethrens are doing. Go hide behind the skirts of the US Germany, your ex slave masters Brittannia because we al know you can NEVER EVER compete one on one with us in any shape or form.
> 
> Why does India even bring a team to such a prestigious event like the Olympics with a 1 billion population? Such a national embarrassment.


We have enough gold in our house holds, about 16% of total gold ever produced, so we don't have to win it.....

We are too focus on facing other challenges like hunger, poverty, riots etc. which you all remind us everyday and ask us why don't we do something about it. We are busy taking care of our people.

US and Russia supplies us weapons, will be building nuclear reactor and what not, so we Indian will cheer for them for the same reason few nationals are doing on this forum.


----------



## AstroTrain

beijingwalker said:


> please hold your tongue,you don't have to do that,let's celebrate,it's the glory for whole Asia.



Why? their trolls constantly spam this forum regarding anything Chinese like they are our equals but in the greatest peace time competition between great powers they are indubitably shown to be no where our equals as it is the case with all other great powers, they are the invisible man with a population of 1 billion. lol 

Sorry I don't consider these people Asians, it the glory for yellow people not indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Here is a screenshot of the current Medal Table, from the BBC's own Olympics website:

BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

*First day:
4 Gold
2 Bronze
1 New Olympic Record
1 New World Reord*

*Go China!*



AstroTrain said:


> Why? their trolls constantly spam this forum regarding anything Chinese like they are our equals but in the greatest peace time competition between great powers they are indubitably shown to be no where our equals as it is the case with all other great powers, they are the invisible man with a population of 1 billion. lol
> 
> Sorry I don't consider these people Asians, it the glory for yellow people not indians.



Forget the pathetic people Brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

shuttler said:


> *First day:
> 4 Gold
> 2 Bronze
> 1 New Olympic Record
> 1 New World Reord*
> 
> *Go China!*



I don't know which one of the four I'm most proud of... Yi Siling, Sun Yang, Ye Shiwen or Wang Mingjuan. Bringing home FOUR Gold medals in the first day!

They all did really well though. The Olympics are the highest competition in the world, the level of competition is beyond belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

beijingwalker said:


> *China's Ye ShiWen breaks the world record,claimed the 4th gold for China.**another Chinese swimmer Li XuanXu claimed the brozen.*



She is just 16!



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't know which one of the four I'm most proud of... Yi Siling, Sun Yang, Ye Shiwen or Wang Mingjuan. Bringing home FOUR Gold medals in the first day!
> 
> They all did really well though. The Olympics are the highest competition in the world, the level of competition is beyond belief.



Each and every one of them Bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

Ye shewen is the one for me , only 16 and breaks the world record

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qinglong-china

I am proud of all chinese athletes beause they are great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

ChinaToday said:


> Ye shewen is the one for me , only 16 and breaks the world record



Mine is SUN Yang,totally beat that Korean braggart and sore loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChinaToday said:


> Ye shewen is the one for me , only 16 and breaks the world record



I agree buddy. :cheer:


----------



## shuttler

Sun finished at 3:40.14. The world record is 3:40.07 set by a German, Paul Biedermann, 26 Jul 2009 in the world aquatic championship. 

*Sun just missed the world record by 0:00.07!* 

What a pity!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timetravel

congrats to the athletes and the countries winning medals..!!

Hey anyone can tell me, how will olympic committee find out if some over zealous country uses gender changing surgery in order to make men compete in women's category... it can be done to win gold medals in women's category. isnt it? 

any views.

a) it will definately be caught by Olympics committee
b) if you change it, you get to win the medal


----------



## timetravel

Super Indian said:


> Exactly bro, we should condemn such disgraceful acts no matter of nationality
> Indian woman athlete arrested over 'rape' charges... and claims she is a MAN | Mail Online



I agree that needs to be condemned.. but it still doesn't answer my question. Can it be done by some over zealous country in OLMYPICS? or is there some regulation in Olympics to catch such acts by a country?

I think It will be interesting if someone brings out the data on ratio of Man to Women medals for each country in previous games and these games.!


----------



## northeast

timetravel said:


> I agree that needs to be condemned.. but it still doesn't answer my question. Can it be done by some over zealous country in OLMYPICS? or is there some regulation in Olympics to catch such acts by a country?
> 
> I think It will be interesting if someone brings out the data on ratio of Man to Women medals for each country in previous games and these games.!


 Here a jealousy and delusional indian go mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timetravel

northeast said:


> Here a jealousy and delusional indian go mad.



did I say something to you. why you going mad! Don't you think it is something that needs to be avoided and discouraged and punished badly for such a activity at OLYMPICS. I fully condemn any such practice.!!

I dont know much about the kinds of checks at Olympics that r used to avoid cheating and fraud by athletes. And gender change is a fruad, so I want to know if there is some mechanism at Olympics to detect this?


----------



## Esc8781

Congratz to china I wonder if china participate in track and field? But I notice all the good athletes from 2008 are not doing as well? Oh well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

Esc8781 said:


> Congratz to china I wonder if china participate in track and field? But I notice all the good athletes from 2008 are not doing as well? Oh well



One step at a time buddy , at the moment we stay focus on the pool and once we dominate that event we will turn our attention to track and field


----------



## Esc8781

ChinaToday said:


> One step at a time buddy , at the moment we stay focus on the pool and once we dominate that event we will turn our attention to track and field


 In the mean time you can watch us humiliate Us at track and field >

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

Congrats to China for once again leading another field , Good times for you guys !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed Naved

beijingwalker said:


> *London 2012 Olympics: China's Yi Siling wins first gold medal of the Games in 10m air rifle*
> China's Yi Siling shot straight into the history books today, clinching the first gold medal of the London 2012 Games in the women's 10m air rifle discipline.
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Yi Siling wins the first gold medal of the Games in shooting
> Golden girl: Yi Siling has won the first gold medal of the Games Photo: PA
> 
> By Tom Rowley, at the Royal Artillery Barracks
> 
> 11:34AM BST 28 Jul 2012


 Thts realy a great news and one have to admit beijin olympic was better thn this( arrangemnt done by china)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChinaToday

*China all smiles but Miley is left in the wake *

Two golds and a world record for hosts of the last Olympics sink hopes of an early British medal

*It was an evening that opened to the sound of the 'Star-Spangled Banner' echoing around the London Aquatics Centre but it was a night that belonged to China, emphatically so. In less than half an hour two stunning swims produced two Chinese gold medals and already they have doubled the total they managed in home waters four years ago*.

*First Sun Yang, a swimming superstar in the making, claimed an utterly dominant victory in the 400m freestyle and then, minutes later, 16-year-old Ye Shiwen shattered the world record with an even more remarkable success in the 400m individual medley.

Ye left the American favourite Elizabeth Beisel trailing in her wake over the last 50 metres. The sheer strength of the Chinese swimmer shattered the field &#8211; Hannah Miley, carrying Britain's hope of a first home medal, could not compete and finished fifth, nearly six seconds adrift. The bronze went to China, too, through 18-year-old Li Xuanxu*.

*Ye had set the fastest time of the year in the morning heats amid a growing sense that China could become the story of the pool in London. Before last night they had a historic total of seven golds &#8211; they won six medals of all colours in 2008 &#8211; but theirs is a strident ambition to improve in sports beyond their traditional strengths and in the pool it is coming to fruition*.

*Yang destroyed the field in the 400m freestyle to claim the first gold medal China's men have ever won in the pool. The 20-year-old was under intense pressure to deliver in London; in the build-up to the Games his membership of the Communist Party was hurried through. He is the world record-holder at 1500m &#8211; breaking Grant Hackett's 10-year-old mark at last year's World Championships &#8211; and looks set to dominate the middle and long-distance events*.

*In Beijing before departing for London, Yang climbed on to a table at a team meeting and yelled: "We are coming &#8211; London, Chinese men are coming." His confidence was not misplaced, but his facts were wrong &#8211; the women are here too*.

The 6ft 6in Yang eased away from Korea's Park Tae-hwan early on and the defending champion never looked like closing the gap. Yang finished in an Olympic record time having threatened to break another world record for much of the race.

*That record was not long delayed. Ye, who took up swimming at the suggestion of a primary school teacher who noticed she had extremely large hands for her age, had finished fifth at last year's World Championships but has improved spectacularly since then in the most gruelling event in the pool. And the biggest worry for her rivals is that the 400m is not her specialist event &#8211; she is world champion in the 200m IM. There will be more Chinese medals to come*.

Beisel had seemed to have the race under control but could not handle Ye's brutal acceleration over the final length. She touched in 4min 28.23sec, more than a second inside the record set by Stephanie Rice in Beijing.

Miley was never in contention. She started slowly and was sixth at the halfway stage. She used her strong breaststroke to regain some ground but, like the rest of field, could do nothing about Ye's power. The 22-year-old Scot, who was ranked third in the world going into the Games, broke down in tears. But it was Rice who summed it up best. A double Olympic gold medallist in Beijing, she came sixth last night. "Oh my god, it was so tough," she said.

Britain's Ellen Gandy qualified seventh fastest for tonight's final of the 100m butterfly. The Australian-based 20-year-old finished fifth in her heat behind the dominant Dana Vollmer of the USA. The 100m is Gandy's weaker event &#8211; she is a world silver medallist at the 200m fly &#8211; but she cut half a second off her morning time to reach a first Olympic final.

Fran Halsall failed to make the final. The 22-year-old faded over the second 50 metres to finish seventh in her semi-final. Halsall later produced a stirring second leg of the 4x100m relay to help Britain finish a creditable fifth. It bodes well for Halsall later in the week. Australia took the gold, the Dutch silver and the USA bronze to give Missy Franklin the first of a possible seven medals.

China all smiles but Miley is left in the wake - Swimming - Olympics - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

shuttler said:


> Sun finished at 3:40.14. The world record is 3:40.07 set by a German, Paul Biedermann, 26 Jul 2009 in the world aquatic championship.
> 
> *Sun just missed the world record by 0:00.07!*
> 
> What a pity!



SO UNFORTUNATE. I was watching it, and the commentator said that Sun Yang "glided in" at the end to finish 1st, which meant that he missed beating the world record by a *fraction of a second*. But at least he got the Gold.

It would have been nice if both Ye Shiwen AND Sun Yang beat two world records on the first day!!!

Ye Shiwen sets world record at Olympics aged 16 | guardian.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

Chinese-Dragon said:


> SO UNFORTUNATE. I was watching it, and the commentator said that Sun Yang "glided in" at the end to finish 1st, which meant that he missed beating the world record by a *fraction of a second*. But at least he got the Gold.
> 
> It would have been nice if both Ye Shiwen AND Sun Yang beat two world records on the first day!!!
> 
> Ye Shiwen sets world record at Olympics aged 16 | guardian.co.uk



These 2 swim medals came as a surprise to me, we were always left out of this party for a while. I remember we were strong in the 90s but got set back by doping charges, now these 2 kids might have 2 more Olympics ahead of them plus in these games atleast 2 more gold level races, very promising future. 

I see the real trouble ahead for us is the gymnastics team. Did we lose all our veterans from 2008?

One vet suffered an injury and now pulled out and the guys left are falling all over the place. How could we allow the brits to get ahead. Our decade of dominance looks like it's over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight

yes china won even in swimming which is aussie and american dominate, china will dominate very much this olympics, china already dominate in diving

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

It's astonishing this 16 girl beat out the guy who won the gold in the last 50 of an almost identical race. 

And Sun is 6'6 could play PF on the BB team. damn . . . 

Big Night in the Pool for China
By CHRISTOPHER CLAREY
Published: July 28, 2012

LONDON  It was a rough opening night in the pool for defending Olympic champions, above all a certain Michael Phelps, but it was a historic night for the Chinese.
Enlarge This Image

Doug Mills/The New York Times
Sun Yang, 400m freestyle, July 28.
Sun Yan became the first Chinese man to win an Olympic swimming title by pulling away from Park Tae-hwan on the final two laps to secure the 400-meter freestyle in an Olympic record time. Then, 16-year-old Ye Shiwen smashed the world record in the womens 400 individual medley by more than a second: all* the more remarkable because she swam the last 50 meters in a faster time than the new mens 400 I.M. champion Ryan Lochte swam his last 50 meters*.

That is surely an Olympic first.

I honestly didnt realize how far ahead I was, said Ye, a short-haired teenager from the Chinese city of Hangzhou, which, until now at least, was more famous for its lake.

*What was also striking about Yes record swim of 4 minutes 28.43 seconds was that she managed it in a textile suit while the record she broke  Stephanie Rices 4:29.45  was set in the age of polyester suits and serial record breaking.*

That was in 2008, when Beijing staged the Olympics and led the gold medal count but when their swimmers never quite joined the party in the pool.

The Chinese won one gold in swimming at home, but they already have two on the road in London after only one medal session. And there will almost certainly be more gold to come considering that Suns best event is supposed to be the 1500 freestyle in which he holds the world record.

Obviously, theyre off to a great start, and I tip my hat to Sun; he certainly deserved that, said Peter Vanderkaay, the American who finished third in the 400 on Saturday. I know he has worked incredibly hard, and I just got caught the end of the 400 I.M. Hopefully we can match them as the meet continues.

While Ye won in grand style, Rice  the Australian whose record she smashed  could do no better than sixth place on Saturday. But there were plenty of other established threats in nearby lanes, including American Elizabeth Beisel, the defending world champion in the 400 I.M. who struggled in the opening butterfly leg but was in the lead just ahead of Ye before the final two freestyle laps.

What happened next was startling as Ye found speed to which no other woman in the water could relate. Her lead at the next turn was nearly a second over Beisel and her lead at the end was nearly three seconds as Beisel finished second in 4:31.27 and Yes Chinese teammate Li Xuanxu finished third in 4:32.91.

She had the race of her life; congratulations to her a million times over, said Beisel, the top qualifier in the preliminary heats.

Beisel, 19, knows all about precocious achievement. She competed in the 2007 world championships when she was only 14 and was the youngest member of the United States swim team at the Olympics in Beijing.

But Yes emergence at this phenomenal level presents her with a new challenge. Even in setting a new personal best time, she was 2.84 seconds behind.

We kind of felt that was the person to beat, said Gregg Troy, Beisels coach at the University of Florida who is coaching the United States mens team here.

Elizabeth and I talked, Troy said. We knew it was going to take 28 and a half to win, and we kind of thought we can go 28 and a half. Were a little disappointed with our swim even though its her best.

The result was never in doubt after the final flip turn, which was also true in the 400 free. Park Tae-Hwan, the defending Olympic champion, did get a reprieve. After being disqualified in the morning heats, Park was reinstated in time for the final after an official review determined that he had not moved on the starting blocks, after all.

But there was no relief from the punishment Sun inflicted in the final laps of the 400 final. Sun, already a worldbeater at 1500 meters, is renowned for his finishing power, and he took the lead for good with two laps remaining.

When he touched the final wall, he was the first Chinese man to win an Olympic gold medal in swimming. No wonder he spread his long arms and let out an extended bellow.

Sun, at 20 years old, is already an established star in China. Last year at the world championships in Shanghai, he won the 1500 freestyle and took down the sports longest standing Olympic-distance individual world record in the process.

Sun came close to breaking Paul Biedermanns 400 world record of three minutes 40. 07 seconds Saturday night, the first night of swimming in the Aquatics Center at these Games. He was ahead of Biedermanns pace by more than half a second when he made the final turn. But he ended up settling for an Olympic record of 3:40.14. Park was second in 3:42.06. Vanderkaay was third in 3:44.69.

Sun, like many Chinese swimmers, trains regularly in Australia and spent much of the pre-Olympic buildup in Gold Coast, Australia at a public pool under the experienced eye of Denis Cotterell, an Australian distance freestyle guru who was also the longtime coach of Grant Hackett.

It was Hacketts record that Sun broke in Shanghai, and Sun will now be an overwhelming favorite to win a second gold medal in London in the 1,500 free. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/29/sports/olympics/yang-sun-of-china-wins-400-free.html#h[]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Esc8781 said:


> Congratz to china I wonder if china participate in track and field? But I notice all the good athletes from 2008 are not doing as well? Oh well



USA has a bunch of black athletes for its track and field programs, of course we cannot compete with them in these domains.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> USA has a bunch of black athletes for its track and field, of course we cannot compete in these domains.



Unfortunately true. The track and field events are dominated by those of African descent.

Which gives a big advantage to the USA and Britain, in which they make up a significant proportion of the population.

It is one of the benefits of being a "country made of immigrants", which can apply to both the USA and Britain.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Unfortunately true. The track and field events are dominated by those of African descent.
> 
> Which gives a big advantage to the USA and Britain, in which they make up a significant proportion of the population.
> 
> It is one of the benefits of being a "country made of immigrants", which can apply to both the USA and Britain.



Hopefully we can retain most of the gold medals that we have won in 2008, and in addition with some extra swimming and other gold medals, so we will have a chance to push our gold medal tally toward 60.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sun Yang currently holds the world record for the 1500m swimming event.

I hope he can break his own record again!


----------



## rcrmj

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sun Yang currently holds the world record for the 1500m swimming event.
> 
> I hope he can break his own record again!


lets not put high hopes up````wait until the resoults```same to Ye's best 200m mix style

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese Century

AstroTrain said:


> It's astonishing this 16 girl beat out the guy who won the gold in the last 50 of an almost identical race.
> 
> And Sun is 6'6 could play PF on the BB team. damn . . .
> 
> Big Night in the Pool for China
> By CHRISTOPHER CLAREY
> Published: July 28, 2012
> 
> LONDON  It was a rough opening night in the pool for defending Olympic champions, above all a certain Michael Phelps, but it was a historic night for the Chinese.
> Enlarge This Image
> 
> Doug Mills/The New York Times
> Sun Yang, 400m freestyle, July 28.
> Sun Yan became the first Chinese man to win an Olympic swimming title by pulling away from Park Tae-hwan on the final two laps to secure the 400-meter freestyle in an Olympic record time. Then, 16-year-old Ye Shiwen smashed the world record in the womens 400 individual medley by more than a second: all* the more remarkable because she swam the last 50 meters in a faster time than the new mens 400 I.M. champion Ryan Lochte swam his last 50 meters*.
> 
> That is surely an Olympic first.
> 
> I honestly didnt realize how far ahead I was, said Ye, a short-haired teenager from the Chinese city of Hangzhou, which, until now at least, was more famous for its lake.
> 
> *What was also striking about Yes record swim of 4 minutes 28.43 seconds was that she managed it in a textile suit while the record she broke  Stephanie Rices 4:29.45  was set in the age of polyester suits and serial record breaking.*
> 
> That was in 2008, when Beijing staged the Olympics and led the gold medal count but when their swimmers never quite joined the party in the pool.
> 
> The Chinese won one gold in swimming at home, but they already have two on the road in London after only one medal session. And there will almost certainly be more gold to come considering that Suns best event is supposed to be the 1500 freestyle in which he holds the world record.
> 
> Obviously, theyre off to a great start, and I tip my hat to Sun; he certainly deserved that, said Peter Vanderkaay, the American who finished third in the 400 on Saturday. I know he has worked incredibly hard, and I just got caught the end of the 400 I.M. Hopefully we can match them as the meet continues.
> 
> While Ye won in grand style, Rice  the Australian whose record she smashed  could do no better than sixth place on Saturday. But there were plenty of other established threats in nearby lanes, including American Elizabeth Beisel, the defending world champion in the 400 I.M. who struggled in the opening butterfly leg but was in the lead just ahead of Ye before the final two freestyle laps.
> 
> What happened next was startling as Ye found speed to which no other woman in the water could relate. Her lead at the next turn was nearly a second over Beisel and her lead at the end was nearly three seconds as Beisel finished second in 4:31.27 and Yes Chinese teammate Li Xuanxu finished third in 4:32.91.
> 
> She had the race of her life; congratulations to her a million times over, said Beisel, the top qualifier in the preliminary heats.
> 
> Beisel, 19, knows all about precocious achievement. She competed in the 2007 world championships when she was only 14 and was the youngest member of the United States swim team at the Olympics in Beijing.
> 
> But Yes emergence at this phenomenal level presents her with a new challenge. Even in setting a new personal best time, she was 2.84 seconds behind.
> 
> We kind of felt that was the person to beat, said Gregg Troy, Beisels coach at the University of Florida who is coaching the United States mens team here.
> 
> Elizabeth and I talked, Troy said. We knew it was going to take 28 and a half to win, and we kind of thought we can go 28 and a half. Were a little disappointed with our swim even though its her best.
> 
> The result was never in doubt after the final flip turn, which was also true in the 400 free. Park Tae-Hwan, the defending Olympic champion, did get a reprieve. After being disqualified in the morning heats, Park was reinstated in time for the final after an official review determined that he had not moved on the starting blocks, after all.
> 
> But there was no relief from the punishment Sun inflicted in the final laps of the 400 final. Sun, already a worldbeater at 1500 meters, is renowned for his finishing power, and he took the lead for good with two laps remaining.
> 
> When he touched the final wall, he was the first Chinese man to win an Olympic gold medal in swimming. No wonder he spread his long arms and let out an extended bellow.
> 
> Sun, at 20 years old, is already an established star in China. Last year at the world championships in Shanghai, he won the 1500 freestyle and took down the sports longest standing Olympic-distance individual world record in the process.
> 
> Sun came close to breaking Paul Biedermanns 400 world record of three minutes 40. 07 seconds Saturday night, the first night of swimming in the Aquatics Center at these Games. He was ahead of Biedermanns pace by more than half a second when he made the final turn. But he ended up settling for an Olympic record of 3:40.14. Park was second in 3:42.06. Vanderkaay was third in 3:44.69.
> 
> Sun, like many Chinese swimmers, trains regularly in Australia and spent much of the pre-Olympic buildup in Gold Coast, Australia at a public pool under the experienced eye of Denis Cotterell, an Australian distance freestyle guru who was also the longtime coach of Grant Hackett.
> 
> It was Hacketts record that Sun broke in Shanghai, and Sun will now be an overwhelming favorite to win a second gold medal in London in the 1,500 free.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/29/sports/olympics/yang-sun-of-china-wins-400-free.html#h[]



I really hope ye shiwen is clean.
Otherwise It would be a devastating blow to all the work we did to clean up after the 1990's disaster. It would all go to waste.
For a girl to go even faster than lochte and phelps in the last 100m in the same event will obviously raise anyone's suspicions.

I've read a few western newspapers already raising questions about this.


----------



## beijingwalker

4 gold medalists,two of them are from Hunan,2 swimmers are both from Zhejiang Hangzhou,they are all southerners,we northerners should work harder now,lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

ChinaToday said:


> *China all smiles but Miley is left in the wake *
> 
> *... The 20-year-old was under intense pressure to deliver in London; in the build-up to the Games his membership of the Communist Party was hurried through. He is the world record-holder at 1500m &#8211; breaking Grant Hackett's 10-year-old mark at last year's World Championships &#8211; and looks set to dominate the middle and long-distance events*.
> 
> ...
> 
> China all smiles but Miley is left in the wake - Swimming - Olympics - The Independent



Hahaha...

Looks like bestowing communist party membership like injecting a tube of steroids! 

A new high tech in making... 

Cool, and legal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

gpit said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Looks like bestowing communist party membership like injecting a tube of steroids!
> 
> A new high tech in making...
> 
> Cool, and legal!



Sun Yong proved himself in so many international touraments and world championship and is the most favorite for this event,all those illegal drugs were invented by US so you are the most likely ones to take them.


----------



## gpit

get straight said:


> yes china won even in swimming which is aussie and american dominate, china will dominate very much this olympics, china already dominate in diving



Rightly said.

The world is to shiver before diving team of China:

*
China aims for Diving domination*

*China will bid to go one better than four years ago and claim all the medals in the Olympic Games Diving pool over the next fortnight as events begin in the Aquatics Centre*. 

At Beijing 2008, only Matthew Mitcham denied them a home clean sweep after the Australian upset the odds to win in the men's 10m Platform.

It is in the same event that China face the toughest test to win all eight gold medals on offer - a feat they managed at last year's World Championships.

World champion Qiu Bo is the man to beat on the highest board but he faces stiff competition from GB hopeful Tom Daley, who is set to be spurred on by a 17,500-strong crowd at the Aquatics Centre.

Daley enters the Games in career-best form after being crowned World Series and European champion in the past six months, while he has also twice improved his personal best to cut the gap behind first-time Olympian Bo.

While the 18-year-old still believes he is fighting for silver behind Bo, Daley hinted that his experience of competing in Beijing could prove a decisive factor.

'Normally in Diving, silver is gold because the Chinese dominate everything,' said Daley, who beat Bo to win the world title in 2009. 'But you never know what can happen in the Olympic Games.'

Competition begins on Sunday when Wu Minxia will bid to equal fellow Chinese Guo Jingjing's Olympic Games record of six Diving medals.

Wu will aim for a hat-trick of successes in the women's 3m Synchro alongside He Zi, before they will go head-to-head next week in the individual event.

Canada's Emilie Heymans looks to be their biggest threat as she aims to become the first woman to win a medal at four consecutive Games.

Chen Ruolin is being tipped to defend her individual and synchro platform Olympic titles after also claiming both world crowns last year in Shanghai.

In the men's competitions, He Chong and Qin Kai are expected to continue the dominance on the springboard but it is in the 10m Platform where China's hopes of a perfect record are most vulnerable.

In the synchro competition, which takes place on Monday, teenage first-time Olympians Zhang Yanquan and Cao Yuan will bid to fend off a strong field.

The duo did not compete at last year's World Championships to offer hopes for the likes of runners-up Patrick Hausding and Sacha Klein, from Germany, while Daley will team up with 2004 Olympic silver medallist Pete Waterfield.

The Diving competition will then finish on the penultimate day of the Games with the much-anticipated clash between Bo and Daley set to be further enhanced by the recently-returned Mitcham, who has been sidelined by injury for the past couple of years

http://www.london2012.com/news/articles/china-aims-for-diving-domination.html


----------



## Chinese Century

beijingwalker said:


> Sun Yong proved himself in so many international touraments and world championship and is the most favorite for this event,all those illegal drugs were invented by US so you are the most likely ones to take them.



Sun Yang is definitely clean. Im 100% certain of that.
He is technically superb.

It's the girls that I'm worried about.


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese Century said:


> Sun Yang is definitely clean. Im 100% certain of that.
> He is technically superb.
> 
> It's the girls that I'm worried about.


 
China sent a whole team with all the athletes monitoring their diet and watching anything they put into their mouths,so no worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese Century

beijingwalker said:


> China sent a whole team with all the athletes monitoring their diet and watching anything they put into their mouths,so no worries.



It's not the athletes I'm suspicious of, it's the coaches. Ye Shiwen is only 16 years old, no way she knows anything about doping and where to get them. 
Li Zhesi was banned earlier this month for taking EPO, therefore she missed the olympics, she was on our relay team. She is 17 years old. This is why people are questioning Ye Shiwen. 
She swam quicker in the last 100m than the gold medal winner in the equivalent men's event. 
She is either a freak talent like Michael Phelps or something is up.

Go to swim websites and all they are talking about is whether Ye Shiwen was clean.
I hope for our reputation in the pool, that she was clean.
Because if she is not, every medal we win in the pool will be questioned and will ruin the Olympics for the whole swim team.

Don't forget Americans have a history of systematic doping in all sports(I still believe American swimmers do drugs even now), infact Jessica Hardy, who is in the US swimming relay team in this Olympics was banned for doping for 2 years a couple of years back.

There should be zero tolerance for doping cheats regardless of the country.
I'm very strong against doping. It ruins the image of our country and even the fair athletes are dragged down.

We should question everyone, I have very strong feelings on this.

Everyone is innocent until proven guilty, but it still doesn't stop people from raising suspicions.

I'm sorry about getting emotional over this, but I'm a MASSIVE swimming fan, I don't want anyone or any country ruining the sport I love.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

I read reports she's 16 but she's a sports veteran for a few years. this Child prodigy exist world wide.

You cannot in the first place doubt the integrity of these men and women who spent years of hardship for this honor, forget about your damned "the image of country".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese Century said:


> It's not the athletes I'm suspicious of, it's the coaches. Ye Shiwen is only 16 years old, no way she knows anything about doping and where to get them.
> .



She is young but she has been competing in so many international events in the past several years,and China's position on doping is the most severe in the world,a life ban will be followed if getting caught using drugs.I have no worries about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

northeast said:


> Here a jealousy and delusional indian go mad.



that cheerleading troll soldier is in for a stupid fight. leave those ppl alone. they are from a place which plants plenty of sour grapes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese Century

Our gymnastics team is in tatters.

Over training has caused many injuries and now our best gymnasts are out injured.
The replacements are not prepared.

I will be surprised if we even get bronze, forget gold, we are 6th in qualifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese Century said:


> Our gymnastics team is in tatters.
> 
> Over training has caused many injuries and now our best gymnasts are out injured.
> The replacements are not prepared.
> 
> I will be surprised if we even get bronze, forget gold, we are 6th in qualifying.



You win some,you lose some,that's what sports goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's Guo Wenjun wins women's air pistol gold medal* *China's fifth gold.*



> *China's Guo Wenjun wins 10m air pistol gold*
> 
> 7:12 a.m. EDT, July 29, 2012
> 
> LONDON (Reuters) - China's Guo Wenjun won the women's 10 meter air pistol Olympic shooting gold medal on Sunday.
> 
> France's Celine Goberville was second and Olena Kostevych of Ukraine third.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese Century

beijingwalker said:


> *China's Guo Wenjun wins women's air pistol gold medal* *China's fifth gold.*



Awesome!!!


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Chinese Century said:


> It's not the athletes I'm suspicious of, it's the coaches. Ye Shiwen is only 16 years old, no way she knows anything about doping and where to get them.
> Li Zhesi was banned earlier this month for taking EPO, therefore she missed the olympics, she was on our relay team. She is 17 years old. This is why people are questioning Ye Shiwen.
> She swam quicker in the last 100m than the gold medal winner in the equivalent men's event.
> She is either a freak talent like Michael Phelps or something is up.
> 
> Go to swim websites and all they are talking about is whether Ye Shiwen was clean.
> I hope for our reputation in the pool, that she was clean.
> Because if she is not, every medal we win in the pool will be questioned and will ruin the Olympics for the whole swim team.
> 
> Don't forget Americans have a history of systematic doping in all sports(I still believe American swimmers do drugs even now), infact Jessica Hardy, who is in the US swimming relay team in this Olympics was banned for doping for 2 years a couple of years back.
> 
> There should be zero tolerance for doping cheats regardless of the country.
> I'm very strong against doping. It ruins the image of our country and even the fair athletes are dragged down.
> 
> We should question everyone, I have very strong feelings on this.
> 
> Everyone is innocent until proven guilty, but it still doesn't stop people from raising suspicions.
> 
> I'm sorry about getting emotional over this, but I'm a MASSIVE swimming fan, I don't want anyone or any country ruining the sport I love.



Dude, the girl is clean. The PRC government is very harsh on drug offenders and you would have to be a retard risk their wrath by doping. Your post (and doubt in your countryman) is going to draw internet hindus like flies to 5hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

It's been 17 hours now if there is a problem with Ye, they should have launched their media bombs blasting Team China already! 






Gold medalist Ye Shiwen (R) of China poses with bronze medalist Li Xuanxu of China at the awarding ceremony of women's swimming 400m Individual Medley competition at London 2012 Olympic Games in London, Britain, on July 28, 2012. Ye Shiwen won gold medal and set a new world record with 4:28.43. (Xinhua/Fei Maohua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Congratulations to my chinese brothers. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

China needs to pull ahead of atleast 12 gold medals of the Usa in the first two weeks to have a chance of winning the olympics title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timetravel

Lane 9 News Archive: Doubts Surrounding Ye Shiwen a Sad State of Affairs

Ye Shiwen equalled the best male swimmer in the world (this is *IMPOSSIBLE*).

I think something is fishy.. either she is not a girl (look at her pics) or something else maybe doping.

I condemn this very strongly as it appears dishonest to me. At least to me it doesn't appear to be clean. Others can make up their own mind.






But the other Male swimmer looks clean.


----------



## kawaraj

she's a beautiful girl, European and US female swimmers more likely taking doping as they looks more manly.

someone just feel inferior to the whites and be ashamed of being Asian. knock off will you?

this is the only comments of real swimmer below that article, 



> Speed Endurance &#8226; 4 hours ago &#8722;
> Great column. The similarity of Lochte and Ye Shiwen's final 100s is incredible, but let's not blow it out of proportion. Lochte absolutely flew on the first 300m and held on, Ye Shiwen paced her race completely differently, geared towards the final 100m.
> 2 2 &#8226;Reply&#8226;Share &#8250;
> 
> PersonalBest &#8226; 3 hours ago &#8226; parent
> Good swimmers always swim to their strengths. I guess she's learned to do that, and do it well.
> 3 &#8226;Reply&#8226;Share &#8250;
> 
> BK &#8226; 2 hours ago &#8226; parent
> Well said! Truly smart and strong mentally. , her mentor Mr. David Coterrell , though. A win for Asia-Pac.


----------



## timetravel

kawaraj said:


> she's a beautiful girl, European and US female swimmers more likely taking doping as they looks more manly.
> 
> someone just feel inferior to the whites and be ashamed of being Asian. knock off will you?



see I told you am not forcing my opinion on someone. It is upto everyone to decide for themselves what they feel. I told what I feel strongly and believe.

I can give another example in this case Indian athlete. (by the way this *Indian athlete still looks much more like a women* then the chinese one). Read below for the report and the Indian athlete's pics,

Pinky Pramanik Male or Female? | pinky pramanik case| pinky pramanik test reports| pinky pramanik gender test| athlete pinky pramanik| pinky pramanik male or female| curious case of pinky pramanik| pinky pramanik hermaphrodite| pinky pramanik shemale






only thing is she was caught, and the chinese women (like Ye Shiwen and other) athlete are maybe getting away with it.

and another strong reason I doubt Ye Shiwen is because she equalled *Lochte* *(BEST MALE SWIMMER IN WORLD)* Seeing pic of *Lochte* below I dont think it is possible for a woman to *EQUAL* him.






Rest it is upto individuals to make their own mind. I wish all the athletes well but I am also 100% against any form of cheating.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

timetravel said:


> Lane 9 News Archive: Doubts Surrounding Ye Shiwen a Sad State of Affairs
> 
> Ye Shiwen equalled the best male swimmer in the world (this is *IMPOSSIBLE*).
> 
> I think something is fishy.. either she is not a girl (look at her pics) or something else maybe doping.
> 
> I condemn this very strongly as it appears dishonest to me. At least to me it doesn't appear to be clean. Others can make up their own mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the other Male swimmer looks clean.



Jealous child?

The girl is probably stronger than your entire Olympic contingent. BTW, did you even read the article you posted? Its a sad state of affair that people are doubting her. The reason you condemn this is girl is because she accomplishes what your countryman cannot. Unless you have real evidence of doping, stfu and gtfo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

timetravel said:


> I condemn this very strongly as it appears dishonest to me. At least to me it doesn't appear to be clean. Others can make up their own mind.



nobody care you as at best an evil intended worm. 

those athletes paid so much of their hardship to gain Olympic honor smearing them is dishonest.

I think Michele Phelps has been taking doping from day one as it's impossible to break so many WR in that short period. how does this sound like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

timetravel said:


> see I told you am not forcing my opinion on someone. It is upto everyone to decide for themselves what they feel. I told what I feel strongly and believe.
> 
> I can give another example in this case Indian athlete. (by the way this *Indian athlete still looks much more like a women* then the chinese one). Read below for the report and the Indian athlete's pics,
> 
> Pinky Pramanik Male or Female? | pinky pramanik case| pinky pramanik test reports| pinky pramanik gender test| athlete pinky pramanik| pinky pramanik male or female| curious case of pinky pramanik| pinky pramanik hermaphrodite| pinky pramanik shemale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing is she was caught, and the chinese women (like Ye Shiwen and other) athlete are maybe getting away with it.
> 
> Rest it is upto individuals to make their own mind. I wish all the athletes well but I am also 100% against any form of cheating.



Only in India can a female athlete turn out to be a dude. No precedence in China that I know of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

timetravel said:


> see I told you am not forcing my opinion on someone. It is upto everyone to decide for themselves what they feel. I told what I feel strongly and believe.
> 
> I can give another example in this case Indian athlete. (by the way this *Indian athlete still looks much more like a women* then the chinese one). Read below for the report and the Indian athlete's pics,


 
you call that a women? you must be crazy this is a man by most South Asian standard (some tribes except).


----------



## Chinese Century

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Dude, the girl is clean. The PRC government is very harsh on drug offenders and you would have to be a retard risk their wrath by doping. Your post (and doubt in your countryman) is going to draw internet hindus like flies to 5hit.



I hope she is clean.
Because I don't want any girl to destroy the reputation of china.

Anyone that understands swimming you would realize what ye shiwen did was incredible.
The thing is it was so incredible, people are stunned.

I really hope she is clean.


----------



## S10

Has superpower India even got a single medal yet?


----------



## timetravel

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Jealous child?
> 
> The girl is probably stronger than your entire Olympic contingent. BTW, did you even read the article you posted? Its a sad state of affair that people are doubting her. The reason you condemn this is girl is because she accomplishes what your countryman cannot. Unless you have real evidence of doping, stfu and gtfo.


 


kawaraj said:


> nobody care you as at best an evil intended worm.
> 
> those athletes paid so much of their hardship to gain Olympic honor smearing them is dishonest.
> 
> I think Michele Phelps has been taking doping from day one as it's impossible to break so many WR in that short period. how does this sound like?



Personal insults apart, I kept my opinion. It is just that she looks more like a man, and secondly I strongly beleive it is impossible for a women to match *Lochte(just see his physique once)*. If you think its possible its ur view. I dont have probs.

I am just against Cheating (no matter which country the athlete is) and so If I have doubts I brought them forward. I want Olympics to be played for fun and with zero fraud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

I would like to see what happens to these posters who are mocking Indian women and bashing India for no reason.

BTW India is playing more dangerous game of fighting internal and external threats. As for gold is concerned, the total gold in Indian households is more than your entire gold reserves combined.(China+Pak)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

KRAIT said:


> I would like to see what happens to these posters who are mocking Indian women and bashing India for no reason.
> 
> BTW India is playing more dangerous game of fighting internal and external threats. As for gold is concerned, the total gold in Indian households is more than your entire gold reserves combined.(China+Pak)...



So Olympic champion win gold medals for their weight in gold? WTF does Indian household gold have to do with Olympic champions? I have an idea, to soothe Indian pride why dont the Indian contingent return home and have thousands of gold medals cast for them from household gold savings- that way you can brag to the world that you have tons of gold medals!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese Century

What events are Indians expecting to medal?


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

timetravel said:


> Personal insults apart, I kept my opinion. It is just that she looks more like a man, and secondly I strongly beleive it is impossible for a women to match *Lochte(just see his physique once)*. If you think its possible its ur view. I dont have probs.
> 
> I am just against Cheating (no matter which country the athlete is) and so If I have doubts I brought them forward. I want Olympics to be played for fun and with zero fraud.



The girl has abnormally large hands, that's why she is fast. Your Indian logic and envy has poisoned your judgement.


----------



## timetravel

Chinese Century said:


> What events are Indians expecting to medal?


tennis, shooting, boxing, badminton, archery, wrestling. ( add some more if i missed some!!).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> The girl has abnormally large hands, that's why she is fast. Your Indian logic and envy has poisoned your judgement.



Yup!
She is an outsanding athlete and she has numerous national and international gold medals under her belt:
(Courtesy: Baidupedia)

2010&#24180;&#32461;&#20852;&#20840;&#22269;&#28216;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;&#36187;&#22899;&#23376;200&#31859;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891; &#21494;&#35799;&#25991;200&#31859;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;&#20896;&#20891;&#65288;2&#20998;10&#31186;32&#65289;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#24180;&#20013;&#22269;&#27700;&#19978;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;200&#31859;&#20010;&#20154;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;&#65288;2&#20998;10&#31186;87&#65289;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#24180;&#20013;&#22269;&#27700;&#19978;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;400&#31859;&#20010;&#20154;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#23395;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#22269;&#38469;&#27891;&#32852;&#30701;&#27744;&#28216;&#27891;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#31995;&#21015;&#36187;&#21271;&#20140;&#31449;200&#31859;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#37329;&#29260;&#65288;2&#20998;08&#31186;87&#65289;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#22269;&#38469;&#27891;&#32852;&#30701;&#27744;&#28216;&#27891;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#31995;&#21015;&#36187;&#21271;&#20140;&#31449;100&#31859;&#33258;&#30001;&#27891;&#37329;&#29260;&#65288;53&#31186;66&#65289;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#22269;&#38469;&#27891;&#32852;&#30701;&#27744;&#28216;&#27891;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#31995;&#21015;&#36187;&#21271;&#20140;&#31449;400&#31859;&#20010;&#20154;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#37329;&#29260;&#65288;4&#20998;28&#31186;67&#65289;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#24180;16&#23626;&#20122;&#27954;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;400&#31859;&#20010;&#20154;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#37329;&#29260;&#65288;4&#20998;33&#31186;79&#65289;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#24180;16&#23626;&#20122;&#27954;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;200&#31859;&#20010;&#20154;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#37329;&#29260; (2&#20998;09&#31186;37&#65289;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#24180;&#36842;&#25308;&#30701;&#27744;&#28216;&#27891;&#19990;&#38182;&#36187;400&#31859;&#20010;&#20154;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20122;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;2010&#24180;&#36842;&#25308;&#30701;&#27744;&#28216;&#27891;&#19990;&#38182;&#36187;200&#31859;&#20010;&#20154;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20122;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#28216;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;&#36187;&#26280;&#19990;&#38182;&#36187;&#36873;&#25300;&#36187;&#22899;&#23376;200&#31859;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#28216;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;&#36187;&#22899;&#23376;4×200&#31859;&#33258;&#30001;&#27891;&#25509;&#21147;&#20896;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#19978;&#28023;&#31532;14&#23626;&#28216;&#27891;&#19990;&#38182;&#36187;&#22899;&#23376;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;200&#31859;&#20896;&#20891;&#65288;2&#20998;08&#31186;90&#65289;
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#19978;&#28023;&#31532;14&#23626;&#28216;&#27891;&#19990;&#38182;&#36187;&#22899;&#23376;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;400&#31859;&#31532;&#20116;&#21517;
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#31532;&#19971;&#23626;&#20840;&#22269;&#22478;&#24066;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;4X100&#31859;&#33258;&#30001;&#27891;&#25509;&#21147;&#20896;&#20891;(3&#20998;43&#31186;39)
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#31532;&#19971;&#23626;&#20840;&#22269;&#22478;&#24066;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;400&#31859;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;(4&#20998;33&#31186;66)
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#31532;&#19971;&#23626;&#20840;&#22269;&#22478;&#24066;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;200&#31859;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;(2&#20998;10&#31186;01)
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#31532;&#19971;&#23626;&#20840;&#22269;&#22478;&#24066;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;4X200&#31859;&#33258;&#30001;&#27891;&#25509;&#21147;&#20896;&#20891;[4]
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#31532;&#19971;&#23626;&#20840;&#22269;&#22478;&#24066;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;50&#31859;&#33258;&#30001;&#27891;&#23395;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;2011&#24180;&#31532;&#19971;&#23626;&#20840;&#22269;&#22478;&#24066;&#36816;&#21160;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;100&#31859;&#33258;&#30001;&#27891;&#23395;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;2012&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#28216;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;&#36187;&#22899;&#23376;400&#31859;&#20010;&#20154;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20122;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;2012&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#28216;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;&#36187;&#22899;&#23376;4×200&#31859;&#33258;&#30001;&#27891;&#25509;&#21147;&#23395;&#20891;
&#12288;&#12288;*2012&#24180;&#20262;&#25958;&#22885;&#36816;&#20250;&#22899;&#23376;400&#31859;&#28151;&#21512;&#27891;&#20896;&#20891;&#65288;&#19990;&#30028;&#32426;&#24405;&#65289;* The New World Record


*China is onto another GOLD in diving*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese Century

We just won another gold medal in diving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*YES! 
Another Gold: the 6th






HE ZI/WU MINXIA WIN WOMEN'S SYNCHRONIZED 3M SPRINGBOARD DIVING TITLE AT LONDON OLYMPIC GAMES


The pair take Gold winning by nearly 24 points more than the Silver medalists

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese Century

Our gymnastics team worries me.
We are supposed to get golds in them but it's not looking too good right now.
We cannot afford to let go of our strong sports because USA will grab many golds in swimming and track & field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

timetravel said:


> see I told you am not forcing my opinion on someone. It is upto everyone to decide for themselves what they feel. I told what I feel strongly and believe.
> 
> I can give another example in this case Indian athlete. (by the way this *Indian athlete still looks much more like a women* then the chinese one). Read below for the report and the Indian athlete's pics,
> 
> Pinky Pramanik Male or Female? | pinky pramanik case| pinky pramanik test reports| pinky pramanik gender test| athlete pinky pramanik| pinky pramanik male or female| curious case of pinky pramanik| pinky pramanik hermaphrodite| pinky pramanik shemale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing is she was caught, and the chinese women (like Ye Shiwen and other) athlete are maybe getting away with it.


 

Why is this Indian putting up a pic of a shemale loser on a thread devoted to winners?

This thing is a born loser, her children will be losers and her grand children just like all her fellow countrymen are losers. india's relevance to the Olympics is equal to all the Porta-johns scattered throughout London. If they didn't show up no one would give a damn. 

I was just watching Sun Jang against Lochte in the prelims this morning in the 200 and I was thinking what if the Olympic comittee gave a malnourished skinny toothpick Indian a freebie spot in the finals of either the 400, 200 or 1500 IM and all I could imagine is the Indian finishing the race after everybody has left the stadium. 

I don't think we will match gold success as in 2008. We had 600 plus athletes there, here only 400 with no court advantage. Our gym team lost so many veterans just like what the USA team suffered in 2008, so the dominance of a decade in gym might be over for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## timetravel

AstroTrain said:


> Why is this Indian putting up a pic of a shemale loser on a thread devoted to winners?
> 
> This thing is a born loser, her children will be losers and her grand children just like all her fellow countrymen are losers. india's relevance to the Olympics is equal to all the Porta-johns scattered throughout London. If they didn't show up no one would give a damn.
> 
> I was just watching Sun Jang against Lochte in the prelims this morning in the 200 and I was thinking what if the Olympic comittee gave a malnourished skinny toothpick Indian a freebie spot in the finals of either the 400, 200 or 1500 IM and all I could imagine is the Indian finishing the race after everybody has left the stadium.
> 
> I don't think we will match gold success as in 2008. We had 600 plus athletes there, here only 400 with no court advantage. Our gym team lost so many veterans just like what the USA team suffered in 2008, so the dominance of a decade in gym might be over for a while.



u can go mad as much as u want.. wont change the fact.. Ye Shiwen is more like men.. and it is impossible for a real women to match Lochte. (what is too stop her from being one shemale too seeing how she equalled Lochte)

It has nothing to do with how many medals India wins.. or Pakistan wins or Sri Lanka wins.... I do hope India wins few though..!!


----------



## AstroTrain

timetravel said:


> u can go mad as much as u want.. wont change the fact.. Ye Shiwen is more like men.. and it is impossible for a real women to match Lochte. (what is too stop her from being one shemale too seeing how she equalled Lochte)
> 
> It has nothing to do with how many medals India wins.. or Pakistan wins or Sri Lanka wins.... I do hope India wins few though..!!


 
Yes it does matter because you and your pathetic country are LOSERS and have no credibility to critique anything any country and its athletes that are in the top 5 in the world. The brits, germans, Chinese, Americans, russians can whine to each other all they want because they have the olympic history and credentials of champions to do so, your loser country of a billion plus can't even match African countries of 10s of millions like Somalia or Kenya in aggregate Olympic gold. So STFU . . 

If you even bothered to watch the Lochte and Phelps race you would know Lochte let up on the final 50 because he realized he had such a huge lead over the rest of the pack while that little girl of 16 thought she was behind on the final stretch so she was gunning it with all she had. 

Losers in sports for decades will never pick up on such nuances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

Chinese Century said:


> We just won another gold medal in diving.



When you compete against china in diving a silver medal is as good as gold


----------



## beijingwalker

*China wins women&#8217;s 3m synchro diving at Olympics,China's sixth gold*



> *China wins women&#8217;s 3m synchro diving at Olympics*
> By Associated Press
> Sunday, July 29, 2012
> 
> LONDON &#8212; Wu Minxia and He Zi of China won the first diving gold medal of the London Olympics on Sunday, putting the country on a path toward a possible sweep of the eight medals.
> 
> Wu and He led throughout the five-dive round and totaled 346.20 points in the women&#8217;s 3-meter synchronized event.
> 
> China won seven of eight golds as the host country four years ago in Beijing and it swept the golds at last year&#8217;s world championships in Shanghai.
> 
> Wu earned her fifth Olympic medal, moving her closer to tying retired countrywoman Guo Jingjing&#8217;s record of six medals. Wu has three golds, one silver and one bronze.
> 
> Abby Johnston and Kelci Bryant of the U.S. took the silver with 321.90 points, ending the country&#8217;s diving medal drought that extended to the 2000 Sydney Games. Emilie Heymans and Jennifer Abel earned the bronze with 316.80 for Canada&#8217;s first medal of the games.
> 
> The American duo was third after the first round, then moved up to second and stayed there despite a 1.5-point lead over Canada after the fourth round.
> 
> Heymans claimed her fourth career Olympic medal, making her the first female diver to earn a medal at four consecutive games. She took silver on individual 10-meter in Beijing, bronze in syncho platform in 2004 and silver in the same event in Sydney, the first year synchro diving was added to the Olympic program.
> 
> Unlike the individual events, synchro diving goes directly to the final at the Olympics, with no preliminaries or semifinals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

I started another thread focusing on Chinese 16 year old female swimmer Ye ShiWen,if you guys like to talk about her,please go to that thread.thank you.http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/198923-london-2012-chinas-ye-shiwen-staggered-world-even-ryan-lochte.html#post3242878


----------



## gpit

beijingwalker said:


> Sun Yong proved himself in so many international touraments and world championship and is the most favorite for this event,all those illegal drugs were invented by US so you are the most likely ones to take them.





Chinese Century said:


> It's not the athletes I'm suspicious of, it's the coaches. Ye Shiwen is only 16 years old, no way she knows anything about doping and where to get them.
> Li Zhesi was banned earlier this month for taking EPO, therefore she missed the olympics, she was on our relay team. She is 17 years old. This is why people are questioning Ye Shiwen.
> She swam quicker in the last 100m than the gold medal winner in the equivalent men's event.
> She is either a freak talent like Michael Phelps or something is up.
> 
> Go to swim websites and all they are talking about is whether Ye Shiwen was clean.
> I hope for our reputation in the pool, that she was clean.
> Because if she is not, every medal we win in the pool will be questioned and will ruin the Olympics for the whole swim team.
> 
> Don't forget Americans have a history of systematic doping in all sports(I still believe American swimmers do drugs even now), infact Jessica Hardy, who is in the US swimming relay team in this Olympics was banned for doping for 2 years a couple of years back.
> 
> There should be zero tolerance for doping cheats regardless of the country.
> I'm very strong against doping. It ruins the image of our country and even the fair athletes are dragged down.
> 
> We should question everyone, I have very strong feelings on this.
> 
> Everyone is innocent until proven guilty, but it still doesn't stop people from raising suspicions.
> 
> I'm sorry about getting emotional over this, but I'm a MASSIVE swimming fan, I don't want anyone or any country ruining the sport I love.



Be realistic guys and we are not some Indians who afraid of facing the fact and only talking things wishfully ideal.

The fact is *every athlete nowadays uses drugs, one kid or the other.* 

The questions are only;
1)	*Are the drugs legal per established regulations?*
2)	*Can existing technologies detect the use of "illegal" drugs?*


For instance, are multiple vitamins drugs? Yes! Are they legal? Yes. So go for it. And for many steroids they are illegal and are detectable as of todays technology.

So, on evil side, high-tech can also mean *you invent some performance enhancement chemicals that can not be detected today*, and perhaps nobody knows their existence today, then you are the winner, and you are winning legally, as of today.

These scenarios are well known and well talked in the sports arena. No debate is really needed here. In fact, all advanced countries, including China, USA, etc. are doing such research.

BTW, I actually feel sad to compare today's Olympics with the ones a few hundred years ago... I mean in morality.


----------



## beijingwalker

please go to another thread to talk about doping stuff:http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/198923-london-2012-chinas-ye-shiwen-staggered-world-even-ryan-lochte.html#post3242878


----------



## Speeder 2

timetravel said:


> .. #%^$^@*&# .. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Stop trolling this thread!
> 
> Since you have uncontrollable urge on shemale-related image, I suggest you look at these:
> 
> Indian Olympics Team at the Opening Ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further, who can blame that poor woman in the front who apparently looks very different from the Indians? She must have confused India Team with Niger Team that she supposed to lead.
> 
> Now let me proudly present you Niger Olympics Team at the Opening Ceremony, not far from the Indians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to all the juices and trims&#8230; another gem for the worldwide anthropologists. That&#8217;s right. It&#8217;s inheritable and it&#8217;s in the blood!
> 
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

Speeder 2 said:


> Indian Olympics Team at the Opening Ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further, who can blame that poor woman in the front who apparently looks very different from the Indians? She must have confused India Team with Niger Team that she supposed to lead.
> 
> Now let me proudly present you Niger Olympics Team at the Opening Ceremony, not far from the Indians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to all the juices and trims&#8230; That&#8217;s right. It&#8217;s heritable and it&#8217;s in the blood!


Please don't insult Nigeria. At least they have good runners. And I don't hear Nigerians talk about how they will be #1 military and economic superpower on the planet in 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## timetravel

chinese going mad... CPC trolls cant take facts... whole world is questioning her..Lochte even made fun of her by saying, yeah if she competed with me she could have beaten me also. that's rude of him.
Surely if anyone is expected to cheat in this way, it will be chinese. I bet *more then* 70% of Chinese medals in these games would come from females. ( coz thats only where they can cheat by sending shemales).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

timetravel said:


> chinese going mad... CPC trolls cant take facts...



you are the worst troll on the forum, earlier there's some harmony among members to cheer the asian victory.

you could be banned for your indecent remarks to stir up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Speeder 2 said:


> Stop trolling this thread!
> 
> Since you have uncontrollable urge on shemale-related image, I suggest you look at these:
> 
> Indian Olympics Team at the Opening Ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further, who can blame that poor woman in the front who apparently looks very different from the Indians? She must have confused India Team with Niger Team that she supposed to lead.
> 
> Now let me proudly present you Niger Olympics Team at the Opening Ceremony, not far from the Indians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to all the juices and trims&#8230; another gem for the worldwide anthropologists. That&#8217;s right. It&#8217;s inheritable and it&#8217;s in the blood!
> 
> .



sure a gold medal in comical photography! Even the flags are similar! The Africans' headgears looked a lot smarter!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

We just lost to SKorea for gold in the women team archery by just 1 point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timetravel

kawaraj said:


> you are the worst troll on the forum, earlier there's some harmony among members to cheer the asian victory.
> 
> you could be banned for your indecent remarks to stir up.



I just feel she is a cheat and I gave my opinion *(looks very manly and beat Lochte time which is impossible for a women in my opinion)*. If someone doesn't agree move on. but paid ccp trolls cant debate and look at their offensive posts  I just expressed my view on cheating in olympics. the ccp trolls need to be banned for their stupid language and lack of patience for opposite view.


----------



## beijingwalker

timetravel said:


> chinese going mad... CPC trolls cant take facts... whole world is questioning her..Lochte even made fun of her by saying, yeah if she competed with me she could have beaten me also. that's rude of him.
> Surely if anyone is expected to cheat in this way, it will be chinese. I bet *more then* 70% of Chinese medals in these games would come from females. ( coz thats only where they can cheat by sending shemales).



ok,all Chinese female athletes are men and India is the most powerful athletic country,are you happy now? just leave this thread alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Speeder 2 said:


> timetravel said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. #%^$^@*&# .. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Stop trolling this thread!
> 
> Since you have uncontrollable urge on shemale-related image, I suggest you look at these:
> 
> Indian Olympics Team at the Opening Ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further, who can blame that poor woman in the front who apparently looks very different from the Indians? She must have confused India Team with Niger Team that she supposed to lead.
> 
> Now let me proudly present you Niger Olympics Team at the Opening Ceremony, not far from the Indians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to all the juices and trims another gem for the worldwide anthropologists. Thats right. Its inheritable and its in the blood!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That girl in red dress maybe just looking for fun, nothing with really malicious intention.
Click to expand...


----------



## shuttler

ChinaToday said:


> We just lost to SKorea for gold in the women team archery by just 1 point



Yeah a close shave!

All three countries of beautiful Asian girls stood on the podium. 

China Silver
S Korea Gold
Japan Bronze

********************

*Our Taiwan sister Hsu Shu-Ching lifted a silver medal. Congratulations!*







Kazakhstan's Zulfiya Chinshanlo takes gold in the Women's 53kg competition
Zulfiya Chinshanlo (C) of Kazakhstan celebrates with the gold medal, *Hsu Shu-Ching (L) of Chinese Taipei with the silver medal*, and Cristina Iovu (R) of Republic of Moldova with the bronze medal on the podium after the Women's 53kg Weightlifting on Day 2 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at ExCeL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

timetravel said:


> I just feel she is a cheat and I gave my opinion *(looks very manly and beat Lochte time which is impossible for a women in mu opinion)*. If someone doesn't agree move on. but paid ccp trolls cant debate and look at their offensive posts  I just expressed my view on cheating in olympics. the ccp trolls need to be banned for their stupid language and lack of patience for opposite view.



stop being a fool your opinion mean f all period

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese Century

ChinaToday said:


> We just lost to SKorea for gold in the women team archery by just 1 point



We should have won that, missed opportunity to win gold.

South Koreans are good but definitely beatable.

S.Korean fans were sh*tting themselves when we were taking them so close.


----------



## blackops

Russia lost to china by what points i went out can someone plese post the final points of both russia and china 
And also of china and sk


----------



## Chinese Century

Btw Ki Bo Bae in the S.Korean team is a cutie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

blackops said:


> Russia lost to china by what points i went out can someone plese post the final points of both russia and china
> And also of china and sk



Russia lost to china by 1 point as well LOL

russia 207 china 208

final

Skorea 210 china 209


----------



## Chinese Century

blackops said:


> Russia lost to china by what points i went out can someone plese post the final points of both russia and china
> And also of china and sk



We beat Russia by 1 point, we had a big lead but our last archer mentally crumbled and it went down to the last arrow but this time she held her nerve and we won.


----------



## ChinaToday

i dont think we can get any more medals tonight can we?


----------



## shuttler

Chinese Century said:


> We should have won that, missed opportunity to win gold.
> 
> South Koreans are good but definitely beatable.
> 
> S.Korean fans were sh*tting themselves when we were taking them so close.



We get something back:
Women Hockey Group A first match:

*China 4-0 S Korea*


----------



## Chinese Century

Also Sun Yang raped tae hwan park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Tennis Women's double:*

*Chinese Taipei 2-1 india *

6-1, 3-6, 6-1

*Congratulations!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esc8781

God damn I saw in gymnastics the Chinese girl landed perfect I don't think anybody can touch that.


----------



## shuttler

ChinaToday said:


> i dont think we can get any more medals tonight can we?



Women Butterfly 100M now

Watch Lu Ying!

Also semi final 200M freestyle:

Sun Yang vs Park Taehwan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese Century

Esc8781 said:


> God damn I saw in gymnastics the Chinese girl landed perfect I don't think anybody can touch that.



I saw one of our girls fell on one apparatus and I switched off.
Can't watch the disappointment.


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> Women Butterfly 100M now
> 
> Watch *Lu Ying!*
> 
> Also semi final 200M freestyle:
> 
> *Sun Yang vs Park Taehwan*


* in Heat 2 coming after Heat 1 live*

*Silver - Our 3rd! Well done!*

Dana Vollmer USA crashes the world record!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Swimming Final a must watch tomorrow:*

By order of fastest time into the final 200M freestyle
1. SUN China
2. AGNEL France
3. PARK S. Korea
4. BIEDERMAN Germany
5. LOCHTE USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

shuttler said:


> Women Butterfly 100M now
> 
> Watch Lu Ying!
> 
> Also semi final 200M freestyle:
> 
> Sun Yang vs Park Taehwan



Are you watching them on CCTV mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

shuttler said:


> Women Butterfly 100M now
> 
> Watch Lu Ying!
> 
> Also semi final 200M freestyle:
> 
> Sun Yang vs Park Taehwan



Sun Yang just posted fastest time in the semis. He is going to kill it tomorrow. Can't believe this guys speciality is the 1500 IM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Chinese Century said:


> I saw one of our girls fell on one apparatus and I switched off.
> Can't watch the disappointment.



Too much pressure on the guys and gals. Hope they can fight back in the individual events!


----------



## Speeder 2

HongWu said:


> Please don't insult Nigeria. At least they have good runners. And I don't hear Nigerians talk about how they will be #1 military and economic superpower on the planet in 5 years.



Niger, Not Negeria. With one G, you know. 

With less than 10 guys , Niger will have about the same result as India... 0 medal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

AstroTrain said:


> Sun Yang just posted fastest time in the semis. He is going to kill it tomorrow. Can't believe this guys speciality is the *1500 IM.*



I hope he trumps this one!


----------



## Speeder 2

shuttler said:


> in Heat 2 coming after Heat 1 live[/B]
> 
> *Silver - Our 4th! Well done!*
> 
> Dana Vollmer USA crashes the world record!



I just saw that silver, stunning actually. Unfortunately Volmer is a legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

@ *Chinese Century:*
Ooops!
*Concentrate on viewing the Olympics and keep rooting for China buddy!*


----------



## prototype

China, it seems is again poised to dominate the Olympics, will be a total irritation for those who said it does not have any home advantage.

Traditional champs like Aus,Ger,UK and Russia all had a slow start this time.

Hope India can win a few more medals than last time, that will be a success for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Kitajima Japan finished 4th 100M breaststroke.

Is his days of reign in breaststroke over yet?

Van der Burgh of S Africa won gold and broke the Olympic record!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Our 4th Silver goes to:
*

*WU Jingbiao* @ Men's 56 kg weightlifting.

Congratulations!

Gold: OM Yun Choi, North Korea
Bronze: HRISTOV V, Azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fanling Monk

shuttler said:


> *Our 4th Silver goes to:
> *
> 
> *WU Jingbiao* @ Men's 56 kg weightlifting.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Gold: OM Yun Choi, North Korea
> Bronze: HRISTOV V, Azerbaijan




Thanks to you guys I get my live Chinese Olympic actions here in the forum. I'm in the US, most events are American centric and besides I have no patience for TV, though I'll watch the men's 200 freestyle tomorrow and am crossing my fingers for Sun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Fanling Monk said:


> Thanks to you guys I get my live Chinese Olympic actions here in the forum. I'm in the US, most events are American centric and besides I have no patience for TV, though I'll watch the men's 200 freestyle tomorrow and am crossing my fingers for Sun.



Try link up with leading Mainland websites on the Olympics to get instant info buddy.

Most all-round sports centric countries will get pretty good coverage of this big event. 

Yup dont miss the 200M freestyle. Sun Yang up against Agnel (France); Park (S Kor), Lochte (USA) and Biedermann (Germany). A contest of the titans!

US lost 4 x 100 M freestyle relay to France. Russia took the bronze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Hope China will win all the gold medals in table tennis and badminton, sports where we dominate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijing consensus

USA will win many medals in swimming and track & field. They will win the most gold and total medals. We still lack depth in swimming and track & field.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

^^^ Sore loser Indian, just because you didn't win even *one single* medal. 

Indian Dalit kids get *actually* tortured, but they don't win any medals. In fact they don't even come out alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fanling Monk

Who watches Olympic anyway? That's a question that doesn't deserve an answer. 

We Chinese are rooting for our athletes to bring home the most gold medals in this year's Olympic, other than the Americans, no one can feel those adrenaline running through our vein as those heroes of ours doing the same in the field the next two weeks. 

For the rest of the world, they'll watch in awes and with envies. Some of the lucky ones will be happy with just a medal for their country but for some it'll be a dream only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Guys, ignore the typical Indian losers trying to spoil this thread.

Here is an updated medal table from the BBC website:

BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijing consensus

China's Li Na won the French open grand slam in tennis.
China's Feng Shanshan won the LPGA grand slam in golf.

Indian athletes are a joke. Most African countries win more medals than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

beijing consensus said:


> Indian athletes are a joke. Most African countries win more medals than India.



Please don't compare Africa with India. Africans are richer, they have more toilets, they have lighter skin, greater intelligence, and they win FAR more medals at the Olympics than India could ever hope for.

Some of the best athletes in the world are of African descent, Usain Bolt for instance (who refused to come to the Indian Commonwealth games because of the smell).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Chinese-Dragon said:


> ^^^ Sore loser Indian, just because you didn't win even *one single* medal.
> 
> Indian Dalit kids get *actually* tortured, but they don't win any medals. In fact they don't even come out alive.


That was below the belt dude....I agree the person has used this video wrongly. Many Indian sports person who wins at International level don't get any recognition except Cricketers. Its better to train and acknowledge their effort. But bringing Dalit kids, not fair.

Indians send their children to Sainik School where life is also tough. US parents send their kids to military school. These schools raise disciplined students, most of the time. 

There is nothing wrong in having separate school for grooming kids for athletics but using their childhood to attain national glory os debatable. I hope I am wrong on this part.

CD you could have pointed out these points rather than using plight of dalit kids and so called torture to death. Its just plain sadistic just like the people who do that.


----------



## beijing consensus

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Please don't compare Africa with India. Africans are richer, they have more toilets, they have lighter skin, greater intelligence, and they win FAR more medals at the Olympics than India could ever hope for.
> 
> Some of the best athletes in the world are of African descent, Usain Bolt for instance (who refused to come to the Indian Commonwealth games because of the smell).



You forgot to mention Africa has relatively LESS poverty than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

KRAIT said:


> That was below the belt dude....I agree the person has used this video wrongly. Many Indian sports person who wins at International level don't get any recognition except Cricketers. Its better to train and acknowledge their effort. But bringing Dalit kids, not fair.
> 
> Indians send their children to Sainik School where life is also tough. US parents send their kids to military school. These schools raise disciplined students, most of the time.
> 
> There is nothing wrong in having separate school for grooming kids for athletics but using their childhood to attain national glory os debatable. I hope I am wrong on this part.
> 
> CD you could have pointed out these points rather than using plight of dalit kids and so called torture to death. Its just plain sadistic just like the people who do that.



This was a decent thread until your jealous Indian friend showed up with his videos, claiming torture of Chinese kids.

I could post videos of Dalit kids having their eyes cut out in Indian Olympic threads, but I don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Please don't compare Africa with India. Africans are richer, they have more toilets, they have lighter skin, greater intelligence, and they win FAR more medals at the Olympics than India could ever hope for.


*Banned Topic- Toilets.* Are you really comparing two different continents and countries where the genetic evolution according to their condition is different. There is a reason why Africans are good in certain fields. It attributes to their genes where for survival they should have certain enhanced characteristics.

By the way, India won, hockey gold and world cup, cricket, won in Tennis, billiards, chess, badminton,shooting, archery....does that prove Indians are less intelligent and capable.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> This was a decent thread until your jealous Indian friend showed up with his videos, claiming torture of Chinese kids.
> I could post videos of Dalit kids having their eyes cut out in Indian Olympic threads, but I don't.


I already criticized him but why do you and the other guy have to bring Toilets and Poverty. Torture of Indian dalit kids. What's the difference between that "jealous" Indian and you, you are doing the same thing what he did at first place. Report it, PM it, your words will carry more weight .
But stop taking cheap shots just because you didn't like one Indian's post.



beijing consensus said:


> You forgot to mention Africa has relatively LESS poverty than India.


*Banned Topic- Indian Poverty.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

KRAIT said:


> I already criticized him but why do you and the other guy have to bring Toilets and Poverty. Torture of Indian dalit kids. What's the difference between that "jealous" Indian and you, you are doing the same thing what he did at first place. Report it, PM it, your words will carry more weight .
> But stop taking cheap shots just because you didn't like one Indian's post.



Now your friend has left his crap and run away from the thread, so I guess we can go back to talking about the topic.

*As we were already doing*, just before your friend started posting videos and claiming torture of Chinese kids, I mean WTF seriously.

Some people need to stop being such sore losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijing consensus

Chinese-Dragon said:


> This was a decent thread until your jealous Indian friend showed up with his videos, claiming torture of Chinese kids.
> 
> I could post videos of Dalit kids having their eyes cut out in Indian Olympic threads, but I don't.



Exactly, we were peacefully talking about the performance of our athletes and our medals won, when an Indian came to derail the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstroTrain

sarthak said:


> LOL , who watches olympics anyway. Why don't you chinese try winning something in a real game that the world actually watches. Have you people produced any atheletes inLlawn Tennis , golf , football , F1 etc etc , let's not even talk about cricket. I'll tell you why you people are **** at these sports. That's because you can't start training kids when they are 5 at these type of sports.


 
You do realize aside from the World Cup the Olympics are the most watched international sporting event on the planet, right? 4 billion people were expected to watch just the opening ceremony, London spent $40 million on the games alone with hundreds of millions of dollars globally in advertisment, 200 plus countries sent teams. 

London 2012 Olympics, facts and figures

What an absolute complete moron this idiot is. WOW, Indian trolls are the dumbest on the planet. I am losing brain cells just reading their illogical ramblings. 

Nobody watches the Olympic games? hmm maybe 1.2 billion Indian Losers that are as relevant to the Olympics as portable toilets in london but like I said the world does not care if India shows up or not. Every 4 years the guys living in the olympic village must wonder why these paper weights show up and take up space without EVER having a chance to win anything. 

The laughing stock of the world and there is a correction, 6 times greater (and many, many more) now in the first 2 days of competition than the aggregate gold for the entire pathetic country in the last games. Pitiful representation of complete genetic inferiority on display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Now your friend has left his crap and run away from the thread, so I guess we can go back to talking about the topic.
> 
> *As we were already doing*, just before your friend started posting videos and claiming torture of Chinese kids, I mean WTF seriously.
> 
> Some people need to stop being such sore losers.


The best we can do is ignore them and take collective action, no matter whch flag he/she bears as long as they posts off topic, flame bait, bad words etc.

@topic.
China is certainly ahead this time due to certain fields, lets see if they defeat US in their area of expertise. That will be the highlight of this Olympics. My bet is on China this time unlike last Olympics.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Does anyone know if the first Gold medal winner (Yi Siling) in the London Olympics is participating in any more upcoming events?

=







And I hope our swimmers continue to do well in their next events too. The competition is getting REALLY fierce!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstroTrain

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Usain Bolt for instance (who refused to come to the Indian Commonwealth games because of the smell).



Is this true? 

Man I would laugh my *** off if true as I had already assumed the blacks in Africa consider their Indian counterparts as genetically inferior but this is proof of the pudding of interacial discrimnation.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AstroTrain said:


> Is this true?
> 
> Man I would laugh my *** off if true as I had already assumed the blacks in Africa consider their Indian counterparts as genetically inferior but this is proof of the pudding of interacial discrimnation.



Actually all the big-name athletes like Usain Bolt and Chris Hoy refused to go there.

*But the Indian troll is gone now, so we should stay on the topic.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijing consensus

We won't be able to beat the USA in swimming but we can close the gap a little this time. In track & field we are still behind the USA in track but maybe we can get a couple of medals in field events. Gymnastics we will fall behind USA this time. We need to build up our depth in swimming, the USA has 2 or 3 great swimmers in every event in both men's and women's, they rack up many medals with their depth. In track & field, we must develop more in the field where we can compete. In track only Liu Xiang is world class.

We can improve in rowing too. We also have to increase our chances in non-judging events where many judges discriminate against Chinese athletes. In swimming, rowing, track & field, etc you don't have to rely on judges to score points thus the result is in our hands and not in the biased opinion of judges. In gymnastics, the judges favor the US team.

If we can build our depth in many sports, we can dominate. Sun Yang, Ye Shiwen, Lu Ying prove we have the talent to compete with the US in swimming and Liu Xiang proved that we can beat the US even in track.

Yi Siling is only competing in her specialized event of 10m air rifle. She did her job for the motherland and won gold. Now it's time for others to step up (especially gymnastics).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

US synchronized diving team wear Chinese Li Ning brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

shuttler said:


> Kitajima Japan finished 4th 100M breaststroke.
> 
> Is his days of reign in breaststroke over yet?
> 
> Van der Burgh of S Africa won gold and broke the Olympic record!



kitajima not int the right mood.

still solute he's one of the milestone of Asian swimming.


----------



## beijingwalker

*WU JINGBIAO claimed silver in weightlifting,he wept and said sorry to the country and people.it's just a game,nothing more,you are still the best,don't blame yourself too much,you are still our hero!!*

*Video*å´æ&#8482;¯å½ªèµ&#8250;å&#381;æ´&#8217;æ³ªæ&#8364;&#8217;å¼ä¸ç&#8221;&#732;å¿&#402;ï¼&#353;æ&#710;&#8216;æ&#339;&#8240;æ&#8222;§äº&#381;å&#8250;½å®¶|å¥¥è¿ä¼&#353;ä¸¾é&#8225;æ&#8211;°é&#8212;»|ä¼¦æ&#8226;¦å¥¥è¿|ä¸¾é&#8225;_æ&#8211;°æµªè§&#8224;é¢&#8216;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijing consensus

beijingwalker said:


> *WU JINGBIAO claimed silver in weightlifting,he wept and said sorry to the country and people.it's just a game,nothing more,you are still the best,don't blame yourself too much,you are still our hero!!*
> å´æ&#8482;¯å½ªèµ&#8250;å&#381;æ´&#8217;æ³ªæ&#8364;&#8217;å¼ä¸ç&#8221;&#732;å¿&#402;ï¼&#353;æ&#710;&#8216;æ&#339;&#8240;æ&#8222;§äº&#381;å&#8250;½å®¶|å¥¥è¿ä¼&#353;ä¸¾é&#8225;æ&#8211;°é&#8212;»|ä¼¦æ&#8226;¦å¥¥è¿|ä¸¾é&#8225;_æ&#8211;°æµªè§&#8224;é¢&#8216;



He was overwhelming favorite to win gold but failed. All of our favourites from gymnastics to weightlifting are not doing as well. We need to get gold from our strengths to top the gold medal table, otherwise USA will beat us once they get gold from their strengths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Spirit of this person is above gold medal. Even after winning Silver he shows his regret thinking he let down his country. No wonder Chinese are getting ahead in Olympics as they have people like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Fanling Monk said:


> Who watches Olympic anyway? That's a question that doesn't deserve an answer.
> 
> We Chinese are rooting for our athletes to bring home the most gold medals in this year's Olympic, other than the Americans, no one can feel those adrenaline running through our vein as those heroes of ours doing the same in the field the next two weeks.
> 
> For the rest of the world, they'll watch in awes and with envies. Some of the lucky ones will be happy with just a medal for their country but for some it'll be a dream only.



well said Bro! We feel breathing and our hearts beating with Team China during their matches!
Go China! 



beijing consensus said:


> USA will win many medals in swimming and track & field. They will win the most gold and total medals. We still lack depth in swimming and track & field.



US' dominance in their traditional fortes are actually weakening because of the emergence of swimming talents from Europe and Asia; and in track and field the challenges from African countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Nan Yang said:


> US synchronized diving team wear Chinese Li Ning brand.








Spain basketball team's jersey is sponsored by the same brand as the US diving team. So is the Croatia coaches' uniform.



kawaraj said:


> kitajima not int the right mood.
> 
> still solute he's one of the milestone of Asian swimming.



In fact Kitajima finished 5th instead of 4th and van der Burgh broke the world record ( my mistakes in the previous post) in the 100m final.

He still has the 200m and 4x100m medley relay to prove himself.

He is a legend!



> *Banned Topic- Toilets.*
> 
> *Banned Topic- Indian Poverty.*



Why PDF has to ban the above topics?



*Guys: you can click this to see our Country in action in the past Olympics. Scroll down and pick China in "All Countries" menu

and also this live from the London Olympics broadcaster:

http://www.olympic.org/content/broadcaster-home/


*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

So finally India won its first medal, though not a gold but since their are many more events to follow I think as of now their is not much to worry about.

About some comments I saw here on Indian performance, India are traditional powerhouse in many sports like Cricket, chess and Q sports. Unfortunately this games are not part of the Olympics otherwise our medal count had said a different story.

Still we are hopeful this time in many disciplines like shooting, boxing and wrestling.

I am also hopeful about badminton, just hoping that our contenders may not face any Chinese player before semis, thats the only shot we have at least for a bronze.


----------



## shuttler

*7th Gold China*

*Cao Yuan and Zhang Yanquan @ Men's 10M synchronised diving*

























*Go China!*

Mexico Silver
USA Bronze

*Congratulations! 
*


UK- Daly/ Waterfield 4th!

*One of the BEST diving final I've seen!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AHMED85

Keep it up......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Thats 21st gold out if possible last 24 golds Olympics has to offer in Diving

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China - Cao Yuan, 17, and Zhang Yanquan, 18 wins China's 7th gold in diving.*



> *China wins men&#8217;s 10M synchro at London Olympics for 2nd diving gold*
> 
> By Associated Press, Updated: Monday, July 30, 11:09 PM
> 
> LONDON &#8212; Cao Yuan and Zhang Yanquan won the men&#8217;s 10-meter synchronized title, giving China its second diving gold medal of the London Games.
> 
> Cao and Zhang totaled 486.78 points in the six-dive final Monday, spoiling the medal hopes of Brits Tom Daley and Peter Waterfield, who were shut out.
> 
> Dana Vollmer, who failed to qualify for Beijing Games, set world mark in winning 100-meter butterfly gold.
> 
> German Sanchez and Ivan Garcia of Mexico won the silver with 468.90.
> 
> Nick McCrory and David Boudia of the U.S. took the bronze with 463.47.
> 
> Daley and Waterfield led through the first three rounds, but botched their fourth dive and dropped to fourth, where they eventually finished.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyph3r

*China's Yuan Cao and Yanquan Zhang win men's 10m synchronized platform diving final ! Congratulations on 7th Gold *




China triumph in the Aquatic Center as the consistent Cao and Zhang are rewarded for their beautifully executed dives with top spot on the podium with 486.78 points. Mexico's Jeinkler Aguirre and Jose Antonio Guerra claim a deserved silver with U.S. duo David Boudia and Nicolas McCrory taking bronze.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gpit

ChinaToday said:


> Russia lost to china by 1 point as well LOL
> 
> russia 207 china 208
> 
> final
> 
> Skorea 210 china 209


 
LOL!

Just as my German friend once told me: just by a cup of bad coffee in the morning, you are doomed with the difference.


----------



## northeast

now americans start to preboast about their total medals&#65292;not gold medal.
lol&#65292;pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats china. Great work .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight

I am now waiting for the 8th, Women's Weightlifting 58kg---Li Xueying


----------



## shuttler

skyknight said:


> I am now waiting for the 8th, Women's Weightlifting 58kg---Li Xueying



Yup, she is our *8th gold* hopeful!


----------



## ChinaToday

expect 2 more golds today guys


----------



## gpit

shuttler said:


> Try link up with leading Mainland websites on the Olympics to get instant info buddy.
> 
> ...



Buddy, could you provide some links here? Is there any video stream?


----------



## SpArK

China win 2nd diving gold at Olympics


----------



## ChinaToday

gpit said:


> Buddy, could you provide some links here? Is there any video stream?



try this link
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...yi-siling-wins-first-gold-medal-games-13.html


----------



## shuttler

gpit said:


> Buddy, could you provide some links here? Is there any video stream?



Its hard mate! I am watching live tv broadcast but please try these:

MyP2P | MyP2P.eu | Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more

and http://www.zqzhibo.com this is China focused! Try the CCTVs and I am not sure if the link is blocked in your area! You need to do a lot of translation to know the event. Pick the icon with the red and blue overlapping circles which indicate Olympic events and the "live" flashes

Good luck with the surfing and viewing the Olympics on the net!

ps: the coffee drinks in the morning turn sour sometimes !


----------



## skyknight

gpit said:


> Buddy, could you provide some links here? Is there any video stream?


°ÂÔËÖ±²¥_2012Â×¶Ø°ÂÔËÖ±²¥´óÌü_ÖÐ¹úÍøÂçµçÊÓÌ¨

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

shuttler said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> UK- Daly/ Waterfield 4th!
> 
> One of the BEST diving final I've seen!*


*

Thank God, daley was out, else bbc, particularly that horse-faced blonde female reporter of usual sunday racing who btw is the most ferocious china/chinese hater out there, amongst other bbc dumb hordes, would have yelled with the most terrifying high pitches imaginable "tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley ... ", after "rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington, rebecca adlington..." , followed by "chris hoy, chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy.." 24/7 for 200 millions times in the next 4 years like there's no tomorrow torturing me for no end. darn, just the thought of that horror already drove me crazy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

northeast said:


> now americans start to preboast about their total medals&#65292;not gold medal.
> lol&#65292;pathetic.



Dude, dont be a child and discount our greatest rival. Once they unleash their blacks and swimmers, watch their Talley rocket up. This Olympics will be hard fought and the Americans are definitely worthy and strong rivals. Respect them as we are far from securing top spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

Speeder 2 said:


> Thank God, daley was out, else bbc, particularly that horse-faced blonde female reporter of usual sunday racing who btw is the most ferocious china/chinese hater out there, amongst other bbc dumb hordes, would have yelled with the most terrifying high pitches imaginable "tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley ... ", after "rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington, rebecca adlington..." , followed by "chris hoy, chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy.." 24/7 for 200 millions times in the next 4 years like there's no tomorrow torturing me for no end. darn, just the thought of that horror already drove me crazy.



This skank needs a picture. 

Watching the gym team competition, China looks better, hope they somehow pull out a resurgence and get back in form like 2008. Man this is nervous ,

Oh man, on one of the Jap vaulter had a huge crash, almost landed on his face. Everyone is making big mistakes even the US team.

China is leading the gymnastics so far after 2 crashes of US team on pommel, if we are clean on pommel we may pull this one out, who knows?

This gym competition in London 2012 is not much about who is the best but who sucks the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Women's weightlifting&#26446;&#38634;&#33521; Li XueYing,China's 8th gold*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*8th Gold China*

*Women weightlifting @58kg
*
*Li Xueying - 3 successive Olympic Gold Medallist!
*
*Congratulations!*

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijing consensus

Speeder 2 said:


> Thank God, daley was out, else bbc, particularly that horse-faced blonde female reporter of usual sunday racing who btw is the most ferocious china/chinese hater out there, amongst other bbc dumb hordes, would have yelled with the most terrifying high pitches imaginable "tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley ... ", after "rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington, rebecca adlington..." , followed by "chris hoy, chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy.." 24/7 for 200 millions times in the next 4 years like there's no tomorrow torturing me for no end. darn, just the thought of that horror already drove me crazy.



What's her name?



AstroTrain said:


> This skank needs a picture.
> 
> Watching the gym team competition, China looks better, hope they somehow pull out a resurgence and get back in form like 2008. Man this is nervous ,
> 
> Oh man, on one of the Jap vaulter had a huge crash, almost landed on his face. Everyone is making big mistakes even the US team.
> 
> China is leading the gymnastics so far after 2 crashes of US team on pommel, if we are clean on pommel we may pull this one out, who knows?
> 
> This gym competition in London 2012 is not much about who is the best but who sucks the least.



I've given up hope on our gymnasts.


----------



## ChinaToday

go china go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

Li won the gold&#65292;
the next is Men's Gymnastic Group competition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snomannen

Yeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## shuttler

Speeder 2 said:


> Thank God, daley was out, else bbc, particularly that horse-faced blonde female reporter of usual sunday racing who btw is the most ferocious china/chinese hater out there, amongst other bbc dumb hordes, would have yelled with the most terrifying high pitches imaginable "tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley,tom daley ... ", after "rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington,rebecca adlington, rebecca adlington..." , followed by "chris hoy, chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy,chris hoy.." 24/7 for 200 millions times in the next 4 years like there's no tomorrow torturing me for no end. darn, just the thought of that horror already drove me crazy.



The Mexicans, Russians and Cubans dived very well too! Especially the Mexicans!

One shocker was the German pair who won silver in Beijing. They are second from last @7th place. Their coffee turned bad obviously!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijing consensus

Who is the BBC reporter everyone is talking about?


----------



## AstroTrain

Update on the gymnastics, our lead has increased thru the parellel bars, Japan is behind us in 2nd. 

I think if we do decent on floor and Pommel (the real killer last event) we may pull thru. We are on high bar now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## northeast

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Dude, dont be a child and discount our greatest rival. Once they unleash their blacks and swimmers, watch their Talley rocket up. This Olympics will be hard fought and the Americans are definitely worthy and strong rivals. Respect them as we are far from securing top spot.


But their media has been bad mouthing us all along.
Our tranning system is cruel&#65292;total national supported&#65292;blahblahblah.
And many of them predict they will get the most gold and medals because they are just superior to us and we just got lucky and home advantage in beijing.
It's the time to slap in their faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijing consensus

northeast said:


> But their media has been bad mouthing us all along.
> Our tranning system is cruel&#65292;total national supported&#65292;blahblahblah.
> And many of them predict they will get the most gold and medals because they are just superior to us and we just got lucky and home advantage in beijing.
> It's the time to slap in their faces.



They have nothing good to say about us. If we win they say our training system is inhuman, then they say our athletes are robots, then they say we cheat. If we lose, they absolutely love it. The white racists are a stain on this planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

northeast said:


> But their media has been bad mouthing us all along.
> Our tranning system is cruel&#65292;total national supported&#65292;blahblahblah.
> And many of them predict they will get the most gold and medals because they are just superior to us and we just got lucky and home advantage in beijing.



Fook what they think. 
We thrash them, so they are humiliated and have no choice but to try to discredit us. Once whites start to praise us, then we should be worried and watch our performance. Chinese champions stand so high that losers can reach only them by slinging mud upwards. 
What we can do here is totally fook over anyone who comes to this thread and discredit Chinese athletes. Let them losers come and we verbally thrash them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstroTrain

Zhou Kai hit a 16.4 on High bar, we and Japan our pulling away from the pack. The US is falling all over the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 888jamie888

Anyone got an updated medals table? China still on top?


----------



## shuttler

Weightlifting: bronze, gold and *silver medallist*s in the 56kg event
Om Yun Chol (C) of DPR Korea celebrates with the gold medal, *Wu Jingbiao (L) of China* with the silver medal, and Valentin Hristov (R) of Azerbaijan with the bronze medal on the podium after the Men's 56kg Weightlifting on Day 2 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at ExCeL on 29 July.

*********











*Cao / Zhang get Our 7th Gold @ men's Synchronised 10m Platform Diving *




skyknight said:


> *Li won the gold&#65292;*
> the next is Men's Gymnastic Group competition










*A new Olympic Record @246 kg!
*

*Our Taiwanese athlete KUO Hsing-Chun at 8th place out of 19 finalists*!

Thailand Silver
Ukraine Bronze

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*The Brits suck big time!
*












_*The Olympic cauldron after the flame had been extinguished last night. It was put out about 9pm and re-lit in its new position at 7.50am this morning
*_

*Relight our fire: Stunning Olympic flame doused, relocated and relit in new home... but this time there weren't a billion people watching*




> *The Olympic cauldron was extinguished last night as the flame was relocated to another part of the stadium.
> The flame's cauldron, a symbol of the Olympic movement, is supposed to burn for the entirety of the Games but organisers have confirmed it was put out temporarily so the 28ft high structure could be moved to the edge of the stadium.
> This revelation will add to controversy about the location of the flame, which is only visible to those who have tickets to events in the main stadium.
> *




dailymail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

beijing consensus said:


> I've given up hope on our gymnasts.



We have a massive comeback now standing @ no 1 with Japan and Ukraine trailing hard on us! We are leading Japan by a bit over 2 points!

Our last apparatus: the Pommel horse! *Good Luck Guys!*

*Go for Gold China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

Only one guy on pommel to go thru, if he stays clean we Win GOLD!!

He stays clean Japan would probably need 16.00s on pommel to beat China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

AstroTrain said:


> Only one guy on pommel to go thru, if he stays clean we Win GOLD!!



I think we nail it Brother! It needs a miracle for Japan to beat us! Well played Japan!

*What a hard earning GOLD! our 9th GOLD!*

*Congratulations! *

*Keep going China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChinaToday

yo we came back from dead to win the gold in men team gymnastics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight

Good job&#65292;we won again&#65281;
Congrats to our cool boys&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstroTrain

We win Gold! Japan guy fell on Pommel!!!


woo hoo!!

After we lost this guy after 2008 I thought we had no chance but . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Speeder 2

beijing consensus said:


> Who is the BBC reporter everyone is talking about?



I referred to Clare Balding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijing consensus

I'm so happy!!! We came back, I had given up all hope after the qualifications, but the champions always rise above adversity. Stunning, absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChinaToday

what a great result for me 

china gold

britain silver


----------



## AstroTrain

You guys remember I posted the Jap that almost fell on his face on the vault? Well he was injured and his replacement was the one that fell on pommel. It kinda suck this happened but the TV coverage here in North America kept pumping up K&#333;hei Uchimura beating us in the team competition. 

Ha ha, now K&#333;hei Uchimura fell. what a blunder they won't even medal, now the Brits are Silver. 

Japan disintegrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

yo japn is appealing

simply the best our boys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*our 9th GOLD!*






*In London, we repeat this @ Beijing. *

*WE ARE THE KINGS who rise taller when we are most at risks!*

What a thriller!

Brits Silver
Ukraine Bronze
Japan had 2 big flops @ pommel horse and fell to 4th!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

ChinaToday said:


> yo japn is appealing
> 
> simply the best our boys



This whole men's gym competition is like a soap opera, eh? oh man it is so funny . . . Uchimura's face was priceless.


----------



## shuttler

ChinaToday said:


> *yo japn is appealing*
> 
> simply the best our boys



No effect on the last standing! Sorry Japan - you are 4th!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoChallenger

AstroTrain said:


> We win Gold! Japan guy fell on Pommel!!!
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!
> 
> After we lost this guy after 2008 I thought we had no chance but . . .


We pummeled Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChinaToday

Team china


----------



## 888jamie888

Bronze! Fantastic. feel sorry for the Japanese, they looked gutted.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Although we have lost some gold medals that should belong to us, but we still won some gold medals by surprise.

Good job to our superb athletes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijing consensus

Now if only our women's gymnastic team win gold, that would shut the Americans up.

Come on Sun Yang and Ye Shiwen in the swimming.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Drama drama!

Japan Silver
Brits Bronze
Ukraine no medal @ 4th

*Now our Chinese boys go for gold in Individual Events! Best of Luck!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinoChallenger

Anybody notice the dragons on the gymnastics men's team uniforms?  very aggressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*China wins 2nd straight Olympic gold in gymnastics*
NANCY ARMOUR, AP National Writer
Updated 11:26 a.m., Monday, July 30, 2012



> *LONDON (AP) &#8212; No doubt about it, China is still No. 1 in men's gymnastics.*
> 
> No. 2 took a little longer to figure out.
> 
> The Chinese won their second straight Olympic title and third in four games Monday, finishing with a score of 275.997 points.
> 
> Britain was initially announced as the silver medalist, setting off raucous celebrations at the O2 Arena. But Japan filed an inquiry over the score of three-time world champion Kohei Uchimura on pommel horse, the team's last routine. After judges spent about five minutes reviewing it, his score was revised and Japan was awarded the silver and Britain was bumped down to bronze.
> 
> The crowd booed, but any medal is a cause for celebration for the British men, who hadn't won one in a century.
> 
> The Americans, hoping for their first Olympic title since 1984 after finishing first in qualifying, finished fifth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

Men's 200M freestyle:

*SUN Yang Siver, our 5th *

Agnel France Gold
Park S Korea Silver

Lochte 4th
Biedermann 5th

*Sun will go for gold @ 1,500 M freestyle!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijing consensus

That frenchie was the one that beat lochte and team USA in the relay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Congrats to China 9 Gold Medals so far and top of the tree.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lilo123

she has strong eyes and face.


----------



## shuttler

beijing consensus said:


> That frenchie was the one that beat lochte and team USA in the relay.



Yeah, he swims at crazy speed! He deserves it! He beat Lochte soundly in the last leg!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Rafi said:


> Congrats to China 9 Gold Medals so far and top of the tree.



USA got 5 so far, since we will become extremely vulnerable against them in the track and field which will be hosted later of the sport event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> USA got 5 so far, since we will become extremely vulnerable against them in the track and field which will be hosted later of the sport event.



Come on bro, you have also some medal hopes in T&F, one is that guy who runs the 110m hurdles - he is world class. 
Also medals to come in Diving and Gymnastics Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lilo123

btw, the uniform is nice =)


----------



## terranMarine

I can't believe it we actually won gold for gymnastics? OH YEA BABY!!!! KEEP GOING CHINA. The uniform with the dragons looks freaking awesome. We have some of the greatest athletes representing our country striving for the best podium spot. I salute my country sport men/women for doing their utmost best trying to win Olympic medals. There are plenty of white people and Indians looking down on us boy did we showed them back in Beijing.
We already have 9 gold medals and still going strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> Yeah, he swims at crazy speed! He deserves it! He beat Lochte soundly in the last leg!



I already knew Sun Yang isn't strong in the short distance, that's why i didn't expect him to win that gold medal.



Rafi said:


> Come on bro, you have also some medal hopes in T&F, one is that guy who runs the 110m hurdles - he is world class.
> Also medals to come in Diving and Gymnastics Inshallah.



I also hope Liu Xiang can win the gold medal since he is our only hope to win the gold medal in the track and field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijing consensus

Zhao Jing should have won a medal in 100m backstroke. She was world champ in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

beijing consensus said:


> Zhao Jing should have won a medal in 100m backstroke. She was world champ in 2011.



Yeah it was a disappointing finishing for Zhao @6th this time!


----------



## shuttler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I already knew Sun Yang isn't strong in the short distance, that's why i didn't expect him to win that gold medal.



yup, Sun is a mid to long distance swimmer



> I also hope Liu Xiang can win the gold medal since he is our only hope to win the gold medal in the track and field.



Robles, Merritt and Oliver are Liu's greatest rivals. We are poor in track and field

@ swimming:

Wu Peng missed 200m butterfly final. Chen Yin qualified!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I also hope Liu Xiang can win the gold medal since he is our only hope to win the gold medal in the track and field.



So much pressure on Liu Xiang, lol.

We need more athletes in these fields so there isn't too much pressure on one person. And it will increase our chances too.


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Current medal standings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LetsGetRowdy said:


> Current medal standings



We are adding more Gold medals than the USA is every day, though the USA is adding more silver/bronze medals than we are.

Luckily it is always ranked by the number of Gold medals!

Track and field is going to be bad for us and good for the USA, I hope we keep our lead in the Gold at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> We are adding more Gold medals than the USA is every day, though the USA is adding more silver/bronze medals than we are.
> 
> Luckily it is always ranked by the number of Gold medals!
> 
> Track and field is going to be bad for us and good for the USA, I hope we keep our lead in the Gold at least.



Yup, where the US gets less Gold, they make it up with more Silvers and Bronze which brings them up to a greater total medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SenLin

Why is China only competing with 380 athletes compared to the more then 600 in 2008?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

LetsGetRowdy said:


> Current medal standings


Bit harsh on Italy being lower than PRK. They should do like 3 points for gold, 2 for silver and 1 for bronze or something.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

North Korea is 4th! I can't believe it.

And they took some of our Golds as well, like in the men's weightlifting. Though at least we got the Silver for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

SenLin said:


> Why is China only competing with 380 athletes compared to the more then 600 in 2008?



Being the host you can have events exempted for preliminary qualifications.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> North Korea is 4th! I can't believe it.
> 
> And they took some of our Golds as well, like in the men's weightlifting. Though at least we got the Silver for it.



Our weighlighting athletes are not good enough this time around!



Chinese-Dragon said:


> We are adding more Gold medals than the USA is every day, though the USA is adding more silver/bronze medals than we are.
> 
> Luckily *it is always ranked by the number of Gold medals*!
> 
> Track and field is going to be bad for us and good for the USA, I hope we keep our lead in the Gold at least.



Haha it depends which world you are in. Last time the yankies were bragging they were no. 1 by pocketing the most medals!
They twist things according to their seasonal temperament like the emotional unstable or the iconic braggers as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SenLin

shuttler said:


> Being the host you can have events exempted for preliminary qualifications.



Oh. 
Ah, no matter. In the Olympics quality beats quantity anyway, so China will be alright.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> I can't believe it we actually won gold for gymnastics? OH YEA BABY!!!! KEEP GOING CHINA. The uniform with the dragons looks freaking awesome. We have some of the greatest athletes representing our country striving for the best podium spot. I salute my country sport men/women for doing their utmost best trying to win Olympic medals. There are plenty of white people and Indians looking down on us boy did we showed them back in Beijing.
> We already have 9 gold medals and still going strong.



no need to feel anything for those pitiful chronic bashers! I have a truck load of negative psychic terms for their traits. Ignore those deviants as much as you can!



SenLin said:


> Oh.
> Ah, no matter. In the Olympics quality beats quantity anyway, so China will be alright.



If you have the chance to host, you will let as many of your young athletes in to gain experience! I think every host does that! It is not Beijing's sole priviledge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huskie

what a game, quite a drama for the Japanese team, and of course UK and Ukraine as well

the audience simply booed twice after the final results came out.



beijingwalker said:


> *China wins 2nd straight Olympic gold in gymnastics*
> NANCY ARMOUR, AP National Writer
> Updated 11:26 a.m., Monday, July 30, 2012



this is bound to happen when they put money ahead of the Olympic spirit, what a shame.



shuttler said:


> *The Brits suck big time!
> *
> 
> _*The Olympic cauldron after the flame had been extinguished last night. It was put out about 9pm and re-lit in its new position at 7.50am this morning
> *_
> 
> *Relight our fire: Stunning Olympic flame doused, relocated and relit in new home... but this time there weren't a billion people watching*


----------



## Sasquatch

Chinese-Dragon said:


> North Korea is 4th! I can't believe it.
> 
> And they took some of our Golds as well, like in the men's weightlifting. Though at least we got the Silver for it.



Same here never expected NK, but were dominating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Ye Shiwen's up for another Gold isn't she.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## huskie

i believe she just set a new olympics record during the 200IM semi final. hope she can win another gold in tomorrow's final.

btw congrats to the Olympics 3m synchronized diving first-timer He Zi, and she is definitely one of the prettiest girls in the Chinese delegation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

huskie said:


> i believe she just set a new olympics record during the 200IM semi final. hope she can win another gold in tomorrow's final.
> 
> btw congrats to the Olympics 3m synchronized diving first-timer He Zi, and she is definitely one of the prettiest girls in the Chinese delegation



Wow! very cute, I would have her winning the gold every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijing consensus

Feel sad for Wu Peng. He missed final, he beat phelps twice in US racing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Hu Songshan said:


> Same here never expected NK, but were dominating.



Here is the funny thing, in the Beijing 2008 Olympics, North Korea won a TOTAL of 2 Gold medals.

In the London 2012 Olympics, they already won 3 Gold medals in the first three days!

It will be annoying to have such a competitor rising out of nowhere.


----------



## huskie

CNN (sports illustrated in particular) never stops amusing me. not only did they make the medal count according to the total number of medals like other US media outlets do (which is an innovation by the us media since 2008), but they also deliberately falsified the results. they showed the correct results earlier and then changed it. pathetic. 






not sure whether or when they are going to correct that
2012 Olympics - London - SI.com

i hate NBC for what they do to the olympics broadcast in the states, but seems i have to go back to their website. they may delay the broadcast of the opening ceremony, but at least they stick to the real results.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valek

huskie said:


> i believe she just set a new olympics record during the 200IM semi final. hope she can win another gold in tomorrow's final.
> 
> btw congrats to the Olympics 3m synchronized diving first-timer He Zi, and she is definitely one of the prettiest girls in the Chinese delegation



Just wow...An Olympic level swimmer who looks like a model/actress. Some people have it all. Congratz on all the gold China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

huskie said:


> i believe she just set a new olympics record during the 200IM semi final. hope she can win another gold in tomorrow's final.
> 
> btw congrats to the Olympics 3m synchronized diving first-timer He Zi, and she is definitely one of the prettiest girls in the Chinese delegation


A NOTHER PIC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xuxu1457

Chinese gymnasts celebrate after winning in Gymnastics Artistic men's team final contest, at London 2012 Olympic Games in London, Britain, on July 30, 2012. 
Chinese got gold in 2004 2008 2012 in Gymnastics Artistic men's team final contest




Cao Yuan (back)/Zhang Yanquan of China compete during men's synchronised 10m platform event at the London 2012 Olympic Games in London, Britain, July 30, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

good job, Chinese gymnastics team beautiful performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nan Yang

huskie said:


> CNN (sports illustrated in particular) never stops amusing me. not only did they make the medal count according to the total number of medals like other US media outlets do (which is an innovation by the us media since 2008), but they also deliberately falsified the results. they showed the correct results earlier and then changed it. pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure whether or when they are going to correct that
> 2012 Olympics - London - SI.com
> 
> i hate NBC for what they do to the olympics broadcast in the states, but seems i have to go back to their website. they may delay the broadcast of the opening ceremony, but at least they stick to the real results.




They got the medal counts correct for Japan, Italy and France.


Only got it wrong for US and China. They think we are stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijing consensus

Nan Yang said:


> They got the medal counts correct for Japan, Italy and France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got it wrong for US and China.



Americans are so frustrated they are not having it all their way. It's the same in geopolitics. The US cannot accept the fact that they have an equal competitor in Olympics.


----------



## shuttler

huskie said:


> what a game, quite a drama for the Japanese team, and of course UK and Ukraine as well
> 
> the audience simply booed twice after the final results came out.



After reading the news it seems the Japanese' appeal was justified.



> While the U.S. men's gymnastics team was finishing their final rotation during Monday's team final, the British crowd at the North Greenwich Arena erupted. After Japanese star Kohei Uchimura fell during his pommel horse dismount, the British team moved into second place, and Ukraine took third. Japan, who had been in second all day, was shockingly out of the medals.
> It didn't seem right, and that's because it wasn't. The judges made an error on Uchimura's score. As the British crowd danced and cheered for their country's first gymnastics team medal in 100 years, the Japanese delegation filed an inquiry.
> Their party was short-lived. The gymnastics federation found they made a mistake in Uchimura's start value by not crediting him for his dismount. The half-point awarded to Uchimura made the difference. Japan moved into second, Great Britain into third, and Ukraine was left out of the medals.
> 
> sports.yahoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is
> 
> 
> 
> bound to happen when they put money ahead of the Olympic spirit, what a shame.
Click to expand...


The flame is supposed to be burning from the opening until the closing. It is a symbol of the Olympic spirit. What is frustrating is although the cauldron is a great design, it sucks because the designer did not consider thoroughly about how it is to be placed in a proper position throughout the event without affecting the continuous burning of the flame. 

Also as a custom, the flame should be easily visible from outside of the stadium but in London you have to go inside of the stadium to see the flame.



huskie said:


> CNN (sports illustrated in particular) never stops amusing me. not only did they make the medal count according to the total number of medals like other US media outlets do (which is an innovation by the us media since 2008), but they also deliberately falsified the results. they showed the correct results earlier and then changed it. pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure whether or when they are going to correct that
> 2012 Olympics - London - SI.com
> 
> i hate NBC for what they do to the olympics broadcast in the states, but seems i have to go back to their website. they may delay the broadcast of the opening ceremony, but at least they stick to the real results.


 


Nan Yang said:


> They got the medal counts correct for Japan, Italy and France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got it wrong for US and China. They think we are stupid.



If the same thing happened in BJ, it would have led to an earthquake in usa!


----------



## shuttler

*A sweet and proud victory! May the Dynasty live on!*








> *China take gold in the Artistic Gymnastics men's team final*
> Gold medallists *Feng Zhe, Guo Weiyang*, *Chen Yibing*, *Zhang Chenglong *and *Zou Kai* of China celebrate on the podium during the Victory Ceremony in the Artistic Gymnastics men's team final on Day 3 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at North Greenwich Arena.



We have laid a new and solid *foundation* for the next gold rush. *Chen Yibing* will retire. *Zhou Kai or Teng Haibin (injured - Foto see below) * will be our new captain.







*Chen Yibing* - *the King of Rings*







*Chen and his fiancee, trampoline athelete He Wenna *







*Teng Haibin*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Well done China.


----------



## beijing consensus

Our weightlifting team is having a shocker. So many gold medals missed. This could cost us in topping the medal table in golds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

beijing consensus said:


> Our weightlifting team is having a shocker. So many gold medals missed. This could cost us in topping the medal table in golds.



Chinese weightlifting team needs a total reshuffle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*&#38472;&#33509;&#29747;CHEN RUOLIN&#27754;&#30355; WANG HAO win the women&#8217;s 10-meter synchronized platform for China,China's 10th gold.*



> *China continues diving dominance, Aussie women finish fourth*
> 
> Date
> August 1, 2012 - 1:05AM
> 
> CHINA'S unrelenting march towards a historic clean sweep of Olympic diving gold medals continued on Tuesday when they won the women's synchonised 10-metre platform event in London.
> 
> Having collected seven of the eight medals on offer in Beijing, the Chinese are short-priced favourites to go one better this time around.
> 
> Chinese duo Minxia Wu and Zi He won the 3m springboard synchonised final on Sunday, then countrymen Yuan Cao and Yanquan Zhang added the men&#8217;s 10m synchro title on Monday.
> 
> They had two medals already before Ruolin Chen and Hao Wang made it a hat-trick, posting 368.40 points to beat silver medallists Mexico (343.32) and Canada (337.62).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinoChallenger

*The dragon has awakened!*







*This is one of the super combo finishing moves in Street Fighter*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday

beijingwalker said:


> Chinese weightlifting team needs a total reshuffle.



I thought we are doing quite well we got 2 golds in weightlifting so far


----------



## shuttler

Looking forward to the first gold in table tennis (women) and a silver in an all Chinese final.

Ding Ning has won the first semi-final against Feng Tianwei (Singapore) in an epic duel, 4-2 in which there were many thrilling spectacular long far from table rallies.

Now Li Xiaoxia the world no. 2 vs K. Ishikawa of Japan in play. Li leading by 1 game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

LONDON, ENGLAND - JULY 31: (L-R) Gold Medallists *Chen Roulin and Wang Hao of China * pose on the podium during the Victory Ceremony for the *women's Synchronised 10m Platform Diving* on Day 4 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Aquatics Centre

*Congratulations to our 10th gold medallists!*

*Go China!*

****************

*Yes, Li over Ishikawa 4-1. An all Chinese Single's Final in women T/T! Congratulations to Ding and LI!*

*****************






*Sun Yang shares silver with Park in his weakest event*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*&#19969;&#23425;4-2&#20911;&#22825;&#34183; &#26446;&#26195;&#38686;&#32988;&#26085;&#26412;&#36873;&#25163;&#20250;&#24072;&#20915;&#36187; China's 11th gold,women's single in table tennis.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijing consensus

I was very worried at the end when that girl from Singapore came back, she was going toe to toe with Ding Ning. But Ding Ning stood strong an won. Wonderful match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Highlight of the day!*

*Ye Shiwan* *goes for gold in the coming Women's 200m Individual Medley Final, Beijing time: 3:43 am*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

Well the women's gym team didn't medal, but personally I don't care. The women side of gym all look like 5 year kindergarden children, I am just glad the men's team won and they could go for the single medals now. We have 200 IM swim today and the butterfly gold contender tommorrow, forgot her name.


----------



## terranMarine

Too bad women team gymnastics lost a medal made some mistakes unfortunately, USA deserved the gold medal. Next time better


----------



## beijing consensus

shuttler said:


> *Highlight of the day!*
> 
> *Ye Shiwan* *goes for gold in the coming Women's 200m Individual Medley Final, Beijing time: 3:43 am*



The entire media from around the world will be watching that race. Apparently Ye Shiwen has been the biggest story in the Olympics. Going to be absolutely HUGE!!!!


----------



## Speeder 2

Ourtagious!!! 

Shameless BBC just ran about 10min evening news on the 16-year-old Ye Shiwen. While saying that she has been cleared of doping and has been tested more than 4 times constantly for the last year in the runup of the games, still yet, shameless BBC presenters & reporters conclude and warn YE Shiwen that if she breaks any record this evening, more eyebrows wanting too check her doping possibilities would be raised. 

Utter discrimination using double standard:

i) a 15-year-old Lithuanian girl ( who is trained in the UK) won a gold last night coming from nowhere with zero previous competing history at the world stage unlike multi-gold/silver winner Ye Shiwen, yet NO ONE and no PRESS has ever questioned IF SHE IS DOPING? WHY?

ii) the bizarre logic underlying their 60 IQ and/or their pathetic lying habit of BBC and their reporters is epitomised by this explanation -- this is because of the doping history of many Chinese swimmer of mid 90s, therefore ( Ye must or very much could be doping). 

OKE, by the same standard, WHY NO ONE in BBC and NO PRESS has question all these swimming golds that USA won( such as the one just won by a new 20-year-old swimmer last night ), given the sheer scale of doping history of the USA since 80s till most recently in ALL fields , not only swimming, but also track&fields and others ??

iii) even Ian Throrp stands by Ye by explaining that he himself also had 5 sec jump when he was 16 when he suddenly broke the world record as a nobody, WHY NO ONE in BBC and NO PRESS has ever questioned Ian?

Why NO swimming gold medallist has ever been question in public so far but ONLY YE, given most swimming powers had their far larger scale doping history during 80s and 90s as well. 

Not to mention that god-like Phelps? If Ye were doping, Phelps and the US team must have also been doping but with far larger scale, you can bet your house on that.

WHY only YE? And being particularly malicious, BBC has been questioning YE for DAYS at all levels, from news to reporters to presenters, DURING, AFTER and even right BEFORE (like right now in the Evening News) , minutes before Yes competition? *And the BBC reporters have been saying so right in front of Aquarium Stadium in front of so many audiences who will watch this game minutes later.*

*WHY this kind of outrageous and malicious PUBLIC HUMILIATION without a shred of evidence minutes before YEs Final in front of all the audiences ???*


Having already known for years that BBC is infamous for its double-standard and blatant lies, I must repeat *BBC Sports, shame on yer and F@#$ YER! *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

AstroTrain said:


> Well the women's gym team didn't medal, but personally I don't care. The women side of gym all look like 5 year kindergarden children, I am just glad the men's team won and they could go for the single medals now. We have *200 IM swim today * and *the butterfly gold contender tommorrow, forgot her name*.



*Jiao Liuyang and Liu Zige! they going to appear in the 2 semis separately @ 3:00 BJ time! Dont miss it!
*
*Chen Yin is representing us in the men's 200m butterfly final @ 2:49 BJ time!* Wu Peng could not get into the final yesterday!

The girls' loss @ the gymnastics broke my heart. I wish they could do well in the individual events!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

Any Chinese fan in teh Aquarium tonight? 

I would like to see one making this HUGE BANNER , in English, saying 
*
"Dispicpble BBC, prove your lies with evidence or STFU"* and give it to YE Shiwen.

At the moment when Ye breaks the world record and when the online cameras of all countries in the world are focusing on her face, live, let YE climb up and take out this banner and raise it above her head. NO interviews, no words, just raise this banner high and proud to the worldwide cameras.

Let the entire world , for once, know how malicious and double-faced BBC & BBC Sports (Clare Balding, Fosters, Lineker, Gaby Logan? etc. presenters and BBC Sports commentary box, except Ian Throrp who is a truely gentleman) really are in all these, the gold standard of shameless!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Speeder 2 said:


> Any Chinese fan in teh Aquarium tonight?
> 
> I would like to see one making this HUGE BANNER , in English, saying
> *
> "Dispicpble BBC, prove your lies with evidence or STFU"* and give it to YE Shiwen.
> 
> At the moment when Ye breaks the world record and when the online cameras of all countries in the world are focusing on her face, live, let YE climb up and take out this banner and raise it above her head. NO interviews, no words, just raise this banner high and proud to the worldwide cameras.
> 
> Let the entire world , for once, know how malicious and double-faced BBC & BBC Sports (Clare Balding, Fosters, Lineker, Gaby Logan? etc. presenters and BBC Sports commentary box, except Ian Throrp who is a truely gentleman) really are in all these, the gold standard of shameless!



Fox News: IOC defends China's Ye Shiwen amid doping speculation, says she passed drug test

"*IOC: China's Shiwen passed drug test*
Updated Jul 31, 2012 11:04 AM ET

LONDON (AP)

*The International Olympic Committee has sprung to the defense of China's teenage swim sensation Ye Shiwen, saying she passed a drug test after her world record win in the 400 medley.*

IOC spokesman Mark Adams urged people to ''get real'' and said it is ''very sad'' if great performances cannot be applauded.

The 16-year-old shattered the world record in getting her gold Saturday. There has since been speculation about how she swam so fast.

Adams said: ''I think we need to get real here.''

''These are world class athletes competing at the very highest level with records being broken all over the place.'''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

beijing consensus said:


> The entire media from around the world will be watching that race. Apparently Ye Shiwen has been the biggest story in the Olympics. Going to be absolutely HUGE!!!!



I hope our golden girl can stand the ridiculous pressure and crashes the WR once again!

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Incredible Chad le Clos beat Phelps, HEADLINES: is le Clos clean?


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> Incredible Chad le Clos beat Phelps, HEADLINES: is le Clos clean?



Ask this fogger, clare balding and the increeeeeeeeeeeedible indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese swimmer Ye Shiwen was tested on Saturday after winning. She's clean.*

2012 Summer Olympics -- What does suspicion of Chinese swimmer say about fans? - ESPN

"Healthy skepticism, or cynicism?
What does suspicion of Chinese swimmer Ye Shiwen say about us as fans?
Originally Published: July 31, 2012
By Wayne Drehs | ESPN.com
...




After an amazing performance by Chinese swimmer Ye Shiwen, skeptics immediately raised the issue of doping. Is that fair? (Rob Schumacher/USA TODAY Sports)
...
It's Ljungqvist's job to help determine what we should and shouldn't believe. He said Monday that the IOC will test more than 5,000 samples during the London Games. The blood and urine of the top five finishers in every event will be tested, as will that of competitors when intelligence suggests they may be cheating. *At minimum, Ye has been tested once after winning gold in the 400 IM. She'll probably undergo another test after the 200 IM on Tuesday night.

Asked if Ye's test Saturday had come back positive, IOC spokesman Mark Adams said, 'We would only comment if we had any adverse finding. I am not commenting, so you can draw your own conclusions.'*"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Further to my post 289: *Both Jiao LY and Chen ZG qualified for the women 200m butterfly!
*
Chen Yin can do better next time!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Speeder 2

Martian2 said:


> Fox News: IOC defends China's Ye Shiwen amid doping speculation, says she passed drug test
> 
> "*IOC: China's Shiwen passed drug test*
> Updated Jul 31, 2012 11:04 AM ET
> 
> LONDON (AP)
> 
> *The International Olympic Committee has sprung to the defense of China's teenage swim sensation Ye Shiwen, saying she passed a drug test after her world record win in the 400 medley.*
> 
> IOC spokesman Mark Adams urged people to ''get real'' and said it is ''very sad'' if great performances cannot be applauded.
> 
> The 16-year-old shattered the world record in getting her gold Saturday. There has since been speculation about how she swam so fast.
> 
> Adams said: ''I think we need to get real here.''
> 
> ''These are world class athletes competing at the very highest level with records being broken all over the place.'''



Drugs test is no use against BBC. If they want to disgrace you for wahtever reason, they do even the test clears you. 

Wjat's outragous is that BBC is doing that mear piece news AFTER Ye cleared the test.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China 11th Gold!*

*Men's Individual Foil: Lei Sheng 15-13 Alaaeldin Abouelkassem Egypt!**











Lei Sheng of China celebrates winning the men's Foil Individual gold medal bout against Alaaeldin Abouelkassem of Egypt on Day 4 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at ExCeL













Sheng Lei of China celebrates winning his Men's Foil
Sheng Lei of China (L) celebrates winning his Men's Foil Individual Semifinal against Andrea Baldini of Italy on Day 4 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at ExCeL.


Congratulations!

Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *Highlight of the day!*
> 
> *Ye Shiwan* *goes for gold in the coming Women's 200m Individual Medley Final, Beijing time: 3:43 am*



*YE S our 12 th Gold and a new olympic record!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## theniubt

She jumped from 4th from the beginning to 1st!

Much love

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday

congrats ye shewen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Even the GErman commentators said that its unfair to doubt Ye's performance, particularly Franzisky van Almsik who won her first Olympic gold medal when she was 14. She said that at that age it's normal to improve a few seconds, even she had an improvement of 3 seconds when she competed in her first OG. She also said that what the American coach did was impertinent and unacceptable.

And yeah, yeah, Ye! She got another gold! Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## huskie

congrats to Ye Shiwen for creating history, truly amazing girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China 4 x 200m men freestyle 
Lane 7 *


*We are 3rd best and a BRONZE

*







Chinese swimmers (L-R)J*iang Haiqi, Hao Yun, Sun Yang and Li yunqi *celebrate with thier bronze medals in men's 4X200 freestyle relay final during the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Aquatics Centre July 31, 2012.(xinhua)

*Sun leads China for historic relay medal*
(Xinhua)
16:20, August 01, 2012


China's Olympic champion Sun Yang took team China from fifth to third in his final leg to bring the country a historic Olympic relay medal on Tuesday.

This is the first time that Chinese swimmers were qualified into relay races at Olympic Games. A bronze medal in men's 4X200 freestyle relay has already been a great breakthrough for them.

In the race which was previously dominated by western powers, Olympic champion Sun Yang spearheaded team China, which also features Hao Yun, Li Yunqi and Jiang Haiqi, to fly over powerhouse Germany led by Olympic champion and world record holder Paul Biedermann.

Team United States, with overwhelming Olympic champions Michael Phelps and Ryan Lochte ensure its first and last laps, sprinted home first in 6:59.70.

Silver went to team France, featuring Olympic champion Yannick Agnel as the last lap, in 7:02.77.

Chinese swimmers posted 7:06.30 for the bronze medal.

During the team race, the stadium was immersed into wildness by the thunderous cheers and applause from the full stands.

Team America firmly took the lead right after Lochte surfaced following his dive off the starting block, and never looked back before Phelps powering home to bag his first gold in London.

The Chinese team was seventh after the first leg of teenager Hao Yun. Li Yunqi caught on to put team in the fifth place after his second leg.

Jiang Haiqi continued to chase closely and held the fifth place for China before Sun, the final lap, jumped in.

Sun, who shone in London with one gold and one silver already in hands, put on an astonishing sprint over the last 200m.

He flew over German Clemens Rapp and Australian swimmer Ryan Napoleon to give team China a bronze medal.

"I have tried my best to win the race. I really hope to make history for the Chinese team," said Sun.

"It was more than happy to step on the Olympic podium together with my teammates," he said.

The 20-year-old praised the performance of his teammates. "They performed very well in the first three laps, setting a very good pace for me to come up finally with a medal," he said.

Team China failed to qualify for relay competitions in Beijing and Athens. They made breakthrough as they captured a bronze medal at Shanghai World Championships last year.

"The Olympic bronze medal far outweighs the world bronze. It means too much for us and will encourage us to move on," Sun said.

It is the third Olympic medal for Sun at the ongoing swimming competitions, with one gold and one silver in men's 400m and 200m freestyle competitions.

Another gold beckons for him in his signature 1,500m freestyle, which saw him smashing Grant Hackett's decade-old world record at Shanghai World Championships.

Sun has become the first Chinese male swimmer to snatch an Olympic gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*What a wonderful day!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fanling Monk

shuttler said:


> *YE S our 12 th Gold and a new olympic record!*




This by far the most satisfying win for Ye and for all Chinese people! Congratulations to Ye, the sweetest girl with a big smile, you're the one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*13th GOLD


Men 69kg weightlifting!

Lin Qingfeng!*






*Successful lift: Lin Qingfeng of China celebrates*
Lin Qingfeng of China celebrates during the men's 69kg Weightlifting final on Day 4 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at ExCeL






*Lin Qingfeng of China * celebrates stands on the podium with the Gold medal ,Triyatno Triyatno (L) of Indonesia the Silver and Razvan Constantin Martin of Romania (R) the Bronze after the Men's 69kg Weightlifting Final on Day 4 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at ExCeL on July 31, 2012 in London, England. (Photo by Laurence Griffiths/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## huskie

oh my goodness first time ever Chinese team has even won a medal in the men's swimming

congrats to the bronze by the chinese guys, sun yang is just fantastic.

also congrats to michael for his first gold medal in london.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstroTrain

shuttler said:


> *China 4 x 200m men freestyle
> Lane 7 *
> 
> 
> *We are 3rd best and a BRONZE
> 
> *


 
It's funny I was watching the wrong lane (lane 2) the guys with the red cap, and thought we are second dead last thru out the race then realized finally at the end we were in lane 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Speeder 2

shuttler said:


> *China 4 x 200m men freestyle
> Lane 7 *
> 
> 
> *We are 3rd best and a BRONZE
> 
> *



That's a historical record i supppose? particularly fab beating strong Aussies and Germans at the end.



AstroTrain said:


> It's funny I was watching the wrong lane (lane 2) the guys with the red cap, and thought we are second dead last thru out the race then realized finally at the end we were in lane 7.



lane 2 was the slow mo Brits

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*We already secured the gold and silver medals in women's single table tennis.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## huskie

the IOC didn't let Ye sleep until 2 am due to the tests, and she got up at 6 am and came to set a new olympic record. shame on those fake coaches and yellow journalists.





Götterdämmerung;3250716 said:


> Even the GErman commentators said that its unfair to doubt Ye's performance, particularly Franzisky van Almsik who won her first Olympic gold medal when she was 14. She said that at that age it's normal to improve a few seconds, even she had an improvement of 3 seconds when she competed in her first OG. She also said that what the American coach did was impertinent and unacceptable.
> 
> And yeah, yeah, Ye! She got another gold! Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Speeder 2

huskie said:


> oh my goodness first time ever Chinese team has even won a medal in the men's swimming
> 
> .



 in men's relay!



shuttler said:


> *China 4 x 200m men freestyle
> Lane 7 *
> 
> 
> *We are 3rd best and a BRONZE
> 
> *



Couldn't beat the US and the Frenchies (which got a 400 champ), thuse the best one could hope for.

China needs another Sun Yang to beat them in Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Truly an impressive performance by Ye. Despite the accusation by that American coach and how the British press having strong doubts about her, she came out clean and proved again she is a champion. She send a clear message to those faggots that she won't be discouraged by these allegations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday

Time to celerbrate guys

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## huskie

Speeder 2 said:


> in men's relay!



right, i thought i made it clear by saying 'Chinese team', referring to the first team event medal


----------



## terranMarine

A nice day for China with extra medals earned, also the badminton athletes crushing competitors. Lin Dan for gold

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SenLin

Good that Korea is divided. United & in best condition they could often be under the top 3.
And Japan, missed Gold or even Silver many times already.


----------



## huskie

the Chinese delegation did so great on July 31st and it is beyond my expectation, so let me try to summarize the winning streaks and record-breaking moments for them:

--Winning streaks:

*women's diving synchronized 10m platform: 3rd consecutive gold

*women's ping pong single: 7th consecutive gold secured (which means that Chinese female players win every gold medal since ping pong was introduced in 1988)

*men's weightlifting 69kg: 3rd consecutive gold 

--Record breaking moments and huge breakthrough:

*women's 200m IM: Ye Shiwen set two Olympic records (including the one in the semi-final as well), and became the first Chinese swimmer ever to win two gold medals in a single Olympics (also naturally the first female swimmer, as the world record holder Sun Yang is hopefully to create the same record for any Chinese male swimmer later in 1500m freestyle).

*men's fencing foil: first time ever to win a gold

*men's 4*200 freestyle relay: first time ever to win a medal(bronze)





anything else to add? (does not necessarily have to be medal-winning records)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*Ye Shiwen is current defending world champion and ranked #2 in the world prior to Olympics*





China's Ye Shiwen is the current defending world champion and world #2 prior to the Olympics.

China's Ye Shiwen Bags Second Gold

"China's Ye Shiwen Bags Second Gold
China's Ye Shiwen, cleared after an earlier doping controversy, has collected her second swimming gold.
9:04pm UK, Tuesday 31 July 2012
...
*'She won the World Championships last year, she was ranked second in the world. She's not a new swimmer who has just come out of nowhere.'*"

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444405804577560980787228886.html

"Statistics suggest Ye's performance in the 400m medley, which first prompted these questions, wasn't unprecedented. Her time of 4:28.43 was an improvement of about 2.44% on her time from the 2011 world championships, the last major international event she swam in. But in the same pool on Sunday in a different race&#8212;the semifinals of the 100-meter breaststroke&#8212;Ruta Meilutyte, a 15-year-old Lithuanian, shaved two seconds off of her pre-Olympic personal best. That performance represented a 3.1% improvement.

The raw speed of Ye's final 50-meter freestyle isn't unprecedented, either. In last year's World Championships in Shanghai, Great Britain's Rebecca Adlington swam the final 50 meters of the 800m freestyle final in 28.91 seconds, .02 second faster than Ye and 19 hundredths faster than Lochte's time from the 400m medley."

----------

Also, she grew four inches during the last two years. Of course she improved her personal best by five seconds during the last two years. She grew up.

http://newsfeedresearcher.com/data/articles_s31_2/olympic-chinese-swimming.html

"13 minutes ago &#8211; [5] Teenage Chinese swimmer Ye Shiwen is not a drug cheat, the British .... at 14, she was just over 5' 2" -- *she's grown four inches since.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Medal standings as of 7/31/2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

China going strong, well done to Ye Shiwen for showing the critics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Speeder 2

terranMarine said:


> Truly an impressive performance by Ye. Despite the accusation by that American coach and how the British press having strong doubts about her, she came out clean and proved again she is a champion. She send a clear message to those faggots that she won't be discouraged by these allegations.



You are too naive. on this...


It appears that BBC has launched \ renewed attack on YE today( I warched the whole darn show): It has whole evening questioning YEs performance on at least 4 major programmes: Evening news, News re-cap, 10 oçlock news, Newsnight, Daily Recap, etc presented by all the major BBC anchor presenters across board  showing that it is not a casual doubt, it is a deliberate campaign instead  the same kind of campaigns BBC has run many many times previously on other topics.

As far as what I noticed, the story started by BBC Sport Editor David Bond ( an English name, but obviously an ethic South Asian himself , at least it looks so to me). Bond may pick up gossips from American coach or BBC commentary box team and the on spot presenter team ( bigots like Clare Balding  from whom I first noticed this news days ago, and idiots like Lineker, etc), supported by the British former anti-drug boss ( who said when someone has exceptional performance the first I think is errr, I wonder refer to YE) , and further popularised by Daily Telegraph Sports Editor.

So it was some gossip to start with by unimportant internet gossipers (naturally), yet BBCs decision to pick up the gossips and making it the first and biggest controversy in 2012 London Games(in David Bonds words). Unfortunately spineless Dutch and Belgian channel presenters just more or less repeated the BBC's official bottom line that "YE is controvertial".

Obviously to me, BBC has adopted this same old internet trolling thread technique to troll YE thus to troll Chinas performance on the whole, making it a global headline news rebranded and upgraded to controversy from row it used in its website, in spite of and particularly even AFTER that YE has been tested clean. 

*Yes performance tonight of winning another gold would likely FURTHER intensify this controversy, concluded David Bond/ thus BBC. * 

Now its plain clear, unless one is retarded, that BBC is determined to troll YE and hence Chinese image as a whole as FAKE no matter what happens.

Out of the whole, 0 Brit from BBC speaks up for YE. ZERO!

The ONLY 2 guys from BBC guest list who seem standing by YE are Ian Thorpe (Aussie) and Michael Johnson (American, one of the brightest blacks Ive ever seen).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight

I waked up and saw the exciting results&#65292;I just want to say thank you thank you to all our brave heroes and all the people have always been supporting them&#12290;
Go China athletes Go&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijing consensus

BBC should be kicked out of china. Don't let these scumbags report from china. This olympics games should be called the racist games. BBC, sky news, financial times , guardian, daily mail are full of British f**lth. Thank god the British economy is in recession, hopefully it collapses from all that MASSIVE debt. It's a smear campaign against china probably for the Syrian crisis. We have been far too lenient of western journalists trashing china, if we took a ruthless stance against these f**lth, none of them would even mention china. 

We really need to get tough with foreign media, if they trash china, they lose their license to operate in china. The western media has pushed and pushed but we have just stood there taking all their punches like a punching bag, well now it's time to punch back, and punch them right between the eyes. We need to stop being diplomatic and nice to people that hate our country and our race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Speeder 2 said:


> You are too naive. on this...
> 
> 
> It appears that BBC has launched \ renewed attack on YE today( I warched the whole darn show): It has whole evening questioning YEs performance on at least 4 major programmes: Evening news, News re-cap, 10 oçlock news, Newsnight, Daily Recap, etc presented by all the major BBC anchor presenters across board  showing that it is not a casual doubt, it is a deliberate campaign instead  the same kind of campaigns BBC has run many many times previously on other topics.
> 
> As far as what I noticed, the story started by BBC Sport Editor David Bond ( an English name, but obviously an ethic South Asian himself , at least it looks so to me). Bond may pick up gossips from American coach or BBC commentary box team and the on spot presenter team ( bigots like Clare Balding  from whom I first noticed this news days ago, and idiots like Lineker, etc), supported by the British former anti-drug boss ( who said when someone has exceptional performance the first I think is errr, I wonder refer to YE) , and further popularised by Daily Telegraph Sports Editor.
> 
> So it was some gossip to start with by unimportant internet gossipers (naturally), yet BBCs decision to pick up the gossips and making it the first and biggest controversy in 2012 London Games(in David Bonds words). Unfortunately spineless Dutch and Belgian channel presenters just more or less repeated the BBC's official bottom line that "YE is controvertial".
> 
> Obviously to me, BBC has adopted this same old internet trolling thread technique to troll YE thus to troll Chinas performance on the whole, making it a global headline news rebranded and upgraded to controversy from row it used in its website, in spite of and particularly even AFTER that YE has been tested clean.
> 
> *Yes performance tonight of winning another gold would likely FURTHER intensify this controversy, concluded David Bond/ thus BBC. *
> 
> Now its plain clear, unless one is retarded, that BBC is determined to troll YE and hence Chinese image as a whole as FAKE no matter what happens.
> 
> Out of the whole, 0 Brit from BBC speaks up for YE. ZERO!
> 
> The ONLY 2 guys from BBC guest list who seem standing by YE are Ian Thorpe (Aussie) and Michael Johnson (American, one of the brightest blacks Ive ever seen).


 
She remains a champion regardless what the racist media BBC think. Foreign media can write/say whatever they want and it is up to the people to believe it or not. So far she has been proven to be clean by IOC, so i can't care any less the foreign media describing her victory as controversial. They ain't gonna apologize to her so to save face they will continue to convince everyone with the word controversial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

LetsGetRowdy said:


> Medal standings as of 7/31/2012



On top again today, a fine job done by our athletes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gpit

beijingwalker said:


> *&#38472;&#33509;&#29747;CHEN RUOLIN&#27754;&#30355; WANG HAO win the womens 10-meter synchronized platform for China,China's 10th gold.*


 
Good going, the girls!

It is amazing that since womens 10-meter synchronized platform has become Olympic item (2000), China has literally "owned" the gold. It has never been in others' hand. List of Olympic medalists in diving - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

SenLin said:


> Good that Korea is divided. United & in best condition they could often be under the top 3.
> And Japan, missed Gold or even Silver many times already.



if all Chinese provinces can sent their own team to the Olympics,they will win more gold and other medals,cause you can send more athletes to the games hence enhance the possibility of winning.so the simple adding of the medal don't work right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

14th gold, in synchro diving, that is 14 times greater than inferior . . . . you no what . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

*Men's Synchronised 3m Springboard*



























Gold medallists* Qin Kai and Luo Yutong of China* pose on the podium during the medal ceremony for the Men's Synchronised 3m Springboard final on Day 5 of the London 2012 Olympic Games.

NO 1	* LUO Yutong / QIN Kai*

With one dive to go before grapping our *14th Gold*, they did a forward 4.5 somersault with 3.8 difficulty and was awarded a 104.88 points. If you want to learn and train in this diving categroy, this is a text book material!

*YES! our 14th GOLD confirmed! We have collected all FOUR synchronised diving GOLD!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

That is a relief. 

Well done to our divers!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijing consensus

What's happening to our weightlifting and shooting?


----------



## shuttler

beijing consensus said:


> What's happening to our weightlifting and shooting?



Our Beijing results:
Weightlifting G8-S1-B0-Total 9
Shooting	5-2-1-8

we are in huge deficits in these 2 sports unfortunately in comparison to what we achieved in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Sun Yang broke the 1500m record set by the great Australian, in Shanghai. 

Hopefully another Gold for China in London

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

Coming up soon our *15th GOLD and 8th SILVER *in all Chinese women table tennis final of
*
DING NING (world no 1) *
















*Ding Ning* of China serves in the women's Singles Table Tennis quarters

vs

*LI XIAOXIA* (world no 2)


















*LI Xiaoxia* gets Gold! *Ding* is humbled this time!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

*GOLD NO 15*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rafi said:


> Sun Yang broke the 1500m record set by the great Australian, in Shanghai.
> 
> Hopefully another Gold for China in London





Rafi said:


> *GOLD NO 15*



Rafi brother, thank you for your support in this thread, we REALLY appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Rafi brother, thank you for your support in this thread, we REALLY appreciate it.



My pleasure bro, we are proud of our brother countries achievements  A symbol of pride for the whole of Asia, and a sign that imperialism and colonialism are buried forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijing consensus

How many golds do you guys reckon we need to top the gold medal table? 
I think we might need 40 golds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

beijing consensus said:


> How many golds do you guys reckon we need to top the gold medal table?
> I think we might need 40 golds.



Yes, it needs to be above 40 if we are to have a good chance of having the most Gold medals.



Rafi said:


> My pleasure bro, we are proud of our brother countries achievements  A symbol of pride for the whole of Asia, *and a sign that imperialism and colonialism are buried forever.*



Hopefully one day soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AstroTrain said:


> 14th gold, in synchro diving, that is 14 times greater than inferior . . . . you no what . . . .



Cannot divide by zero.


----------



## theniubt

Question.. 

Does anyone know why China is not included in the current Men's gymnastic All-Around Final for medals??

Is it because China has already gotten a gold on this area a day or two ago??


----------



## SenLin

I hope that after Wang Xiaoli & Yu Yang got disqualified in Badminton, Tian Qing & Zhao Yunlei can correct this for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

beijing consensus said:


> How many golds do you guys reckon we need to top the gold medal table?
> I think we might need 40 golds.



i think 35 golds will be enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*LI Xiaoxia of China* stands on the podium for her national anthem after winning the Gold medal,* Ding Ning of China* (L) the Silver and *Feng Tianwei* of Singapore (R) the Bronze following the Women's Singles Table Tennis Gold Medal match on Day 5 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at ExCeL on August 1, 2012 in London, England. (Photo by Feng Li/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahfatzia

I congratulate my Country's first medal! But my favorite girl, Miss Ding, lost. Now I'm rooting for my favorite guy Wang Hao &#29579;&#30355;.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shuttler

*Our 16th Gold and 8th Silver* *in Men's 77 Kg weightlighting*






Gold medalist *Lu Xiaojun (C) of China*, silver medalist *Lv Haojie (L) of China* and bronze medalist Ivan Cambar Rodriguez (R) of Cuba celebrates on the podium during the medal ceremony after the men's 77kg Weightlifting on Day 5.







*LU Xiaojun* sets a *Snatch World record at 175 Kg*; *Clean and Jerk 204 kg another WR* *for a total lift of* *379 Kg*
*  A NEW OLYMPIC AND WORLD RECORD







Lv Haojie* takes Silver

and CAMBAR RODRIGUEZ Ivan of Cuba takes the Bronze

*Congratulations!
*

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*17th GOLD, China! ** Women butterfly 200m
*






*Jiao Liuyang crushes the old OR!*

*Liu Zige* is going to be better in other races!

*Congratulations!*

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fanling Monk

ChinaToday said:


> i think 35 golds will be enough




It seems 35 golds is enough for us to win the bragging right because the US miss a few opportunities too. Consider the international attentions in this Olympic it's going to be very important for us if we can win the most gold. We'll flash all the gold medals in their jealous faces. However it wont be easy for us to reach that goal, let's keep our fingers cross.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ChinaToday said:


> i think 35 golds will be enough



At least 40 to make sure we are the number one in the gold medals count.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> At least 40 to make sure we are the number one in the gold medals count.



very difficult to get 40 in this olympics for any one , some where around 35- 37 is a more realistic target

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

ChinaToday said:


> very difficult to get 40 in this olympics for any one , some where around 35- 37 is a more realistic target



How many total gold, silver and bronze medals are there in this Olympics?


----------



## shuttler

*Take a rest CD!*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

shuttler said:


> *Take a rest CD!*!


Told him not to use few words.....well he will be back with more research....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

KRAIT said:


> Told him not to use few words.....well he will be back with more research....



there is nothing in here for you to troll for!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asianamerican

beijing consensus said:


> BBC should be kicked out of china. Don't let these scumbags report from china. This olympics games should be called the racist games. BBC, sky news, financial times , guardian, daily mail are full of British f**lth. Thank god the British economy is in recession, hopefully it collapses from all that MASSIVE debt. It's a smear campaign against china probably for the Syrian crisis. We have been far too lenient of western journalists trashing china, if we took a ruthless stance against these f**lth, none of them would even mention china.
> 
> We really need to get tough with foreign media, if they trash china, they lose their license to operate in china. The western media has pushed and pushed but we have just stood there taking all their punches like a punching bag, well now it's time to punch back, and punch them right between the eyes. We need to stop being diplomatic and nice to people that hate our country and our race.


 
From now on and through the world, the British will be refered as Britshit. Britshit is befitting of their shitty mentality. Pass the word on to everyone in China. Protest in front of the Chinese gov building demanding they ban BBC. That way if they do ban the BBC, and all the Britshit media network, they would be doing so at the citizen request. That is democracy in action. 

BRITSHIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

shuttler said:


> there is nothing in here for you to troll for!


He doesn't mind....he can tell you. I would have PM him but I can't. So no trolling buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fanling Monk

LetsGetRowdy said:


> How many total gold, silver and bronze medals are there in this Olympics?




There were 302 gold medals in 2008 Olympic from Answer.com and waiting for an answer for 2012.

If this year's gold medals have similar numbers, 35 might not be enough to win since the US will have a bunch coming from track & field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

The table so far:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

Obambam said:


> The table so far:



US will not totally dominate track and field, the Jamaicans and others will make it hard for them. China still has many chances of winning gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

shuttler said:


> *Take a rest CD!*!



LOL, I got banned for 1 hour.



Rafi said:


> US will not totally dominate track and field, the Jamaicans and others will make it hard for them. China still has many chances of winning gold.



Yeah, Jamaicans like Usain Bolt! That guy is legendary, he will put a full-stop to many American Gold medals in Track and Field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

Obambam said:


> The table so far:



29 for the USA 30 China.


----------



## Rafi

And 17 Gold Medals - Go China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qinglong-china

Rafi said:


> And 17 Gold Medals - Go China






world order said:


> If we are to reach 40 golds to make sure we top the gold medal table (assuming 40 will be enough to top the table) we better get another 23 more golds, where the hell are we gonna get another 23 gold from?
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> Gymnastics
> Weightlifting
> Shooting
> Diving
> Table Tennis
> Badminton
> Swimming
> 
> Where else do we have gold medal hopes?


Track and field (Liu Xiang, Wang zhen, Li yanfeng, LiuHong)
Maybe some surprise as Lei sheng.


----------



## shuttler

*Great News in Table Tennis Men's single and Badminton, Mixed Double - All Chinese Finals in these two events!

2 more gold and 2 more silver in our bags*

*Congratulations!*


*Go China! *






Rafi said:


> And 17 Gold Medals - Go China



Congratulations on your beating Argentina 2-0!

Now continue your best kicking the arses of GB!

Go Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*All Chinese Men's singles final - crowning of the King in Olympic Table Tennis later tonight!
*
*Wang Hao * (Seed #2)






vs

*Zhang Jike* (Seed #1)







In the clash for the Bronze, our Taiwan brother *CHUANG Chih-Yuan* (seed #5)



will be up against 

Dimitrij OVTCHAROV of Germany.





*Go Chinese Taipei! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*In Badminton Mixed doubles*

*Zhang Nan / Zhao Yunlei * beat Fishcher / Patersen (Den) 2-1 in one of the heart throbbing thrillers in the Olympics!













*The romantic couple* will be up 

in the mixed doubles final aganist

*Xu Chen/ Ma Jin * who beat Ajmad / NATSIR (Indonesia) 2-1 in another thrilling come-back semi-final!











*Congratulations to all the great Chinese and Chinese Taipei Players!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Good Bye and Thank you for your hard work. Yu Yang and Wang Xiaoli ! Come back stronger for China next time!
*








Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, I got banned for 1 hour.



how can it be so harsh to our Elite member! Welcome back CD!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fanling Monk

Unfortunately Miss Yu Yang quits the game she love so much due to the controversies as she posted a message in her Weibo account. It's a sad day for Miss Yu and badminton due to the flaw-ness of its system. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...as-yu-yang-quits-badminton-after-scandal.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

they are the best,no one can beat them in their badminton territory.goodbye and good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

yea, we have locked two gold before final, Wang Hao and Zhang Jike, the winner will be the fifth Grand Slam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*18th Gold
*

*Zhang 4-1 Wang
*

Bronze goes to the German!


Men's Single *Zhang Jike
*







*10th Silver*

*Wang Hao*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> She remains a champion regardless what the racist media BBC think. Foreign media can write/say whatever they want and it is up to the people to believe it or not. So far she has been proven to be clean by IOC, so i can't care any less the foreign media describing her victory as controversial. They ain't gonna apologize to her so to save face they will continue to convince everyone with the word controversial.


Even the Chinese themselves admitted that Ye has been well defended by the Western public...

Forget Twitter, in China it's the Weibo Olympics - CNN.com


> However many cooler heads also reminded their fellow countrymen to look at the overall international reception to Ye's achievements.
> 
> *"I'm actually surprised to see that 99% of Americans seem to be defending Ye's innocence in their comments on CNN's story on her," posted a user named Muyao.*
> 
> "We can't simply say Western media did this or that -- they don't speak with one voice," wrote a user named Hongwenkaiqiang.


So stop assuming that every criticism is race based.


----------



## Speeder 2

shuttler said:


> *Good Bye and Thank you for your hard work. Yu Yang and Wang Xiaoli ! Come back stronger for China next time!
> *
> 
> 
> how can it be so harsh to our Elite member! Welcome back CD!



Any surprise?! NO!



The corrupt bureaucrats of World Baminton Association:2 Ms Yu Yang and Ms Wang Xiaoli (No1 World Ranking ) : 0 !



BBC: 2 . China: -2! 



*Can one since now on subjectively punish any sportsman and woman who hasn't broken any rules of a game only because one is too lazy to fix the obvious low IQ loophole in the rules of a game? YES! Silly me, it&#8217;s the same logic the US has been using in accusing China as a &#8220;currency manipulator&#8221;.  *

*This news, after "YE's Doping 'scandal '- biggest controversy of London 2012 Games" ( many media already have called such AFTER YE&#8217;s drug test ) , becomes the "second biggest scandal of 2012 London Games", according to BBC, "coincidentally" fitting right into BBC-led all-out and deliberate* media campaign of "Fake China, Drugged Chinese athletes". I like it when plan comes together: tup: *



** I call it /deliberate/ for a reason. This is because that US headcoach (John sth) is not even a member of official US Olympics team thus his voice is no different from that of yours or mine - not official! Yet it was the BBC who took this unimportant rumour of an individual and made it into a global media headline as sort of &#8220;fact&#8221;. It&#8217;s so obvious particularly when BBC (a totally different and far more powerful entity from IOC, or FINA, or British Olympics officials) intensified the attack AFTER that Ye cleared the drug test. That's why it's not coincidence, but a part of editorial line of a big media campaign established in pre-games, IMO. In the shadow of all these "China this China that controversies" defaming campaign is the last-man-standing struggle for global supremacy, in Olympics sports and elsewhere, between China and the US. This episode shows us again that BBC(UK) is a part of the game .*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> Even the Chinese themselves admitted that Ye has been well defended by the Western public...
> 
> Forget Twitter, in China it's the Weibo Olympics - CNN.com
> 
> So stop assuming that every criticism is race based.



1 or 2 person defending the Western public doesn't mean all Chinese would admit Ye was defended by the Western public. The figure 99% Americans is based on what kind of survey and how many Americans were asked for their opinion? READ: not all whites are Americans and we never assumed ALL Americans were accusing Ye of doping. The story was made into a huge fuss was created by that American coach and many EU media (especially the British) simply made a mouse into an elephant size news. With no proof assuming Ye was taking substances because the BBC presenters have stated many times that it was controversial.
Any evidence you have accusing me of assuming every criticism is race based? The dumb racist adimaru was the one who insulted Ye and the other Chinese athletes of taking dope in PDF yesterday non stop. Then there's some Indian troll claiming China made some undetectable drug even after IOC cleared Ye's name. If anyone you should be criticizing it's them about being sore losers or being a racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Fanling Monk said:


> Unfortunately Miss Yu Yang quits the game she love so much due to the controversies as she posted a message in her Weibo account. It's a sad day for Miss Yu and badminton due to the flaw-ness of its system.














It is a great pity that she leaves the No. 1 women's double in the world. I hope she could change her mind! The organization sucks!
The BWF (Badminton World Federation) should bear the sole responsibily of this ill conceived format!



terranMarine said:


> 1 or 2 person defending the Western public doesn't mean all Chinese would admit Ye was defended by the Western public. The figure 99% Americans is based on what kind of survey and how many Americans were asked for their opinion? READ: not all whites are Americans and we never assumed ALL Americans were accusing Ye of doping. The story was made into a huge fuss was created by that *American coach* and many EU media (especially the British) simply made a mouse into an elephant size news. With no proof assuming Ye was taking substances because the BBC presenters have stated many times that it was controversial.
> Any evidence you have accusing me of assuming every criticism is race based? The dumb racist adimaru was the one who insulted Ye and the other Chinese athletes of taking dope in PDF yesterday non stop. Then there's some Indian troll claiming China made some undetectable drug even after IOC cleared Ye's name. If anyone you should be criticizing it's them about being sore losers or being a racist.



*that American bad mouth coach and the bbc bad mouth Balding should apologize to Ye and the Chinese Swimming Team!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> 1 or 2 person defending the Western public doesn't mean all Chinese would admit Ye was defended by the Western public. The figure 99% Americans is based on what kind of survey and how many Americans were asked for their opinion?


Obviously you did not read that CNN article. That %99 figure came from a Chinese who commented that according to his/her observation of CNN, overwhelmingly the Americans are giving Ye the benefits of the doubt.



terranMarine said:


> READ: not all whites are Americans...


 How convenient for this time. According to well known Chinese behaviors here, America is populated by racist whites. That belief is so ingrained that I was assumed to be white.

No need to address the rest of your post.


----------



## ChinaToday

*Cycling - China set world record, Britain out*

Reuters) - China set a women's team sprint world record twice in two races on Thursday, minutes after hosts Britain had done the same and were then disqualified as the Olympic track cycling got off to a thrilling start.

Guo Shuang and Gong Jinjie clocked 32.422 seconds in the first round to go into the gold medal match with Germany having earlier managed 32.447 in qualifying.

British pair Victoria Pendleton and Jessica Varnish had been roared on by a passionate home crowd to set 32.526 after a shaky start in qualifying but were disqualified for an illegal change in the subsequent first round.

Cycling - China set world record, Britain out | Reuters

Go china go

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bond

Chinese are really kicking **** of all western countries... way to go china..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

ChinaToday said:


> *Cycling - China set world record, Britain out*
> 
> Reuters) - China set a women's team sprint world record twice in two races on Thursday, minutes after hosts Britain had done the same and were then disqualified as the Olympic track cycling got off to a thrilling start.
> 
> Guo Shuang and Gong Jinjie clocked 32.422 seconds in the first round to go into the gold medal match with Germany having earlier managed 32.447 in qualifying.
> 
> British pair Victoria Pendleton and Jessica Varnish had been roared on by a passionate home crowd to set 32.526 after a shaky start in qualifying but were disqualified for an illegal change in the subsequent first round.
> 
> Cycling - China set world record, Britain out | Reuters
> 
> Go china go



*Yeah! Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Gambit I guess you can't find any proof which you assume i was targeting all the whites being racists towards Ye's victory. Everyone who read my posts can see me criticizing that American coach and the BBC press. Whether the rest of the world believe these accusations is up to them because to me she is innocent after IOC have confirmed that she is clean. But i guess you would like to take the opportunity to start accusing me of deliberately using this news as a case of racism. I suggest you shut da fuk up if you have no proof because users such as speeder are even more negative about the British reporters being a racist and that American coach as a sore loser. If you want to pick a fight go somewhere else, this thread is for discussing Olympic results not for you to derail to accusations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

China just lost to Germany in the women's cycling sprints on a technicality.
Silver isnt so bad I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Gabby Douglas just took the Gold in women's all-around. Must be racism against China. No doubt about it.


----------



## terranMarine

shuttler said:


> It is a great pity that she leaves the No. 1 women's double in the world. I hope she could change her mind! The organization sucks!
> The BWF (Badminton World Federation) should bear the sole responsibily of this ill conceived format!
> 
> Yes it's a great lost to the Chinese badminton world, just as you i hope she will change her mind as well.
> 
> *that American bad mouth coach and the bbc bad mouth Balding should apologize to Ye and the Chinese Swimming Team!*



You can forget about the apology because that coach and the BBC press are way too proud to admit their false accusation. They just pretend nothing had happened and probably still think it's controversial. Test results are negative and Ye knows she has the support of her own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itaskol

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> China just lost to Germany in the women's cycling sprints on a technicality.
> Silver isnt so bad I guess.


 
not bad. and china broke the world record. but lost to german with bad luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

ChinaToday said:


> *Cycling - China set world record, Britain out*
> 
> 
> 
> Go china go



Next from BBC you'll see "Chinese cyclists are on drugs, cuz their time was too good".


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> You can forget about the apology because that coach and the BBC press are way too proud to admit their false accusation. They just pretend nothing had happened and probably still think it's controversial. Test results are negative and Ye knows she has the support of her own people.


By that argument, the IOC should apologize as well because a drug test *WAS* performed. The demand for a drug test is a tacit accusation.


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> Gabby Douglas just took the Gold in women's all-around. Must be racism against China. No doubt about it.


 
I thought you were a so called expert in talking about fighter planes, never thought you were a sad faggot that would use cheap shots to derail topics to racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

shuttler said:


> [
> 
> 
> *that American bad mouth coach and the bbc bad mouth Balding should apologize to Ye and the Chinese Swimming Team!*



Especialkly Balding, she was the frist who started, ahead of the US coach even. 

Given that she is no expert on swimming or others whatsoever, I believe then it's BBC's policy to defame Chinese athelts, not just a casual "remark".

Then BBC's sport editor David Bond ( it then forced me to believe that it rmust represent BBC House View ) reignited the attack after YE's been tested clean, minutes before her 200 final in front of public of the arqua centre, by saying I quote "( she) coming from no where... if she wins a 2rd gold, the doping convtroversy would be intensified..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> I thought you were a so called expert in talking about fighter planes, never thought you were a sad faggot that would use cheap shots to derail topics to *racism.*


That is so funny. When the Ye issue first came out, who were the first to call it racism? Sure as the sky is blue -- the Chinese.


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> That is so funny. When the Ye issue first came out, who were the first to call it racism? Sure as the sky is blue -- the Chinese.


 
Yes some Chinese members here immediately claim it's racism but why weren't you making any comments few days back right away when they were discussing about the accusation? Why reply on my sentence suggesting i was the one assuming it's racism? To me that's finding a cheap excuse to justify your comment. You quote a sentence of mine which i only mention the coach and the BBC press surely that's a cheap shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Speeder 2 said:


> Especialkly Balding, she was the frist who started, ahead of the US coach even.
> 
> Given that she is no expert on swimming or others whatsoever, I believe then it's BBC's policy to defame Chinese athelts, not just a casual "remark".
> 
> Then BBC's sport ediator David Bond reignited the attack after YE's been tested clean, minutes before her 200 final in front of public of the arqua centre, by saying I quote "( she) coming from no where... if she wins a 2rd gold, the doping convtroversy would be intensified..."


 
Exactly, look who is being a racist with a comment like that coming from a BBC sport editor. With these kind of people talking in front of television a$$holes like gambit would be blaming us for accusing that coach and the BBC press being a racist SHEESH what a sad world we are living in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

It seems Chinese use the same guy for all events and he wins all the medals.
Just kidding


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> By that argument, the IOC should apologize as well because a drug test *WAS* performed. The demand for a drug test is a tacit accusation.



drug test is a standard procedure regardless of nationalities. all drug tests are required to be conducted at least on all top 3 athletes in an event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

It's not racism. 

it's classic sour grapes caused by inferior complex. and they would use any excuses, any, e.g. "your shoelaces are other-worldly too long"...

the sour grapes have been cultivated and encouraged by both UK(using state media BBC) and US (John Leonard or any joe) to defame china/chinese athlets using any possible chances in teh games for their self-interests. 

Thus in its nutshell it's policy issue, people.

gambit kid, do your homework well before pumping your juices allover the places will yer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> drug test is a standard procedure regardless of nationalities. all drug tests are required to be conducted at least on all top 3 athletes in an event.


It is very much an accusation. It is guilt before trial and the defendant must prove his/her innocence.


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> Gabby Douglas just took the Gold in women's all-around. Must be racism against China. No doubt about it.



that is a stupid vile comment! Douglas coach is Chinese. Where is an issue of racism there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Speeder 2 said:


> gambit kid, do your homework well before pumping your juices allover the places will yer?


As far as pumping each other goes, all of you Chinese boys would get the team gold for this...


----------



## terranMarine

shuttler said:


> drug test is a standard procedure regardless of nationalities. all drug tests are required to be conducted at least on all top 3 athletes in an event.


 
All Olympic athletes must be tested even when accusation unexpectedly arise and need to be tested again. IOC doesn't need to apologize to Ye because they are the ones who can proof her innocence. Such a simple logic and still the so called fighter plane expert can't understand who should be apologizing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> that is a stupid vile comment! Douglas coach is Chinese. Where is an issue of racism there?


And Gabby is black...You missed the point.


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> It is very much an accusation. It is guilt before trial and the defendant must prove his/her innocence.



I suppose Ye is you what your meant the defendant. Ye doesnt need to defend at all because she is twice a champ and at least twice she is subject to drug test. but knowing it is a standard procedures for a mandatory drug test on the champions, why these bunch of so called professionals from america and the us media, and that balding of bbc and the british media just shut the fvck up and wait for the test results before spewing venoms of racism on our girl!



gambit said:


> And Gabby is black...You missed the point.



of course I know she is black and I saw her performing in excellent fashion in individual all-round competition in gymnastics!



terranMarine said:


> All Olympic athletes must be tested even when accusation unexpectedly arise and need to be tested again. IOC doesn't need to apologize to Ye because they are the ones who can proof her innocence. Such a simple logic and still the so called fighter plane expert can't understand who should be apologizing.



the only way of having these bunch of suckers to pay the price is to have them apologize in public and not to let them get away easily! The effect of having them apologize also register a point that 1. they admit their mistakes 2. that put a dent on their own career 3. shut the fvck up next time around and use their heads before commenting anything stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

shuttler said:


> *All Chinese Men's singles final - crowning of the King in Olympic Table Tennis later tonight!
> *
> *Wang Hao * (Seed #2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> *Zhang Jike* (Seed #1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the clash for the Bronze, our Taiwan brother *CHUANG Chih-Yuan* (seed #5)
> 
> 
> 
> will be up against
> 
> Dimitrij OVTCHAROV of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go Chinese Taipei! *





shuttler said:


> *In Badminton Mixed doubles*
> 
> *Zhang Nan / Zhao Yunlei * beat Fishcher / Patersen (Den) 2-1 in one of the heart throbbing thrillers in the Olympics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The romantic couple* will be up
> 
> in the mixed doubles final aganist
> 
> *Xu Chen/ Ma Jin * who beat Ajmad / NATSIR (Indonesia) 2-1 in another thrilling come-back semi-final!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations to all the great Chinese and Chinese Taipei Players!*




Ho,ho,ho...

China has too many talents in badminton and table tennis. Disqualifying a few handfuls doesnt matter!

Remember some Chinese American table tennis kids couched by Chinese champions may also be in London. Wondering how they are fairing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

shuttler said:


> the only way of having these bunch of suckers to pay the price is to have them apologize in public and not to let them get away easily! The effect of having them apologize also register a point that 1. they admit their mistake 2. that put a dent on their own career 3. shut the fvck up next time around and use theirs head before commenting anything stupid


 
They owe that Ye that's for sure. First of all Ye had been tested many times before the Olympics started. Then when she broke a record suspicion came from that coach. FINE... have the IOC redo the test but don't blow this news up and turn it into world headlines. Then IOC has spoken... Ye is innocent, what does the sport editor do? reignite the story and warning us again about the controversial performances. 
Now what does smarta$$ gambit do? He claims me for being making every suspicion a racist case..... People read my posts and clear my name. This guy and that American coach love to accuse people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

shuttler said:


> the only way of having these bunch of suckers to pay the price is to have them apologize in public and not to let them get away easily! The effect of having them apologize also register a point that 1. they admit their mistake 2. that put a dent on their own career 3. shut the fvck up next time around and use theirs head before commenting anything stupid


 
They owe that to Ye that's for sure. First of all Ye had been tested many times before the Olympics started. Then when she broke a record suspicion came from that coach. FINE... have the IOC redo the test but don't blow this news up and turn it into world headlines. Then IOC has spoken... Ye is innocent, what does the sport editor do? reignite the story and warning us again about the controversial performances. 
Now what does smarta$$ gambit do? He claims me for being making every suspicion a racist case..... People read my posts and clear my name. This guy and that American coach love to accuse people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

gpit said:


> Ho,ho,ho...
> 
> *China has too many talents in badminton and table tennis. Disqualifying a few handfuls doesn&#8217;t matter!*
> 
> Remember some Chinese American table tennis kids couched by Chinese champions may also be in London. Wondering how they are fairing...



the disqualification is rather stupid I think. 

Usain Bolts. Michael Phelps, Lochte. Federer and all the top athletes and teams tend to reserve and conserve smartly their best energy for the final contests, ALL of them. In the strictest sense they are unsportsman as well because they are not performing at the best of their efforts! Like in football when you are leading the other team by 12-0 in the first half, will you still keep on scoring until 2 dozens? Is that unsportsman like?

Sergey Bubka is the widely disputed multiple champions in pole vaulting who conserved and calibrated his winning margins to get more golds and more world records and a lot more prize money!



> The fact that most of the time the record he improved was his own demonstrates his absolute dominance in the event. *Exactly how high he could have jumped at his best is unknown: because of the large prizes on offer from event promoters for breaking world records, the majority of his world record attempts were made at 1 cm higher than the existing record, and once achieved, he would not attempt another record jump until the next opportunity to collect a prize, even after a substantial clearance showing he could have achieved a higher height*.



wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China's Zhang Jike crowned Olympic champion *

English.news.cn 2012-08-02 23:48:47 









*Zhang Jike* of China holds Chinese national flag after winning in men's table tennis singles final match against *Wang Hao* of China, at London 2012 Olympic Games in London, Britain, on August 2, 2012. *Zhang Jike* of China won gold medal. (Xinhua/Li Gang) 

LONDON, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- Number one seed Zhang Jike defeated teammate Wang Hao in an all-Chinese final on Thursday, winning the Olympic men's table tennis singles gold medal.

*With the gold medal, Zhang, 24, became the first male player in history who won the World Championship and the Olympic Games back to back.*

Zhang won the match 18-16, 11-5, 11-6, 10-12 and 13-11.

*Number two seed Wang, 27, was World Champion in men's singles in 2009. He won silver medal at the Athens 2004 and the Beijing 2008.*

*It was also the 22nd Olympic gold medal that China won in table tennis since the sport was introduced at the 1988 Seoul Games.*

Germany's Dimitrij Ovtcharov beat *Chuang Chih-Yuan from Chinese Taipei *12-10, 9-11, 8-11, 13-11, 11-5 and 14-12, winning Germany's second Olympic medal in men's singles in history.

xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SenLin

The US is coming closer & closer near China.


----------



## shuttler

gpit said:


> Ho,ho,ho...
> 
> China has too many talents in badminton and table tennis. Disqualifying a few handfuls doesn&#8217;t matter!
> 
> Remember some Chinese American table tennis kids couched by Chinese champions may also be in London. Wondering how they are fairing...



we have a huge surplus of talents in diving t/t and badminton. that is why the international federations of these sports are trying to restrict our sweeping collection of all the medals in major events like the Olympics by changing rules etc

I dont know how the Chinese coaches are faring with Foreign born Chinese kids. But I saw on tv there are our diving coaches in the ozies women diving team and may be some others, a Chinese coach in the us women gymnastics, and a lot more Chinese export t/t and badminton players representing their adopted countries like Singapore, Holland, France ...They all come from our atheletic system!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

Fanling Monk said:


> There were 302 gold medals in 2008 Olympic from Answer.com and waiting for an answer for 2012.
> 
> If this year's gold medals have similar numbers, 35 might not be enough to win since the US will have a bunch coming from track & field.


 

*In LONDON 2012, there are also 302 events*. 2016 will see a change in events.

So far 88 golds have been awarded.

I believe after 8/4 to the end of the game US and Russia will move very fast in Gold counts, as track & fields will kick in.

Japan is disappointing so far in terms of Gold. Looks like a financially busted country will indeed gets hurt in sports.

SK behaves as usual... I believe it will be run-up in this Olympic in Asia. I miss that self-assumed"Korean". She evaporates to nowhere, as perhaps India is not worthy hailing in Olympics for her. LOL! 

Russia is also disappointing so far. 

NK performs amazingly exceptional. Though believed to have starvation there, looks like starvation in the democracy giant in the south is far unrelenting than NK's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Tang Yi gets a Bronze in women 100m freestyle! our 5th 
*






*Congratulations!*

*Go China!*


----------



## theniubt

The US has caught up with the golds, and have more in total of medals.

The US is sweeping golds everyday through swimming, which is pretty crazy. And starting from tomorrow's Track and Field events, the US will be all over on those golds.

It's sad to hear that they've cut so many medals for the sports that China is good at


----------



## ChinaToday

very bad night for team china


----------



## gpit

shuttler said:


> we have a huge surplus of talents in diving t/t and badminton. that is why the international federations of these sports are trying to restrict our sweeping collection of all the medals in major events like the Olympics. This time, the t/t only have men's singles and team, women's singles and team. 4 golds maximum. Before, they had singles men and women, doubles men and women, mixed doubles men and women. so we are cut by 2 golds and 2 silvers at least.
> 
> I dont know how the Chinese coaches are faring with Foreign born Chinese kids. But I saw on tv there are our diving coaches in the ozies women diving team and may be some others, a Chinese coach in the us women gymnastics, and a lot more Chinese export t/t and badminton players representing their adopted countries like Singapore, Holland, France ...They all come from our atheletic system!


 

There are many Chinese sports talents outside of China from mainland.

I remember reading an article particularly about those coaches. For table tennis, there is no such environment in North America compared with that in China. To raise a good table tennis player, many same or better players are needed to fight with him/her, each of those better or same good one is to mimic the style and technique of your perceived opponents, with coaches studying and researching each of these opponents and figuring out techniques and strategies ... very much like planning a battle or a war.

N. America simply doesn&#8217;t have that environment. So it doesn&#8217;t matter how good those coaches are, the results are not ideal. In fact, table tennis is a sport being ridiculed by most Americans as basement sports. 

BTW, I just checked. Ariel Hsing's, much loved by Bill Gates and Warren Buffet, was out the 2nd day in the game, beaten by Li Xiaoxia who sits 112 places ahead of her in the world rankings. http://www.london2012.com/news/articles/day-review-hsing-exits-chinese-enter.html

PS. WOW! I hit 4000 posts. LOL!


----------



## shuttler

gpit said:


> There are many Chinese sports talents outside of China from mainland.
> 
> I remember reading an article particularly about those coaches. For table tennis, there is no such environment in North America compared with that in China. To raise a good table tennis player, many same or better players are needed to fight with him/her, each of those better or same good one is to mimic the style and technique of your perceived opponents, with coaches studying and researching each of these opponents and figuring out techniques and strategies ... very much like planning a battle or a war.
> 
> N. America simply doesn&#8217;t have that environment. So it doesn&#8217;t matter how good those coaches are, the results are not ideal. In fact, table tennis is a sport being ridiculed by most Americans as basement sports.
> 
> BTW, I just checked. Ariel Hsing's, much loved by Bill Gates and Warren Buffet, was out the 2nd day in the game, beaten by Li Xiaoxia who sits 112 places ahead of her in the world rankings. http://www.london2012.com/news/articles/day-review-hsing-exits-chinese-enter.html
> 
> PS. WOW! I hit 4000 posts. LOL!



North America doent have a t/t nor badminton sports culture. Money is not there. Europe is better at those. Denmark is strong in badminton. Germany in t/t. In Europe, they have professional t/t leagues which is well developed!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Champions_League_(table_tennis)
http://www.ettu.org/

Congratulations on your attaining the 4000 posting mark!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

gpit said:


> *In LONDON 2012, there are also 302 events*. 2016 will see a change in events.
> 
> So far 88 golds have been awarded.
> 
> I believe after 8/4 to the end of the game US and Russia will move very fast in Gold counts, as track & fields will kick in.
> 
> Japan is disappointing so far in terms of Gold. Looks like a financially busted country will indeed gets hurt in sports.
> 
> SK behaves as usual... I believe it will be run-up in this Olympic in Asia. I miss that self-assumed"Korean". She evaporates to nowhere, as perhaps India is not worthy hailing in Olympics for her. LOL!
> 
> Russia is also disappointing so far.
> 
> NK performs amazingly exceptional. Though believed to have starvation there, looks like starvation in the democracy giant in the south is far unrelenting than NK's.



Surprised Russia has so few medals at this time, of course there is still plenty of time to catch up.

Looks like China and the US are pretty much stealing the show though.


----------



## Rafi

Come on guy's China can still win many medals - keep the faith, I still believe China will have more gold medals than the Yanks by the end of the games.


----------



## isro2222

US is champion in track and field.... if you remember i did told that this olympic china wont be at top.... by the way what spot england at? i heard they loosing many medals? They even declared their pm as bad luck because in any event he comes the brits lose the medal....


----------



## isro2222

When track and field starts and US is uncatchable.... They will leave everyone behind in medals tally.... China still will get golds but not as much as US.... i hope india gets few because our 4 boxers already won their matchs.... 1 yet to start.... 4 wrestlers will start from 5th august.... Shooting we have gagan narang, one in single trap and vijay kumar in 25M.... Saina too might get medal but i doubt it will be gold.... Leander and mirza too might get a medal.... disc throwing too we might get a medal and also in 3000M run we are good (not best though).... My total hope is on our wrestlers. Specialy sushil kumar. So india might get around 5 to 7 medals. 
Olympic Medal Tally 2012: Key Events for US to Hold the Lead | Bleacher Report


----------



## Obambam

I'm actually looking forward to track and field. Olympic is full of surprises and we mustn't write off other nations. Can't wait to see Bolt again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

isro2222 said:


> When track and field starts and US is uncatchable.... They will leave everyone behind in medals tally.... China still will get golds but not as much as US.... i hope india gets few because our 4 boxers already won their matchs.... 1 yet to start.... 4 wrestlers will start from 5th august.... Shooting we have gagan narang, one in single trap and vijay kumar in 25M.... Saina too might get medal but i doubt it will be gold.... Leander and mirza too might get a medal.... disc throwing too we might get a medal and also in 3000M run we are good (not best though).... My total hope is on our wrestlers. Specialy sushil kumar. So india might get around 5 to 7 medals.
> Olympic Medal Tally 2012: Key Events for US to Hold the Lead | Bleacher Report



track and field usa is not strong as they used to be and in this olympics the most they can hope for is 4 golds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

isro2222 said:


> US is champion in track and field.... if you remember i did told that this olympic china wont be at top.... by the way what spot england at? i heard they loosing many medals? They even declared their pm as bad luck because in any event he comes the brits lose the medal....



An Indian portending that China will lose to the U.S?
The race is still on and unlike one particular Asian country lagging and whimpering all the way through the games, China will put up one hell of a fight all the way to the end.
The U.S is about to loose their blacks on the games but their 'entitled' medals will be chipped and gnawed away by the likes of Jamaica.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> An Indian portending that China will lose to the U.S?
> The race is still on and unlike one particular Asian country lagging and whimpering all the way through the games, China will put up one hell of a fight all the way to the end.
> The U.S is about to loose their blacks on the games but their 'entitled' medals will be chipped and gnawed away by the likes of Jamaica.



No matter China or USA will be the winner, it will not be India 4ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

China secured women's single and mixed double gold and silver medals in badminton,2 golds and 2 silvers,the finals will be fought bw Chinese players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Chinese badminton player Wang Yihan has just easily defeated India's top prospect for a gold medal - Saina Nehwal. 
Sorry Indian comrades, we know you really needed this gold but we take it anyway. 
Score 21-13, 21-13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Lin Dan vs Lee Hi playing now, my prediction is that Lin Dan will defeat him and face Lee CW at the final and grab gold
Chen L will face Lee Hi for the bronze, so China will aim for the gold and the bronze in this single men badminton category

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

30 golds is all we need to come second in this olympics , but if we can get 35 then we are in a serious position to retain our number 1 position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Match of the year in Badminton: *

Super Dan vs LEE CW in the epic match of Men's Singles







*Super Dan - the Greatest Shuttler on earth*







*CHEN Long* 

vs LEE of South Korea for the Bronze!

So all Chinese finals in Women's singles and mixed doubles of badminton. *2 Golds and 2 Silvers *in the bag!

*Go China! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> ...spewing venoms of racism on our girl!


My oh my......Got enough of the hyperboles? Show me a single article from reputable news sources that are filled with racially charged words and phrases.



shuttler said:


> of course I know she is black and I saw her performing in excellent fashion in individual all-round competition in gymnastics!


Gabby Douglas and her Chinese coach put the lot of you in intellectual shackles.

Immediately after Ye incident, the Chinese here wasted no time in putting out their version of why Ye was under suspicion: Racism.

A few Pakistanis got into the act sucking up to the Chinese, saying things like how 'Westerners' do not like Asians upsetting their place in the world. The word 'Westerners' meant the white folks.

Never mind the fact that black athletes Ben Johnson (Can) and Marion Jones (US) were busted for doping.

Never mind that the Williams sisters (blacks) continues to dominate tennis.

Never mind that despite his current slump, Tiger Woods (black) is still formidable in golf.

Never mind that Lance Armstrong continues to be dogged by allegations of doping.

Never mind that blacks dominate professional sports basketball and American style football.

The 'Westerners', meaning the white folks, have no problems celebrating non-whites who excels and win.

And yet, despite the history of doping worldwide, a history that China have participated in...

Chinese doctor reveals state-sponsored doping - Yahoo! Sports


> Chinese Olympians were subjected to a *state-sponsored doping regime* in the 1980s and 1990s, a retired chief medical supervisor revealed to Australian media on Friday.
> 
> Xue Yinxian, the former chief doctor for the Chinese gymnastics team in the 1980s, said steroids and human growth hormones were officially treated as part of "scientific training" as the country emerged as a sporting power.
> 
> "It was rampant in the 1980s," she told the Sydney Morning Herald. "One had to accept it."
> 
> Xue said athletes often did not know what they were being injected with and medical staff who refused to participate were marginalised.


...A legitimate suspicion that have been levied against top professional and amateur athletes worldwide, that was tossed in Ye's direction is immediately categorized as race based by the Chinese and the Pakistani suck-ups here.


----------



## meena24

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Chinese badminton player Wang Yihan has just easily defeated India's top prospect for a gold medal - Saina Nehwal.
> Sorry Indian comrades, we know you really needed this gold but we take it anyway.
> Score 21-13, 21-13.



Congrats to Wang Yihan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*A Bronze in 25m Rapid Fire Pistol - our 6th* was awarded to *Ding Feng*!

Team member *Zhang Jian* was 5th best!

*Also earlier our Women's Team Sprint event in Track Cycling, Guo Shuang and Gong Jinjie who broke the world and Olympic record at 32.422 in the first round beat Germany in the final. But on reviewing the match tapes, our team was penalised and finally awarded a silver - our 11th. We are launching an appeal against the ruling. Let's see how it goes!*













In the same event, team GB was disqualified altogether and no medals was awarded! The Ozie team got the Bronze!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

shuttler said:


> *Match of the year in Badminton: *
> 
> Super Dan vs LEE CW in the epic match of Men's Singles
> 
> 
> *CHEN Long* vs LEE of South Korea for the Bronze!
> 
> So all Chinese finals in Women's singles and mixed doubles of badminton. *2 Golds and 2 Silvers *in the bag!
> 
> *Go China! *


 
Lin Dan is the superman in world badminton arena. LOL! I remember I saw his match years ago. He was so inhumanly fast! Incredible. Reflection, speed and endurance! Just amazing.

I event suspect he can read the muscle movement of his opponents! Otherwise how could he possibly predict the opponent's next movement so much in advance?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> My oh my......Got enough of the hyperboles? Show me a single article from reputable news sources that are filled with racially charged words and phrases.
> 
> 
> Gabby Douglas and her Chinese coach put the lot of you in intellectual shackles.
> 
> Immediately after Ye incident, the Chinese here wasted no time in putting out their version of why Ye was under suspicion: Racism.
> 
> A few Pakistanis got into the act sucking up to the Chinese, saying things like how 'Westerners' do not like Asians upsetting their place in the world. The word 'Westerners' meant the white folks.
> 
> Never mind the fact that black athletes Ben Johnson (Can) and Marion Jones (US) were busted for doping.
> 
> Never mind that the Williams sisters (blacks) continues to dominate tennis.
> 
> Never mind that despite his current slump, Tiger Woods (black) is still formidable in golf.
> 
> Never mind that Lance Armstrong continues to be dogged by allegations of doping.
> 
> Never mind that blacks dominate professional sports basketball and American style football.
> 
> The 'Westerners', meaning the white folks, have no problems celebrating non-whites who excels and win.
> 
> And yet, despite the history of doping worldwide, a history that China have participated in...
> 
> Chinese doctor reveals state-sponsored doping - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> ...A legitimate suspicion that have been levied against top professional and amateur athletes worldwide, that was tossed in Ye's direction is immediately categorized as race based by the Chinese and the Pakistani suck-ups here.



*This is my last few words to you vietcong troll during these Olympic weeks! You are wasting my time watching the games!

Let the Olympic organization disqualify Ye! If they cant then STFU!*



gpit said:


> Lin Dan is the superman in world badminton arena. LOL! I remember I saw his match years ago. He was so inhumanly fast! Incredible. Reflection, speed and endurance! Just amazing.
> 
> I event suspect he can read the muscle movement of his opponents! Otherwise how could he possibly predict the opponent's next movement so much in advance?



Lee was playing very well today against Chen Long. He dictated the match as much as Lin against the S Korean. The final tomorrow will be explosive inside and outside of the arena!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

HA ha ha 

Dong Dong just won gold with fellow countryman Lu Chunlong bronze in trampoline!
The Japs miss out alltogether on 4th and 5th!



shuttler said:


> *This is my last few words on you vietcong troll! You are wasting my time watching the Olympics!
> 
> Let the Olympic organization disqualify Ye! If they cant then STFU!*
> 
> Dude, go easy on him, hes really old and need someone to talk to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

Obambam said:


> I'm actually looking forward to track and field. Olympic is full of surprises and we mustn't write off other nations. Can't wait to see Bolt again.





ChinaToday said:


> track and field usa is not strong as they used to be and in this olympics the most they can hope for is 4 golds



African countries will definitely challenge USA. But USA has more likelihood to get upper hand in man's events. In woman's events, USA looks much weaker.

Man's overall ranking Current Rankings | All-Athletics.com

Pl. (Pl.) Athlete Birth Nat. Score (Pr.Sc.) Events 
1. (1.) Usain BOLT 86 JAM 1451 (1451) 100m,200m 
2. (2.) Yohan BLAKE 89 JAM 1428 (1432) 100m,200m 
3. (3.) Paul Kipsiele KOECH 81 KEN 1421 (1421) 3000mSC 
4. (3.) David RUDISHA 88 KEN 1417 (1421) 800m 
5. (5.) Ashton EATON 88 USA 1410 (1418) Decathlon [Heptathlon ind.] 
6. (6.) Aries MERRITT 85 USA 1409 (1409) 110mH [60mH ind.] 
7. (8.) Javier CULSON 84 PUR 1401 (1401) 400mH 
7. (8.) Asbel KIPROP 89 KEN 1401 (1401) 1500m [Mile] 
9. (11.) Christian TAYLOR 90 USA 1399 (1399) Triple Jump [Triple Jump ind.] 
10. (7.) Renaud LAVILLENIE 86 FRA 1398 (1402) Pole Vault [Pole Vault ind.] 
11. (8.) Xiang LIU 83 CHN 1397 (1401) 110mH [60mH ind.] 
12. (12.) Walter DIX 86 USA 1394 (1398) 100m,200m 
13. (13.) Jason RICHARDSON 86 USA 1393 (1397) 110mH 
14. (14.) Justin GATLIN 82 USA 1392 (1392) 100m [60m ind.] 
15. (15.) Mo FARAH 83 GBR 1376 (1380) 10,000m,5000m [2 Miles ind.] 
16. (16.) Asafa POWELL 82 JAM 1375 (1375) 100m 
17. (17.) Jesse WILLIAMS 83 USA 1372 (1372) High Jump 
18. (18.) Reese HOFFA 77 USA 1369 (1369) Shot Put [Shot Put ind.] 
18. (18.) David STORL 90 GER 1369 (1369) Shot Put [Shot Put ind.] 
20. (20.) Christophe LEMAITRE 90 FRA 1364 (1365) 100m,200m 
21. (24.) Wilson Kipsang KIPROTICH 82 KEN 1360 (1360) Marathon 
21. (21.) Dylan ARMSTRONG 81 CAN 1360 (1364) Shot Put 
21. (21.) Kirani JAMES 92 GRN 1360 (1364) 400m 
24. (23.) LaShawn MERRITT 86 USA 1359 (1363) 400m 
25. (25.) David GREENE 86 GBR 1357 (1357) 400mH 
25. (25.) Dejen GEBREMESKEL 89 ETH 1357 (1357) 5000m [3000m ind.] 
27. (27.) Will CLAYE 91 USA 1355 (1355) Triple Jump [Triple Jump ind.] 
27. (27.) Nickel ASHMEADE 90 JAM 1355 (1355) 100m,200m 
27. (27.) Churandy MARTINA 84 NED 1355 (1355) 200m 
30. (31.) Hagos GEBRHIWET 94 ETH 1353 (1353) 5000m 
31. (32.) Nixon Kiplimo CHEPSEBA 90 KEN 1351 (1351) 1500m [1500m ind.] 
31. (32.) Isiah Kiplangat KOECH 93 KEN 1351 (1351) 5000m [3000m] 
31. (27.) Robert HARTING 84 GER 1351 (1355) Discus Throw 
34. (34.) Tomasz MAJEWSKI 81 POL 1349 (1350) Shot Put [Shot Put ind.] 
35. (36.) Silas KIPLAGAT 89 KEN 1348 (1348) 1500m [1500m ind.,Mile] 
35. (36.) Ezekiel KEMBOI 82 KEN 1348 (1348) 3000mSC 
37. (39.) Abel Kiprop MUTAI 88 KEN 1344 (1344) 3000mSC 
38. (38.) Dayron ROBLES 86 CUB 1343 (1347) 110mH [60mH ind.] 
39. (40.) Robbie GRABARZ 87 GBR 1342 (1342) High Jump [High Jump ind.] 
40. (41.) Brimin Kiprop KIPRUTO 85 KEN 1341 (1341) 3000mSC 
40. (41.) Moses MOSOP 85 KEN 1341 (1341) Marathon 
40. (41.) Abel KIRUI 82 KEN 1341 (1341) Marathon 
43. (35.) Mitchell WATT 88 AUS 1340 (1349) Long Jump 
44. (44.) Björn OTTO 77 GER 1338 (1338) Pole Vault [Pole Vault ind.] 
44. (44.) Jairus Kipchoge BIRECH 92 KEN 1338 (1338) 3000mSC 
46. (48.) Dimitrios CHONDROKOUKIS 88 GRE 1332 (1332) High Jump [High Jump ind.] 
46. (46.) David OLIVER 82 USA 1332 (1336) 110mH 
48. (49.) Ryan WHITING 86 USA 1331 (1331) Shot Put [Shot Put ind.] 
49. (47.) Krisztián PARS 82 HUN 1330 (1334) Hammer Throw 
50. (50.) Thomas Pkemei LONGOSIWA 88 KEN 1329 (1329) 5000m [3000m,5000m ind.] 
51. (52.) Conselus KIPRUTO 94 KEN 1326 (1326) 3000mSC 
51. (52.) Mohammed AMAN 94 ETH 1326 (1326) 800m [800m ind.] 
53. (50.) Lerone CLARKE 81 JAM 1325 (1329) 100m [60m ind.] 
54. (58.) Kenenisa BEKELE 82 ETH 1323 (1323) 10,000m,5000m 
55. (62.) Vít&#283;zslav VESELÝ 83 CZE 1322 (1322) Javelin Throw 
55. (62.) Eliud KIPCHOGE 84 KEN 1322 (1322) 10,000m,5000m [2 Miles ind.,3000m] 
55. (62.) Tyson GAY 82 USA 1322 (1322) 100m 
58. (55.) Adam KSZCZOT 89 POL 1321 (1324) 800m [600m ind.,800m ind.] 
59. (66.) Phillips IDOWU 78 GBR 1320 (1320) Triple Jump 
60. (67.) Jared TALLENT 84 AUS 1319 (1319) 20km Walk,50km Walk 
60. (58.) Malte MOHR 86 GER 1319 (1323) Pole Vault [Pole Vault ind.] 
60. (54.) Zhen WANG 91 CHN 1319 (1325) 20km Walk 
63. (58.) Abubaker KAKI 89 SUD 1318 (1323) 800m 
63. (69.) Nesta CARTER 85 JAM 1318 (1318) 100m [60m ind.] 
65. (70.) Leonard Kirwa KOSENCHA 94 KEN 1317 (1317) 800m 
65. (70.) Bernard LAGAT 74 USA 1317 (1317) 1500m,5000m [3000m ind.,5000m ind.] 
65. (65.) Luguelín SANTOS 93 DOM 1317 (1321) 400m 
68. (72.) Tariku BEKELE 87 ETH 1316 (1316) 10,000m,5000m [2 Miles ind.] 
68. (55.) Lázaro BORGES 86 CUB 1316 (1324) Pole Vault [Pole Vault ind.] 
70. (67.) Gerd KANTER 79 EST 1315 (1319) Discus Throw 
70. (73.) Wallace SPEARMON 84 USA 1315 (1315) 200m 
70. (73.) Jeff PORTER 85 USA 1315 (1315) 110mH [60mH ind.] 
70. (73.) Moses Ndiema KIPSIRO 86 UGA 1315 (1315) 10,000m,5000m [2 Miles ind.,3000m] 
74. (76.) Roba GARI 82 ETH 1314 (1314) 3000mSC 
75. (55.) Ivan UKHOV 86 RUS 1313 (1324) High Jump [High Jump ind.] 
76. (58.) Christian CANTWELL 80 USA 1312 (1323) Shot Put 
77. (79.) Bethwell BIRGEN 88 KEN 1311 (1311) 1500m [1500m ind.] 
78. (80.) Augustine Kiprono CHOGE 87 KEN 1310 (1310) 1500m,5000m [3000m,3000m ind.] 
78. (80.) Jaysuma SAIDY NDURE 84 NOR 1310 (1310) 100m,200m 
80. (77.) Galen RUPP 86 USA 1309 (1313) 10,000m,5000m [2 Miles ind.] 
80. (82.) Trevor BARRY 83 BAH 1309 (1309) High Jump [High Jump ind.] 
80. (82.) Yenew ALAMIREW 90 ETH 1309 (1309) 5000m [3000m ind.] 
83. (84.) Richard Kipkemboi MATEELONG 83 KEN 1308 (1308) 3000mSC 
83. (84.) Angelo TAYLOR 78 USA 1308 (1308) 400m,400mH 
85. (87.) Michael RODGERS 85 USA 1307 (1307) 100m 
86. (88.) Mekonnen GEBREMEDHIN 88 ETH 1306 (1306) 1500m [Mile] 
87. (84.) Kevin BORLÉE 88 BEL 1304 (1308) 400m 
87. (92.) Aleksandr MENKOV 90 RUS 1304 (1304) Long Jump [Long Jump ind.] 
89. (88.) Marcin LEWANDOWSKI 87 POL 1302 (1306) 800m [800m ind.] 
90. (99.) Zoltán K&#336;VÁGÓ 79 HUN 1301 (1301) Discus Throw 
90. (91.) Ehsan HADADI 85 IRI 1301 (1305) Discus Throw 
92. (100.) Sergey SHUBENKOV 90 RUS 1300 (1300) 110mH [60mH ind.] 
92. (100.) Bershawn JACKSON 83 USA 1300 (1300) 400mH 
94. (102.) Tsegaye KEBEDE 87 ETH 1299 (1299) Marathon 
94. (95.) Christopher BROWN 78 BAH 1299 (1302) 400m [400m ind.] 
94. (93.) Nick SYMMONDS 83 USA 1299 (1303) 800m 
94. (102.) Andrew OSAGIE 88 GBR 1299 (1299) 800m 
98. (104.) Abdelaati IGUIDER 87 MAR 1298 (1298) 1500m [1500m ind.] 
98. (95.) Félix SÁNCHEZ 77 DOM 1298 (1302) 400mH 
98. (104.) Caleb Mwangangi NDIKU 92 KEN 1298 (1298) 1500m [Mile] 


Woman's overall ranking:
Pl. (Pl.) Athlete Birth Nat. Score (Pr.Sc.) Events 
1. (1.) Sally PEARSON 86 AUS 1409 (1409) 100mH [60mH ind.] 
2. (1.) Valerie ADAMS 84 NZL 1405 (1409) Shot Put [Shot Put ind.] 
3. (3.) Veronica CAMPBELL-BROWN 82 JAM 1397 (1401) 100m,200m [60m ind.] 
4. (4.) Vivian Jepkemoi CHERUIYOT 83 KEN 1395 (1399) 10,000m,10 km Road,5000m 
5. (5.) Amantle MONTSHO 83 BOT 1388 (1392) 400m 
6. (6.) Carmelita JETER 79 USA 1385 (1389) 100m,200m 
7. (9.) Anna CHICHEROVA 82 RUS 1383 (1383) High Jump [High Jump ind.] 
8. (8.) Allyson FELIX 85 USA 1382 (1386) 100m,200m,400m 
9. (6.) Jessica ENNIS 86 GBR 1379 (1389) Heptathlon [Pentathlon ind.] 
10. (11.) Barbora &#352;POTÁKOVÁ 81 CZE 1369 (1369) Javelin Throw 
11. (12.) Sanya RICHARDS-ROSS 85 USA 1368 (1368) 200m,400m [400m ind.] 
12. (10.) Tatyana CHERNOVA 88 RUS 1367 (1377) Heptathlon 
13. (13.) Milcah CHEMOS 86 KEN 1363 (1367) 3000mSC 
13. (15.) Sandra PERKOVI&#262; 90 CRO 1363 (1363) Discus Throw 
15. (15.) Nadezhda OSTAPCHUK 80 BLR 1359 (1363) Shot Put [Shot Put ind.] 
16. (13.) Nataliya DOBRYNSKA 82 UKR 1357 (1367) Heptathlon [Pentathlon ind.] 
16. (17.) Edna Ngeringwony KIPLAGAT 79 KEN 1357 (1357) Marathon 
18. (18.) Lashinda DEMUS 83 USA 1355 (1355) 400mH 
19. (19.) Kaliese SPENCER 87 JAM 1353 (1353) 400mH 
20. (22.) Melaine WALKER 83 JAM 1351 (1351) 400mH 
20. (19.) Olha SALADUKHA 83 UKR 1351 (1353) Triple Jump 
22. (24.) Genzebe DIBABA 91 ETH 1350 (1350) 1500m [1500m ind.] 
23. (25.) Chaunte LOWE 84 USA 1349 (1349) High Jump [High Jump ind.] 
24. (21.) Shelly-Ann FRASER-PRYCE 86 JAM 1348 (1352) 100m 
25. (26.) Murielle AHOURE 87 CIV 1347 (1347) 100m,200m [60m ind.] 
25. (22.) Brittney REESE 86 USA 1347 (1351) Long Jump [Long Jump ind.] 
27. (29.) Meseret DEFAR 83 ETH 1345 (1345) 5000m [3000m ind.] 
28. (30.) Sofia ASSEFA 87 ETH 1344 (1344) 3000mSC 
29. (27.) Caterine IBARGUEN 84 COL 1342 (1346) Triple Jump 
29. (31.) Olga RYPAKOVA 84 KAZ 1342 (1342) Triple Jump [Triple Jump ind.] 
31. (33.) Novlene WILLIAMS-MILLS 82 JAM 1341 (1341) 400m 
32. (27.) Yuliya ZARIPOVA 86 RUS 1340 (1346) 3000mSC 
32. (34.) Mariem ALAOUI SELSOULI 84 MAR 1340 (1340) 1500m,5000m [1500m ind.,3000m] 
34. (31.) Blessing OKAGBARE 88 NGR 1338 (1342) 100m,Long Jump 
35. (35.) Florence KIPLAGAT 87 KEN 1337 (1337) Marathon 
36. (37.) Sunette VILJOEN 83 RSA 1336 (1336) Javelin Throw 
37. (38.) Betty HEIDLER 83 GER 1335 (1335) Hammer Throw 
38. (39.) Pamela JELIMO 89 KEN 1333 (1333) 800m [800m ind.] 
39. (41.) Mary Jepkosgei KEITANY 82 KEN 1331 (1331) Marathon 
40. (35.) Habiba GHRIBI 84 TUN 1330 (1337) 3000mSC 
40. (42.) Mariya SAVINOVA 85 RUS 1330 (1330) 800m 
42. (39.) Fabiana MURER 81 BRA 1329 (1333) Pole Vault 
42. (43.) Dawn HARPER 84 USA 1329 (1329) 100mH 
44. (45.) Helen OBIRI 89 KEN 1328 (1328) 1500m [3000m ind.] 
45. (46.) Tianna MADISON 85 USA 1326 (1326) 100m [60m ind.] 
46. (47.) Sylvia Jebiwot KIBET 84 KEN 1325 (1325) 5000m [3000m,3000m ind.] 
46. (43.) Nadine MÜLLER 85 GER 1325 (1329) Discus Throw 
46. (47.) Tiffany PORTER 87 GBR 1325 (1325) 100mH [60mH ind.] 
49. (49.) Fantu MAGISO 92 ETH 1324 (1324) 800m [800m ind.] 
50. (51.) Tatyana LYSENKO 83 RUS 1323 (1323) Hammer Throw 
51. (52.) Kellie WELLS 82 USA 1321 (1321) 100mH 
51. (52.) Prisca JEPTOO 84 KEN 1321 (1321) Marathon 
51. (52.) Danielle CARRUTHERS 79 USA 1321 (1321) 100mH 
54. (49.) Francena MCCORORY 88 USA 1318 (1324) 400m 
55. (52.) Linet Chepkwemoi MASAI 89 KEN 1317 (1321) 10,000m,10 km Road,5000m 
56. (60.) Mariya ABAKUMOVA 86 RUS 1314 (1314) Javelin Throw 
57. (58.) Kelly-Ann BAPTISTE 86 TRI 1313 (1317) 100m 
57. (52.) Yarelis BARRIOS 83 CUB 1313 (1321) Discus Throw 
59. (61.) Hiwot AYALEW 90 ETH 1312 (1312) 3000mSC 
60. (62.) Mercy CHERONO 91 KEN 1310 (1310) 5000m [3000m] 
60. (62.) Janeth JEPKOSGEI 83 KEN 1310 (1310) 800m 
62. (64.) Christina OBERGFÖLL 81 GER 1308 (1308) Javelin Throw 
63. (64.) Zuzana HEJNOVÁ 86 CZE 1307 (1308) 400mH 
64. (66.) Gelete BURKA 86 ETH 1306 (1306) 5000m [3000m ind.] 
64. (66.) Abeba AREGAWI 90 ETH 1306 (1306) 1500m,800m 
66. (70.) Ibtissam LAKHOUAD 80 MAR 1303 (1303) 1500m 
67. (72.) Brigitte Ann FOSTER-HYLTON 74 JAM 1302 (1302) 100mH 
68. (57.) Yelena ISINBAYEVA 82 RUS 1301 (1320) Pole Vault [Pole Vault ind.] 
68. (68.) Mercy Wanjiku NJOROGE 86 KEN 1301 (1305) 3000mSC 
68. (73.) Janay DELOACH 85 USA 1301 (1301) Long Jump [Long Jump ind.] 
71. (69.) Kerron STEWART 84 JAM 1300 (1304) 100m,200m 
71. (76.) Bianca KNIGHT 89 USA 1300 (1300) 200m 
73. (70.) Natalya ANTYUKH 81 RUS 1299 (1303) 400m,400mH 
74. (78.) Shara PROCTOR 88 GBR 1297 (1297) Long Jump [Long Jump ind.] 
75. (79.) Anita W&#321;ODARCZYK 85 POL 1296 (1296) Hammer Throw 
76. (81.) Lucy Kabuu WANGUI 84 KEN 1295 (1295) 10 km Road,Half Marathon,Marathon 
76. (77.) Jillian CAMARENA-WILLIAMS 82 USA 1295 (1299) Shot Put [Shot Put ind.] 
78. (82.) Alysia MONTANO 86 USA 1294 (1294) 800m 
78. (82.) Kristi CASTLIN 88 USA 1294 (1294) 100mH [60mH ind.] 
78. (73.) Olga KANISKINA 85 RUS 1294 (1301) 20km Walk [10km Walk] 
81. (59.) Sally KIPYEGO 85 KEN 1293 (1316) 10,000m,5000m [3000m] 
82. (85.) Lidya CHEPKURUI 84 KEN 1292 (1292) 3000mSC 
82. (79.) Hong LIU 87 CHN 1292 (1296) 20km Walk [10km Walk] 
84. (86.) Charonda WILLIAMS 87 USA 1291 (1291) 100m,200m 
84. (73.) Karolina TYMI&#323;SKA 84 POL 1291 (1301) Heptathlon [Pentathlon ind.] 
84. (86.) Yamilé ALDAMA 72 GBR 1291 (1291) Triple Jump [Triple Jump ind.] 
87. (88.) Silke SPIEGELBURG 86 GER 1290 (1290) Pole Vault [Pole Vault ind.] 
87. (82.) Yarisley SILVA 87 CUB 1290 (1294) Pole Vault [Pole Vault ind.] 
87. (88.) Svetlana SHKOLINA 86 RUS 1290 (1290) High Jump 
90. (91.) Christine OHURUOGU 84 GBR 1287 (1287) 400m 
91. (93.) Morgan UCENY 85 USA 1286 (1286) 1500m 
91. (90.) Vanya STAMBOLOVA 83 BUL 1286 (1288) 400mH [400m ind.] 
93. (95.) Denisa ROSOLOVÁ 86 CZE 1284 (1284) 400mH [400m ind.] 
94. (93.) Perri SHAKES-DRAYTON 88 GBR 1282 (1286) 400mH 
94. (96.) Rosemarie WHYTE 86 JAM 1282 (1282) 400m 
94. (91.) Antonina KRIVOSHAPKA 87 RUS 1282 (1287) 400m [300m ind.,400m ind.] 
94. (96.) T&apos;erea BROWN 89 USA 1282 (1282) 400mH 
98. (99.) Ajoke ODUMOSU 87 NGR 1281 (1281) 400mH 
99. (101.) Tirunesh DIBABA 85 ETH 1280 (1280) 10,000m [5000m] 
100. (102.) Molly BECKWITH 87 USA 1279 (1279) 800m 


BTW, first time to heard Zhen WANG in 60 position for man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

we need to win 2 more golds today guys keep our fingers cross

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> HA ha ha
> 
> Dong Dong just won gold with fellow countryman Lu Chunlong bronze in trampoline!
> The Japs miss out alltogether on 4th and 5th!



Yes our *19th Gold goes to Dong Dong and 9th Bronze to Lu Chunlong in Men's trampoline
*














Men's Trampoline medallists pose at Victory Ceremony
Silver medallist Dmitry Ushakov of Russian, *gold medallist Dong Dong of China* and and *bronze medallist Chunlong Lu of China* pose on the podium during the Victory Ceremony for the Men's Trampoline during Day 7 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at North Greenwich Arena.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fanling Monk

shuttler said:


> Yes our *19th Gold goes to Dong Dong and 9th Bronze to Lu Chunlong bronze in trampoline
> *




Brothers keep the excitements post here please, I'm going to work. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Our *20th Gold and 12th Silver in the all Chinese Mixed Doubles*

between:






*Zhang Nan / Zhao Yunlei( the happy couple)
*
and






*Xu Chen / Ma Jin*



Fanling Monk said:


> Brothers keep the excitements post here please, I'm going to work. Thanks



*YES Sir!*

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

China is still leading at the moment with 20G 12S 9B =Total 41
We will be collecting some extra medals with table tennis, badminton and diving. Hopefully we will stay on the top spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyph3r

19th Gold Zhang Nan & Zhao Yunlei (China) have won the gold medal in the mixed doubles badminton event after beating Xu Chen & Ma Jin (China) 21-11, 21-17 in the final. 






20th Gold China's Dong Dong claimed Olympic gold in the men's individual trampoline event at the North Greenwich Arena with a breathtaking sky-high routine.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

I expected that we could get some gold from judo and shooting events,but they all failed miserably.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## meena24

Cyph3r said:


> 19th Gold Zhang Nan & Zhao Yunlei (China) have won the gold medal in the mixed doubles badminton event after beating Xu Chen & Ma Jin (China) 21-11, 21-17 in the final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20th Gold China's Dong Dong claimed Olympic gold in the men's individual trampoline event at the North Greenwich Arena with a breathtaking sky-high routine.



China provides enough facilities and Sponsors for its players to Olympics, Where as other South asian countries dont think Olympics as a big event. This attitude has to change, In countries like Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Srilanka, Cricket is a popular game, Where as players from other sports don't get enough Attention.



beijingwalker said:


> I expected that we could get some gold from judo and shooting events,but they all failed miserably.



Sir please allow other countries also to get some medals? Please don't take all the medals.

Please Note: Comment is just for fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

beijingwalker said:


> I expected that we could get some gold from* judo *and shooting events,but they all failed miserably.



*Tong Wen* got a *bronze *in the +78Kg. She was the gold medalist in Beijing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> Our *20th Gold and 12th Silver in the all Chinese Mixed Doubles*
> 
> between:
> 
> *Zhang Nan/ Zhao Yunlei ( the happy couple)
> *
> and
> *Xu Chen/ Ma Jin*








*Zhang Nan (M) and Zhao Yunlei (W) * beat fellow Chinese *Xu Chen (M) and Ma Jin (W)* to take mixed doubles badminton gold medal of Olympic Games Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

*20 Gold Medals Come on China. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Another Gold should come in the Women's Badminton Single's - aren't all the finalists Chinese.  Wang Yihan and Li Xuerei will make it Gold and Silver for China.


----------



## ChinaToday

track cycling in 15 mins hopefully we can win gold

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

* World no 1 Wang Yihan*






*Wang Xin World No 2*






*Li Xuerui World No 3*


----------



## ChinaToday

go china go


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Current medal count

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

Women cycling final just started.

GO CHINA GO!!!

EDIT: It was so close! We've got a silver.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Women's Cycling Keirin

Silver - Our 13th

Guo Shuang

*
*Bronze - First Medal

Lee Wai Sze

Hongkong China!*







*The medalists in the women's Keirin on the podium*
(L-R) Silver medallist *Shuang Guo of China* , gold medallist Victoria Pendleton of Great Britain and bronze medallist *Lee Wai Sze of Hong Kong, China* celebrate with their medals during the medal ceremony for the women's Keirin Track Cycling final on Day 7 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Velodrome.


*Congratulations!

Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

For a moment I thought Guo was gonna make it first!
Damn!


----------



## 888jamie888

theniubt said:


> Women cycling final just started.
> 
> GO CHINA GO!!!
> 
> EDIT: It was so close! We've got a silver.


Phew, Nearly pipped us on the line. Well played.
I believe that takes us up to 3rd?


----------



## theniubt

^ Yea it was a great run.

Sanchez's jump from the beginning was scary though


----------



## gpit

shuttler said:


> *Women's Cycling Keirin
> 
> Silver - Our 13th
> 
> Guo Shuang
> 
> *
> *Bronze - First Medal
> 
> Lee Wai Sze
> 
> Hongkong China!*
> 
> *Congratulations!
> 
> Go China!*



Congrats to Hong Kong brothers!

If I remember correctly, I believe HK is also good in sailing, and table tennis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*All 3 areas ( Mainland, Taiwan (1 silver) and HK (1 bronze) on the Medal table!
*
*Still a lot matches to play and medals to be won!

Go Greater China!*


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Congrats to PRC on maintaining the lead in Gold medals tally for so many days. 

The Olympics or any such international events (like the Asian Games) should be restructured to include more sports and more equal number of medals from similar sports. I just browsed through the lists at London 2012 site. There seem to be about 70+ gold medals available from swimming and athletics. In football, a team of 11 people must defeat other teams numerous times, over many days they must maintain their success, only to win a single gold medal. In swimming or athletics, very often a single athelete gets to win multiple medals within a few days. Some thing is amiss. 

On the same note, in weightlifting, I see that Iran and former Soviet Union countries are historically in a great position. However, the way that men's weightlifting weight categories are grouped allows for only 2 or 3 medal opportunities for these countries because all weightlifters above 105 kg are categorized into the 105+ kg bundle. They could have divided this segment further into another 3 or 4 categories, like 110 kg category, 120 kg category, 135 kg category, 160 kg category, and 180+ kg category, for example. I am quite certain, then, countries like Iran could have won multiple medals from this event alone. 

Iran's multiple world record/olympic record holder Hossein Rezazadeh for those who did not know. 
2004 OLYMPIC GAMES HOSSEIN REZAZADEH THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD (OLYMPIC SNATCH) - YouTube

His 'protege' Behdad Salimi also appears to have immense talent. 
Behdad Salimi 214kg Snatch World Record - 2011 World Weightlifting Championship - YouTube

Looking at medals tally, we see that out of 18 gold medals by USA, 11 came from swimming alone. For Britain, they have recently won gold medals in sports like rowing or canoeing or some other sport that most of the world does not probably even know about. Cutting down on the number of gold medals available in these sports may be a good idea for fair distribution of medals.


Edited: In addition, China should rally other non Western and Asian countries towards this cause. Take a look at Usain Bolt's numerous outstanding World Records. Then, in the 3000 m and similar distance competitions, East Africans like Kenyans, Sudanese and Ethiopians seem to dominate. Increasing the medals tally in those competitions would be beneficial to the non Western countries like increasing the number of medals in the 105+ kg weightlifting competition will be for Iran and some neighbouring countries strong in this competition. 

Cutting down on "Western specialty" sports' medal available will also help ensure that Westerners remain satisfied with fewer medals. No more 30+ golds in swimming, and no more 35+ golds in athletics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

gpit said:


> Congrats to Hong Kong brothers!
> 
> If I remember correctly, I believe HK is also good in sailing, and table tennis.



You are right! Sailing Men RS-X @ #10 with 4 races to go before the medal race. Table tennis Team strong for a medal!


----------



## theniubt

Banglar Lathial said:


> Congrats to PRC on maintaining the lead in Gold medals tally for so many days.
> 
> The Olympics or any such international events (like the Asian Games) should be restructured to include more sports and more equal number of medals from similar sports. I just browsed through the lists at London 2012 site. There seem to be about 70+ gold medals available from swimming and athletics. In football, a team of 11 people must defeat other teams numerous times, over many days they must maintain their success, only to win a single gold medal. In swimming or athletics, very often a single athelete gets to win multiple medals within a few days. Some thing is amiss.
> 
> On the same note, in weightlifting, I see that Iran and former Soviet Union countries are historically in a great position. However, the way that men's weightlifting weight categories are grouped allows for only 2 or 3 medal opportunities for these countries because all weightlifters above 105 kg are categorized into the 105+ kg bundle. They could have divided this segment further into another 3 or 4 categories, like 110 kg category, 120 kg category, 135 kg category, 160 kg category, and 180+ kg category, for example. I am quite certain, then, countries like Iran could have won multiple medals from this event alone.
> 
> Iran's multiple world record/olympic record holder Hossein Rezazadeh for those who did not know.
> 2004 OLYMPIC GAMES HOSSEIN REZAZADEH THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD (OLYMPIC SNATCH) - YouTube
> 
> His 'protege' Behdad Salimi also appears to have immense talent.
> Behdad Salimi 214kg Snatch World Record - 2011 World Weightlifting Championship - YouTube
> 
> Looking at medals tally, we see that out of 18 gold medals by USA, 11 came from swimming alone. For Britain, they have recently won gold medals in sports like rowing or canoeing or some other sport that most of the world does not probably even know about. Cutting down on the number of gold medals available in these sports may be a good idea for fair distribution of medals.
> 
> 
> Edited: In addition, China should rally other non Western and Asian countries towards this cause. Take a look at Usain Bolt's numerous outstanding World Records. Then, in the 3000 m and similar distance competitions, East Africans like Kenyans, Sudanese and Ethiopians seem to dominate. Increasing the medals tally in those competitions would be beneficial to the non Western countries like increasing the number of medals in the 105+ kg weightlifting competition will be for Iran and some neighbouring countries strong in this competition.
> 
> Cutting down on "Western specialty" sports' medal available will also help ensure that Westerners remain satisfied with fewer medals. No more 30+ golds in swimming, and no more 35+ golds in athletics.



Agreed.

Over half of the US's gold comes from swimming.

In contrast, there aren't many medals on the sports that China is good at, such as diving, table tennis, badminton.. What pisses me off is that they're now cutting more medals and changing rules to limit the number of medals you can get, from the sports that China is good at. 

WTF man??


----------



## 888jamie888

theniubt said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Over half of the US's gold comes from swimming.
> 
> In contrast, there aren't many medals on the sports that China is good at, such as diving, table tennis, badminton.. What pisses me off is that they're now cutting more medals and changing rules to limit the number of medals you can get, from the sports that China is good at.
> 
> WTF man??


I cannot help but feel that if the situation were reversed you would not be complaining.

Swimming is a big sport with various different lengths and strokes.
By all means make up some new table tennis medals. Perhaps triples or quadruples? Same goes for badminton, why not have 10 a side?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

theniubt said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Over half of the US's gold comes from swimming.
> 
> In contrast, there aren't many medals on the sports that China is good at, such as diving, table tennis, badminton.. What pisses me off is that they're now cutting more medals and changing rules to limit the number of medals you can get, from the sports that China is good at.
> 
> WTF man??




It's straightforward. They want to be the 'champions' at the Olympics. This is only a political move to try to ensure that they can be champion of some sorts. As I have said, China should rally other non Western and Asian nations to increase the medals tally in Weightlifting 105+kg category, in those athletics events that Usain Bolt and other Jamaicans can outdo USA comprehensively, in 3000m+ events where Ethiopians, Sudanese, Kenyans etc can outdo Americans, and cut down on events that are Western specialties. In this way, nobody can accuse China of trying to secure more medals for itself because those events that I have listed are not Chinese strengths, but China can get more political support from all non Western countries because these countries will probably win more medals if these categories are added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Banglar Lathial said:


> Congrats to PRC on maintaining the lead in Gold medals tally for so many days.
> 
> The Olympics or any such international events (like the Asian Games) should be restructured to include more sports and more equal number of medals from similar sports. I just browsed through the lists at London 2012 site. There seem to be about 70+ gold medals available from swimming and athletics. In football, a team of 11 people must defeat other teams numerous times, over many days they must maintain their success, only to win a single gold medal. In swimming or athletics, very often a single athelete gets to win multiple medals within a few days. Some thing is amiss.
> 
> On the same note, in weightlifting, I see that Iran and former Soviet Union countries are historically in a great position. However, the way that men's weightlifting weight categories are grouped allows for only 2 or 3 medal opportunities for these countries because all weightlifters above 105 kg are categorized into the 105+ kg bundle. They could have divided this segment further into another 3 or 4 categories, like 110 kg category, 120 kg category, 135 kg category, 160 kg category, and 180+ kg category, for example. I am quite certain, then, countries like Iran could have won multiple medals from this event alone.
> 
> Iran's multiple world record/olympic record holder Hossein Rezazadeh for those who did not know.
> 2004 OLYMPIC GAMES HOSSEIN REZAZADEH THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD (OLYMPIC SNATCH) - YouTube
> 
> His 'protege' Behdad Salimi also appears to have immense talent.
> Behdad Salimi 214kg Snatch World Record - 2011 World Weightlifting Championship - YouTube
> 
> Looking at medals tally, we see that out of 18 gold medals by USA, 11 came from swimming alone. For Britain, they have recently won gold medals in sports like rowing or canoeing or some other sport that most of the world does not probably even know about. Cutting down on the number of gold medals available in these sports may be a good idea for fair distribution of medals.
> 
> 
> Edited: In addition, China should rally other non Western and Asian countries towards this cause. Take a look at Usain Bolt's numerous outstanding World Records. Then, in the 3000 m and similar distance competitions, East Africans like Kenyans, Sudanese and Ethiopians seem to dominate. Increasing the medals tally in those competitions would be beneficial to the non Western countries like increasing the number of medals in the 105+ kg weightlifting competition will be for Iran and some neighbouring countries strong in this competition.
> 
> Cutting down on "Western specialty" sports' medal available will also help ensure that Westerners remain satisfied with fewer medals. No more 30+ golds in swimming, and no more 35+ golds in athletics.



Very good points mate! Some of these events are western centric. Take *Equestrian* (5 gold) *WTF*!!!, *rowing* (14) *Sailing* (10) *Canoeing *(Slalom 4 + Sprint 12 = 16), *Fencing* (10) for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

shuttler said:


> Very good points mate! Some of these events are western centric. Take *Equestrian* (5 gold) *WTF*!!!, *rowing* (14) *Sailing* (10) *Canoeing *(Slalom 4 + Sprint 12 = 16), *Fencing* (10) for example.





True. I do not even know what "Slalom" means. I'll have to look up a dictionary. How many spectators actually watch these events? In the meantime, Kung Fu, Wu Shu, Wing Chun (maybe), Karate, Chinese chess, among other sports should be promoted in Asian Games and Olympics by the East Asians. This will ensure these games are not mere displays of Western culture or similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

Banglar Lathial said:


> True. I do not even know what "Slalom" means. I'll have to look up a dictionary. How many spectators actually watch these events? In the meantime, Kung Fu, Wu Shu, Wing Chun (maybe), Karate, Chinese chess, among other sports should be promoted in Asian Games and Olympics by the East Asians. This will ensure these games are not mere displays of Western culture or similar.


They sold out, so quite a lot.
Chinese chess? You kid surely?
Simply because westerners are good at sports you want them cut down?
Why don't you just commit more resources to becoming good in that sport?


----------



## shuttler

Banglar Lathial said:


> True. I do not even know what "Slalom" means. I'll have to look up a dictionary. How many spectators actually watch these events? In the meantime, Kung Fu, Wu Shu, Wing Chun (maybe), Karate, Chinese chess, among other sports should be promoted in Asian Games and Olympics by the East Asians. This will ensure these games are not mere displays of Western culture or similar.



Exactly! Olympic not any sports event for the less fortunate! You need expensive horses plus expensive upkeeps to participate in equestrian. that is the most outrageous event to have been included in Olympics. And the equipment used in rowing, sailing and even cycling now are very very expensive items


----------



## Banglar Lathial

888jamie888 said:


> They sold out, so quite a lot.
> Chinese chess? You kid surely?
> Simply because westerners are good at sports you want them cut down?
> Why don't you just commit more resources to becoming good in that sport?



If you mean the stadium seats were sold out, it means nothing significant because Olympics is telecast all around the world, with perhaps a potential billion or more viewers. We need to know how many viewers around the world watch these events, not how many viewers in London or the West watch these events. Of course, as Western specialty events which most nonWesterners have not heard of, these sports will attract Western spectators. 

What's wrong with Chinese chess? 

I want them to cut down on meaningless medals that Westerners use to artificially inflate their medals tally, like in Swimming. 30+ gold medals in swimming is meaningless. It's the same thing, essentially, whether you swim 100 m, or 200m, or backstroke, or breaststroke, or do similar things. There should be maybe 8 medals for swimming at most, 4 for men and 4 for women. 

Same holds true for sports like canoeing, slalom (!) and others that most people do not know or do not follow.



shuttler said:


> Exactly! Olympic not any sports event for the less fortunate! You need expensive horses plus expensive upkeeps to participate in equestrian. that is the most outrageous event to have been included in Olympics. And the equipment used in rowing, sailing and even cycling now are very very expensive items



That's true, but these events are not even popular with rest of the world's spectators. Who participates in them? Mostly Westerners. Let's include those events that the rest of the world can learn a lot from. In East Asia, you have Kung Fu, Wushu, Karate, that could be included. 

In weightlifting, they could add 5 or more categories for 105+ kg weightlifting. This way many more medals could be won by Iran, neighbouring countries. Indonesia could appeal for Silat and Sepak Takraw to be added to the Olympics and Asian Games, for example. If these events are to be international and being hosted in non Western cities quite regularly, then they must also include many non Western specialty sports. Having 30+ gold medals from swimming and 35+ gold medals from athletics while other sports handing out 2 or 4 gold medals is very unbalanced, lopsided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

Banglar Lathial said:


> If you mean the stadium seats were sold out, it means nothing significant because Olympics is telecast all around the world, with perhaps a potential billion or more viewers. We need to know how many viewers around the world watch these events, not how many viewers in London or the West watch these events. Of course, as Western specialty events which most nonWesterners have not heard of, these sports will attract Western spectators.
> 
> What's wrong with Chinese chess?
> 
> I want them to cut down on meaningless medals that Westerners use to artificially inflate their medals tally, like in Swimming. 30+ gold medals in swimming is meaningless. It's the same thing, essentially, whether you swim 100 m, or 200m, or backstroke, or breaststroke, or do similar things. There should be maybe 8 medals for swimming at most, 4 for men and 4 for women.
> 
> Same holds true for sports like canoeing, slalom (!) and others that most people do not know or do not follow.


I'm afraid I don't have the figures to hand. The fact that it is an Olympic sport, means it has a decent level of participation and a governing body.
You've never heard of canoeing?  Slalom is weaving through gates in the rapids. 
Is it a board game? Let's add monopoly while we are at it.
Is running not the same, just different distances? Archery, shooting, etc. They are all the same right? Let's scrap them all.
It's not like non westerners, can't do those events. Is it?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

As of now, the USA leads with 21 gold against China with 20 Gold. 

As I have listed, of USA's 21 gold medals, 14 came from swimming. Is that lopsided enough? Seems to be totally meaningless if a simple task like swimming could be awarded 30+ gold medals. Much more complicated sports of strength, skill, endurance lasting multiple stages of competition for many weeks and also involving teamwork, strategy and planning gets you maybe 2 or 4 gold medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juice

badmitton is a sport? seriously?...Well...compared to ping-pong I guess....They do have men's sport in Asia?


----------



## Jackdaws

Juice said:


> badmitton is a sport? seriously?...Well...compared to ping-pong I guess....They do have men's sport in Asia?



LOL - yes, they do. And when they hold "World" Series and "World" Championships - they invite players from other countries too. Only in the US - would LA playing NY be consider a "World" Series.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

888jamie888 said:


> I'm afraid I don't have the figures to hand. The fact that it is an Olympic sport, means it has a decent level of participation and a governing body.
> You've never heard of canoeing?  Slalom is weaving through gates in the rapids.
> Is it a board game? Let's add monopoly while we are at it.
> Is running not the same, just different distances? Archery, shooting, etc. They are all the same right? Let's scrap them all.
> It's not like non westerners, can't do those events. Is it?



Olympic sports are those that have been approved by the IOC, I reckon, which is mostly Western. This has nothing to do with decent level of participation. Most of the world does not even know what slalom means. 

As for Chinese Chess, you can include 'regular' chess as well since that's an international sport. Board games like monopoly rely a bit on 'luck' like gambling in casinos, so except for Chinese and Westerners, not many other people may be interested in gambling events. 

Running 100m, 200m and 400m is different from running 3000m, 5000m or marathon because of endurance of athletes involved. That's why the winners in the first set of events (100m, 200m, 400m) are from similar groups of countries, and winners from second set are from a different group of countries. 

It's either, 1. Non Westerners do not pay much attention to those sports, or 2. Those non westerners that can compete with the West or outdo them in swimming do not have competent, financial or administrative structures to back their national olympic committees and athletes in these events, or 3. Those nonwesterners like Chinese, Japanese, Koreans that are very keen on these events and have competent financial or administrative structures supporting events like swimming and athletics are found wanting in some ways because of their physical limitations compared to Westerners. That's why Chinese, and other East Asians win more gold in certain events involving more accuracy and efficiency for their given resources, balancing acts like gymnastics and diving. Westerners win in western specialty events. Iranians and neighbours win in 105+ kg weightlifting, other upper body strength events (involving sheer strength of human body). East Africans win in long distance running involving endurance, and West African origin athletes win in athletic events involving short quick bursts.



Juice said:


> badmitton is a sport? seriously?...Well...compared to ping-pong I guess....They do have men's sport in Asia?



Hossein Rezazadeh
Multiple world and olympic record holder in 105+ kg weightlifting
2004 OLYMPIC GAMES HOSSEIN REZAZADEH THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD (OLYMPIC SNATCH) - YouTube

Behdad Salimi
"Protege" of Hossein Rezazadeh I reckon. Already created World Record in snatch, i think. 
Behdad Salimi 214kg Snatch World Record - 2011 World Weightlifting Championship - YouTube


Iran is considered Asian in most respects. Also, I think 105+ kg weightlifting can be considered men's sports.


----------



## huskie

Juice said:


> badmitton is a sport? seriously?...Well...compared to ping-pong I guess....They do have men's sport in Asia?


 
like tennis they are. maybe you are not good at anything, but still it is very energy-consuming to play any of them. but do try them sometimes, 'cause you would spend much more time running around picking up balls, and that is definitely a sport for incompetent people like you, and you would probably win a gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

not a bad day overall but expect china to regain the lead tomorow


----------



## 888jamie888

Banglar Lathial said:


> Olympic sports are those that have been approved by the IOC, I reckon, which is mostly Western. This has nothing to do with decent level of participation. Most of the world does not even know what slalom means.
> 
> As for Chinese Chess, you can include 'regular' chess as well since that's an international sport. Board games like monopoly rely a bit on 'luck' like gambling in casinos, so except for Chinese and Westerners, not many other people may be interested in gambling events.
> 
> Running 100m, 200m and 400m is different from running 3000m, 5000m or marathon because of endurance of athletes involved. That's why the winners in the first set of events (100m, 200m, 400m) are from similar groups of countries, and winners from second set are from a different group of countries.
> 
> It's either, 1. Non Westerners do not pay much attention to those sports, or 2. Those non westerners that can compete with the West or outdo them in swimming do not have competent, financial or administrative structures to back their national olympic committees and athletes in these events, or 3. Those nonwesterners like Chinese, Japanese, Koreans that are very keen on these events and have competent financial or administrative structures supporting events like swimming and athletics are found wanting in some ways because of their physical limitations compared to Westerners. That's why Chinese, and other East Asians win more gold in certain events involving more accuracy and efficiency for their given resources, balancing acts like gymnastics and diving. Westerners win in western specialty events. Iranians and neighbours win in 105+ kg weightlifting, other upper body strength events (involving sheer strength of human body). East Africans win in long distance running involving endurance, and West African origin athletes win in athletic events involving short quick bursts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossein Rezazadeh
> Multiple world and olympic record holder in 105+ kg weightlifting
> 2004 OLYMPIC GAMES HOSSEIN REZAZADEH THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD (OLYMPIC SNATCH) - YouTube
> 
> Behdad Salimi
> "Protege" of Hossein Rezazadeh I reckon. Already created World Record in snatch, i think.
> Behdad Salimi 214kg Snatch World Record - 2011 World Weightlifting Championship - YouTube
> 
> 
> Iran is considered Asian in most respects. Also, I think 105+ kg weightlifting can be considered men's sports.


Yes, sports must be approved by the IOC. They are approved if the IOC thinks those sports are widely participated in multiple countries.
I can't say I've ever heard of Chinese chess until now. I wouldn't consider it a sport, it doesn't really require anything physical.
So you are saying that there is no difference between 800m and 100m swimming?
Physical limitations? Do me a favour.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Britain is at 4th position now, with 8 gold medals, 6 silver and 8 bronze medals. 

Of these 8 gold medals, 4 came from cycling (3 from Cycling-Track, 1 from Cycling-Road), 2 from Rowing and 1 from Canoeing Slalom. Almost always, in recent years, UK has won a few medals in these specialty sports to gain a top 10 place for itself. 

Similarly, USA is ahead of China at the moment with 21 gold and 42 medals. Of these, 14 gold and 28 medals in total were won in swimming alone. 

Awarding 30+ golds in sports like swimming seems to be very unbalanced. Chinese should lobby for 40+ medals in Kung Fu, Wu Shu and Iranians should lobby for 30+ gold medals in 105+ kg weightlifting (one for 110 kg, one for 120 kg, one for 130 kg, one for 135 kg, and so on).



888jamie888 said:


> Yes, sports must be approved by the IOC. They are approved if the IOC thinks those sports are widely participated in multiple countries.
> I can't say I've ever heard of Chinese chess until now. I wouldn't consider it a sport, it doesn't really require anything physical.
> So you are saying that there is no difference between 800m and 100m swimming?
> Physical limitations? Do me a favour.


 

IOC is Western. They 'think' what the West thinks. 

If you have not heard of Chinese Chess until now, then it would be good if that is included in Olympics. Many people around the world will learn a thing or two, and Olympics will be less of a display of Western culture. 

People usually live on land, at least in our regions of the world, and elsewhere that I have lived in and travelled to. Swimming 100m or 200 m, or backstroke, or breaststroke, or canoeing, slalom or these equestrian events do not really interest most people living on land. From time to time, people may need to swim, that's fine, that's why I recommend 4 gold medals for men, 4 for women in swimming, not some odd 30+ gold medals in swimming as it is now. 

What favour are you asking for? Everybody has physical, mental limitations. Is that surprising?


----------



## 888jamie888

Banglar Lathial said:


> Britain is at 4th position now, with 8 gold medals, 6 silver and 8 bronze medals.
> 
> Of these 8 gold medals, 4 came from cycling (3 from Cycling-Track, 1 from Cycling-Road), 2 from Rowing and 1 from Canoeing Slalom. Almost always, in recent years, UK has won a few medals in these specialty sports to gain a top 10 place for itself.
> 
> Similarly, USA is ahead of China at the moment with 21 gold and 42 medals. Of these, 14 gold and 28 medals in total were won in swimming alone.
> 
> Awarding 30+ golds in sports like swimming seems to be very unbalanced. Chinese should lobby for 40+ medals in Kung Fu, Wu Shu and Iranians should lobby for 30+ gold medals in 105+ kg weightlifting (one for 110 kg, one for 120 kg, one for 130 kg, one for 135 kg, and so on).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOC is Western. They 'think' what the West thinks.
> 
> If you have not heard of Chinese Chess until now, then it would be good if that is included in Olympics. Many people around the world will learn a thing or two, and Olympics will be less of a display of Western culture.
> 
> People usually live on land, at least in our regions of the world, and elsewhere that I have lived in and travelled to. Swimming 100m or 200 m, or backstroke, or breaststroke, or canoeing, slalom or these equestrian events do not really interest most people living on land. From time to time, people may need to swim, that's fine, that's why I recommend 4 gold medals for men, 4 for women in swimming, not some odd 30+ gold medals in swimming as it is now.
> 
> What favour are you asking for? Everybody has physical, mental limitations. Is that surprising?


What makes you say those sports are specialist? We are best at those events, therefore we win most of our gold from them. 
Your 30+ medals for kung fu or whatever is ridiculous, so I'll ignore that.

China added some sports for Beijing. That is merely your opinion. I don't think they are biased. The IOC has members from loads of countries.
Sure, if Chinese chess meets the requirements, it could be added.But seeing as you just complained you didn't know what slalom was, that would be pretty hypocritical.
So simply because you don't do them, we should cut them down?


----------



## Speeder 2

To the best of my capabilities, here are my predictions on China Vs USA final medal count: 

*China: *

*36 Gold (could be 35 or as high as 37. The minimum would be 32)* 
*35 Silver* (could be slightly less, when the bronze are > 28)
*28 Bronze* (could be slightly more, when the silver are < 35)

Total Medals: 97 (could be as high as 99)


*USA:*

*35 Gold (could be as high as 38. So either 35 or 38, with 35 slightly more likely)*
*35 Silver* ( slightly more or less)
*39 Bronze *( slightly more or less)

Total Medals: 109 (max) 


My model suggests that Total Medal Count winner will go to USA almost for sure, while the Final Gold Medal Count would be neck-to-neck with very very very thin margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

Fact is that if the situation was reversed, the ones who will be complaining would include the US media.

Swimming is indeed a big sport, but changing rules to shred medals on China-favored sports, especially when those sports don't include many medals in the first place??

Way to kiss the US's ***


----------



## 888jamie888

theniubt said:


> Fact is that if the situation was reversed, the ones who will be complaining would include the US media.
> 
> Swimming is indeed a big sport, but changing rules to shred medals on China-favored sports, especially when those sports don't include many medals in the first place??
> 
> Way to kiss the US's ***.


Which rules have been changed exactly?


----------



## Jackdaws

It is a fact that the sport heavily favors the Western nations. The biggest example I can think of is hockey. For years India and Pakistan were the tops dogs in the sport - however, when grass was replaced by Astroturf - kaput went Indian and Pakistani hockey. Sports associated with leisure in the West - beach volleyball, trampoline (which I think is downright ridiculous), handball are included in the Olympics but sports like carrom, kabaddi and other Asian sports are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Jackdaws said:


> It is a fact that the sport heavily favors the Western nations. The biggest example I can think of is hockey. For years India and Pakistan were the tops dogs in the sport - however, when grass was replaced by Astroturf - kaput went Indian and Pakistani hockey. Sports associated with leisure in the West - beach volleyball, trampoline (which I think is down ridiculous), handball are included in the Olympics but sports like carrom, kabaddi and other Asian sports are not.




One of the rare occasions on which I can agree with an Indian in this forum.



Jackdaws said:


> It is a fact that the sport heavily favors the Western nations. The biggest example I can think of is hockey. For years India and Pakistan were the tops dogs in the sport - however, when grass was replaced by Astroturf - kaput went Indian and Pakistani hockey. Sports associated with leisure in the West - beach volleyball, trampoline (which I think is down ridiculous), handball are included in the Olympics but sports like carrom, kabaddi and other Asian sports are not.




One of the rare occasions on which I can agree with an Indian in this forum.


----------



## 888jamie888

Jackdaws said:


> It is a fact that the sport heavily favors the Western nations. The biggest example I can think of is hockey. For years India and Pakistan were the tops dogs in the sport - however, when grass was replaced by Astroturf - kaput went Indian and Pakistani hockey. Sports associated with leisure in the West - beach volleyball, trampoline (which I think is down ridiculous), handball are included in the Olympics but sports like carrom, kabaddi and other Asian sports are not.


Well astroturf, is far easier to maintain is it not? That's a bit of a poor excuse, are you sure, your players just aren't as good?
If your good players then you will have adapted to a new surface (which is pretty similar) after several years.
Hasn't China won all the trampolining?
I consider table tennis to be a leisure sport, indeed, that was how it was invented. Some guys messing around after dinner or something. Shall we get rid of that?
The sports you mention I have never heard of. Sorry. Bear in mind to be included they have to be practised in something like 75 countries I think.


----------



## Jackdaws

888jamie888 said:


> Well astroturf, is far easier to maintain is it not? That's a bit of a poor excuse, are you sure, your players just aren't as good?
> If your good players then you will have adapted to a new surface (which is pretty similar) after several years.
> Hasn't China won all the trampolining?
> I consider table tennis to be a leisure sport, indeed, that was how it was invented. Some guys messing around after dinner or something. Shall we get rid of that?
> The sports you mention I have never heard of. Sorry. Bear in mind to be included they have to be practised in something like 75 countries I think.



Astroturf would be easier to maintain in a country like Britain or Netherlands or Germany but the prohibitive costs were not maintaining Astroturf, the prohibitive costs were laying Astroturf across the length and breadth of the subcontinent. Kids who would play in the villages and small towns in the maidans were not equipped to handle the Astroturf. 

I don't blame you for not hearing of them. But go to a village in India or Pakistan and ask them if they have heard of Equestrian or Canoe Slalom and don't you think you will draw blank stares too? 

Now take Basketball. Who but the Americans are going to win it? So essentially the competition is open for the Silver. The dice are completed loaded in favor of the Western countries.


----------



## 888jamie888

Jackdaws said:


> Astroturf would be easier to maintain in a country like Britain or Netherlands or Germany but the prohibitive costs were not maintaining Astroturf, the prohibitive costs were laying Astroturf across the length and breadth of the subcontinent. Kids who would play in the villages and small towns in the maidans were not equipped to handle the Astroturf.
> 
> I don't blame you for not hearing of them. But go to a village in India or Pakistan and ask them if they have heard of Equestrian or Canoe Slalom and don't you think you will draw blank stares too?
> 
> Now take Basketball. Who but the Americans are going to win it? So essentially the competition is open for the Silver. The dice are completed loaded in favor of the Western countries.


Yet you have perfectly manicured grass pitches? 
What about the kids in indian slums who play cricket on any old piece of ground? Yet some of them turn out alright.
Grass to astroturf really isn't a big step.

Are the games you speak of played internationally in loads of countries? probably not. Besides I think if you showed someone canoe slalom, they would know straight away what the goal is.

The US are good at b-ball yes. If a country wants to take that gold, then by all means, get training.
Most of the popular sports were invented in the west, therefore it makes sense that we should be good at most of them.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

888jamie888 said:


> What makes you say those sports are specialist? We are best at those events, therefore we win most of our gold from them.



Most people do not play those sports anywhere outside a few Western countries, and outside Olympics, people would not even bother to watch those events on TV during leisure. Anybody including Westerners could be best in any sports, that's not the issue. The issue is that Western specific 'minor' sports are included in Olympics by the IOC, and events like swimming and athletics award upward of 70 golds in total, probably. That's quite unbalanced. In order to balance the current medal distribution, I suggest some possibilities like 30+ gold medals for Kung Fu, Karate and other martial arts. This number could be raised if East Asians want their nation to be on top, or if Iranians and neighbours want their nations on top, they could lobby for 30+ gold medals in 105+ kg weightlifting, and so on. 




> Your 30+ medals for kung fu or whatever is ridiculous, so I'll ignore that.



That is a good idea to counterbalance the lopsided medal distribution currently in place, like 30+ gold medals from swimming. 




> China added some sports for Beijing. That is merely your opinion. I don't think they are biased. The IOC has members from loads of countries.



Having members from loads of countries mean nothing. All the decision making power, all the laws, the headquarters, and so on, are firmly placed in the West. 




> Sure, if Chinese chess meets the requirements, it could be added.But seeing as you just complained you didn't know what slalom was, that would be pretty hypocritical.
> So simply because you don't do them, we should cut them down?



I don't know Chinese Chess or those East Asian martial arts either. Still I suggested that they be included because balance in the medal distribution needs to be restored. Other Asian, African sports could also be included. Central Asians could lobby for some Wrestling rules that are different from the Greco-Roman ones, for example.


----------



## Jackdaws

888jamie888 said:


> Yet you have perfectly manicured grass pitches?
> What about the kids in indian slums who play cricket on any old piece of ground? Yet some of them turn out alright.
> Grass to astroturf really isn't a big step.
> 
> Are the games you speak of played internationally in loads of countries? probably not. Besides I think if you showed someone canoe slalom, they would know straight away what the goal is.
> 
> The US are good at b-ball yes. If a country wants to take that gold, then by all means, get training.
> Most of the popular sports were invented in the west, therefore it makes sense that we should be good at most of them.



No Indian kid from the slums has ever made it to the Indian cricket team. Closest is probably Vinod Kambli. The guys who make it have trained on proper pitches. But if you notice, most are hopeless fielders because they are not used to throwing themselves around on account of lack of grass. 

A surface makes a big difference. Just ask Nadal and Federer. 

Most of the popular sports were invented in the West?? The correct statement would be - most of the sports included in the Olympics were invented in the West. 

Anyhow this is a circular argument. In my opinion - there are very few truly international sports - Soccer, Cricket, Tennis, Golf, Hockey and Rugby come to mind. The rest are popular in certain enclaves in some part of the world or other. Olympics tend to represent Western enclaves more. The 75 country requirement is also daft. A sport played in Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland would qualify as 4 countries across which you can drive down in less than a day; a sport played in Punjab, Tamil Nadu, Assam and Maharashtra would qualify as 1 nation.


----------



## Bhairava

Why isnt Kabaddi included in Olympics.

A sure Gold medal once every 4 years for us.


----------



## Jackdaws

Banglar Lathial said:


> Most people do not play those sports anywhere outside a few Western countries, and outside Olympics, people would not even bother to watch those events on TV during leisure. Anybody including Westerners could be best in any sports, that's not the issue. The issue is that Western specific 'minor' sports are included in Olympics by the IOC, and events like swimming and athletics award upward of 70 golds in total, probably. That's quite unbalanced. In order to balance the current medal distribution, I suggest some possibilities like 30+ gold medals for Kung Fu, Karate and other martial arts. This number could be raised if East Asians want their nation to be on top, or if Iranians and neighbours want their nations on top, they could lobby for 30+ gold medals in 105+ kg weightlifting, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea to counterbalance the lopsided medal distribution currently in place, like 30+ gold medals from swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having members from loads of countries mean nothing. All the decision making power, all the laws, the headquarters, and so on, are firmly placed in the West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Chinese Chess or those East Asian martial arts either. Still I suggested that they be included because balance in the medal distribution needs to be restored. Other Asian, African sports could also be included. Central Asians could lobby for some Wrestling rules that are different from the Greco-Roman ones, for example.



True - how is synchronised diving a sport? Have you ever seen anyone ever practice it? Two dudes diving in sync simultaneously into a pool is not a sport - it is an ad for "Don't Ask, Don't Tell"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

Jackdaws said:


> No Indian kid from the slums has ever made it to the Indian cricket team. Closest is probably Vinod Kambli. The guys who make it have trained on proper pitches. But if you notice, most are hopeless fielders because they are not used to throwing themselves around on account of lack of grass.
> 
> A surface makes a big difference. Just ask Nadal and Federer.
> 
> Most of the popular sports were invented in the West?? The correct statement would be - most of the sports included in the Olympics were invented in the West.
> 
> Anyhow this is a circular argument. In my opinion - there are very few truly international sports - Soccer, Cricket, Tennis, Golf, Hockey and Rugby come to mind. The rest are popular in certain enclaves in some part of the world or other. Olympics tend to represent Western enclaves more. The 75 country requirement is also daft. A sport played in Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland would qualify as 4 countries across which you can drive down in less than a day; a sport played in Punjab, Tamil Nadu, Assam and Maharashtra would qualify as 1 nation.


Okay, what about Pele? Grew up playing with a home made ball in the streets.
Does it? Those tennis guys perform on all surfaces.
No, I mean the worlds most popular sports were invented in the west. name me one which wasn't.

Tis true, it's not perfect. But I don't think sports are biased towards the west.


----------



## theniubt

888jamie888 said:


> Which rules have been changed exactly?



Here's an example

China success 'devastating', says table tennis chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

theniubt said:


> Here's an example
> 
> China success 'devastating', says table tennis chief




This should shut the Westerners up. Somebody claimed that IOC is not Western, and has loads of members from other countries. As I have said, IOC is firmly placed in the West, with all decision making power, legislative power, executive power etc. 

How pathetic can they be to limit the number of Chinese gold medals without doing the same for USA and other countries by clipping useless medals from swimming and canoeing slalom etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

888jamie888 said:


> Okay, what about Pele? Grew up playing with a home made ball in the streets.
> Does it? Those tennis guys perform on all surfaces.
> *No, I mean the worlds most popular sports were invented in the west. name me one which wasn't.*
> 
> Tis true, it's not perfect. But I don't think sports are biased towards the west.



1. Chess
2. Polo

Pele was around half a century ago. The fact that you have to dig that deeps merely strengthens my argument. No, tennis guys don't perform on all surfaces. Spaniards are always better on clay, Americans hate clay - they perform much better on hard courts and grass courts.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Jackdaws said:


> 1. Chess
> 2. Polo
> 
> Pele was around half a century ago. The fact that you have to dig that deeps merely strengthens my argument. No, tennis guys don't perform on all surfaces. Spaniards are always better on clay, Americans hate clay - they perform much better on hard courts and grass courts.




Sorry to go off on a tangent. In cricket, subcontinentals are better on flat, batting tracks, and Anglophones are better on hard, bouncy tracks, to give an example.


----------



## Jackdaws

Banglar Lathial said:


> This should shut the Westerners up. Somebody claimed that IOC is not Western, and has loads of members from other countries. As I have said, IOC is firmly placed in the West, with all decision making power, legislative power, executive power etc.
> 
> How pathetic can they be to limit the number of Chinese gold medals without doing the same for USA and other countries by clipping useless medals from swimming and canoeing slalom etc?



I don't think they have done anything _intentionally_ - things just panned out this way because of Western economic influence and diffusion of their sporting culture across both sides of the Atlantic.



Speeder 2 said:


> oh, welcome to the civilisation. tell us how do you like your dark age? acutally I think it matches you lot quite well, no?



What dark age?


----------



## 888jamie888

Jackdaws said:


> 1. Chess
> 2. Polo
> 
> Pele was around half a century ago. The fact that you have to dig that deeps merely strengthens my argument. No, tennis guys don't perform on all surfaces. Spaniards are always better on clay, Americans hate clay - they perform much better on hard courts and grass courts.


Could have sworn, the modern game of chess was created in europe.
Modern form of polo I think was also created by the british. (dont quote me on that)
Besides I wouldn't say polo was popular when compared to football, tennis, cricket etc.
Okay Wayne Rooney, as a kid probably played football on the street, concrete. Quite different to grass.
Pele was an extreme example showing that you can be good despite your situation.
The same top tennis players always win the majors. Roger federer, wins on everything.


----------



## ChinaToday

tomorow we can get ateast 6 golds and if everything go acording to plan may be 10


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Jackdaws said:


> I don't think they have done anything _intentionally_ - things just panned out this way because of Western economic influence and diffusion of their sporting culture across both sides of the Atlantic.




How can the anti-Chinese legislation not be intentional? Somebody (Western) had the intent, he drafted the law, got it passed (or some similar process occurred). They limited the number of Chinese medals by limiting the number of medals where China is dominant, but did not do that for those sports that hand out 30+ gold medals for essentially the same exercise.



ChinaToday said:


> tomorow we can get ateast 6 golds and if everything go acording to plan may be 10



What events do you expect to win those medals in ? Best of luck to PRC.


----------



## Jackdaws

Banglar Lathial said:


> How can the anti-Chinese legislation not be intentional? Somebody (Western) had the intent, he drafted the law, got it passed (or some similar process occurred). They limited the number of Chinese medals by limiting the number of medals where China is dominant, but did not do that for those sports that hand out 30+ gold medals for essentially the same exercise.



I don't know - sounds far fetched. Because, they did it in tennis also - only two players per country. Which is why Somdev Devvarman got a Wild Card in the Men's Singles. If not, out of the draw of 64 - atleast 15 would have been Spanish players.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Jackdaws said:


> I don't know - sounds far fetched. Because, they did it in tennis also - only two players per country. Which is why Somdev Devvarman got a Wild Card in the Men's Singles. If not, out of the draw of 64 - atleast 15 would have been Spanish players.


 

No single country dominates lawn tennis. China dominates table tennis, as the article the Chinese member posted also shows, it is because of that reason, they limited the number of Chinese medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

Banglar Lathial said:


> How can the anti-Chinese legislation not be intentional? Somebody (Western) had the intent, he drafted the law, got it passed (or some similar process occurred). They limited the number of Chinese medals by limiting the number of medals where China is dominant, but did not do that for those sports that hand out 30+ gold medals for essentially the same exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> What events do you expect to win those medals in ? Best of luck to PRC.



Badminton women double and women single 2 golds
Diving women 3m springboard 1 gold
Trampoline (women) 1
Shooting women 50m rifle 1
Swimming men 1500m 1
Swimming women 100m relay 1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

tomorow will be a bad day for the yank


----------



## Banglar Lathial

theniubt said:


> Fact is that if the situation was reversed, the ones who will be complaining would include the US media.
> 
> Swimming is indeed a big sport, but changing rules to shred medals on China-favored sports, especially when those sports don't include many medals in the first place??
> 
> Way to kiss the US's ***




Do you think it's fair or balanced to award 30+ gold medals in swimming but only one gold medal to the world' strongest man for lifting around 470 kg of weight altogether? At least, there could be 10 separate categories of weight lifters above 105 kg, for those of 110 kg, 120 kg, 130 kg, 135 kg, 140 kg, 150 kg, etc.



ChinaToday said:


> Badminton women double and women single 2 golds
> Diving women 3m springboard 1 gold
> Trampoline (women) 1
> Shooting women 50m rifle 1
> Swimming men 1500m 1
> Swimming women 100m relay 1



Best of luck to PRC. Maybe in recent Olympics, PRC is starting to win more swimming medals? Still Americans and Westerners win most of these gold medals. As of now, 28 of 42 medals won by USA came from swimming, and 14 of 21 gold medals they won also came from swimming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anon45

Banglar Lathial said:


> This should shut the Westerners up. Somebody claimed that IOC is not Western, and has loads of members from other countries. As I have said, IOC is firmly placed in the West, with all decision making power, legislative power, executive power etc.
> 
> How pathetic can they be to limit the number of Chinese gold medals without doing the same for USA and other countries by clipping useless medals from swimming and canoeing slalom etc?



Lol just cause you hate it doesn't mean it will be taken out. Are you telling me swimming is not popular in China? Swimming is pretty universal, its not surprising that it would have so many medals.


As for those who whine about the Olympics being biased...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

ChinaToday said:


> Badminton women double and women single 2 golds
> Diving women 3m springboard 1 gold
> Trampoline (women) 1
> Shooting women 50m rifle 1
> *Swimming men 1500m* 1
> Swimming women 100m relay 1



Men's Swimming 1500m - Sun Yang  this guy is awesome broke one of the oldest world records for swimming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Besides the gold medals for women badminton (double and single) we have already got 1 silver between the single women match since it's China vs China. The bronze match is China vs India. So we should gain the top spot again after Saturday night if we can get gold for swimming and diving.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Banglar Lathial said:


> Do you think it's fair or balanced to award 30+ gold medals in swimming but only one gold medal to the world' strongest man for lifting around 470 kg of weight altogether? At least, there could be 10 separate categories of weight lifters above 105 kg, for those of 110 kg, 120 kg, 130 kg, 135 kg, 140 kg, 150 kg, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to PRC. Maybe in recent Olympics, PRC is starting to win more swimming medals? Still Americans and Westerners win most of these gold medals. As of now, 28 of 42 medals won by USA came from swimming, and 14 of 21 gold medals they won also came from swimming.



Don't worry, we are still going to beat them at the end, but too bad we should have initially won 60 gold medals if we didn't get blackout.


----------



## isro2222

America at top in medals tally.... Track and field champion is america. Next week will be all America.... They will be ahead so much that it will be difficult to catch them.... China missed too many medals when they should had got huge lead.... Now china dont even have a lead (america at top in medals tally) and the track and field started.... No chance for china but yes they will have golds for sure but wont be enough to match american medals tally....


----------



## Banglar Lathial

isro2222 said:


> America at top in medals tally.... Track and field champion is america. Next week will be all America.... They will be ahead so much that it will be difficult to catch them.... China missed too many medals when they should had got huge lead.... Now china dont even have a lead (america at top in medals tally) and the track and field started.... No chance for china but yes they will have golds for sure but wont be enough to match american medals tally....



Jamaica might win track and field. Hussain Bolt is outstanding too, and I recommend, drug tests on USA sprinters. They are known for these practises.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Don't worry, we are still going to beat them at the end, but too bad we should have initially won 60 gold medals if we didn't get blackout.




Let's hope so, but no matter who wins, it does not seem fair that some athletes can win 8 or 9 medals in a single Olympic event, but the world's 'strongest man' creating multiple world record can only win 1 gold medal because of the way medals are distributed.



anon45 said:


> Lol just cause you hate it doesn't mean it will be taken out. Are you telling me swimming is not popular in China? Swimming is pretty universal, its not surprising that it would have so many medals.



I never participated in swimming or any other Olympic sports. Handing out 30+ gold medals for essentially the same acts to the same athletes is a waste. 



> As for those who whine about the Olympics being biased...



Why are you crying?


----------



## Obambam

Banglar Lathial said:


> Jamaica might win track and field. Hussain Bolt is outstanding too, and I recommend, drug tests on USA sprinters. They are known for these practises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope so, but no matter who wins, it does not seem fair that some athletes can win 8 or 9 medals in a single Olympic event, but the world's 'strongest man' creating multiple world record can only win 1 gold medal because of the way medals are distributed.
> 
> 
> 
> I never participated in swimming or any other Olympic sports. Handing out 30+ gold medals for essentially the same acts to the same athletes is a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying?



Yohan Blake is another great sprinter to keep an eye out for


----------



## theniubt

anon45 said:


>



That's exactly how John Leonard looked like, when he failed to accuse Ye for doping.


----------



## Juice

You cry because they limit the amount of medals for ping-pong?how many damned ways are there to play? Holding the paddle with your foot?


----------



## Obambam

Some people can't get over their but.t hurt because they cannot stand having to be pushed to their limits for a medal. Working hard to achieve results is a trait that is acknowledged even by some of the world's greatest sports person.






_Britta Heidemann_


> *How in your opinion does the preparation of European and Chinese fencers differ?*
> 
> 
> *When I first got into fencing club in Beijing neither Lee Na nor me were as strong as we are today. The difference was that the Chinese sportsmen trained much more than the European ones and often 3 times a day and restored in an unusual way for us. *To the 2008 Olympics Lee and I proceeded along almost the same path but nevertheless I was able to win maybe because I studied features of both European and Chinese fencing schools.



Britta Heidemann: «I chose the most intelligent type of the modern pentathlon - that was fencing».. For Fencing Future


----------



## darkhero

Juice said:


> You cry because they limit the amount of medals for ping-pong?how many damned ways are there to play? Holding the paddle with your foot?



Not amount of medals. Idiot.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ChinaToday said:


> Badminton women double and women single 2 golds
> Diving women 3m springboard 1 gold
> Trampoline (women) 1
> Shooting women 50m rifle 1
> Swimming men 1500m 1
> Swimming women 100m relay 1



I think 4 gold medals is safe, while we are expecting to get 7.


----------



## itaskol

we should allow africans to join chinese nationality.
the blacks origin people are better in track and field.It is in their nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anon45

Banglar Lathial said:


> Jamaica might win track and field. Hussain Bolt is outstanding too, and I recommend, drug tests on USA sprinters. They are known for these practises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope so, but no matter who wins, it does not seem fair that some athletes can win 8 or 9 medals in a single Olympic event, but the world's 'strongest man' creating multiple world record can only win 1 gold medal because of the way medals are distributed.
> 
> 
> 
> I never participated in swimming or any other Olympic sports. Handing out 30+ gold medals for essentially the same acts to the same athletes is a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying?


 
You never participated in competitive swimming and yet still pretend to know that all swimming is the same??

The Butterfly is very different from the freestyle, much like a 5 mile marathon is different from a hundred meter dash.

This talk of western bias in sport choice is ludicrous and insulting to not only western countries, but to non-western countries as well, as it implies that people from those countries are in some way naturally inferior to those in Western Countries.

China's victimization complex is on full display here as well. Get over yourselves, you are just as whiny as those you whine against. You know who you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anon45 said:


> China's victimization complex is on full display here as well. Get over yourselves, you are just as whiny as those you whine against. You know who you are.



You're talking to a Bangladeshi and whining about China? Then you're complaining about our "victimization complex"? 

I have no problem with the current Olympic setup, and I can sure understand why other countries would *not* like to make Kung Fu an Olympic sport, even though Judo is one. Since it would be difficult for a non-Chinese to compete in Kung Fu, considering how young we start and the effort we put into it, a level of effort that some might see as being almost abusive.


----------



## faithfulguy

Jackdaws said:


> LOL - yes, they do. And when they hold "World" Series and "World" Championships - they invite players from other countries too. Only in the US - would LA playing NY be consider a "World" Series.



The world series was named because there were two leagues in the US. Bring these two leagues with different rules together for a championship helped created the "world series" Nowadays, its still called world series as the US major league is still the premier league in the world. The same goes for basketball, hocky and US football. you would noticed that in the US, the major league soccer champion is not regarded as the world champion. Everyone knows that the European football championships league winner is in effect the "world champion". I know that there is a tournaments that consist of continental champions but that is such a micky mouse setup that no one pays attention.

BTW, I am actually hoping for India to win the badminton bronze medal. As this medal would mean a lot more to India than to China that sweeps all the medals.


----------



## Oldman1

itaskol said:


> we should allow africans to join chinese nationality.
> the blacks origin people are better in track and field.It is in their nature.



So Liu Xiang was a fluke?


----------



## shuttler

faithfulguy said:


> The world series was named because there were two leagues in the US. Bring these two leagues with different rules together for a championship helped created the "world series" Nowadays, its still called world series as the US major league is still the premier league in the world. *The same goes for basketball, hocky and US football. *you would noticed that in the US, the major league soccer champion is not regarded as the world champion. Everyone knows that the European football championships league winner is in effect the "world champion". I know that there is a tournaments that consist of continental champions but that is such a micky mouse setup that no one pays attention.



I think you mean 'ice' hockey. Take a look at these before you say US is the best and can rightfully call themselves "world champions"

List of IIHF World Championship medalists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Big Seven
> 
> The strongest men's ice hockey nations are sometimes referred to as the Big Seven:
> Canada, Czech Republic, Finland, Russia, Sweden, United States,Slovakia
> 
> Ice hockey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The Canadians will surely say no if the Americans claim they are the undisputed world champions even on a club level:

List of Stanley Cup champions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Regarding american football, hardly it is played outside of North America.

European Champions league is on club level. There are the equivalent of a European Champions league in South America. The club champion of each continental league will compete once every year in the 'FIFA Club world cup' and they have these results:

FIFA Club World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Brazillian clubs have won 3 out of 8 ties. And this is just on the Club level. There is a Championship Tourny on the national level too



> BTW, I am actually hoping for India to win the badminton bronze medal. As this medal would mean a lot more to India than to China that sweeps all the medals.



the indian will play against the world's no 2 Wang Xin. Head to head the record is 4-2 in our favour! Not a single medal won by the Chinese Team nor any event competing is superfluous! 

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Feng Haifeng and Cai Yun*

*go for Gold in Men's doubles*

next in the final against the Danish pair of Boe/Morgensen who beat Chung / Lee (S Korea). The S Koreans will be playing against the Malaysians Koo / Tan for Bronze. Good luck Malaysia!

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

women team in fencing semi guys fingers cross

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

silver for our women double rowing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

ChinaToday said:


> silver for our women double rowing



Yes. *Women's Lightweight Double Sculls
*
our *15th silver*, first medal of the day!

Congratulations to *Xi Dongxiang and Huang Weny i*

*Congratulations!*

**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Saina nehwal is currently playing Wang Xin for bronze in womens single badminton.
Saina is really getting hammered at the moment.

update

OMG

Saina won!

Wang xin retired!

Congratulations Saina!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

Saina giving her tough fight. Its 18/20.... How she getting hammerd?.... She up against world no.2 who started playing since age 3 like other chinese players.... Hammerd would be like 0/20 in favor of chinese player.... Saina giving really tough fight.... Chinese should stop making fun of saina nehwal who beaten many chinese players before.... infact its shame that world no.5 giving tough fight to world no.2....

UPDATE
SAINA NEHWAL WON. Chinese player couldnt keep up against saina nehwal. WOW she really did well even after losing first round. CONGRATULATION INDIA


----------



## scorpionx

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Saina nehwal is currently playing Wang Xin for bronze in womens single badminton.
> Saina is really getting hammered at the moment.


Saina won the bronze,dear


----------



## isro2222

SAINA NEHWAL MORE FIT THAN CHINESE WORLD NO.2. SAINA ALREADY BEATEN SAME PLAYER MANY TIMES BEFORE.... SAINA MADE CHINESE PLAYER STAMINA LOSE AND FORCED CHINESE PLAYER TO QUIT THE GAME. SAINA YOU ARE HEART OF INDIA. YOU MADE INDIA PROUD.... SAINA ALWAYS WORKS ALOT HARD ON FITTNESS. CONGRATULATION INDIA.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I Congratulated her Indian comrades.
STFU and dont talk trash about Chinese here. She lost the first set and won by default when Wang got injured, not skill.
Congratulations India nonetheless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fred

Congrats Everyone.....Sania Wins Bronze...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I Congratulated her Indian comrades.
> STFU and dont talk trash about Chinese here. She lost the first set and won by default, *not skill.*
> Congratulations India nonetheless



Stamina matters. A medal winner with no skill sounds hilarious.


----------



## SpArK

scorpionx said:


> Stamina matters.



yup

Staminamaina ehh ehh wakka wakka ehh ehhh


----------



## isro2222

SAINA FORCED CHINESE PLAYER TO QUIT.... I Remember the chinese male runner in beijing olympic when saw top runners he quit just few minutes before the game.... Same thing happened with chinese player. Saina took her to the level that she couldnt cope. Saina did that in previous games against same player. Saina lost first set closely and in other 2 won.... Saina alot fitter than world no.2. The problem world no.2 has is that she lose stamina faster then Saina. CONGRATULATION SAINA AND INDIA. You deserve it.


----------



## 888jamie888

Congrats India I guess. That puts you ahead of Serbia.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Win with humility, not trashing your opponent who lost by INJURY, not lack of stamina. Wang xin was leading by 1 set but injured herself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

I think ISRO got 1 thing mixed up. Nehwal lost the first game 18-21, the 2nd game Wang Xin retired (can someone give us an update why she had to retire?) So to claim Wang Xin is out of stamina after 1 match is bullsh!t.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

isro2222 said:


> SAINA FORCED CHINESE PLAYER TO QUIT.... I Remember the chinese male runner in beijing olympic when saw top runners he quit just few minutes before the game.... Same thing happened with chinese player. Saina took her to the level that she couldnt cope. Saina did that in previous games against same player. Saina lost first set closely and in other 2 won.... Saina alot fitter than world no.2. The problem world no.2 has is that she lose stamina faster then Saina. CONGRATULATION SAINA AND INDIA. You deserve it.



What a load of rubbish.
Saina didnt win because she was fitter than her opponent. Wang Xin got Injured. Indians it appears cannot win with humility. Were there any congratulations for Wang Yihan from Indian comrades for winning gold?
NO
The swarm here and talk 5hit about chinese stamina, even though we congratulate India on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

isro2222 said:


> SAINA FORCED CHINESE PLAYER TO QUIT.... I Remember the chinese male runner in beijing olympic when saw top runners he quit just few minutes before the game.... Same thing happened with chinese player. Saina took her to the level that she couldnt cope. Saina did that in previous games against same player. Saina lost first set closely and in other 2 won.... Saina alot fitter than world no.2. The problem world no.2 has is that she lose stamina faster then Saina. CONGRATULATION SAINA AND INDIA. You deserve it.


 
Saina there reacted very maturely there. Same cant be said for you.


----------



## Fanling Monk

Congratulations to Nehwal for winning the bronze medal!

Let it rest guys, keep this thread clean for those who want minute by minute updates. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

terranMarine said:


> I think ISRO got 1 thing mixed up. Nehwal lost the first game 18-21, the 2nd game Wang Xin retired (can someone give us an update why she had to retire?) So to claim Wang Xin is out of stamina after 1 match is bullsh!t.


Wang xin retired due to knee injury. Saina's reaction after winning was superb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Double post


----------



## ChinaToday

women team fencing china korea final guys fingers cross

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> What a load of rubbish.
> Saina didnt win because she was fitter than her opponent. Wang Xin got Injured. Indians it appears cannot win with humility. Were there any congratulations for Wang Yihan from Indian comrades for winning gold?
> NO
> The swarm here and talk 5hit about chinese stamina, even though we congratulate India on this thread.



No excuse mate a lost is a lost dont behave like those indians


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

ChinaToday said:


> No excuse mate a lost is a lost dont behave like those indians



Indeed a loss is a loss.
But talking trash about Chinese lack of stamina when it was a knee injury is just wrong.
read back in this thread, I was the first Chinese to congratulate the Indians.


----------



## maria khan

congratulation


----------



## terranMarine

scorpionx said:


> Wang xin retired due to knee injury. Saina's reaction after winning was superb.



Every athlete would react in a mature way unlike some Indian trolls here. Never heard of a top athlete had to retire after 1 game because of out of stamina. ISRO acted very childishly as if Newhal was too strong for Wang Xin and that she was out of breath. Remember 1 thing it's China who dominates badminton because of skills not because our players would claim opponents from other countries lack of stamina. Injuries happen and even when Lee Chong Wei had to retire this year against Lin Dan in a tournament we wouldn't humiliate him for lack of stamina. ISRO showed no respect towards a player with injury. Still i would congratulate India with the bronze medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

terranMarine said:


> Every athlete would react in a mature way unlike some Indian trolls here. Never heard of a top athlete had to retire after 1 game because of out of stamina. ISRO acted very childishly as if Newhal was too strong for Wang Xin and that she was out of breath. Remember 1 thing it's China who dominates badminton because of skills not because our players would claim opponents from other countries lack of stamina. Injuries happen and even when Lee Chong Wei had to retire this year against Lin Dan in a tournament we wouldn't humiliate him for lack of stamina. ISRO showed no respect towards a player with injury. Still i would congratulate India with the bronze medal.


I think he was so riled up because of other Chinese members making fun of India that made him comment in this way.

BTW thanks for your appreciation.


----------



## itaskol

what happend to the Russians this year? till now they only got 3 gold. they should get more gold. 
the USA is too strong this year.
russia losed in tennis a gold several minutes ago. usa has 23 gold now.
come on russia, be stronger. and take more gold from the USA.


----------



## itaskol

If russia lose too many gold. we are in danger.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

itaskol said:


> If russia lose too many gold. we are in danger.



Dude, relax.
Its still anybody's game right now. As of now, Im still confident China will come first.


----------



## terranMarine

We still have Usain Bolt and athletes from African countries to make it tough for the Americans. USA will get some extra medals in swimming so China must try to get the extra golds from diving.


----------



## meena24

terranMarine said:


> We still have Usain Bolt and athletes from African countries to make it tough for the Americans. USA will get some extra medals in swimming so China must try to get the extra golds from diving.



All the best to my Chinese brothers for getting more gold medals. I think both US and China are racing towards number 1, but i think China is leading the game. I saw the medal tally in Hindu news paper today, I request the members to update latest medal reports here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

itaskol said:


> If russia lose too many gold. we are in danger.



Is it all over for russia buddy



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Dude, relax.
> Its still anybody's game right now. As of now, Im still confident China will come first.



Me too i still think we can win this but not as many golds as in beijing

women sailing we are in the final

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

And China grabs another gold women's team badminton. 22G 16S 10B = Total 48 medals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

Congrats to China  Another Gold medal in the Women's Badminton Double's .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anon45

Not going to say total medals is all that matters, but thats a major metric of what the US has been looking at since the 1960's.

I guess you could go so far as to call it a 'seperate event' from most golds.


----------



## Rafi

Minxia Wu should hopefully get Gold in the 3m springboard diving final, should make it 23 Gold for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Chen Ding is about to win gold in 20 km walk!

update

And he gets it!
hard *** celebrating for the last 3km!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Current medal count







US leading by 2 gold, China leading by 1 overall.


----------



## 888jamie888

LetsGetRowdy said:


> Current medal count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US leading by 2 gold, China leading by 1 overall.


Try the BBC one, updates a bit quicker.
China and GB both have another gold and China another bronze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theniubt

LetsGetRowdy said:


> Current medal count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US leading by 2 gold, China leading by 1 overall.



Actually this is more current  We're just down by 1 gold and leading in total!!






Go China Go!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

888jamie888 said:


> Try the BBC one, updates a bit quicker.
> China and GB both have another gold and China another bronze.



Thanks, and looks like US got another silver.


----------



## scherz

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Chen Ding is about to win gold in 20 km walk!
> 
> update
> 
> And he gets it!
> hard *** celebrating for the last 3km!



rly? I wanted to watch it, but i though he will lose anyway. but i underestimated him. soooryyyyyyyyyyyy

Edit: Lol there are even 3 chinese in top 4. Didnt know we are that good in walking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Let me do a brief medal count during my absence:

*Women Trampolin OUCH! 15th silver 10th Bronze
Badminton Women's Singles 21st Gold 16th silver
Badminton Women's double 22nd Gold - BRILLIANCE!
Men's 20km Race Walk 23rd Gold 11th Bronze = Great Walk! We captured the Gold, Bronze and 4th place!

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

shuttler said:


> Let me do a brief medal count during my absence:
> 
> *Women Trampolin OUCH! 15th silver 10th Bronze
> Badminton Women's Singles 21st Gold 16th silver
> Badminton Women's double 22nd Gold - BRILLIANCE!
> Men's 20km Race Walk 23rd Gold 11th Bronze = Great Walk! We captured the Gold, Bronze and 4th place!
> 
> *



*Gold 23 Come on China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

scherz said:


> rly? I wanted to watch it, but i though he will lose anyway. but i underestimated him. soooryyyyyyyyyyyy



The dude wasn't even that far in front in the last 3 km and he was waving and high fiving the crowd! The commentators were like wtf?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> The dude wasn't even that far in front in the last 3 km and *he was waving and high fiving the crowd*! The commentators were like wtf?



He still had a few liters in his tank! Great Walk and *Chen Ding* is going to celebrate his birthday in a few hours time!

*Happy Birthday and Congratulations!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChinaToday

hopefully we can get few golds in 2 hours

swimming men 1500m is a certainty
swimming women team 100m second fastest qualifiers
fencing team women atleast a silver

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I gotta go to work in a few hours and haven't slept yet. I gotta watch Sun Yang and the womens medley relay first!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I gotta go to work in a few hours and haven't slept yet. I gotta watch Sun Yang and the womens medley relay first!



I am also waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

we are doing very well in the pool congrats to all our swimmers



Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> I am also waiting



I will be watching both fencing and swimming



shuttler said:


> Let me do a brief medal count during my absence:
> 
> *Women Trampolin OUCH! 15th silver 10th Bronze
> Badminton Women's Singles 21st Gold 16th silver
> Badminton Women's double 22nd Gold - BRILLIANCE!
> Men's 20km Race Walk 23rd Gold 11th Bronze = Great Walk! We captured the Gold, Bronze and 4th place!
> 
> *



women trampoline is a really let down expected them to get gold, they just ruined my prediction early on we will get atleast 6 golds today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I gotta go to work in a few hours and haven't slept yet. I gotta watch Sun Yang and the womens medley relay first!



Take care and go on a high mood sustaining your fatique! Let's search if there is a link to the races and post it here!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

ChinaToday said:


> women trampoline is a really let down expected them to get gold, they just ruined my prediction early on we will get atleast 6 golds today



Credit to the Canadian. She did it well and deserved the Gold. Our 2 girls were not at their best! Tough luck! I have heard some very strange shrieks every time when our 2nd girl He Wenna was bouncing high. Anyone heard them?

*The silver medalist (15th) Huang Shanshan:*







*The bronze medallist (10th) He Wenna (the fiancee of our gymnast, Chen Yibing:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

shuttler said:


> Credit to the Canadian. She did it well and deserved the Gold. Our 2 girls were not at their best! Tough luck! I have heard some very strange shrieks every time when our 2nd girl He Wenna was bouncing high. Anyone heard them?
> 
> *The silver medalist (15th) Huang Shanshan:*



I didnt see the match but the shrieks could be the coaches whistle. Dong dong's coach whistled at the peak of each bounce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

I just saw the medal ceremony of shot put and had to laugh at those cupboard sized men holding a little bouquet of flowers. What an odd image!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

ChinaToday said:


> we are doing very well in the pool congrats to all our swimmers
> I will be watching both fencing and swimming



SUN is leading and beating the world record!

Our women team epee is leading with one bout to go!

*Go China for our 24th and 25th GOLD! and a world record in 1500m swimming race!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scherz

SUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U ARE AAAAAAAAWSOME!!!!!!!!!! **** YEAH!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

YES! *Our 24th Gold in Men's 1500m freestyle swimming and a new world record!*

*Sun Yang @14:31:02 A new world record * The old record was set also by Sun in Shanghai World Championships 2011 @14:34.14

*Congratulations!

Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fanling Monk

shuttler said:


> SUN is leading and beating the world record!
> 
> Our women team epee is leading with one bout to go!
> 
> *Go China for our 24th and 25th GOLD! and a world record in 1500m swimming race!*




Sun is simply awesome, Bro, on top of that we also have Shiwen Yi. I can't get over it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

shuttler said:


> YES! *Our 24th Gold in Men's 1500m swimming and a new world record!*
> 
> *Sun Yang @14:31:02 A new world record *
> 
> *Congratulations!
> 
> Go China!*



OMG WTF excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

SUN YANG THE SUPER MAN!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Fanling Monk said:


> Sun is simply awesome, Bro, on top of that we also have Shiwen Yi. I can't get over it!



Indeed Bro! So proud of him! He and Ye are the brightest in our swimming team. Both set new world records and won multiple medals (2 golds each) for the Country!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itaskol

omg. three seconds faster than world record!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*We are bagging the 25th Gold in women's team epee! hurray!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scherz

ahhhhhhhhh we won^^ ahhhhh ahhh....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday

women team 100m medly next go china go

well done to our women fancing team you make us proud

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## theniubt

We've got it on fencing!!

25th GOLD!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

*Go China Brothers!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChinaToday

our women swimming team s the world record holder, come on give us one more gold

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

shuttler said:


> *Go China Brothers!*



Gold no.25

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rafi said:


> Gold no.25



Thanks buddy, and we are at the top of the medal table again!!!

I hope we can keep it!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Women 4x100 medley relay:

*We are 5th best!* beating Holland Denmark and G Britian

*Well done girls! *

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Thanks buddy, and we are at the top of the medal table again!!!
> 
> I hope we can keep it!!!!!!



*Inshallah*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## huskie

this is a good day for team China. congrats to all those who did their best, medals or not, great game indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

Sun Yang 14:31.02 new world record, awesome performance. He was 8.61 seconds faster than the 2nd placed Canadian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itaskol

today is our lucky day. chinese girls beated GB in hockey. 2:1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*12th Bronze in Women discus throw!

*

*Li Yanfeng! *@67.22 meters








*Li Yanfeng* kisses her bronze medal at the women's discus throw victory ceremony during the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Olympic Stadium August 4, 2012. 


*Congratulations!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## huskie

I am not sure if any of you guys has watched women's single sculls final earlier. There are one athlete from Belarus, Ekaterina Karsten, and she is 40 years old, and also the Chinese athlete Zhang Xiuyun who is 36 years old. both are amazing moms, I bet their kids must be very proud. Zhang won a silver medal (double sculls ) in Atlanta in 1996, but was later diagnosed of serious congenital herat disease, and had to retire. After many years, she returned with a stronger heart after a coronary surgery, and still competes on the highest level. Although her performance in the final is not as good as the heat and she only finished last, but still an admirable achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*Gold medallist Chen Ding of China poses*
(L-R) Silver medalist Erick Barrondo of Guatemala, *gold medalist, Chen Ding of China*, and *bronze medalist Wang Zhen of China *celebrate their medals in the Men's 20k Walk on Day 8 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at Olympic Stadium

Chen also sets the new Olympic record.

Congratualtions!



huskie said:


> I am not sure if any of you guys has watched women's single sculls final earlier. There are one athlete from Belarus, Ekaterina Karsten, and she is 40 years old, and also the Chinese athlete Zhang Xiuyun who is 36 years old. both are amazing moms, I bet their kids must be very proud. Zhang won a silver medal (double sculls ) in Atlanta in 1996, but was later diagnosed of serious congenital herat disease, and had to retire. After many years, she returned with a stronger heart after a coronary surgery, and still competes on the highest level. Although her performance in the final is not as good as the heat and she only finished last, but still an admirable achievement.



Indeed! That's great achievement beyond any medal count! 
The oldest athlete is a Japanese who is over 70 years old competing in equestrian
And they make the spirit of Olympics shine!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahfatzia

huskie said:


> I am not sure if any of you guys has watched women's single sculls final earlier. There are one athlete from Belarus, Ekaterina Karsten, and she is 40 years old, and also the Chinese athlete Zhang Xiuyun who is 36 years old. both are amazing moms, I bet their kids must be very proud. Zhang won a silver medal (double sculls ) in Atlanta in 1996, but was later diagnosed of serious congenital herat disease, and had to retire. After many years, she returned with a stronger heart after a coronary surgery, and still competes on the highest level. Although her performance in the final is not as good as the heat and she only finished last, but still an admirable achievement.




Very touching story. Zhang Xiuyun &#24352;&#31168;&#20113; indeed a very courageous woman who loves the sport and works hard at it. She's a model for us to emulated, be it in sports or other arena of live. 

Good lucks to the Olympians of China!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

i just worked out we can still get 10-15 golds
badminton 2 golds
diving 4 golds
Table tennis 2
Atheltics 1
gymnastics may be 2 or 3
various others 3

final total china will get 37-40 golds


----------



## isro2222

What's the medals tally?.... i saw america sweep golds in swimming yet again.... Man they eating gold like they hungry since 1000s of years.... Any channel i turn i see america grabbing golds.


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

isro2222 said:


> What's the medals tally?.... i saw america sweep golds in swimming yet again.... Man they eating gold like they hungry since 1000s of years.... Any channel i turn i see america grabbing golds.



They currently have 26 gold, leading over China by 1 and with 53 overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

@Letsgetrowday thanks.... Which country will have more chances to win Gold? America or china? Like if you have any List of events in which both america and china taking part? With info who good in that event.... i know it will be long list but will be very useful info that will give an idea who might top in the end....


----------



## Götterdämmerung

terranMarine said:


> Sun Yang 14:31.02 new world record, awesome performance. He was 8.61 seconds faster than the 2nd placed Canadian.



I saw that competition and the German commentator Franziska van Almsik (former OG multi-gold medalist) said at least 50 times "amazing" in the last three minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

isro2222 said:


> What's the medals tally?.... i saw america sweep golds in swimming yet again.... Man they eating gold like they hungry since 1000s of years.... Any channel i turn i see america grabbing golds.



Too many events in Swimming, I dont know why.

Americans are doing really bad in Track and Field which traditionally their strongest ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> What a load of rubbish.
> Saina didnt win because she was fitter than her opponent. Wang Xin got Injured. Indians it appears cannot win with humility. Were there any congratulations for Wang Yihan from Indian comrades for winning gold?
> NO
> The swarm here and talk 5hit about chinese stamina, even though we congratulate India on this thread.



China should get no congratulations unless it can best America in total gold or total medal. Winning a single gold medal by China does not deserve congratulations. 

However, an Indian that wins a bronze to more valuable to India than a Chinese that win a gold medal is to China as China win so many gold medals, win a single one becomes insignificant. Same goes to countries like the US, Russia, Britain. But to a country like India and Vietnam, winning a single bronze is a cause for popping champaign cork.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theniubt

iajdani said:


> Too many events in Swimming, I dont know why.
> 
> Americans are doing really bad in Track and Field which traditionally their strongest ground.



Agreed. 

America's really have the upper hand on this kind of medal distribution. There are just simply way too many medals in swimming, and it's pretty much the same swimmers that's getting the golds over and over again. Not to mention the people they swim against is pretty the same too, so what's the point?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahfatzia

As the swimming events are winding down, the US receives *30 out of her 54 total medals* from the pool, *16 out of her 26 **golds*, *8 out of her 13 silvers* and *6 out of her 15 bronzes*.

The total *30 medals are more than any 3 countries combined*, talking about dominance!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

shuttler said:


> YES! *Our 24th Gold in Men's 1500m freestyle swimming and a new world record!*
> 
> *Sun Yang @14:31:02 A new world record * The old record was set also by Sun in Shanghai World Championships 2011 @14:34.14
> 
> *Congratulations!
> 
> Go China!*



LOL! This guy is a beast!

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

faithfulguy said:


> China should get no congratulations unless it can best America in total gold or total medal. Winning a single gold medal by China does not deserve congratulations.
> 
> However, an Indian that wins a bronze to more valuable to India than a Chinese that win a gold medal is to China as China win so many gold medals, win a single one becomes insignificant. Same goes to countries like the US, Russia, Britain. But to a country like India and Vietnam, winning a single bronze is a cause for popping champaign cork.


We find happiness even in despair and scarcity. That's one of our trait that makes us different, good or bad.

BTW its cheap to bring India and Vietnam in it. If we spend more on our sports, you will say use this money for hunger.. You guys can't breather unless you spew hatred against us. BTW US has considerably less population than you, why they are ahead.....


----------



## shuttler

ahfatzia said:


> As the swimming events are winding down, the US receives *30 out of her 54 total medals* from the pool, *16 out of her 26 **golds*, *8 out of her 13 silvers* and *6 out of her 15 bronzes*.
> 
> The total *30 medals are more than any 3 countries combined*, talking about dominance!



Yeah, the length of the races are quite arbitrary. They dont have 800m or 2000m otherwise Sun may get 2 more golds.

Or let the heights of the diving platform have 5m and 15m for men women individual and synchronised, then China will sweep
8 more golds + a mixed synchronized in 3m 5m 10m 15m = 12 golds in total

And then the badminton to expand to men and women teams = 2 more goldsfor China

T/T to have men and women double and a mixed double = 3 more golds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

theniubt said:


> Agreed.
> 
> America's really have the upper hand on this kind of medal distribution. There are just simply way too many medals in swimming, and it's pretty much the same swimmers that's getting the golds over and over again. Not to mention the people they swim against is pretty the same too, so what's the point?



I also find it quite stupid to repeat again and again that Phelps has won 18 golds (no doubt he is good in swimming) and thus the most succesful olympian in history. Err, how about most olympians just have no chance to win more than one gold in their disciplin, because the amount of gold medals in most disciplines is either one gold and if there is more gold to win, you can count them on one hand at max.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fanling Monk

Götterdämmerung;3268665 said:


> I also find it quite stupid to repeat again and again that Phelps has won 18 golds (no doubt he is good in swimming) and thus the most succesful olympian in history. Err, how about most olympians just have no chance to win more than one gold in their disciplin, because the amount of gold medals in most disciplines is either one gold and if there is more gold to win, you can count them on one hand at max.




You lucky you're not in the US where all you hear is Michael Phelps, be it in radio/TV sport moments or regular conversations. I'm visiting here so I have to pretend I don't understand English well enough as to avoid being 'Phelps' out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*One of the proudest Gold Medal we got * after all the hassle!







*Zhao Yunlei and Tian Qing collect golds*
*Zhao Yunlei (R) and Tian Qing of China* on the podium with their gold medals following their victory in the women's Doubles Badminton.

Zhao is instrumental in winning 2 gold medals, this one and the mixed double with her fiance, *Zhang Nan!*










Gold medalists, *China's Zhao Yunlei,* third from right, and *Tian Qing,* third from left, silver medalists, Japan's Reika Kakiiwa, far left, and Mizuki Fujii, bronze medalists, Russia's Valeria Sorokina, far right, and Nina Vislova pose at the podium of the badminton women's doubles at the 2012 Summer Olympics, Saturday, Aug. 4, 2012, in London. (AP Photo/Andres Leighton)



*We were unable to have a clean sweep of women's single due to Wang Xin's injury!
*





China's badminton player* Li Xuerui* beat her teammate *Wang Yihan* in three games to acquire the gold medal of women's singles on Saturday afternoon.






*Li Xuerui *takes gold!






*Wang Yihan* (silver medallist - women's single)

*Congratulations!*






*China's Wang Xin* plays against India's Saina Nehwal in a women's singles badminton bronze medal match of the 2012 Summer Olympics, Saturday, Aug. 4, 2012, in London. Wang conceded the bronze to Nehwal retiring injured after she won the first game 21-18 and was up in the second 1-0. (AP Photo/Saurabh Das)






*Unlucky **Wang Xin*! *Speedy recovery*!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## theniubt

KRAIT said:


> We find happiness even in despair and scarcity. That's one of our trait that makes us different, good or bad.
> 
> BTW its cheap to bring India and Vietnam in it. If we spend more on our sports, you will say use this money for hunger.. You guys can't breather unless you spew hatred against us. *BTW US has considerably less population than you, why they are ahead.....*



That's because swimming has a lot of medals to win, and it's pretty much the same swimmers who kept grabbing those golds. Not saying they don't deserve the golds or anything, they deserve everything they've earned. Over half of US's golds are from the pool, but those golds just aren't as meaningful as the ones they've won from other sports. 

It's pretty ridiculous to Keep racing the same winners against the pretty much same losers. Not to mention this Olympics has shredded some medals from table tennis, where China can definitely bag a few more from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

deleted- essentially a double post


----------



## shuttler

*Brilliant swordswomen from China!*












*China celebrate gold in the women's Epee Team Fencing final*
(L-R) Gold medalists *Li Na, Luo Xiaojuan, Sun Yujie and Xu Anqi of China* celebrate on the podium during the medal ceremony after the women's Epee Team Fencing finals on Day 8 at ExCeL






*Luo Xiaojuan* of China competes against Monika Sozanska of Germany during the Women's Epee Team Fencing quarterfinals on Day 8 at ExCel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

theniubt said:


> That's because swimming has a lot of medals to win, and it's pretty much the same swimmers who kept grabbing those golds. Not saying they don't deserve the golds or anything, they deserve everything they've earned. Over half of US's golds are from the pool, but those golds just aren't as meaningful as the ones they've won from other sports.
> 
> It's pretty ridiculous to Keep racing the same winners against the pretty much same losers. Not to mention this Olympics has shredded some medals from table tennis, where China can definitely bag a few more from there.



Instead of complaining about the system, China should work harder to win more medals in the pool. I know that some Americans are cry babies as well as we had seen earlier this week. But the Chinese should not do the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

theniubt said:


> That's because swimming has a lot of medals to win, and it's pretty much the same swimmers who kept grabbing those golds. Not saying they don't deserve the golds or anything, they deserve everything they've earned. Over half of US's golds are from the pool, but those golds just aren't as meaningful as the ones they've won from other sports.
> 
> *It's pretty ridiculous to Keep racing the same winners against the pretty much same losers.* Not to mention this Olympics has shredded some medals from table tennis, where China can definitely bag a few more from there.



False and a very dangerous thought for champions if they want to stay at the top. World beaters have as much a right to compete as anyone else, and victory is never assured no matter how often the champion has won. Those 'losers' as you call them are presumably the best their country has to offer, they are offered again and again because they are still considered the best.

As for the golds from swimming being not as meaningful _to you_, that isn't really relevant.


----------



## theniubt

anon45 said:


> False and a very dangerous thought for champions if they want to stay at the top. World beaters have as much a right to compete as anyone else, and victory is never assured no matter how often the champion has won. Those 'losers' as you call them are presumably the best their country has to offer, they are offered again and again because they are still considered the best.
> 
> As for the golds from swimming being not as meaningful _to you_, that isn't really relevant.



You don't get it.

It's simple as racing the same fast runner against the same slow runner every time. No doubt the fast runner can win much easier, unless s/he messed up during the race. Not to mention the pressure will be easier for the fast runner after s/he knew s/he opponent's maximum strength, race after race.

It's the matter of how medal distribution is set up, I'm not blaming the swimmers. Get it straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

faithfulguy said:


> Instead of complaining about the system, China should work harder to win more medals in the pool. I know that some Americans are cry babies as well as we had seen earlier this week. But the Chinese should not do the same thing.



crybabies cross all national boundaries, that is abundantly clear.


----------



## shuttler

*The Superstar!*






*Sun Yang of China won gold medal with a new world record of 14:31.02.*







Gold medalist *Sun Yang of China* (C), silver medalist Ryan Cochrane of Canada (L) and bronze medalist Oussama Mellouli of Tunisia attend victory ceremony of men's 1500m freestyle contest, at London 2012 Olympic Games in London, Britain, on August 4, 2012. *Sun Yang* of China won gold medal with a *new world record of 14:31.02.* (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## theniubt

faithfulguy said:


> Instead of complaining about the system, China should work harder to win more medals in the pool. I know that some Americans are cry babies as well as we had seen earlier this week. But the Chinese should not do the same thing.



Agreed.

China's swimming really does need some work, especially on the men's part. It would be a HUGE advantage for us, according to the current type of medal distribution.


----------



## shuttler

*He may not be the best in the world. But he is the best in Asia and he is the first Chinese to get qualified in the semi-final round of Men's 100m race!*















Su Bingtian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## isro2222

@faithfulguy thats what makes a medal special in india.... If i ask any chinese name all athelits who won medals then no one would answer (unless until cut and paste).... in india medalist becomes hero. He gets attention of not only india but many other countries.... india can do far better but we dont allow cruel coaches who sits on 3 year old girl/boy back and punches.... we are improving year by year without the training like athelits gets in china.... india already did well in olympics and in boxing our 3 boxers in medals contention along with 5 wrestlers. 3 shooting too coming up and 800M We have tintu luka who does well.... Our 2 boxers were robbed in day light by judges or we wud had got more medals by now. Same think in shooting. We lost narrowly.... So am happy by india's performence so far.... Coming days alot important for india.


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

isro2222 said:


> @faithfulguy thats what makes a medal special in india.... If i ask any chinese name all athelits who won medals then no one would answer (unless until cut and paste).... in india medalist becomes hero. He gets attention of not only india but many other countries.... india can do far better but we dont allow cruel coaches who sits on 3 year old girl/boy back and punches.... we are improving year by year without the training like athelits gets in china.... india already did well in olympics and in boxing our 3 boxers in medals contention along with 5 wrestlers. 3 shooting too coming up and 800M We have tintu luka who does well.... Our 2 boxers were robbed in day light by judges or we wud had got more medals by now. Same think in shooting. We lost narrowly.... So am happy by india's performence so far.... Coming days alot important for india.



I know that you are a so-called democrazy country and so is USA. I am wondering why USA can achieve so many but you get nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

isro2222 said:


> india can do far better but we dont allow cruel coaches who sits on 3 year old girl/boy back and punches.... we are improving year by year without the training like athelits gets in china....



shining India actually is the worst place for a child to live in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

beijingwalker said:


> shining India actually is the worst place for a child to live in the world.



Indians claim that they dont allow cruel coaches to sit on 3 year old child and USA,Korea,Japan,UK and germany dont allow that either. but those countries get so many golds. why does India get nothing? are they inferior to their democratic counterparts?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

People getting in the pathetic pool of off topic rant making trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

a cuontry with same size of population with us but get zero. Amazing & unbelivable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

theniubt said:


> That's because swimming has a lot of medals to win, and it's pretty much the same swimmers who kept grabbing those golds. Not saying they don't deserve the golds or anything, they deserve everything they've earned. Over half of US's golds are from the pool, but those golds just aren't as meaningful as the ones they've won from other sports.
> 
> It's pretty ridiculous to Keep racing the same winners against the pretty much same losers. Not to mention this Olympics has shredded some medals from table tennis, where China can definitely bag a few more from there.


Now that is genuinely -- to put it politely -- a dumbass argument.

Other than the team relay, swimmers compete against at least two things:

- Other competitors from other countries,

- And time which is directly related to records and recognition.

But unlike 'combatant' contests like fencing or judo, contests like swimming, track or gymnastics pits the contestant more against his/her own physical limits and against nature than against each other. For any event in the foot races, why do we need to race multiple contestants at the same time? Why not just race *EACH* contestant at a time and let his/her own physical prowess take its course against nature? It was only in the very early days of the Olympics, as in when only the ancient Greeks did it, did fellow contestants matter. But with the advent of time keeping and records, even though the psychological motivation factor exists in pitting multiple racers against the same course but at the same time is necessary to motivate individual racers, the reality is that the primary goal for each racer is not to beat his competitor but to beat the current record time.

If it was *YOU* who was standing on the podium with any medal, you would not say that the swimming contest is trivial and its awards meaningless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> Now that is genuinely -- to put it politely -- a dumbass argument.
> 
> Other than the team relay, swimmers compete against at least two things:
> 
> - Other competitors from other countries,
> 
> - And time which is directly related to records and recognition.
> 
> But unlike 'combatant' contests like fencing or judo, contests like swimming, track or gymnastics pits the contestant more against his/her own physical limits and against nature than against each other. For any event in the foot races, why do we need to race multiple contestants at the same time? Why not just race *EACH* contestant at a time and let his/her own physical prowess take its course against nature? It was only in the very early days of the Olympics, as in when only the ancient Greeks did it, did fellow contestants matter. But with the advent of time keeping and records, even though the psychological motivation factor exists in pitting multiple racers against the same course but at the same time is necessary to motivate individual racers, the reality is that the primary goal for each racer is not to beat his competitor but to beat the current record time.
> 
> If it was *YOU* who was standing on the podium with any medal, you would not say that the swimming contest is trivial and its awards meaningless.



That's why "world record" exists, and I never denied the fact that those swimmer don't deserved the medals.

A dumbass argument would be you trying to take my original statement to a whole different level, where there's almost no connections to it.

A new "time record" that's being set by the a fast US swimmer is one thing. But racing that fast swimmer against almost the same slower ones (proven by races), to win over and over is another, since the "gold" is not determined by setting a new record, but who finishes first.

The meaning of most of those "golds" from the pool is no more than a GTR spanking a Civic, including in reverse, repeatedly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

theniubt said:


> That's why "world record" exists, and I never denied the fact that those swimmer don't deserved the medals.
> 
> A dumbass argument would be you trying to *take my original statement to a whole different level*, where there's almost no connections to it.


And that level is ignorance.



theniubt said:


> A new "time record" that's being set by the a fast US swimmer is one thing. But racing that fast swimmer against almost the same slower ones (proven by races), to win over and over is another, since the "gold" is not determined by setting a new record, but who finishes first.
> 
> The meaning of most of those "golds" from the pool is no more than a GTR spanking a Civic, including in reverse, repeatedly.


This tells me you missed the point completely. With the advent of time keeping, we can race individual racers one at a time and the awards goes to the ones with the three lowest times. All race times will be kept secret until all racers completed their runs. The only pressure in the racer's head will be the knowledge of the current time record and the uncertainty of who could beat his or hers later.

But that is neither how we race nor how we want to race. We want the physical presence and psychological pressures of fellow competitors as well as the pressure of knowledge of the current time record. So despite the fact that the awards are given to the top three finishers, *EACH* of the contestants are more focused on breaking the time record than on finishing first.

This is where you missed the point completely: That you will always have the opportunity to race against a time record than against a fellow racer, especially if that racer lives in another continent and is well known in the sport, but you will always know the immutable record of what he/she has done and trains for it. Or rather against it.

You will never know who is going to be next to you on the starting line. If the world's best tripped while getting out of the bathtub and died before the meet, you will still have what he accomplished to race against. Not against the world's second best next to you. Not against the unknown several spots down the line. The advent of time keeping elevated international sports to entirely new levels in that such knowledge compelled new training techniques, products, and even humans, across the world.

I know you want to downplay the Americans' accomplishment out of nationalistic fervor for China, but yours is a feeble criticism and seemingly reflect no experience at formal competition in either combative sports or else. Try yours on the Chinese Olympians and see how much they will laugh at you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

theniubt said:


> That's why "world record" exists, and I never denied the fact that those swimmer don't deserved the medals.
> 
> A dumbass argument would be you trying to take my original statement to a whole different level, where there's almost no connections to it.
> 
> A new "time record" that's being set by the a fast US swimmer is one thing. But racing that fast swimmer against almost the same slower ones (proven by races), to win over and over is another, since the "gold" is not determined by setting a new record, but who finishes first.
> 
> The meaning of most of those "golds" from the pool is no more than a GTR spanking a Civic, including in reverse, repeatedly.



Meaning is subjective.

Humans aren't cars, and by comparing the two you are implying that American Swimmers have some sort of inherent natural advantage against other swimmers.


----------



## shuttler

*Women hockey China 2-1 G Britian*












The positions of the teams in group A are:

Nethelands 12 points
G Britian 9
China 7
S Korea 3
Belgium 2
Japan 1

The important last 2 matches to decide which 2 will qualify to semi final are:

*China vs Japan
Netherlands vs G Briitian
*

China should win against Japan which is the weakest team of the group. So China will increase by 3 points to 10.

*Now the crucial result in the G Britian's match against Netherlands is:*
if GB draw, they get 1 point and level in points with China (assuming China beat Japan) ***
if GB win, they are qualified at the expense of China
if GB lose, China will be in final 4.

*Check this one out if Netherlands will do GB a favour!
*

*** can anyone tell what will decide the team to qualify into the next round if 2 teams equal in points? Is it the better goal difference or better head-to-head record in the tournament?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*The greatest matches in the men's badminton. Battles of the Kings!
8:00 pm BJ time*

Men's singles, *the best two men in the circuit*:

*Super Dan vs Lee CW*






























*Lin *and *Lee *


*Men's doubles @ 9:15 BJ time or after Lin/Lee 's match*

*Cai Yun / Fu Haifeng *vs Boe / Morgensen (Denmark)











*Go Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

Netherlands vs G Briitian



Are you kidding me?

GB can then kiss field hockey goodbye!

Dutch women team in hockey is just like Phelps in the pool in his prime time, invincible!

Field Hockey to the Dutch is like Ping Pong to China, THE national sport. I started playing it when I was what, 11 or 12? almost every friggin Sunday. All chics play hockey, for god sake a team formed entirely by my ex could perhaps send GB home, let alone the national team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

and in the bronze medal *men's singles* match

*Chen Long* vs Lee Hyun Il











Lee Hyun Il

*Go China!*

*And we got our 13th Bronze from Chen!

Congratulations!*

*Bronze medal men's doubles* fight between:

Koo / Tan (Malaysia) vs Chung / Lee ( S Korea)







Koo / Tan








Chung / Lee

*And the S Korean pair prevail! Congratulations!
*





Speeder 2 said:


> Netherlands vs G Briitian
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> GB can then kiss field hockey goodbye!
> 
> Dutch women team in hockey is just like Phelps in the pool in his prime time, invincible!
> 
> Field Hockey to the Dutch is like Ping Pong to China, THE national sport. I started playing it when I was what, 11 or 12? almost every friggin Sunday. All chics play hockey, for god sake a team formed entirely by my ex could perhaps send GB home, let alone the national team.



I know so the Netherlands are leading the group and they are hot in gold! Let the teams play at the best so there is no more negaive news out of this Netherlands vs GB match!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

shuttler said:


> I know so the Netherlands are leading the group and they are hot in gold! Let the teams play at the best so there is no more negaive news out of this Netherlands vs GB match!



if we could 3 teams in women hockey, the rest of the world can forget about medals. is that strong. oke, once in a while Germany and Belgium ( just another "Dutch" team) could put up some resistance. When the mowen team won by just 1 goal against S Korea, it almost caused national media outrage.



Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> a cuontry with same size of population with us but get zero. Amazing & unbelivable





That's officially called "shining", after you take out national elec backout ceremonies and Monsoon seasons of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Boxing Zou Shiming our gold medal hope in Men's Light Fly (49kg)* beats Cuba into the quaterfinals







*Zou Shiming of China* (R) in action with Yosbany Veitia Soto of Cuba during the Men's Light Fly (46-49kg) Boxing on Day 8 at ExCeL.


and also look for *Xu Lijia* in sailing laser radial who is now ranking no. 2 after taking the lead in round 9 yesterday!

*Go China*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

@chinese users.... india didnt achieve medals because we dont get even basic needs. Our top wrestlers served rotten vegetables by goverment.... Yet we doing well. Indian goverment says achieving medals in olympic dont benefit indian goverment.... Its all about profit for them. In other hand china loves showing its fake shining power to world.... Yet been insulted around world. This olympic will be rememberd for wrong things and first country will come up in mind who did wrong thing is china.... People in olympic thinks chinese are robos. They even chanting robo come and robo goes.... i have seen here many threads in which chinese (paid ones) kept saying china will b no.1.... Well lets see.... Afterall its democrasy vs communist.... We will see who wins.... 290 million population country or 1.3 billion population country....


----------



## isro2222

@Shuttler ur 49kg boxer will meet indian new hero the K.O King Devendro singh.... He knocked both boxers and your chinese boxer will meet him in finals if both gets to finals.... India won all 3 medals by knocking out china.... 2 in shooting and 1 in badminton where chinese player got injured because saina knew if she extend the game it will exaust the chinese player.... And it did. Saina saved her energy while chinese player gave everything and lost breath.... Chinese player was 20/13 lead.... Saina came back hard 18/20 before giving the set as chinese player just wanted to score 1 point but saina wanted 8 points.... I would love to see chinese boxer meeting the hot head devendro singh. Man devendro is a lite weight mike tyson and manny pac....


----------



## beijingwalker

isro2222 said:


> @chinese users.... india didnt achieve medals because we dont get even basic needs. Our top wrestlers served rotten vegetables by goverment.... Yet we doing well. Indian goverment says achieving medals in olympic dont benefit indian goverment.... Its all about profit for them. In other hand china loves showing its fake shining power to world.... Yet been insulted around world. This olympic will be rememberd for wrong things and first country will come up in mind who did wrong thing is china.... People in olympic thinks chinese are robos. They even chanting robo come and robo goes.... i have seen here many threads in which chinese (paid ones) kept saying china will b no.1.... Well lets see.... Afterall its democrasy vs communist.... We will see who wins.... 290 million population country or 1.3 billion population country....



your mind is stuck in 1960s,haha,we are robots?hope you can come up with something better than this one.and you sound so mad.calm down a little bit and do rational talking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> And that level is ignorance.



And that would be your level.




gambit said:


> This tells me you missed the point completely. With the advent of time keeping, we can race individual racers one at a time and the awards goes to the ones with the three lowest times. All race times will be kept secret until all racers completed their runs. The only pressure in the racer's head will be the knowledge of the current time record and the uncertainty of who could beat his or hers later.
> 
> But that is neither how we race nor how we want to race. We want the physical presence and psychological pressures of fellow competitors as well as the pressure of knowledge of the current time record. So despite the fact that the awards are given to the top three finishers, *EACH* of the contestants are more focused on breaking the time record than on finishing first.
> 
> This is where you missed the point completely: That you will always have the opportunity to race against a time record than against a fellow racer, especially if that racer lives in another continent and is well known in the sport, but you will always know the immutable record of what he/she has done and trains for it. Or rather against it.
> 
> You will never know who is going to be next to you on the starting line. If the world's best tripped while getting out of the bathtub and died before the meet, you will still have what he accomplished to race against. Not against the world's second best next to you. Not against the unknown several spots down the line. The advent of time keeping elevated international sports to entirely new levels in that such knowledge compelled new training techniques, products, and even humans, across the world.



Again, and this shows your level of comprehension. What you're trying to proof the whole time is how much those swimmers deserve the medals, which is what I've never denied in the first place.

It's not a matter of how they race, but who they knew they're racing "again", when they know how the other performs after numerous of racing against them. The faster swimmers knew as long as they push themselves to the limit, the outcome won't be too much different, which is winning. And this has nothing to do with how much contestants they're racing against each time.

My argument is based on how poor the medal distribution that killed the meaning of the medals. It doesn't take 30 rounds to show how fast the same swimmers are, against the slow ones, and award the same ones 30 times.

Your silly "if"s, doesn't change the fact that the medals goes to the ones who win the race, *NOT* breaking the record. As well as over half of US's medals/golds, as of now, came from the pool, where China has gotten theirs from more different sports, including table tennis, which the number of medals are shredded.

Not to mention the stuffs you've proved also applies to other type of races, but you would never see how those races offers as many medals.



gambit said:


> I know you want to downplay the Americans' accomplishment out of nationalistic fervor for China, but yours is a feeble criticism and seemingly reflect no experience at formal competition in either combative sports or else. Try yours on the Chinese Olympians and see how much they will laugh at you.



And this is where your problem is, you're assuming me trying to downplay Americans' accomplishment the whole time. While me never blamed/questioned a thing about their accomplishments.



anon45 said:


> Meaning is subjective.
> 
> Humans aren't cars, and by comparing the two you are implying that American Swimmers have some sort of inherent natural advantage against other swimmers.



You got it wrong again.

It is the *proven* faster swimmers kept racing against the *proven* slower ones repeatedly, that killed the meaning of those medals after a certain amount of races.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

isro2222 said:


> @Shuttler ur 49kg boxer will meet indian new hero the K.O King Devendro singh.... He knocked both boxers and your chinese boxer will meet him in finals if both gets to finals.... India won all 3 medals by knocking out china.... 2 in shooting and 1 in badminton where chinese player got injured because saina knew if she extend the game it will exaust the chinese player.... And it did. Saina saved her energy while chinese player gave everything and lost breath.... Chinese player was 20/13 lead.... Saina came back hard 18/20 before giving the set as chinese player just wanted to score 1 point but saina wanted 8 points.... I would love to see chinese boxer meeting the hot head devendro singh. Man devendro is a lite weight mike tyson and manny pac....



Who crushed the indian badminton girl out of the gold race? you are just way too overwhelmed by your electricity outage and the long drought of medals so start bragging sh1t!

Wang Xin dictated the match against the slow indian girl before she was injured!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday

isro2222 said:


> @faithfulguy thats what makes a medal special in india.... If i ask any chinese name all athelits who won medals then no one would answer (unless until cut and paste).... in india medalist becomes hero. He gets attention of not only india but many other countries.... india can do far better but we dont allow cruel coaches who sits on 3 year old girl/boy back and punches.... we are improving year by year without the training like athelits gets in china.... india already did well in olympics and in boxing our 3 boxers in medals contention along with 5 wrestlers. 3 shooting too coming up and 800M We have tintu luka who does well.... Our 2 boxers were robbed in day light by judges or we wud had got more medals by now. Same think in shooting. We lost narrowly.... So am happy by india's performence so far.... Coming days alot important for india.



Take your pathetic rant of india some where else this thread is about china ,we are not interested in a useless sporting nation like india period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

isro2222 said:


> @chinese users.... india didnt achieve medals because we dont get even basic needs. Our top wrestlers served rotten vegetables by goverment.... Yet we doing well. Indian goverment says achieving medals in olympic dont benefit indian goverment.... Its all about profit for them. In other hand china loves showing its fake shining power to world.... Yet been insulted around world. This olympic will be rememberd for wrong things and first country will come up in mind who did wrong thing is china.... People in olympic thinks chinese are robos. They even chanting robo come and robo goes.... i have seen here many threads in which chinese (paid ones) kept saying china will b no.1.... Well lets see.... Afterall its democrasy vs communist.... We will see who wins.... 290 million population country or 1.3 billion population country....



Sorry mate we look down on you india in sport until you can win 2 gold medals which i m sure is a big ask so stop your bs here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

theniubt said:


> And that would be your level.


Wrong. But yours.



theniubt said:


> Again, and this shows your level of comprehension. What you're trying to proof the whole time is how much those swimmers deserve the medals, which is what I've never denied in the first place.
> 
> It's not a matter of how they race, but who they knew they're racing "again". And they know how other performs after numerous of racing. *The faster swimmers knew that as long as they push themselves to the limit, the outcome won't be too much different. And this has nothing to do with how much contestants they're racing against each time.*


And it is really telling that you cannot tell how you contradicted yourself. If racers push themselves to the limits, it is against their own personal limits, not that of their competitors, at the meet or in training. This tells me you have never been engaged in any serious amateur athletics at any level. When a 100m dash racer train, he usually does it alone with only the stopwatch as his guide on how he is doing. Same for the F1 Formula driver. By your silly argument, there should be a term limit on competition based upon how many medals a person should be allowed to win that is based upon how good he is over the years? How about limiting Asians from table tennis since Asians have dominated the sport for so long? How about limiting the Russians from gymnastics? Or the Europeans from fencing?

Absolutely...That would definitely raise the 'meaningfulness' of the awards. 



theniubt said:


> My argument is based on how poor the medal distribution that killed the meaning of the medals. It doesn't take 30 rounds to show how fast the same swimmers are, against the slow ones, and award the same ones 30 times.


Tough sh1t, as we Americans would say. You think Phelps wonder if his opponents are going to be Americans or French or German or Chinese? Those who despair against going up against a country that dominate a sport have the option of forfeiture or not even compete. Who is the whiner now?



theniubt said:


> And this is where your problem is, you're assuming me trying to downplay Americans' accomplishment the whole time. While me never blamed a thing on their accomplishments.


Of course you are trying to downplay their accomplishments. And it looks like you need to review your definition of the word 'blame'. Look it up.



theniubt said:


> Assuming + your silly "if"s, doesn't change the fact that over half of US's medals/golds, as of now, came from the pool.


Yeah...May be the US should withdraw from basketball because we dominate the sports so as not to hurt China's feelings. 

Dang...Talk about being a whiner...



theniubt said:


> You got it wrong again.
> 
> It is a proven faster swimmer kept racing against a proven slower repeatedly, that killed the meaning of those medals after a certain amount of races.


And how is it 'proven'? By what metrics? Sorry, but opinions from whiners do not count.


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> Wrong. But yours.



That's exactly what I'll say if I missed the point.




gambit said:


> And it is really telling that you cannot tell how you contradicted yourself. If racers push themselves to the limits, it is against their own personal limits, not that of their competitors, at the meet or in training. This tells me you have never been engaged in any serious amateur athletics at any level. When a 100m dash racer train, he usually does it alone with only the stopwatch as his guide on how he is doing. Same for the F1 Formula driver. By your silly argument, there should be a term limit on competition based upon how many medals a person should be allowed to win that is based upon how good he is over the years?* How about limiting Asians from table tennis since Asians have dominated the sport for so long?* How about limiting the Russians from gymnastics? Or the Europeans from fencing?
> 
> Absolutely...That would definitely raise the 'meaningfulness' of the awards.



And that's exactly what happened.

Also, based your logic, it's meaningful to spank a Civic with a GTR repeatedly.




gambit said:


> Tough sh1t, as we Americans would say. You think Phelps wonder if his opponents are going to be Americans or French or German or Chinese? Those who despair against going up against a country that dominate a sport have the option of forfeiture or not even compete. Who is the whiner now?



Racing against the same slower ones has nothing to do with "forfeiture". You're still confused.




gambit said:


> Of course you are trying to downplay their accomplishments. And it looks like you need to review your definition of the word 'blame'. Look it up.



And you're the only one who felt downplayed.




gambit said:


> Yeah...May be the US should withdraw from basketball because we dominate the sports so as not to hurt China's feelings.
> 
> Dang...Talk about being a whiner...



As much as I'm whining according to you, China is still right one the US's tale, with no medal distribution advantage.




gambit said:


> And how is it 'proven'? By what metrics? Sorry, but opinions from whiners do not count.



Proven by 30 medals from the pool. And my opinion is counted, ever since you've dropped your silly "if"s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

@chinese users.... That was funny post from u.... You are telling me that i am stuck in 1960s.... Well its you people who rant about 1962 day and night on PDF.... all i have said is that you people kept saying china will be no.1 in london olympic. So lets see how right you all are.... Its democrasy vs communist.... Its 290 million population vs 1300 million population.... 
by the way stop idiotic talks that a gold medal decides a superpower.... How pathetic and idiotic.... There are countries who won many gold medals yet couldnt even have a military of its own.... One funny thing coming in my mind is that a country who didnt do well throwing missiles on a country who did well in olympics.... i just wonder what that country would throw.... May be they throw the gold medals to shoot down missiles.... Olympic will be over in a week and so does chest thumping.... And then its all about missiles like agni-6, Jetfighters like FGFA, pak-fa, dasault rafale, AC, etc etc for next 4 years.... 
i cant argue with the paid ones here as its not my job.... i dont sit in a line and post rubbish and the other ones who are sitting next to me gives me 'thanks' for it.... It was my last reply untill the end of olympic when we will see who top the medals tally.... Best of luck chest thumpers.... Sayonara.


----------



## Fanling Monk

isro2222 said:


> @chinese users.... That was funny post from u.... You are telling me that i am stuck in 1960s.... Well its you people who rant about 1962 day and night on PDF.... all i have said is that you people kept saying china will be no.1 in london olympic. So lets see how right you all are.... Its democrasy vs communist.... Its 290 million population vs 1300 million population....
> by the way stop idiotic talks that a gold medal decides a superpower.... How pathetic and idiotic.... There are countries who won many gold medals yet couldnt even have a military of its own.... One funny thing coming in my mind is that a country who didnt do well throwing missiles on a country who did well in olympics.... i just wonder what that country would throw.... May be they throw the gold medals to shoot down missiles.... Olympic will be over in a week and so does chest thumping.... And then its all about missiles like agni-6, Jetfighters like FGFA, pak-fa, dasault rafale, AC, etc etc for next 4 years....
> i cant argue with the paid ones here as its not my job.... i dont sit in a line and post rubbish and the other ones who are sitting next to me gives me 'thanks' for it.... It was my last reply untill the end of olympic when we will see who top the medals tally.... Best of luck chest thumpers.... Sayonara.




Please, this not a debate thread, open another one if you wish. We're anticipate a big day coming and many of us rely on this thread of real time update. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

2 more gold medals!!!*SUPER DAN*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday

Badminton Lindan won gold
Gymnastics floor exercise gold

go china go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyph3r

26th Gold congratulations China's Lin Dan beats Malaysia's Lee Chong Wei in men's singles badminton.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Lin Dan actually had me quite worried after losing the first set and trailing in the third.
Never should have doubted him though!



isro2222 said:


> @chinese users.... That was funny post from u.... You are telling me that i am stuck in 1960s.... Well its you people who rant about 1962 day and night on PDF.... all i have said is that you people kept saying china will be no.1 in london olympic. So lets see how right you all are.... Its democrasy vs communist.... Its 290 million population vs 1300 million population....
> by the way stop idiotic talks that a gold medal decides a superpower.... How pathetic and idiotic.... There are countries who won many gold medals yet couldnt even have a military of its own.... One funny thing coming in my mind is that a country who didnt do well throwing missiles on a country who did well in olympics.... i just wonder what that country would throw.... May be they throw the gold medals to shoot down missiles.... Olympic will be over in a week and so does chest thumping.... And then its all about missiles like agni-6, Jetfighters like FGFA, pak-fa, dasault rafale, AC, etc etc for next 4 years....
> i cant argue with the paid ones here as its not my job.... i dont sit in a line and post rubbish and the other ones who are sitting next to me gives me 'thanks' for it.... It was my last reply untill the end of olympic when we will see who top the medals tally.... Best of luck chest thumpers.... Sayonara.



Low IQ Indian selective reasoning. 
Please GTFO and go to Indian medals thread. Your input might be appreciated there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

*CONGRATS COME ON CHINA - YOU CAN DO IT. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## huskie

hail to Lin Dan and Lee Chong Wei. what a game, this is what badminton is really about.
Congrats to super Dan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Cyph3r said:


> 26th Gold congratulations China's Lin Dan beats Malaysia's Lee Chong Wei in men's singles badminton.



Lin Dan looks exceptionally athletic whereas his arch rival Lee Chongwei looks kinda frail (although hes quite the contrary) . In my opinion, Lin Dan looks the pinnacle of Chinese health and build.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Zou kai get china 27th gold, in floor exercises!
His fifth Olympic gold!*





*Zou Kai of China wins Olympic gymnastics gold in men's floor exercise*
http://www.mlive.com/newsflash/index.ssf/story/zou-kai-of-china-wins-olympic-gymnastics-gold-in-mens-floor-exercise/6dae773826824c9cb3018354c32f0b38

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Speeder 2

China on top of medal standings now:

China: 27 gold , 16 silver 14 bronze = 57

USA: 27 gold , 13 silver , 15 bronze = 55


China Go!



Was that floor execise gold expected, or out of surprise?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nitin Goyal

It is amazing to see that China is doing so well in so many disciplines... Congrats..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Super Dan, Super Dan..........amazing. BTW, thank Lee Zhongwei

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xuxu1457

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Super Dan, Super Dan..........amazing. BTW, thank Lee Zhongwei


What a wonderful game, thank to Lin Dan,thank to Lee Zhongwei, what a real world no 1 and no 2, come 2oo8 and 2o12 two finals,
now Lin Dan got a two cycles of grand slams, I love the two players

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

xuxu1457 said:


> What a wonderful game, thank to Lin Dan,thank to Lee Zhongwei, what a real world no 1 and no 2, come 2oo8 and 2o12 two finals,
> now Lin Dan got a two cycles of grand slams, I love the two players


 

Zhongwei told the CCTV journalist that this is his fate. Pray for Lee, our great rival and fellow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

badminton men team gold number 28 go china go

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itaskol

china 28 gold. usa 27.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

ChinaToday said:


> badminton men team gold number 28 go china go


now we got all the 5 badminton golds this time.

China 28 16 14 58
USA 27 14 15 56

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

What a match between the greatest Chinese players. I think Lee is gonna retire after this Olympic that would make it even more memorable between him and Lin Dan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

In other news Muzza takes the gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

888jamie888 said:


> In other news Muzza takes the gold.



Hahaha yeah I saw that. The final ace was just unbelievable!

Check the speedometer on the side to see how fast the ball was going.


----------



## anon45

theniubt said:


> Proven by 30 medals from the pool. And my opinion is counted, ever since you've dropped your silly "if"s.



Those medals only have a 'shelf life' of until the next olympics. Meaning their existence as 'proof' expires right before the event begins again.

So multiple gold medals in a single event doesn't necessarily mean the same person will be the best in the event in the next olympics. It means they have a good chance based on past experience, but it is never absolute, not unless all other athletes forfeit the day before.

Your opinion is counted by whom? Certainly not the IOC.


----------



## scherz

sweetgrape said:


> *Zou kai get china 27th gold, in floor exercises!
> His fifth Olympic gold!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zou Kai of China wins Olympic gymnastics gold in men's floor exercise*
> Zou Kai of China wins Olympic gymnastics gold in men&#39;s floor exercise | mlive.com



He and his trainer hold a sign after winning what was it about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

theniubt said:


> Racing against the same slower ones has nothing to do with "forfeiture". You're still confused.


Olympic 100m final: Can Usain Bolt make history? - CNN.com


> Is 9.4 possible?
> 
> Bolt could become the first sprinter since Carl Lewis to defend an Olympic 100m title. But no one is talking about 9.69, 9.58 or 9.55. Now Bolt is looking at breaking the record again and seeing if the human body can be pushed further, through the 9.4 second barrier.
> 
> *"Everyone has been talking about 9.4 all season," Bolt explained in an interview with CNN in July, when asked whether he could run that time at London 2012.*
> 
> "If it's possible I am the one."
> 
> One study by Dutch mathematicians at Tilburg University concluded that, theoretically, Bolt's dream could be realized.
> "According to our results this is achievable," the co-author of the report Sander Smeets said in an interview with AFP.
> 
> *"The absolute limit for a world record at the moment is 9.36 seconds," he added.*


There you go...

No one is talking *WHO* is Bolt racing against. But everyone talks about *WHAT* is Bolt facing against.



theniubt said:


> And you're the only one who felt downplayed.


 That is rich coming from someone who tried to minimize the accomplishments of others.

No...Neither I nor the American swimmers will ever feel what they did as 'meaningless' just because they won repeatedly.

Your criticism is outright petty and anyone whoever competed knows it.


----------



## beijingwalker

*gold medal of women's weight lifting,China's 29th gold.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChinaToday

weight lifting the strongest woman in the world is chinese ZHOU Lulu congrats

gold number 29

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*Olympic Games Day 9, Sunday August 5.*

A Glorious day for my Country's Badminton Team.

*We are the only team in Olympic history to sweep all gold medals in badminton, London Olympics.
*






*The China Badminton team celebrate their 5 Gold Medals
The China Badminton team celebrate their 5 Gold Medals following the Men's Doubles Badminton Gold Medal match on Day 9 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at Wembley Arena*


*Men's Single Gold*

Super Dan is the only man in Olympic history to win gold medals in the Olympics back to back (2008 and 2012), 
Our *26th Gold*

After winning this gold medal, Super Dan further confirms he is the greatest of all men badminton players:















> Lin Dan (Chinese: &#26519;&#20025;; pinyin: Lín D&#257;n; born October 14, 1983 in Longyan, Fujian) is a professional badminton player from China. He is a *two-time Olympic champion, four-time world champion, and five-time All England champion. Widely considered to be the greatest badminton player of all time, by the age of 28 Lin had completed the "Super Grand Slam", having won all nine major titles in world badminton: Olympic Games, World Championships, World Cup, Thomas Cup, Sudirman Cup, Super Series Masters Finals, All England Open, Asian Games, and Asia Championships, becoming the first and only player to achieve this feat.*
> 
> *Lin Dan also became the first men's singles player to retain the Olympic gold medal by winning in 2008 and defending his title in 2012*.
> 
> He has been nicknamed "*Super Dan*" by his fans.
> 
> Super Dan



Our* 28th Gold *- Men's double badminton (*27th Gold* was won by *Zou Kai*, gymnast - floor/ see post #664 by Sweetgrape)


Gold medalists: *Cai Yun and Fu Haifeng*












*Well Played silve medallist*:* Lee Chong Wai*(Malaysia)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

We got ALL FIVE Gold medals from Badminton!!!!  

It was a clean sweep, we got every single one!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

And earlier, at shooting, Men's 50m Pistol, *Wang Zhiwei* won our *14th Bronze*!

*Congratulations*!

*Go China*!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

beijingwalker said:


> *gold medal of women's weight lifting,China's 29th gold.*








*ZHou Lulu* won our *29th Gold* and *she broke the world record lifting a total weight of 333 kg*!

*Congratulations!*

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gpit

ChinaToday said:


> weight lifting the strongest woman in the world is chinese ZHOU Lulu congrats
> 
> gold number 29


 

So China will accumulate at least 30 Gold today if Wu Minxia the woman 3 meter springboard does not encounter accident. Last time I watched, she was way ahead of the 2nd in qualification.



> Rank	Athlete	Result	Qualification Mark	+
> 1	People's Republic of China WU Minxia	*394.40* Q	+
> WU Minxia
> 
> * Age26
> * Date of Birth10/11/1985
> * Height1.67 m
> * Weight53 Kg
> 
> Dive	Code	DD	Description	Position
> *1* 405B	3.0	Inward 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.5	Discard 9.0	Discard 9.0	Discard 8.5	8.5	8.5	8.5	8.5	0.0	76.50
> 2	5335D	2.9	Reverse 1 1/2 Somersault 2 1/2 Twists	Free
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 9.0	9.0	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.5	Discard 9.0	Discard 9.0	8.5	8.8	0.0	76.85
> 3	107B	3.1	Forward 3 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.5	Discard 9.0	Discard 9.0	Discard 8.5	8.5	8.5	8.5	8.5	0.0	79.05
> 4	305B	3.0	Reverse 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 9.0	9.0	9.0	Discard 8.5	9.0	Discard 9.0	Discard 9.0	9.0	0.0	81.00
> 5	205B	3.0	Back 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 9.0	9.0	9.0	Discard 9.0	Discard 8.5	Discard 9.0	Discard 8.5	9.0	0.0	81.00
> *2* Italy CAGNOTTO Tania	*362.10* Q	+
> CAGNOTTO Tania
> 
> * Age27
> * Date of Birth15/05/1985
> * Height1.60 m
> * Weight54 Kg
> 
> Dive	Code	DD	Description	Position
> 1	205B	3.0	Back 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.5	8.5	8.5	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	8.5	0.0	76.50
> 2	5152B	3.0	Forward 2 1/2 Somersault 1 Twist	Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.0	8.0	8.0	Discard 7.5	8.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	8.0	0.0	72.00
> 3	107B	3.1	Forward 3 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.0	7.0	7.0	Discard 6.5	7.0	Discard 7.0	Discard 7.0	7.0	0.0	65.10
> 4	405B	3.0	Inward 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.0	8.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	7.5	Discard 7.0	7.8	0.0	70.50
> 5	305B	3.0	Reverse 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.5	9.0	Discard 8.5	Discard 9.0	Discard 9.0	8.5	8.5	8.7	0.0	78.00
> *3* People's Republic of China HE Zi	354.50	Q	+
> HE Zi
> 
> * Age21
> * Date of Birth10/12/1990
> * Height1.59 m
> * Weight51 Kg
> 
> Dive	Code	DD	Description	Position
> 1	405B	3.0	Inward 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.0	8.0	8.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 7.5	8.0	0.0	72.00
> 2	107B	3.1	Forward 3 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 6.5	7.0	Discard 6.5	Discard 7.5	6.5	Discard 7.0	6.5	6.7	0.0	62.00
> 3	205B	3.0	Back 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.5	Discard 9.0	Discard 9.0	Discard 8.0	8.5	8.5	8.5	8.5	0.0	76.50
> 4	305B	3.0	Reverse 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.5	8.5	8.5	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.0	8.5	0.0	76.50
> 5	5152B	3.0	Forward 2 1/2 Somersault 1 Twist	Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	7.5	7.5	7.5	7.5	0.0	67.50
> *4* Canada ABEL Jennifer	353.25	Q	+
> ABEL Jennifer
> 
> * Age20
> * Date of Birth23/08/1991
> * Height1.60 m
> * Weight62 Kg
> 
> Dive	Code	DD	Description	Position
> 1	205B	3.0	Back 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	7.5	Discard 7.0	7.5	7.7	0.0	69.00
> 2	107B	3.1	Forward 3 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.5	7.5	7.5	7.5	Discard 7.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 7.5	7.5	0.0	69.75
> 3	305B	3.0	Reverse 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.5	8.0	7.5	8.0	Discard 7.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	7.8	0.0	70.50
> 4	405B	3.0	Inward 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 7.5	7.5	7.5	Discard 6.5	Discard 7.5	Discard 7.5	Discard 7.0	7.5	0.0	67.50
> 5	5152B	3.0	Forward 2 1/2 Somersault 1 Twist	Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.5	8.5	8.5	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.0	8.5	0.0	76.50
> *5* United States of America KRUG Cassidy	345.60	Q	+
> KRUG Cassidy
> 
> * Age27
> * Date of Birth12/07/1985
> * Height1.63 m
> * Weight61 Kg
> 
> Dive	Code	DD	Description	Position
> 1	405B	3.0	Inward 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.0	8.5	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.0	8.0	8.0	8.2	0.0	73.50
> 2	107B	3.1	Forward 3 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 7.0	7.0	Discard 6.5	Discard 7.5	Discard 6.5	7.0	Discard 7.0	7.0	0.0	65.10
> 3	205B	3.0	Back 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.5	Discard 7.5	7.5	Discard 8.0	7.5	7.5	Discard 7.5	7.5	0.0	67.50
> 4	305B	3.0	Reverse 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.0	8.0	Discard 7.5	8.0	8.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	8.0	0.0	72.00
> 5	5152B	3.0	Forward 2 1/2 Somersault 1 Twist	Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.5	7.5	7.5	7.5	Discard 7.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 7.5	7.5	0.0	67.50
> *6* United States of America LOUKAS Christina	339.75	Q	+
> LOUKAS Christina
> 
> * Age26
> * Date of Birth19/12/1985
> * Height1.63 m
> * Weight61 Kg
> 
> Dive	Code	DD	Description	Position
> 1	205B	3.0	Back 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	7.5	7.5	Discard 7.0	Discard 8.0	7.5	7.5	0.0	67.50
> 2	305B	3.0	Reverse 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.5	Discard 7.5	7.5	7.5	7.5	Discard 7.5	Discard 7.5	7.5	0.0	67.50
> 3	405B	3.0	Inward 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.0	Discard 7.0	7.0	7.0	7.0	Discard 7.0	Discard 7.0	7.0	0.0	63.00
> 4	107B	3.1	Forward 3 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	7.5	7.5	7.5	7.5	0.0	69.75
> 5	5152B	3.0	Forward 2 1/2 Somersault 1 Twist	Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.0	8.0	Discard 7.5	8.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	Discard 7.5	8.0	0.0	72.00
> *7* Mexico SANCHEZ SOTO Laura	336.50	Q	+
> SANCHEZ SOTO Laura
> 
> * Age26
> * Date of Birth16/10/1985
> * Height1.65 m
> * Weight57 Kg
> 
> Dive	Code	DD	Description	Position
> 1	405B	3.0	Inward 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 7.5	7.5	Discard 7.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 7.0	Discard 7.5	7.0	7.3	0.0	66.00
> 2	205B	3.0	Back 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 7.5	Discard 7.5	Discard 7.0	Discard 7.0	7.0	Discard 7.5	7.0	7.2	0.0	64.50
> 3	305B	3.0	Reverse 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.0	8.0	8.0	8.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	8.0	0.0	72.00
> 4	107B	3.1	Forward 3 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 7.0	Discard 6.5	Discard 6.5	Discard 7.0	Discard 7.5	6.5	6.5	6.7	0.0	62.00
> 5	5152B	3.0	Forward 2 1/2 Somersault 1 Twist	Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	8.0	8.0	Discard 8.5	8.0	Discard 8.0	8.0	0.0	72.00
> *8* Canada HEYMANS Emilie	331.35	Q	+
> HEYMANS Emilie
> 
> * Age30
> * Date of Birth14/12/1981
> * Height1.70 m
> * Weight60 Kg
> 
> Dive	Code	DD	Description	Position
> 1	405C	2.7	Inward 2 1/2 Somersault Tuck
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.0	8.5	8.0	Discard 8.5	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.5	8.0	8.2	0.0	66.15
> 2	107C	2.8	Forward 3 1/2 Somersault Tuck
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 5.5	5.5	5.5	Discard 5.5	Discard 4.5	Discard 5.0	Discard 6.0	5.5	0.0	46.20
> 3	305B	3.0	Reverse 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.5	8.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.5	8.0	8.3	0.0	75.00
> 4	5152B	3.0	Forward 2 1/2 Somersault 1 Twist	Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> Discard 8.0	8.0	8.0	8.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	8.0	0.0	72.00
> 5	205B	3.0	Back 2 1/2 Somersault Pike
> 
> J1	J2	J3	J4	J5	J6	J7	Dive Avg	Dive Pen	Dive Score
> 8.0	8.0	8.0	Discard 7.5	Discard 7.5	Discard 8.0	Discard 8.0	8.0	0.0	72.00
> ...



I would start to think 35 Gold is pretty achievable for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

A recap of our score thus far:

Yesterday: *Gold 25 / Silver 16 / Bronze 12*
Today:
Badminton MS G1 B1
Badminton MD G1
Gymnastics G1
Shooting B1
Weight-lifting G1

So now we have

*Gold: 25+4 = 29
Silver: 16
Bronze: 12+2 = 14

Total medal count = 59
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

women beach volley ball team china into the semi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

We will get the 30th gold medal today, and hopefully with 40 by the end of the games.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

gpit said:


> So China will accumulate at least 30 Gold today if Wu Minxia the woman 3 meter springboard does not encounter accident. Last time I watched, she was way ahead of the 2nd in qualification.
> 
> I would start to think 35 Gold is pretty achievable for China.



Yeah I hope we can get gold and silver from the women 3m springboard diving. 

So starting from 29 gold

the gold prospects are:

*A. Strong:* Weight assigned: *90%*
4 in diving ( men women individual 3m and 10 m)
2 in table tennis ( men and women team)
1 in gymnastics (Chen Yibing in Rings)

*B. Moderately strong* *60%*

1 in athletics (110m hurdle men)
1 in gymnastics (other apparatus)

*C. Hopeful* *40%*

1 in boxing (Zou Shiming, Men's light fly 49kg)
1 in sailing (Xu Lijia, women laser radial now in #1)
1 in cycling track women (Guo Shuang)
1 beach volley ball women

*D. Other potential* *10%*
Gymnastics-rhythmic
Sychronised swimming


So 29+7*0.9+2*0.6+4*0.4+ 2*0.1
=29+9.3
=*38* (rounding down)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> Olympic 100m final: Can Usain Bolt make history? - CNN.com
> 
> There you go...
> 
> No one is talking *WHO* is Bolt racing against. But everyone talks about *WHAT* is Bolt facing against.



Which still doesn't change the fact of how medals are awarded. Which is something you refused to accept, post after post.




gambit said:


> That is rich coming from someone who tried to minimize the accomplishments of others.
> 
> No...Neither I nor the American swimmers will ever feel what they did as 'meaningless' just because they won repeatedly.
> 
> Your criticism is outright petty and anyone whoever competed knows it.



My whole argument is toward the method of medal distribution, no one is criticizing the swimmers. Somehow your ego just got squeezed by your level of assumption.

But it's totally fine with me that the meaning of your "meaningful" is by winning the same proven slower opponents repeatedly.



anon45 said:


> Those medals only have a 'shelf life' of until the next olympics. Meaning their existence as 'proof' expires right before the event begins again.
> 
> So multiple gold medals in a single event doesn't necessarily mean the same person will be the best in the event in the next olympics. It means they have a good chance based on past experience, but it is never absolute, not unless all other athletes forfeit the day before.
> 
> Your opinion is counted by whom? Certainly not the IOC.



That would apply a lot better on diving for example, but not for swimming. As swimming is much more about power and endurance, where everyone's limit will stay the same. Unless, of course, according to John Leonard, you're doping. *cough*


----------



## terranMarine

Gold and Silver for the 3m diving  well done girls....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Current medal count

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Yes *30th Gold and 17th silver*

*The legacy lives on!* *

What a beauty!*











*Wu Minxia in the women's 3m Springboard
Wu Minxia of China competes in the women's 3m Springboard Diving on Day 7 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Aquatics Centre. *


*Silver Medalist* *He Zi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> Yeah I hope we can get gold and silver from the women 3m springboard diving.
> 
> So starting from 29 gold
> 
> the gold prospects are:
> 
> *A. Strong:* Weight assigned: *90%*
> 4 in diving ( men women individual 3m and 10 m)
> 2 in table tennis ( men and women team)
> 1 in gymnastics (Chen Yibing in Rings)
> 
> *B. Moderately strong* *60%*
> 
> 1 in athletics (110m hurdle men)
> 1 in gymnastics (other apparatus)
> 
> *C. Hopeful* *40%*
> 
> 1 in boxing (Zou Shiming, Men's light fly 49kg)
> 1 in sailing (Xu Lijia, women laser radial now in #1)
> 1 in cycling track women (Guo Shuang)
> 1 beach volley ball women
> 
> *D. Other potential* *10%*
> Gymnastics-rhythmic
> Sychronised swimming
> 
> 
> So 29+7*0.9+2*0.6+4*0.4+ 2*0.1
> =29+9.3
> =*38* (rounding down)



Very conservative estimate, i think we can achieve it.

BTW, it seems that USA has run out of ammo after the swimming contest is over, and we need more young swimmers like Sun Yang and Ye Shiwen in the future, and i wanna hear the yankees crying about to ban swimming because it is a useless sport just like the badminton and the table tennis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## theniubt

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Very conservative estimate, i think we can achieve it.
> 
> BTW, it seems that USA has run out of ammo after the swimming contest is over, and we need more young swimmers like Sun Yang and Ye Shiwen in the future, and i wanna hear the yankees crying about to ban swimming because it is a useless sport *just like the badminton and the table tennis*.



That's funny XD

Did they wanted to ban them, or they just said it was useless?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Very conservative estimate, i think we can achieve it.
> 
> BTW, it seems that USA has run out of ammo after the swimming contest is over, and we need more young swimmers like Sun Yang and Ye Shiwen in the future, and i wanna hear the yankees crying about to ban swimming because it is a useless sport just like the badminton and the table tennis.



We definitely need more swimmers. Sun Yang did so well in the 1500m, even beat his own world record, however there were not many other Chinese swimmers in the same race.

Since there are so many Gold medals in swimming, instead of complaining, we should cultivate more swimming champions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

theniubt said:


> That's funny XD
> 
> Did they wanted to ban them, or they just said it was useless?



According to them, any sport that China dominating is a useless sport. 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> We definitely need more swimmers. Sun Yang did so well in the 1500m, even beat his own world record, however there were not many other Chinese swimmers in the same race.
> 
> Since there are so many Gold medals in swimming, instead of complaining, we should cultivate more swimming champions.



Just 4 years ago, i saw Phelps as untouchable, now he is just nothing, we can have the potential young swimmers from the post-1990s or post-2000s groups to beat him in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 888jamie888

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to them, any sport that China dominating is a useless sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Just 4 years ago, i saw Phelps as untouchable, now he is just nothing, we can have the potential young swimmers from the post-1990s or post-2000s groups to beat him in the future.


hmmm, I wouldn't describe phelps as nothing.
Besides he is retired now.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Great going . Go china Go

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

http://www.london2012.com/table-tennis/about/index.html

Go to the Did you know section 2nd bullet. "Top players previously used speed glue to increase the spin and speed on the ball, until equipment rule changes were enforced to slow the game down."

Chinese players too fast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

Many people struggle to walk on prosthetic, imagine been numb below keen level and to get rest of the body moving, Its takes a real genius and greatest sportsmanship to race like Pistorius


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

888jamie888 said:


> hmmm, I wouldn't describe phelps as nothing.
> Besides he is retired now.



He is a great athlete regardless of what, but i don't think he will be unbeatable in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*We beat S Korea today. Our girls in the final round with 7 other top volleyball teams*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## theniubt

terranMarine said:


> http://www.london2012.com/table-tennis/about/index.html
> 
> Go to the Did you know section 2nd bullet. "Top players previously used speed glue to increase the spin and speed on the ball, until equipment rule changes were enforced to slow the game down."
> 
> Chinese players too fast ?



Nice catch


----------



## 888jamie888

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> He is a great athlete regardless of what, but i don't think he will be unbeatable in the future.


But he's retired. So you won't have many chances to beat him.


----------



## Obambam

isro2222 said:


> What's the medals tally?.... i saw america sweep golds in swimming yet again.... Man they eating gold like they hungry since 1000s of years.... *Any channel i turn i see america grabbing golds.*



Not going to happen from now on. Their swimming sessions have finished. Instead of short distance swimming, there will be diving and long distance, I don't think America is strong enough in those areas. Plus the African nations will give them a run for their money on the tracks. China would have had one extra gold if if wasn't for the cycling scam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

888jamie888 said:


> But he's retired. So you won't have many chances to beat him.



to beat him = to beat his records

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

888jamie888 said:


> But he's retired. So you won't have many chances to beat him.



I think he's talking about the time.

EDIT: Nevermind lol


----------



## 888jamie888

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> to beat him = to beat his records


Ha, my bad. 
Don't think anyone will beat his total medals for some time.


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> http://www.london2012.com/table-tennis/about/index.html
> 
> Go to the Did you know section 2nd bullet. "Top players previously used speed glue to increase the spin and speed on the ball, until equipment rule changes were enforced to slow the game down."
> 
> Chinese players too fast ?



Good pick!

Following the same in the third bullet of "Did you know?" which I find quite funny:

*



Table Tennis was banned in the former Soviet Union during the early 20th century because the sport was believed to be harmful to the eyes.

Click to expand...

*
The ruskies couldn't match the lightning speed of their south eastern neighbour!


----------



## terranMarine

Usain Bolt just like a lightning bolt that guy is a legend 9.63 seconds tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> Usain Bolt just like a lightning bolt that guy is a legend 9.63 seconds tonight



great race. the bunch of the fastest runners in 100m took part. all 7 sprinters finished the race in less than 10 sec. Bolt is a beast! He is usually slow in the first 50m then accelerates to beat the pack. 

I did not see him doing conservation of energy this time! It is a new OR by the way! The 4 x 100m showdown between Jamaica vs USA will be very exciting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Bolt is always very Fast and Furious. How can he Run like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

888jamie888 said:


> Ha, my bad.
> Don't think anyone will beat his total medals for some time.



Shame they didn't include the 1500m free style with similar events such as 1500m breast stroke, 1500m backstroke and 1500m team medleys. If those events are incorporated in future olympics then Sun Yang might have a chance as he is only 20yrs of age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sayyieth

&#1670;&#1575;&#1740;&#1606;&#1729; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1722;


----------



## Rafi

China tops the table - should get a few more Golds in diving, 110m hurdles etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anon45

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to them, any sport that China dominating is a useless sport.



No, its just table tennis (we call it ping pong) and badminton are not considered 'real competitions' (i.e respectable aside from a diversion) by most in the US and probably North America. Its on the same level as 'e-sports', that is, competitive gaming in terms of what most people would think about it.

It genuinely isn't anything against China, thats just the way it is. 

I doubt the same thing could be said about the chinese posters desire to lower the medal count for swimming on here. If it was China dominating swimming they would be cheering and dismissive of the idea of 'too many medals'
.


ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Just 4 years ago, i saw Phelps as untouchable, now he is just nothing, we can have the potential young swimmers from the post-1990s or post-2000s groups to beat him in the future.



If Phelps is nothing then the rest of the world is less then nothing considering he is the most decorated olympic athlete ever


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to them, any sport that China dominating is a useless sport.


In other words, you just made up that banning sh1t.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Just 4 years ago, i saw Phelps as untouchable, now he is *just nothing*, we can have the potential young swimmers from the post-1990s or post-2000s groups to beat him in the future.


Phelps have accomplished far more for himself and for a cause -- swimming -- than you will *EVER* do for anything in your life. Sounds like petty jealousy to me.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

anon45 said:


> If Phelps is nothing then the rest of the world is less then nothing considering he is the most decorated olympic athlete ever



Well, Phelps is indeed a great athlete, nobody is denying it, but if the US media keeps portraying him like a god, then he is just nothing like the rest.

No one can be a god.


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, Phelps is a great athlete, nobody is denying it, but if the US media keeps portraying him like a god, then he is just nothing like the rest.
> 
> No one can be a god.


You mean China's state owned media would ignore Chinese athletes?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> You mean China's state owned media would ignore Chinese athletes?



China has great athletes, but nobody is godly.


----------



## anon45

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, Phelps is indeed a great athlete, nobody is denying it, but if the US media keeps portraying him like a god, then he is just nothing like the rest.
> 
> No one can be a god.



Thats a far way away from nothing.


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China has great athletes, but nobody is godly.


The US media made Phelps a 'god'? That is *YOUR* opinion and a cheap one it is. Phelps elevated swimming for which swimmers worldwide, China included, will be burdened and benefited. That is the risk that every athlete aspiring to greatness must take: Either you fail or you succeed.

That kind of accomplishment will inevitably garnered attention, from high and low. Your comment about the US media made Phelps into a 'god' is a feeble criticism is borned out of petty jealousy.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

terranMarine said:


> Usain Bolt just like a lightning bolt that guy is a legend 9.63 seconds tonight



This guy is doing a great job of preventing US to steal more gold medals from the track and field.


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This guy is doing a great job of preventing US to steal more gold medals from the track and field.


Steal? You mean compete fairly in a sport that China does not have a chance hence your denigration of it.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> The US media made Phelps a 'god'? That is *YOUR* opinion and a cheap one it is. Phelps elevated swimming for which swimmers worldwide, China included, will be burdened and benefited. That is the risk that every athlete aspiring to greatness must take: Either you fail or you succeed.
> 
> That kind of accomplishment will inevitably garnered attention, from high and low. Your comment about the US media made Phelps into a 'god' is a feeble criticism is borned out of petty jealousy.


 
Nah, he is a great guy, never lost the respect on him, but 4 years ago i viewed him as immortal and unbeatable, but now i just view him as mortal and beatable, but still a great athlete nevertheless.

Anything wrong with this point of view?


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Nah, he is a great guy, never lost the respect on him, but 4 years ago i viewed him as immortal and unbeatable, but now i just view him as mortal and beatable, but still a great athlete nevertheless.
> 
> Anything wrong with this poing of view?


Nothing wrong with it. But if you view him as 'immortal' or 'godly' then that is your problem. Do not impose your juvenile feelings onto the rest of us who admired great accomplishments without getting all starry eyed about it.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> Steal? You mean compete fairly in a sport that China does not have a chance hence your denigration of it.



Look at the sprinters from US, all black athletes, Usain Bolt is doing a great job of preventing them to steal the gold medals for the behalf of White America.

I think White America should use the white sprinters, which truly represents the true capability of 'White America'.

The black athletes don't represent US, remember that racist ad from NBC mocking at Gabby Douglas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Look at the sprinters from US, all black athletes, Usain Bolt is doing a great job of preventing them to steal the gold medals for the behalf of White America.
> 
> I think White America should use the all white sprinters, which truly represents the true capability of 'White America'.
> 
> The black athletes don't represent US, remember that racist ad from NBC mocking at Gabby Douglas.


Your true racist color is revealed. But such is nothing new as we know it from the Chinese boys here. Funny that you are living in one of our 'white' states: Canada.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> Your true racist color is revealed. But such is nothing new as we know it from the Chinese boys here. Funny that you are living in one of our 'white' states: Canada.



At least White Canada is far more tolerant than White America which a non-white like you unfortunately are living there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> At least White Canada is far more tolerant than White America which a non-white like you unfortunately are living there.


I guess you have been out of touch on the skin color of the current US President and some of his administration's top officials?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> I guess you have been out of touch on the skin color of the current US President and some of his administration's top officials?


 
Yep, you can run for presidential election tomorrow as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yep, you can run for presidential election tomorrow as well.


You really think that posting those pictures is going to make you look any less silly? May be I should post pictures of Canadian white supremacists? Let me guess, you do not believe they exist.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> You really think that posting those pictures is going to make you look any less silly? May be I should post pictures of Canadian white supremacists? Let me guess, you do not believe they exist.



How about the US media's racist attitude against their non-white Olympic champion? 

NBC Air Racist Monkey Commercial After Gabby Douglas Olympics Gold Medal - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> How about the US media's racist attitude against their non-white Olympic champion?


Right...So that commercial is 'clear' evident of a racist country. Why not exclude blacks completely? Whoever said that racists like yourself are ever intellectually consistent...


----------



## beijingwalker

China 30 gold so far,go China!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## huskie

I guess you live in some state where basement is not very common? Based on my observations, ping pong tables are so popular that I once thought it is the second most commonly seen sport equipment other than treadmills in a basement in the states(at least in New England and the mid-west area). And it is also a perfect game in offices or hallways. It is indeed not a 'real competition' for those who don't know how to play it, but that applies to all sports. Just like it won't be a real competition if I were asked to tackle Tom Brady. but by any means, Ping Pong is quite a lot of fun. Just like football, you don't have to be really competitive to participate yet you could still have a good time. That is why it is quite popular in some states despite the lack of top players. 

I think the word you are looking for is not 'real competition', but 'commercial incentive'. not many people are serious about ping pong simply because it does not lead to a prosperous career or commercial success, and that is partly due to the low athletic level of ping pong players in the states. the poor financial yield in turn cannot maintain a considerably large pool of professionals, which is a must to improve the level. 



anon45 said:


> No, its just table tennis (we call it ping pong) and badminton are not considered 'real competitions' (i.e respectable aside from a diversion) by most in the US and probably North America. Its on the same level as 'e-sports', that is, competitive gaming in terms of what most people would think about it.
> 
> It genuinely isn't anything against China, thats just the way it is.
> 
> I doubt the same thing could be said about the chinese posters desire to lower the medal count for swimming on here. If it was China dominating swimming they would be cheering and dismissive of the idea of 'too many medals'
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

huskie said:


> I guess you live in some state where basement is not very common? Based on my observations, ping pong tables are so popular that I once thought it is the second most commonly seen sport equipment other than treadmills in a basement in the states(at least in New England and the mid-west area). And it is also a perfect game in offices or hallways. It is indeed not a 'real competition' for those who don't know how to play it, but that applies to all sports. Just like it won't be a real competition if I were asked to tackle Tom Brady. but by any means, Ping Pong is quite a lot of fun. Just like football, you don't have to be really competitive to participate yet you could still have a good time. That is why it is quite popular in some states despite the lack of top players.
> 
> I think the word you are looking for is not 'real competition', but 'commercial incentive'. not many people are serious about ping pong simply because it does not lead to a prosperous career or commercial success, and that is partly due to the low athletic level of ping pong players in the states. the poor financial yield in turn cannot maintain a considerably large pool of professionals, which is a must to improve the level.



Yea I think you explained it better than I did, it is a fun activity but it is not seen as something a person could live well on.


----------



## gambit

huskie said:


> I guess you live in some state where basement is not very common? Based on my observations, ping pong tables are so popular that I once thought it is the second most commonly seen sport equipment other than treadmills in a basement in the states(at least in New England and the mid-west area). And it is also a perfect game in offices or hallways. It is indeed not a 'real competition' for those who don't know how to play it, but that applies to all sports. Just like it won't be a real competition if I were asked to tackle Tom Brady. but by any means, Ping Pong is quite a lot of fun. Just like football, you don't have to be really competitive to participate yet you could still have a good time. That is why it is quite popular in some states despite the lack of top players.
> 
> *I think the word you are looking for is not 'real competition', but 'commercial incentive'.* not many people are serious about ping pong simply because it does not lead to a prosperous career or commercial success, and that is partly due to the low athletic level of ping pong players in the states. the poor financial yield in turn cannot maintain a considerably large pool of professionals, which is a must to improve the level.


You can also note that the major events that attract a lot of attention, emotional and financial, have athleticism that came from military, war and combat related tasks.

Shot put - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Homer makes mention of competitions of rock throwing by soldiers during the Siege of Troy but there is no record of any dead weights being thrown in Greek competitions. The first evidence for stone- or weight-throwing events date back more than 2000 years in the Scottish Highlands.[1] In the 16th century King Henry VIII was noted for his prowess in court competitions of weight and hammer throwing.


The others like dash, hurdle, and the various swimming contests have clear and obvious military origins. Not to mention 'combative' contests like fencing, archery, rifle and judo.

Table tennis may have its own physical demands on the player but I doubt that the best male table tennis player can hold his own against the best female tennis player and it is that scale difference that elevated tennis to world class status, financial and everything else.


----------



## beijingwalker

Super Dan and his also world champion wife Xiexingfang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

Sailing Women's Laser Radial china won gold congrats to XU Lijia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qinglong-china

ChinaToday said:


> Sailing Women's Laser Radial china won gold congrats to XU Lijia


31 Golds&#65292; hahaha  go china

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

beijingwalker said:


> Super Dan and his also world champion wife Xiexingfang.


Lin Dan and his wife Xie Xingfang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

we need to get 9 more golds to retain our number 1 position go china go


----------



## Rafi

China should get a few more golds in Diving, Table Tennis, and others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

ChinaToday said:


> we need to get 9 more golds to retain our number 1 position go china go


31 is enough&#65292; when >30, number is only a symbol


----------



## itaskol

WEYMOUTH and PORTLAND, Aug. 6 (Xinhua) -- China's Xu Lijia won Laser Radial class in the Olympic sailing regatta after medal race on Monday, the second gold ever in Chinese Olympic sailing history.

Xu finished the medal race first, and had a total score of 35 points. The Netherlands and Belgium won silver and bronze respectively.

I thought only european play sailing.
what a surprise!! congrat to our 31th gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

during the last 7 days, China has 20 gold points, will got 10-13 golds; US has 27 gold points, will got 14-18 golds; China and US will nerely have the same number of golds.
so China will got 40-43 golds 
US will got 44-46 golds from London


----------



## gpit

xuxu1457 said:


> Lin Dan and his wife Xie Xingfang


 

He&#8217;s already had a wife?

LOL! *That&#8217;s going to break lots girls&#8217; heart! *  He is dubbed by Wall Street Journal as a &#8220;badminton bad boy&#8221;, perhaps based on tattoos on his both arms. 

Man, he looks like a Chinese movie star, but I can&#8217;t remember the star&#8217;s name.

He&#8217;s indeed super!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

This is a war&#65292;it is not only a game&#65292;we know it and we must face it&#65292;
a war between China and the Anglo-Saxon piiiigs&#12290;
Another gold was robbed by the fxxcking London whitey cheerleading game&#12290;
But we know you are the champion---you are my proud&#65281;we love you--Chen Yibing&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

we only managed two silvers in gymnast today dam sad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theniubt

ChinaToday said:


> we only managed two silvers in gymnast today dam sad



Yea, I'm surprised that Brazil made it to the top.


----------



## drunken-monke

ChinaToday said:


> we only managed two silvers in gymnast today dam sad



In the uneven bars both the chinese girls performed exceptionaly well.. Dont think that british girl deserved the bronze... Russian was too good for both teenagers from china.. But one thing for sure these two tiny Chinese girls when grwon after 4 years would perform better than what they did today and win Gold at Rio 2016..



beijingwalker said:


> Super Dan and his also world champion wife Xiexingfang.



Are both Hubby and Wife... never knew...

Am fan of Yihan.. She has excellent reach and nice smashes down the sidelines..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

we should've got 2 gold,those judges must hate China so much,the hell with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I didnt get to watch Chen Yibing match. 
Was it fairly judged? I was expecting gold as a given! Fook this hurts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

gambit said:


> Let's Catch Up: U.S. Women's Basketball Blowout, And Maroney's Vault Woes : The Torch : NPR
> 
> A bunch of black ladies beat the Asian 'superior' race...??? Sacrilege...!!!



Here to trash another thread?
Dude, this thread is for updating China's current Olympic medal haul. If you have a different agenda, please gtfo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fanling Monk

gambit said:


> Let's Catch Up: U.S. Women's Basketball Blowout, And Maroney's Vault Woes : The Torch : NPR
> 
> A bunch of black ladies beat the Asian 'superior' race...??? Sacrilege...!!!




That line sounds familiar, did you get it from Don Imus? Give it a rest you old warhorse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> Let's Catch Up: U.S. Women's Basketball Blowout, And Maroney's Vault Woes : The Torch : NPR
> 
> A bunch of black ladies beat the Asian '*superior*' race...??? Sacrilege...!!!



That would go to the Indians.

I thought you're Asian too no? Viet? Correct me if I'm wrong.

All I know is that you're a Non-White, but a White-American wannabe. Which you borrowed tons of American accomplishments to bash China.

This is the result of when someone has nothing to be proud of from their origin.

Sorry to break your heart, but serving in the US military doesn't make you an American-"American".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

theniubt said:


> That would go to the Indians.
> 
> I thought you're Asian too no? Viet? Correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct. Am one of the 'inferior' Asian races.

As far as am concerned, the Chinese members here brought this upon themselves. Just about anything that goes against China in this Olympics is somehow race related. Honest sportsmanship is out of the question.


----------



## itaskol

the london olympic make chinese people so angry. it showed that we can never be friend of the west countries. and we can never trust west countries. and we will revenge in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

Have to said, you should happy judge first!! Before, I don't think Beijing Olympic game is wonderful, but now, comparing with London, Beijing is much better than London, London Olympic game suck. Please don't give Britain next time, Give it to developing countries!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clmeta

Dude don't worry, China is still going to be at the top.
You have India's wishes. Great going.
You made Asia proud.
Also, I request you not to be rude towards Indians.
I hope China inspires India to improve its sporting standards and not just keep running after cricket.


itaskol said:


> the london olympic make chinese people so angry. it showed that we can never be friend of the west countries. and we can never trust west countries. and we will revenge in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyknight

itaskol said:


> the london olympic make chinese people so angry. it showed that we can never be friend of the west countries. and we can never trust west countries. and we will revenge in future.


We will teach them what is Justice in the war, by cutting their heads off!


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

skyknight said:


> We will teach them what is Justice in the war, by cutting their heads off!



????
Rather extreme dude.
Ill meet you halfway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

Does anyone here understand gymnastics? If so, was the 2 silver medals we won in gymnastics today a fair result or did they deserve gold? Was this blatant cheating against China by the judges or was this fair?

Even in womens trampoline, we got silver and bronze and was favourite for gold. Now we get only 2 silvers today. Something is very fishy in the gymnastics judging.

We were robbed in the womens team sprint in track cycling where we won gold but we were relegated to silver but the judge didnt even give an explanation.

thats 4 gold medals gone down the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

Agreed. The Chinese are not only competing against fellow gymnasts, but also the fair play basics.

Brazilian performed well too, but Golden Honor goes to China's Chen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

anarchy 99 said:


> Does anyone here understand gymnastics? If so, was the 2 silver medals we won in gymnastics today a fair result or did they deserve gold? Was this blatant cheating against China by the judges or was this fair?
> 
> Even in womens trampoline, we got silver and bronze and was favourite for gold. Now we get only 2 silvers today. Something is very fishy in the gymnastics judging.
> 
> We were robbed in the womens team sprint in track cycling where we won gold but we were relegated to silver but the judge didnt even give an explanation.
> 
> thats 4 gold medals gone down the drain.



There are a few members here are saying the same thing about the today's gymnastics. I haven't watch it yet, but the scores for the men gymnastics is very close though.


----------



## sweetgrape

anarchy 99 said:


> Does anyone here understand gymnastics? If so, was the 2 silver medals we won in gymnastics today a fair result or did they deserve gold? Was this blatant cheating against China by the judges or was this fair?
> 
> Even in womens trampoline, we got silver and bronze and was favourite for gold. Now we get only 2 silvers today. Something is very fishy in the gymnastics judging.
> 
> We were robbed in the womens team sprint in track cycling where we won gold but we were relegated to silver but the judge didnt even give an explanation.
> 
> thats 4 gold medals gone down the drain.


Explanation? From the game, we can see the Britain impotence but arrogance, and, I think in 100 years, the world will not give them next time to organize the game!!
Explanation, noway, just see the double standard in cycle race, rob our gold, but defend their shameless, that's their explanation!! Nothing to talk, let action kick their ***, Not even in Sport, but in every domains, that's Chinese counterattack, silent but powerful!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

clmeta said:


> Dude don't worry, China is still going to be at the top.
> You have India's wishes. Great going.
> You made Asia proud.
> Also, I request you not to be rude towards Indians.
> I hope China inspires India to improve its sporting standards and not just keep running after cricket.



Same here mate when i see indian playing against the yank my support always for indian

both men and women table tennis all in final congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 888jamie888

skyknight said:


> This is a war&#65292;it is not only a game&#65292;we know it and we must face it&#65292;
> a war between China and the Anglo-Saxon piiiigs&#12290;
> Another gold was robbed by the fxxcking London whitey cheerleading game&#12290;
> But we know you are the champion---you are my proud&#65281;we love you--Chen Yibing&#65281;


 You are a pretty nasty individual.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

anarchy 99 said:


> Does anyone here understand gymnastics? If so, was the 2 silver medals we won in gymnastics today a fair result or did they deserve gold? Was this blatant cheating against China by the judges or was this fair?
> 
> Even in womens trampoline, we got silver and bronze and was favourite for gold. Now we get only 2 silvers today. Something is very fishy in the gymnastics judging.
> 
> 
> We were robbed in the womens team sprint in track cycling where we won gold but we were relegated to silver but the judge didnt even give an explanation.
> 
> thats 4 gold medals gone down the drain.



The Australian commentators werent even sure that the russian girl's and brazilian mans performance would lead to a medal. Then for both of them BAM, strait to the top! I was like WTF? Twice in one day. The British girls - I forgot her name tweed something- stumbled in the dismount big time and still got a high score!
Fook this.
Im calling at a night. Maybe I just have really bad luck tonight and my viewing is screwing the results for team China. I cant bear to continue watching tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anarchy 99

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> The Australian commentators werent even sure that the russian girl's and brazilian mans performance would lead to a medal. Then for both of them BAM, strait to the top! I was like WTF? Twice in one day. The British girls - I forgot her name tweed something- stumbled in the dismount big time and still got a high score!
> Fook this.
> Im calling at a night. Maybe I just have really bad luck tonight and my viewing is screwing the results for team China. I cant bear to continue watching tonight.



Go to sleep, you are bringing bad luck. We missed 2 gold medals today, bad day for china apart from the sailing gold.


----------



## ChinaToday

we had 3 competetors in women shot put final later good chance for medal must watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

The west cannot stand china winning gold medals, such racist people.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

anarchy 99 said:


> Go to sleep, you are bringing bad luck. We missed 2 gold medals today, bad day for china apart from the sailing gold.



two nights back every event I view turned to gold ! Tonight everything I watch turns to 5hit (I didnt watch the sailing). I better GTFO and so to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> two nights back every event I view turned to gold ! Tonight everything I watch turns to 5hit (I didnt watch the sailing). I better GTFO and so to sleep.



yes, when you are watching and we win gold, that means you have to keep watching because on that particular day you bring good luck. But when you watch and we lose, dont watch because you bring bad luck. You watch gymnastics and we lose, you didn't watch sailing and we won gold.


----------



## shuttler

A slow day for Team China on the 10th day of the Olympics. Aug 10.

Following yesterday's outstanding performances, which recorded a tally of 30 Gold, 17 Silver and 14 Bronze, today so far we have obtained 1 gold in sailing, 2 silver from men and women gymnastcs.

Team China's medal count now is *31 Gold, 18 silver and 14 Bronze!


Our 31st Gold in sailing Women laser radial: 

Xu Lijia taming the high seas!


*




























* Chen Yibing - our King of Rings *












*Our Golden Girl - He Kexin @ uneven bar*

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

anarchy 99 said:


> The west cannot stand china winning gold medals, such racist people.


True. So racist that we allowed Gabby Douglas and the Williams sisters, all black women, to compete. Not counting a bunch of black women and men in basketball.


----------



## skyknight

888jamie888 said:


> You are a pretty nasty individual.


 No&#65292; If you understand Chinese and take a look at the Chinese internet&#65292;
You will know that you brits guys has successfully made enemy of 1.3 billion people &#65292;
We will never forget the fuoking London 5hit game&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

skyknight said:


> No&#65292; If you understand Chinese and take a look at the Chinese internet&#65292;
> You will know that you brits guys has successfully made enemy of 1.3 billion people &#65292;
> We will never forget the fuxxking London **** game&#12290;


Boo hoo. You haven't won gold in everything, you are still first. It's called being a bad winner.
Stop crying. No need to bring race into it.


----------



## anarchy 99

gambit said:


> True. So racist that we allowed Gabby Douglas and the Williams sisters, all black women, to compete. Not counting a bunch of black women and men in basketball.



The west only cares about black people when they win medals so whities can brag about western supremacy. Whities HATE china, we were robbed 4 gold medals from white judges. Our gold medal tally should be 35 instead of 31. Whities hate seeing china do well, they want china to fail. When we succeed, the yellow man succeed, the whities hate it.

If you follow orders from west, they will love you as you are a lackey. But if you don't kow tow to the west, then we become enemy of west. We were robbed 4 gold medals because of racism and anti-china mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

gambit said:


> True. So racist that we allowed Gabby Douglas and the Williams sisters, all black women, to compete. Not counting a bunch of black women and men in basketball.



what was that I heard a minute after Gabby got the gold medal, NBC aired a TV Ad showing monkey is playing gymnastics, sorry I cannot extract the picture at the moment.

that was not racism? ....I am sorry I forget you are a Vietnamese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

anarchy 99 said:


> The west only cares about black people when they win medals so whities can brag about western supremacy. Whities HATE china, we were robbed 4 gold medals from white judges. Our gold medal tally should be 35 instead of 31. Whities hate seeing china do well, they want china to fail. When we succeed, the yellow man succeed, the whities hate it.
> 
> If you follow orders from west, they will love you as you are a lackey. But if you don't kow tow to the west, then we become enemy of west. We were robbed 4 gold medals because of racism and anti-china mentality.


----------



## kawaraj

I got the pic, thanks we have an Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

xuxu1457 said:


> Lin Dan and his wife Xie Xingfang



The hottest couple in the Country. Both uncountable world class champions. Wonder how well the theory of super-genes could work on their kids! *They are the pride of China.* 

I am still in awe of the eipic match between Super Dan and Lee Chongwei yesterday. Everytime they clash, they bring out the best in badminton. I have reviewed nearly all major local and foreign newspapers' report on the epic match and all of them have the unanimous praise of Super Dan and confirm he is the Greatest!

Lin and Lee are good friends off the court. Lee was invited to Lin's wedding. Each praised the other in post match interview. They are 2 great Champions in the history of badminton. Too bad (or good) they are born in the same era!


*A salute to three of the best in men's singles badminton!
*






The *4 Kings SuperDan, Lee Chongwei, Peter Gade and Taufik Hidayat*


----------



## anarchy 99

How did britain win a medal in mens gymnastics after 100 years? Funny they win one after 100 years when its in their home turf. Blatant cheating by evil and racist judges. Worst olympic games ever, so many disasters during this olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

beijingwalker said:


> Super Dan and his also world champion wife Xiexingfang.


 


clmeta said:


> Dude don't worry, China is still going to be at the top.
> You have India's wishes. Great going.
> You made Asia proud.
> Also, I request you not to be rude towards Indians.
> I hope China inspires India to improve its sporting standards and not just keep running after cricket.



India, as a rising regional power and economy, will certainly inject more funds into their infrastructures and provide better facilities and coaching staffs to support their future sportsmen. All powers past and present used either military drills or major sports events to showcase and measure up against other powerful nations. We expect no difference from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 888jamie888

kawaraj said:


> I got the pic, thanks we have an Internet.


Not racist. Just very bad timing.


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> True. So racist that we allowed Gabby Douglas and the Williams sisters, all black women, to compete. Not counting a bunch of black women and men in basketball.



Well you forgot to mention Gabby's couch is a Chinese.

Racist still applies to many things, but not so much, if any, applied to what you've mentioned any more these days.

Only idiots believes they'll be treated American-"American", when they're not White in the first place, in the States. Specially to those who served in the military.

Can't blame them, where because they couldn't find proud from their origin.


----------



## anarchy 99

The west wants to make America top the medal table, thats why western judges are not giving gold to china.


----------



## theniubt

anarchy 99 said:


> How did britain win a medal in mens gymnastics after 100 years? Funny they win one after 100 years when its in their home turf. Blatant cheating by evil and racist judges. *Worst olympic games ever, so many disasters during this olympics*.



Didn't you get that message already from the Opening?


----------



## gambit

theniubt said:


> Well you forgot to mention Gabby's couch is a Chinese.
> 
> Racist still applies to many things, but not so much, if any, applied to what you've mentioned any more these days.
> 
> Only idiots believes they'll be treated American-"American", when they're not White in the first place, in the States. Specially to those who served in the military.
> 
> Can't blame them, where because they couldn't find proud from their origin.


So Condi Rice and Colin Powel are not 'real' Americans. I guess all the Asians, from Chinese to Viets to Koreans, I see in LA are not 'real' Americans as well.

When it comes to racism from the Chinese here, nothing is too extreme in interpretations and mental gymnastics in trying to portray the US as a racist country despite the fact that Chinese-Americans are doing quite well across the country and in every political spectrum.


----------



## Speeder 2

skyknight said:


> No&#65292; If you understand Chinese and take a look at the Chinese internet&#65292;
> You will know that you brits guys has successfully made enemy of 1.3 billion people &#65292;
> We will never forget the fuoking London 5hit game&#12290;



he is Brit as much as I am Eskimo.


----------



## anarchy 99

Guys we need to stop relying on judging sports like gymnastics, diving, boxing, wrestling, etc because western judges hate china. We are discriminated against in these sports. We need to rely on swimming, athletics, rowing, cycling, etc where judges dont decide the winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itaskol

888jamie888 said:


> Boo hoo. You haven't won gold in everything, you are still first. It's called being a bad winner.
> Stop crying. No need to bring race into it.


 
all we want are fair game play. if something goes wrong we blame GB. because london is the host city. they try everything to make the britan get more medals. and try to bring the USA to the top

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> So Condi Rice and Colin Powel are not 'real' Americans. I guess all the Asians, from Chinese to Viets to Koreans, I see in LA are not 'real' Americans as well.
> 
> When it comes to racism from the Chinese here, nothing is too extreme in interpretations and mental gymnastics in trying to portray the US as a racist country despite the fact that Chinese-Americans are doing quite well across the country and in every political spectrum.



Being a "real" American is one thing, but being treated as an American-"American" is another. 

As you love to live in your fantasy as being treated as an American-"American", because you've served in military, then that's your own problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 888jamie888

itaskol said:


> all we want are fair game play. if something goes wrong we blame GB. because london is the host city. they try everything to make the britan get more medals. and try to bring the USA to the top


Ever considered that maybe your athletes didn't deserve to win?
Try everything to make GB win? We were relegated from a silver to a bronze due to a Japanese appeal.
Some decision go your way, others don't.


----------



## gambit

theniubt said:


> Being a "real" American is one thing, but being treated as an American-"American" is another.
> 
> As you love to live in your fantasy as being treated as an American-"American", because you've served in military, then that's your own problem.


The problem is yours which is that you do not know what is an 'American' in the first place. To you, it is about skin color. You cannot even tell when your attitude is contributing to the continuing problem of race in America. The US is not perfect but just as it is far from perfection, others are just as far from US in terms of race. You think your beloved China can do better? If anything, your China is even more racist than the US. So who got the real problem now?


----------



## anarchy 99

888jamie888 said:


> Ever considered that maybe your athletes didn't deserve to win?
> Try everything to make GB win? We were relegated from a silver to a bronze due to a Japanese appeal.
> Some decision go your way, others don't.



How did you even get a medal in the first place? Because of biased judging.



gambit said:


> The problem is yours which is that you do not know what is an 'American' in the first place. To you, it is about skin color. You cannot even tell when your attitude is contributing to the continuing problem of race in America. The US is not perfect but just as it is far from perfection, others are just as far from US in terms of race. You think your beloved China can do better? If anything, your China is even more racist than the US. So who got the real problem now?



Not all Americans are racists but most racists in this world seem to be American.


----------



## gpit

Well, racist is a pretty strong word on this side of world. Prejudice is probably more appropriate. Of course, culture is different so would be the perspectives.

Regardless of the wording, there is an unfairness.

Please comment on why http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...t-investigate-fake-crash-british-cyclist.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

anarchy 99 said:


> How did you even get a medal in the first place? Because of biased judging.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Americans are racists but most racists in this world seem to be American.


You have literally registered to troll. Go away.


----------



## itaskol

888jamie888 said:


> Ever considered that maybe your athletes didn't deserve to win?
> Try everything to make GB win? We were relegated from a silver to a bronze due to a Japanese appeal.
> Some decision go your way, others don't.


 we will respect GB, if they give back the gold medal , which won by fake crash. 
if not, GB is only a hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> The problem is yours which is that you do not know what is an 'American' in the first place. To you, it is about skin color. You cannot even tell when your attitude is contributing to the continuing problem of race in America. The US is not perfect but just as it is far from perfection, others are just as far from US in terms of race. You think your beloved China can do better? If anything, your China is even more racist than the US. So who got the real problem now?



Sorry to break your heart. But the fact is that an American-"American" is INDEED, determined by skin color, and that's the way it is in the real world.

I never said anything about how China's racism is any better than the US, and I'm not sure why you drag China into this. Why don't you drag Vietnam in here too? I'm sure the Viets have a thing or two to say about the Agent Orange.

The problem here is you trying to portrait that racism does not exist in the West/America. Because that is where you can only find proud and accomplishments from, and use it to bash China whenever there's chance. While you're not even one of them, technically. 

Talking about seeking proud/accomplishments from the West/America, we Chinese have a lot more things, which is accomplished by us Chinese, to be proud and brag about than the silly Viets.

So what's your point? Being proud for borrowing the name "American" to bash on the Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## giant panda

Olympics 2012: American judoka expelled for doping violation
Published: Monday, Aug 6, 2012, 19:07 IST 
Agency: Reuters


American judo player Nicholas Delpopolo has been expelled from the Olympics for a doping violation, the International Olympic Committee said on Monday.

Delpopolo was disqualified from the 73kg judo event after providing a urine sample that tested positive for a prohibited substance.

3w.dnaindia.com/sport/report_olympics-2012-american-judoka-expelled-for-doping-violation_1724703




LOL, just search CNN and NBC and ....no report

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Current medal count

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Judoka Nicholas Delpopolo tests positive for cannabis
BBC Sport - Judoka Nicholas Delpopolo tests positive for cannabis

Western media don't turn this news from a mouse to an elephant spectacle unlike Ye's case where the BBC commentators would non stop talk about it not to forget how it made headlines on almost every country's televisions. So far i haven't heard anything from the BBC commentators regarding Delpopolo, i wonder why

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

888jamie888 said:


> Ever considered that maybe your athletes didn't deserve to win?
> Try everything to make GB win? We were relegated from a silver to a bronze due to a Japanese appeal.
> Some decision go your way, others don't.



That Japanese appeal was justified (see Guardian). You still booing at the decision in the event after so many days in which even your media said it was "astonishing" to win a bronze (bbc). 

Look at what your paper said:

19:50
*19:16*

Olympic gymnastics 2012: men's final

BBC Sport - Olympics gymnastics: Team bronze for Britain after appeal



giant panda said:


> Olympics 2012: American judoka expelled for doping violation
> Published: Monday, Aug 6, 2012, 19:07 IST
> Agency: Reuters
> 
> 
> American judo player Nicholas Delpopolo has been expelled from the Olympics for a doping violation, the International Olympic Committee said on Monday.
> 
> Delpopolo was disqualified from the 73kg judo event after providing a urine sample that tested positive for a prohibited substance
> 
> 3w.dnaindia.com/sport/report_olympics-2012-american-judoka-expelled-for-doping-violation_1724703
> 
> LOL, just search CNN and NBC and ....no report



why do you still have hopes for the americans!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

theniubt said:


> Well you forgot to mention Gabby's *couch* is a Chinese.
> 
> Racist still applies to many things, but not so much, if any, applied to what you've mentioned any more these days.
> 
> Only idiots believes they'll be treated American-"American", when they're not White in the first place, in the States. Specially to those who served in the military.
> 
> Can't blame them, where because they couldn't find proud from their origin.



typo: *coach*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

shuttler said:


> That Japanese appeal was justified (see Guardian). You still booing at the decision in the event after so many days in which even your media said it was "astonishing" to win a bronze (bbc).
> 
> Look at what your paper said:
> 
> 19:50
> *19:16*
> 
> Olympic gymnastics 2012: men's final
> 
> BBC Sport - Olympics gymnastics: Team bronze for Britain after appeal
> 
> 
> 
> why do you still have hopes for the americans!


I was just showing how decisions can go against us.
I was never "booing". I was delighted that we got any medal at all!


----------



## Apóll&#333;n



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scherz

Apóll&#333;n;3275569 said:


>


In this pic u can see a group of chinese and a us boy wearing official gold medals from olymia. Below u see some bolly wood stars wearing gold accessoirs (they are not even medals). just for fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LOL! So now when Indians wear gold necklaces, that counts as Gold medals right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Tomorrow's events with Chinese participants for medals
Men's 3m Springboard
Men's Parallel Bars
Women's Beam
Men's Horizontal Bar
Synchronised Swimming 
Table Tennis Women's Team
Men's Triathlon

CHINA 31G 19S 14B = 64
USA 29G 15S 19B = 63

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qinglong-china

giant panda said:


> Olympics 2012: American judoka expelled for doping violation
> Published: Monday, Aug 6, 2012, 19:07 IST
> Agency: Reuters
> 
> 
> American judo player Nicholas Delpopolo has been expelled from the Olympics for a doping violation, the International Olympic Committee said on Monday.
> 
> Delpopolo was disqualified from the 73kg judo event after providing a urine sample that tested positive for a prohibited substance.
> 
> 3w.dnaindia.com/sport/report_olympics-2012-american-judoka-expelled-for-doping-violation_1724703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, just search CNN and NBC and ....no report


This is the western media. Selective blindness.
The referee successful defeated china again. This is London Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## theniubt

qinglong-china said:


> This is the western media. Selective blindness



Actually they do have it now. And the "story" is "I did not know my food was baked with marijuana".

As far as I know, marijuana does not provide any competition advantage, but who knows. Well, it's a stupid rule now, because it's an American that got caught 

CNN - Funny Comments 

NBC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

skyknight said:


> This is a war&#65292;it is not only a game&#65292;we know it and we must face it&#65292;
> a war between China and the Anglo-Saxon piiiigs&#12290;
> Another gold was robbed by the fxxcking London whitey cheerleading game&#12290;
> But we know you are the champion---you are my proud&#65281;we love you--Chen Yibing&#65281;


 


skyknight said:


> We will teach them what is Justice in the war, by cutting their heads off!





skyknight said:


> No&#65292; If you understand Chinese and take a look at the Chinese internet&#65292;
> You will know that you brits guys has successfully made enemy of 1.3 billion people &#65292;
> We will never forget the fuoking London 5hit game&#12290;


 






itaskol said:


> the london olympic make chinese people so angry. it showed that we can never be friend of the west countries. and we can never trust west countries. and we will revenge in future.





itaskol said:


> all we want are fair game play. if something goes wrong we blame GB. because london is the host city. they try everything to make the britan get more medals. and try to bring the USA to the top


 


itaskol said:


> we will respect GB, if they give back the gold medal , which won by fake crash.
> if not, GB is only a hypocrite.







anarchy 99 said:


> Does anyone here understand gymnastics? If so, was the 2 silver medals we won in gymnastics today a fair result or did they deserve gold? Was this blatant cheating against China by the judges or was this fair?
> 
> Even in womens trampoline, we got silver and bronze and was favourite for gold. Now we get only 2 silvers today. Something is very fishy in the gymnastics judging.
> 
> We were robbed in the womens team sprint in track cycling where we won gold but we were relegated to silver but the judge didnt even give an explanation.
> 
> thats 4 gold medals gone down the drain.





anarchy 99 said:


> The west cannot stand china winning gold medals, such racist people.


 


anarchy 99 said:


> How did britain win a medal in mens gymnastics after 100 years? Funny they win one after 100 years when its in their home turf. Blatant cheating by evil and racist judges. Worst olympic games ever, so many disasters during this olympics.


 


anarchy 99 said:


> The west wants to make America top the medal table, thats why western judges are not giving gold to china.






beijingwalker said:


> we should've got 2 gold,those judges must hate China so much,the hell with them.





sweetgrape said:


> Explanation? From the game, we can see the Britain impotence but arrogance, and, I think in 100 years, the world will not give them next time to organize the game!!
> Explanation, noway, just see the double standard in cycle race, rob our gold, but defend their shameless, that's their explanation!! Nothing to talk, let action kick their ***, Not even in Sport, but in every domains, that's Chinese counterattack, silent but powerful!!!


 


qinglong-china said:


> This is the western media. Selective blindness.
> The referee successful defeated china again. This is London Olympics.


 

Victim complex on full display here.


----------



## anarchy 99

terranMarine said:


> Tomorrow's events with Chinese participants for medals
> Men's 3m Springboard
> Men's Parallel Bars
> Women's Beam
> Men's Horizontal Bar
> Synchronised Swimming
> Table Tennis Women's Team
> Men's Triathlon
> 
> CHINA 31G 19S 14B = 64
> USA 29G 15S 19B = 63



Don't even bother to hope for a gold from gymnastics because western judges won't let us win.


----------



## theniubt

anon45 said:


> *Victim* complex on full display here.



You're dead right about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

Guys just keep score on the number of gold medals robbed. 2 from gymnastics, 1 from trampoline and 1 from cycling. That's 4 gold medals robbed. This is without doubt the worst Olympics ever.


----------



## qinglong-china

anarchy 99 said:


> Guys just keep score on the number of gold medals robbed. 2 from gymnastics, 1 from trampoline and 1 from cycling. That's 4 gold medals robbed. This is without doubt the worst Olympics ever.


They will continue to defeat us by the referees. because this is London Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

Guys we won't win all 8 golds in diving. Western judges we will never let us win all 8 at Olympics. Gymnastics is a total fraud, why don't the team complain about biased judging. We have to make it a big issue, we have to apply pressure. If we stay quiet, judges will continue to cheat. This is a travesty.


----------



## shuttler

In the Men's Men's Super Heavy (+91kg) Quaterfinals on day 10, August 6:

Zhang Zhilei boxes against A Joshua of GB

1st Rnd 1-3
2nd Rnd 6-8
final Rnd 4-4

we lose 11-15 on points

Referee
POGGI Gerardo (ARG)
Judge 1
VUONG Trong Nghia (VIE)
Judge 2
KENNEDY Jones (BRA)
Judge 3
de CASTRO Dante (PHI)
Judge 4
CINAR Yasar (TUR)
Judge 5
ASANAU Siarhei (BLR)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

This makes me so angry, always favoring the US and UK. OUTRAGEOUS cheating.

I guess the viet and pinoy judges voted for the Brit. Disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> Tomorrow's events with Chinese participants for medals
> *Men's 3m Springboard 1
> Men's Parallel Bars 2
> Women's Beam 3
> Men's Horizontal Bar 4
> Synchronised Swimming 5
> Table Tennis Women's Team 6
> Men's Triathlon 7
> *
> CHINA 31G 19S 14B = 64
> USA 29G 15S 19B = 63



1. gold and silver or gold and bronze ( the Russian is the major roadblock )
2. go for gold or a medal from Zhang Changlong and Feng Zhe, both are debutants
3. a medal from Chinese girls - COME ON!
4. Zou Kai for gold
5. 2 silver - duet and team ( Big rivalries from Russia and Spain)
6. gold 
7. go for a medal



anarchy 99 said:


> This makes me so angry, always favoring the US and UK. OUTRAGEOUS cheating.
> 
> I guess the viet and pinoy judges voted for the Brit. Disgusting.



spot on!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anarchy 99

I predict no gold from gymnastics, judges cheat against china. Don't have such high hopes.


----------



## shuttler

888jamie888 said:


> I was just showing how decisions can go against us.
> I was never "booing". I was delighted that we got any medal at all!



going against GB? nah. not in favour of you at the expense of justice in this instance!

Our cyclists were robbed! - that is a case!

Our badminton women doubles players were incorrectly disqualified on grounds of unsportsmanship! fogging sytem rotted the whole damn thing. We are robbed of a silver for this, the Japanese gained one.

Chen Yibing was robbed a gold. China Central tv has matched frame by frame Chen's repertoire with the Brazillian. Chen was perfect. In the Brazillian's routine, he showed a big fault in doing the horizontal iron cross. The Brazillian's shoulder, armpit and his arm did not form an apparent right angle! So it was not forming a horizontal iron cross successfully. 

On dismount: Chen's 2 feet were planted firmly on the mat, not budging a milimeter! the Brazillian's right foot has taken a further side step to regain balance.

He should not get a score higher than Chen.

Chen Yibing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Our boxers are doing fine:
*
*Women's Fly (51kg)*: *Ren Cancan* is in the semi finals. She will fight for the final against a us boxer on *Wed., Aug 8, @ 20:30 BJ Time*!

*Women's Middle (75kg)*: *Li Jinzi* is in semi-finals. Li will box against a Russian on *Wed., Aug 8 (same date as Ren) @ 21:30 BJ time!*

Both girls will be guaranteed a bronze because there is no bout for bronze.

*Men's Light Fly (49kg)* *Zhou Shiming*will be up against a Kazakhstan boxer in the quarter finals match on *Thursday, 9 August 2012, @03:30 am BJ time*


*GUYs: you dont need to feel "sad" for anything or for not getting as many gold medals! Our Team have already made us so proud!
*
*Go Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

The worst Olympics ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Before trolls calling us racists, sore losers or having victim's complex lets have a summary

1) Ye accused of doping. No proof just a suspicion from an American. The whole world covered this news extensively trying to embarrass China.
2) China's women badminton team's disqualification is unjustified. No rules were broken but the whole world was talking about it.
3) Shuang Guo was robbed from a gold medal in the cycling event.
4) Chen Yibing got a lower score than the Brazilian athlete which surprised many people. 

Bulgaria's six time Olympian Iordan Iovtchev, 39, was suspicious of the scoring. "Personally, I think Chen performed the best, but I'm not the judge," said Iovtchev, who finished seventh in the final.

Italian coach Maurizio Allievi echoed Iovtchev's point of view. "I don't think he (Nabarrete) did quite good on the rings. He not only made a step forward in his dismount, but some flaws can be found on his skills in supporting his body," said Allievi.

"He can't match with Chen and Morandi (bronze medalist) at all. Chen is better than Morandi in his routine execution," said he, adding a jump in Morandi's dismount is regretful and cost him points.

Igor Cassina, a TV commentator from Italy, was surprised by the points for Nabarrete. "It never should have been so high for the Brazilian. It's too high," said Cassina.

5) An Indian boxer defeated an American boxer but the judges overturned the decision later on to award the American the win.
6) IOC won't investigate fake crash by British cyclist.
7) The American judo player Delpopolo disqualified for taking cannabis but where's the frenzy in the western media besides some online articles?

A British cyclist does something to influence the outcome won't get investigated by IOC, an Indian boxer who should have won is now out of the race for a gold medal, the Chinese female cyclist got silver instead of gold which went to the British. News surrounding the fake crash and the cannabis addicted American remains small but the ones about Chinese athletes explodes as if a new world record was broken.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

terranMarine said:


> Before trolls calling us racists, sore losers or having victim's complex lets have a summary
> 
> 1) Ye accused of doping. No proof just a suspicion from an American. The whole world covered this news extensively trying to embarrass China.
> 2) China's women badminton team's disqualification is unjustified. No rules were broken but the whole world was talking about it.
> 3) Shuang Guo was robbed from a gold medal in the cycling event.
> 4) Chen Yibing got a lower score than the Brazilian athlete which surprised many people.
> 
> Bulgaria's six time Olympian Iordan Iovtchev, 39, was suspicious of the scoring. "Personally, I think Chen performed the best, but I'm not the judge," said Iovtchev, who finished seventh in the final.
> 
> Italian coach Maurizio Allievi echoed Iovtchev's point of view. "I don't think he (Nabarrete) did quite good on the rings. He not only made a step forward in his dismount, but some flaws can be found on his skills in supporting his body," said Allievi.
> 
> "He can't match with Chen and Morandi (bronze medalist) at all. Chen is better than Morandi in his routine execution," said he, adding a jump in Morandi's dismount is regretful and cost him points.
> 
> Igor Cassina, a TV commentator from Italy, was surprised by the points for Nabarrete. "It never should have been so high for the Brazilian. It's too high," said Cassina.
> 
> 5) An Indian boxer defeated an American boxer but the judges overturned the decision later on to award the American the win.
> 6) IOC won't investigate fake crash by British cyclist.
> 7) The American judo player Delpopolo disqualified for taking cannabis but where's the frenzy in the western media besides some online articles?
> 
> A British cyclist does something to influence the outcome won't get investigated by IOC, an Indian boxer who should have won is now out of the race for a gold medal, the Chinese female cyclist got silver instead of gold which went to the British. News surrounding the fake crash and the cannabis addicted American remains small but the ones about Chinese athletes explodes as if a new world record was broken.



They gave us a lower score does not mean we have lower capability. They are afraid of China rise, no matter in sports, military or economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anarchy 99

Why didn't we appeal in the gymnastics like the Japanese did?


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

anarchy 99 said:


> Why didn't we appeal in the gymnastics like the Japanese did?



we can only appeal our own score but can not appeal others'. the brazilian guy's score should be lower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qinglong-china

anarchy 99 said:


> Why didn't we appeal in the gymnastics like the Japanese did?


Because this is referee's Olympics, not athletes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> we can only appeal our own score but can not appeal others'. the brazilian guy's score should be lower



But surely we can say we should have got higher points from the performance? Were we robbed in the women's too with that Russian girl winning gold?


----------



## Sasquatch

Going Great so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

I've given up on winning the medal table guys. The west won't allow us to win anymore gold medals. So much for judges taking the Olympic oath in the opening ceremony. We should not be quiet on these matters, we need to make our voices and concerns heard. If we stay quiet, they will continue to discriminate against china into the future.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Despite all these 8ull 5hit set backs, we should all stay positive. China is still in the race to strongly finish first - last night was the smallest medal haul but is no reason to despair.
Im sure the U.S.A is also feeling the heat and pressure.
Relax and enjoy the games for now.

We can brew up a 5hit storm later.


----------



## anarchy 99

US has huge gold medal hopefuls in many team sports.

Women's football.
Men's basketball.
Women's basketball.
Men's indoor volleyball.
Women's indoor volleyball.
Women's beach volleyball.
Men's waterpolo.
Women's waterpolo.

And many gold opportunities in track & field.


----------



## Rafi

I think my Chinese brethren are feeling unnecessarily pessimistic - no doubt there has been some horrible miscarriages of judging, and some medals that the Chinese should have rightly won were denied it. But I still feel that China will win at least a few more Gold Medals, after that let the table show what it must.

PS, Whatever the result in these games, China is destined to get more of the pie, and the US will continue to return diminishing returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Rafi said:


> I think my Chinese brethren are feeling unnecessarily pessimistic - no doubt there has been some horrible miscarriages of judging, and some medals that the Chinese should have rightly won were denied it. But I still feel that China will win at least a few more Gold Medals, after that let the table show what it must.
> 
> PS, Whatever the result in these games, China is destined to get more of the pie, and the US will continue to return diminishing returns.



It's Ok for us, But for the player, it's unfair and miserable. they endured so much in the past times and they wish to get what they qualified.....but this ***** Olympics let down them,not because of their capabilities but the bias from the judges

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anarchy 99

BREAKING NEWS!

Liu Xiang is out, he got injured and did not finish his race.

It's going from bad to worse for China.


----------



## beijingwalker

anarchy 99 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> Liu Xiang is out, he got injured and did not finish his race.
> 
> It's going from bad to worse for China.



I never have hopes on him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anarchy 99 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> Liu Xiang is out, he got injured and did not finish his race.
> 
> It's going from bad to worse for China.



Oh no.........


----------



## qinglong-china

The only hope now is Liu Xiang restore health


----------



## anarchy 99

I'm literally in tears right now. His career is over. A very sad way to end an amazing career.

He gave Chinese and all Asians belief that we can beat the African-American and other black athletes at sprinting.

A legend!

Thank you for the memories Liu Xiang!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

it was exactly what I expected,I m NOT a bit surprised,he had been hyped up too big and for too long,in the end,reality rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

Highest Honor to Liu. 

He's already made the history and really an Asian Legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

people are not stupid,most people saw that thru long time ago.

?_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

Liu Xiang was never the same since 2008. Every Chinese eyes was on him and hopes were high, his pictures were on front pages of magazines and bill boards etc, but he pulled out in front of millions of viewers. That for me already marked the end of his, then, successful career. All the best to him in his recovery.


----------



## isro2222

Frustation around the world.... The brits werent even in top 20.... Now they are 3rd by Cheating.... Am worried the might end up 2nd if they dont stop cheating.... Brits werent even no where near. in just 4 days they are at 3rd place and gaining fast.... i think olympic made a sport to humiliate other countries.... Brits killed olympic.... In CWG they came 3rd after india.... Suddenly in olympics they are 3rd and just 11 gold medals behind china.... Just imagine china dont win any gold for 2 days.... Same time brits wins 5 gold medals each day by cheating.... This is frustating.... i think china india russia should come together and do something about this idiotic brits.... i just hope indian BCCI do something about england cricket team when they tour india. BCCI world richest board. Even richer then man u board of england.... We need to be aggresive. By the way indian goverment, chinese goverment and russian goverment not saying a word.... i just dont understand why.... What could be the reason? i wont be shocked if the idiotic brits takes 2nd spot in medals tally.... Very sad....


----------



## qinglong-china

isro2222 said:


> Frustation around the world.... The brits werent even in top 20.... Now they are 3rd by Cheating.... Am worried the might end up 2nd if they dont stop cheating.... Brits werent even no where near. in just 4 days they are at 3rd place and gaining fast.... i think olympic made a sport to humiliate other countries.... Brits killed olympic.... In CWG they came 3rd after india.... Suddenly in olympics they are 3rd and just 11 gold medals behind china.... Just imagine china dont win any gold for 2 days.... Same time brits wins 5 gold medals each day by cheating.... This is frustating.... i think china india russia should come together and do something about this idiotic brits.... i just hope indian BCCI do something about england cricket team when they tour india. BCCI world richest board. Even richer then man u board of england.... We need to be aggresive. By the way indian goverment, chinese goverment and russian goverment not saying a word.... i just dont understand why.... What could be the reason? i wont be shocked if the idiotic brits takes 2nd spot in medals tally.... Very sad....


This is London Olympic&#65292; western Olympic.
Most Olympic officials is from western&#65292; few from developing country. No voice.
Chinese cycling team only want to know where they obey the rule, but the referees refuse to answer. too arrogant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

qinglong china alot strong in olympic.... alot money comes from china in olympic. i think china should take strong stand against brits.... i always wonder why the every nation on planet never voice against brits? i just wonder what powers brit has on world stage? china way ahead of brits in GDP and population.... Yet brits seems more powerful on world stage.... indian goverment never went against brits because brits are ancestors of congress party.... infact our p.m once said 'i wish british still were ruling india'.... So no hope from india.... But china should spank the tiny brits. They disqualify chinese team, they took away gold medal from cycling team, brit swimmers making fun of chinese swimmers.... china has the power to kick this english country.... even russia not making any noise.... i just wonder why.... its frustating....


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Feng Zhe just won gold in parrallel bars!

It looks like the Japs got rorted by the judges this time and lost bronze to a crappy Frenchman.
It looks like all asians are fooked over this Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qinglong-china

isro2222 said:


> qinglong china alot strong in olympic.... alot money comes from china in olympic. i think china should take strong stand against brits.... i always wonder why the every nation on planet never voice against brits? i just wonder what powers brit has on world stage? china way ahead of brits in GDP and population.... Yet brits seems more powerful on world stage.... indian goverment never went against brits because brits are ancestors of congress party.... infact our p.m once said 'i wish british still were ruling india'.... So no hope from india.... But china should spank the tiny brits. They disqualify chinese team, they took away gold medal from cycling team, brit swimmers making fun of chinese swimmers.... china has the power to kick this english country.... even russia not making any noise.... i just wonder why.... its frustating....


Characteristics of the Chinese nation
1&#12289; Be strict with Ourselves and be broad-minded toward others
2&#12289; Love peace, not like to provoke a dispute.
3&#12289; When public opinion no longer tolerate&#65292; we will Unite as one&#65292; break out the amazing energy and give them a fatal hit.
Now we are in the end of the second phase and the begin of the third phase.
They only saw the first and the second phase.


----------



## beijingwalker

*FENG ZHE,our 32nd gold*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

anarchy 99 said:


> I predict no gold from gymnastics, judges cheat against china. Don't have such high hopes.


 
LOL!

Feng Zhe just got a parallel bar Gold.

Prejudice from the others doesn't entitle prejudice from oneself.


Congrats to Mr. Zhe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Well done to FENG ZHE, the PRC's 32nd Gold Medal, his routine was awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gpit

Obambam said:


> Liu Xiang was never the same since 2008. Every Chinese eyes was on him and hopes were high, his pictures were on front pages of magazines and bill boards etc, but he pulled out in front of millions of viewers. That for me already marked the end of his, then, successful career. All the best to him in his recovery.



He was a hero, but* he has wasted too much Chinese emotions.
*
It is good that he quits and let the others come and under spotlights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

gpit said:


> LOL!
> 
> Feng Zhe just got a parallel bar Gold.
> 
> Prejudice from the others doesn't entitle prejudice from oneself.
> 
> 
> Congrats to Mr. Zhe!



I still don't buy that these judges are fair. This gymnastics is rigged against china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Deng LinLin is going to get another Gold hopefully - her routine was out of this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

HA ha

China got gold and silver on womens beam.
LinLin Deng Gold!
Lu Sui silver!

tonight is looking good!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*CHINA'S 33RD GOLD,WOMEN'S BEAM,CHINA WON BOTH GOLD AND SILVER.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyknight

Congratulations girls&#65281;
You have defeated the referees&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

skyknight said:


> Congratulations girls&#65281;
> You have defeated the referees&#65281;



athletes from other countries almost all fell off of the beam,how can they not let us win?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

LinLin Deng Gold!
Lu Sui silver! 

I knew it - you can't cheat perfection, even the judges can't cheat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyknight

anarchy 99 said:


> I still don't buy that these judges are fair. This gymnastics is rigged against china.


You are right&#65292;Look at the orders&#65292;Chinese athletes are all the 1st&#12290;
The gold medals were prepared for the other players but not China.
Unfortunately the other players all made big mistake&#65292;God hate those referees&#65281;&#65281;lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anarchy 99

Nope, I still think judges are against china. Sorry but I've lost interest in gymnastics after the judges cheating against china. I refuse to watch that sport. I hate sport that are decided by judges, because your fate is in the hands of biased judges.

Fook gymnastics!


----------



## beijingwalker

skyknight said:


> You are right&#65292;Look at the orders&#65292;Chinese athletes are all the 1st&#12290;
> The gold medals were prepared for the other players but not China.
> Unfortunately the other players all made big mistake&#65292;God hate those referees&#65281;&#65281;lol



yes,why everytime we Chinese athletes have to be the first to come out to compete.very disadvantageous sequence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> HA ha
> 
> China got gold and silver on womens beam.
> LinLin Deng Gold!
> Lu Sui silver!
> 
> tonight is looking good!



Keep watching, don't sleep tonight. Do an all nighter if you have to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

anarchy 99 said:


> Keep watching, don't sleep tonight. Do an all nighter if you have to.



Haha
Thats exactly what I have in mind. Fook work tomorrow, my luck is running strong!


----------



## skyknight

beijingwalker said:


> athletes from other countries almost all fell off of the beam,how can they not let us win?


If the other players didn't fall, the gold medals won't go into our hands. 
Those bastard referees can do anything without shame&#12290;
We have to use higher difficulty degree and less mistakes to get the same score compared to the other players--especially form Europ and America
Fcccck the London Olympic&#65292;and the hell with the fucccccking London referees&#12290;

Only the difficulty score cannot be rigged by the referees&#65292;so you can see our athletes have to use the highest difficulty degree&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

I think there is no need to blame referees. The point China has to prove has been witnessed by entire world. Any sane mind will see China has gone ahead of the west in Olympics even with these shameful acts. 

London Olympics has again proved how insecure West is.

Godspeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anarchy 99

For us to win gold we have to have the highest difficulty, absolute perfect execution AND hope others screw up, if all 3 of these things happen, we have a chance to win gold.

I don't care how many golds we win in gymnastics, it won't change the fact the game is rigged against china.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight

Fcccck those bastard referees &#65292;they did again&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## anarchy 99

What happened?


----------



## KRAIT

anarchy 99 said:


> For us to win gold we have to have the highest difficulty, absolute perfect execution AND hope others screw up, if all 3 of these things happen, we have a chance to win gold.
> 
> I don't care how many golds we win in gymnastics, it won't change the fact the game is rigged against china.


Look at the bright side, they are pushing you to absolute perfection. Isn't it a best way of revenge by winning gold even after biased ness. Next time, I think Chinese will be better than they are now as they will know it may happen in next Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

anarchy 99 said:


> What happened?


 THey fooking handed the gold to the Germans in bars.
difficulty of only 7.5 vs Chinas 7.9

This is the 5hittiest Olympics ever!

In sync duets (on now) the Russians are leading but they are genuinely good. London gymnastics have the most 'flexible' judges ever!


----------



## skyknight

But the Dutchman did really well&#65292;he deserves the gold&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

KRAIT said:


> Look at the bright side, they are pushing you to absolute perfection. Isn't it a best way of revenge by winning gold even after biased ness. Next time, I think Chinese will be better than they are now as they will know it may happen in next Olympics.



Still have a heavy heart at Chen Yibing being screwed out of a deserved gold in his last Olympic games. If he didn't perform well and got silver then I have no problem whatsoever. But he and everyone thought he would win gold after that performance but was screwed, even coaches from other teams expressed their dismay, and former Olympians in gymnastics expressed shock. It was a sad way to end an amazing career.


----------



## shuttler

*Heats broken** LIU Xiang Again*! *Get well soon*!


----------



## itaskol

skyknight said:


> But the Dutchman did really well&#65292;he deserves the gold&#12290;


 yes.
the dutchman deserves the gold. but the germen does not deserve silver. I am happy that usa get nothing. 
what I wish now is that the russia must be stronger and kick the GB out of Top 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

Did the Dutch guy and German deserve the higher points? Was it another screw job?


----------



## theniubt

Just found this comparison video of China vs Brazil on men's rings on youtube.

Rate and comment, gotta help spreading the words that China deserved that gold, and how it got robbed by those dirty judges.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight

Those bastard fucccking referees originally wanted to give gold to the German guy &#65292;unfortunately the Dutchman performed the best&#65292;
Though a silver was robbed&#65292;I appreciate all the players for their nice performances&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qinglong-china

Congratulation to the Dutch. he deserved that gold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

anarchy 99 said:


> Did the Dutch guy and German deserve the higher points? Was it another screw job?


The Dutchman deserves the gold&#65292;
as for the German guy&#65292;I say&#65306;lol



itaskol said:


> yes.
> the dutchman deserves the gold. but the germen does not deserve silver. I am happy that usa get nothing.
> what I wish now is that the russia must be stronger and kick the GB out of Top 3.


I hope Russia and the African&#65292;Caribbean countries get golds as many as they can&#65292;
Best wishes&#65281;&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

But we still got a medal, if the Dutchman gave a performance that deserved gold, then congrats to him. What I get angry is when a chinese gymnast performs way above anyone else but gets silver due to being Chinese.

But if other gymnasts from other countries perform better than our ones, then I have no problem with others winning gold. I just want fair judging.

Congrats to the Dutchman for the gold!


----------



## qinglong-china

skyknight said:


> Those bastard fucccking referees originally wanted to give gold to the German guy &#65292;unfortunately the Dutchman performed the best&#65292;
> Though a silver was robbed&#65292;I appreciate all the players for their nice performances&#12290;


Yes, I find German benefit from the referee. Bicycle and gymnastics&#65292; but the Dutchman performed the best. hahaha


----------



## ChinaToday

good day for china we had 2 golds so far and hopefully one more to come in men 3m diving


----------



## sweetgrape

qinglong-china said:


> Congratulation to the Dutch. he deserved that gold


Right, only best deserve the gold, This time contratulation to Dutch, he deserve it!! But the rubbery should be condemned.


ChinaToday said:


> good day for china we had 2 golds so far and hopefully one more to come in men 3m diving


Not forget Table tennis team Women


----------



## beijingwalker

*the British medal ranking board:EU tops the list*


----------



## ChinaToday

very sad we loss to japan in women team volley ball quater final


----------



## anarchy 99

ChinaToday said:


> good day for china we had 2 golds so far and hopefully one more to come in men 3m diving



Don't think gold medal is a given in any sport let alone a judging sport like diving. We have learnt a lesson from gymnastics that nothing is certain when the winner is decided by the opinion of judges.

Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst!


----------



## shuttler

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Feng Zhe just won gold in parrallel bars!
> 
> It looks like the Japs got rorted by the judges this time and lost bronze to a crappy Frenchman.
> It looks like all asians are fooked over this Olympics.



Our *32nd Gold medallist **Zhe Feng*! 


















(R-L) Silver medallist Marcel Nguyen of Germany, *gold medallist Zhe Feng of China *and bronze medallist Hamilton Sabot of France pose on the podium during the Victory ceremony for the Artistic Gymnastics Men's Parallel Bars on Day 11 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at North Greenwich Arena



beijingwalker said:


> *CHINA'S 33RD GOLD,WOMEN'S BEAM,CHINA WON BOTH GOLD AND SILVER.*



*Yes *Our *33rd Gold* to *Deng Linlin* and *20th Siver * to *Sui Lu* for * women's beam*





*Lu Sui*







(R-L) *Silver medalist Sui Lu of China, gold medalist Deng Linlin of China *and bronze medalist Alexandra Raisman of the United States pose on the podium during the medal ceremony for the Artistic Gymnastics Women's Beam on Day 11.

*Congratulations*!

*Go China*!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qinglong-china

anarchy 99 said:


> But we still got a medal, if the Dutchman gave a performance that deserved gold, then congrats to him. What I get angry is when a chinese gymnast performs way above anyone else but gets silver due to being Chinese.
> 
> But if other gymnasts from other countries perform better than our ones, then I have no problem with others winning gold. I just want fair judging.
> 
> Congrats to the Dutchman for the gold!


forget London Olympic referees&#65292; it is full of preconception.


----------



## ChinaToday

yo actually we can get 1 more gold in women team table tennis today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

ChinaToday said:


> yo actually we can get 1 more gold in women team table tennis today



I hope we don't lose to Japan in that too like we did in volleyball.

Just checked scores in table tennis, we are winning.


----------



## gpit

anarchy 99 said:


> I hope we don't lose to Japan in that too like we did in volleyball.


 
Pretty sure China will get the 34th medal on woman's double table tennis, based on current situation.

CHN JPN
2-0

set3 CHN 4 and JPN 7 now...


----------



## ChinaToday

anarchy 99 said:


> I hope we don't lose to Japan in that too like we did in volleyball.
> 
> Just checked scores in table tennis, we are winning.



if we are lucky we may get gold in women team synchronised swimming but that is a big ask as the russia pair is too strong

2 more golds tonight and the target of getting 40 golds is within our reach


----------



## anarchy 99

I dont think 40 golds is enough to win the gold medal count. US team sports have atleast 6 gold medals and more on various other sports. I think we need 45 to win gold medal count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

I think the japanese are doomed in table tennis... yeah, CHN wins another gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChinaToday

we done it guys another gold in women table tennis congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*Our **15th and 16th Bronze* go to *Zou Kai* in horizontal bar and in the synchronized swimming duet *Huang Xuechen / Liu Ou*







*Bronze medalist Kai Zou of China*, gold medalist Epke Zonderland of Netherlands and silver medalist Fabian Hambuchen of Germany pose on the podium after the Artistic Gymnastics Men's Horizontal Bar final on Day 11.











*Huang Xuechen and Liu Oi 
*





Silver medallists Ballestero Carbonell and Andrea Fuentes Fache of Spain, gold medallists Natalia Ishenko and Svetlana Romashina of Russia, and *bronze medallists Huang Xuechen and Liu Oi of China* pose on the podium during the medal ceremony for the Women's Duets Synchronised Swimming Free Routine Final on Day 11 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Aquatics Centre


*34th GOLD women's team table tennis!*

*Congratulations!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gpit

LOL! China has a medal boom today.

I'm very disappointed in American track & field. Maybe we should start to blame our president ... BTW, that is how the people love democracy, and be fooled therefore. 

Or, maybe we should go on street...


----------



## anarchy 99

Guys don't get so arrogant, we must stay humble because we could curse things for tomorrow. This medal race ain't over by a long shot. The Americans will fight back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

i m very disappointed with Australia ,russia and japan but really impressed with both korea in this olympics

the big let down s australia if only they can steal a few golds from the yank in swimming that will make our life alot easier


----------



## shuttler

anarchy 99 said:


> I hope we don't lose to Japan in that too like we did in volleyball.
> 
> Just checked scores in table tennis, we are winning.



* China 3-0 Japan, women's team table tennis

Revenged!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

ChinaToday said:


> i m very disappointed with Australia ,russia and japan but really impressed with both korea in this olympics
> 
> the big let down s australia if only they can steal a few golds from the yank in swimming that will make our life alot easier



Australia failed to steal gold from the Yanks cause China stole the gold they tried to steal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

theniubt said:


> Just found this comparison video of China vs Brazil on men's rings on youtube.
> 
> Rate and comment, gotta help spreading the words that China deserved that gold, and how it got robbed by those dirty judges.



*Men's gymnastics - Rings. Breakdown of points scored:
*
1 *NABARRETE ZANETTI Arthur*

Difficulty	6.800
*Execution	9.100*
*Penalties	0.00*
Total	*15.900*
Rank	1

*2 CHEN Yibing*

Difficulty	6.800
*Execution	9.000*
Penalties	0.00
Total	15.800
Rank	2

http://www.london2012.com/gymnastics-artistic/event/men-rings/index.html

This is crazy! *There was a clear error in the Brazillian's landing*! No penalty for that!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

gpit said:


> *He was a hero*, but he has wasted too much Chinese emotions.
> It is good that he quits and let the others come and under spotlights.



Yes he was but he is no longer who he was a long time ago. He should not have taken the slot and give it to someone else more able to participate for the duration of the event instead. I'm deeply disappointed seeing him pull out twice now, on the world's biggest sporting event. 

I had this gut feeling that he will pull out again because of his delay coming into the UK and his constant talk about his injury. Hope he recovers well from his injury though.



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Australia failed to steal gold from the Yanks cause China stole the gold they tried to steal.


 

Australia managed to nick one against the Brits on the women sprint cycling though.


----------



## shuttler

We carry forward from yesterday's position:
Gold 31 Silver 19 Bronze 14

Today so far we have added:
3 Gold medals: 2 in gymnastics ( men's parallel bar and women's beam); and 1 in table tennis women team
1 Silver medal in gymnastics women's beam
3 Bronze medals in gymnastics men's horizontal bar, women's synchronised duet swimming and *cycling - sprint women ( our 17th bronze from Guo Shuang)*

Until now our medal tally is:
*Gold 34
Silver 20
Bronze 17
Total 71*



A really tight competition in *men's 3m springboard diving* now:

A fierce challenge from the Russian Zakharov in no 2 behind Qin Kai by just 1.25 point. He Chong is in 4th. Only one more dive to go!

*Go Go China! Come On*

*18th Bronze to He Chong
21st Silver to Qin Kai
*

*Zakharov had an almost perfect execution and a very difficult dive. He got the Gold!*

*Well done boys!*


----------



## terranMarine

Lost the diving gold, but got silver and bronze

China G34	S21	B18	T73
USA G30	S16	B20	T66

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

terranMarine said:


> Lost the diving gold, but got silver and bronze



A little sad, but still love our divers.

Btw, is this event fairly judged?


----------



## ChinaToday

if we can get close to 100 medals we are proving them wrong we had home advantage in last olympics



theniubt said:


> A little sad, but still love our divers.
> 
> Btw, is this event fairly judged?



we play it safe but the gold medalist went for broke and it worked out for him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

theniubt said:


> A little sad, but still love our divers.
> 
> Btw, is this event fairly judged?



Don't know about that but the last jump earned the Russian diver 2 x 10 mark so that's why he got a very high score plus the difficulty is also very high. Congrats to Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> We carry forward from yesterday's position:
> Gold 31 Silver 19 Bronze 14
> 
> Today so far we have added:
> 3 Gold medals: 2 in gymnastics ( men's parallel bar and women's beam); and 1 in table tennis women team
> 1 Silver medal in gymnastics women's beam
> 3 Bronze medals in gymnastics men's horizontal bar, women's synchronised duet swimming and *cycling - sprint women ( our 17th bronze from Guo Shuang)*
> 
> Until now our medal tally is:
> *Gold 34
> Silver 20
> Bronze 17
> Total 71*
> 
> 
> 
> A really tight competition in *men's 3m springboard diving* now:
> 
> A fierce challenge from the Russian Zakharov in no 2 behind Qin Kai by just 1.25 point. He Chong is in 4th. Only one more dive to go!
> 
> *Go Go China! Come On*
> 
> *18th Bronze to He Chong
> 21st Silver to Qin Kai
> *
> 
> *Zakharov had an almost perfect execution and a very difficult dive. He got the Gold!*
> 
> *Well done boys!*



Zakharov is an excellent diver and i am happy to see Russia got the gold medal for diving, and it better for anyone to get the gold medal other than US & UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Current medal standing for Top 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

Dam i can only see us get 3 more golds max is that enough to beat USA?


----------



## 888jamie888

LetsGetRowdy said:


> Current medal standing for Top 3


I'd love for us to overtake the US. 
We've done well, but looking back so many opportunities missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

888jamie888 said:


> I'd love for us to overtake the US.
> We've done well, but looking back so many opportunities missed.



Well there's still 5 more days, anything can happen.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

888jamie888 said:


> I'd love for us to overtake the US.
> We've done well, but looking back so many opportunities missed.



Well, if UK can overtake US in gold medals, then you can still regain my respect after having blackout so many of our gold medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Good job Russia, another gold medal less for USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Good job Russia, another gold medal less for USA.



Man that was at our expense!

Afterall, we still have hope to bag the next best - *7 GOLDs - 2 more to go in men and women individual 10m platform!
*
*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> Man that was at our expense!
> 
> Afterall, we still have hope to bag the next best - *7 GOLDs - 2 more to go in men and women individual 10m platform!
> *
> *Go China!*



I would also love to see their own Anglo-Saxon brother UK to grab more gold medals from USA!


----------



## shuttler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I would also love to see their own Anglo-Saxon brother UK to grab more gold medals from USA!



anyone but!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> anyone but!



We also like to play the divide and conquer game.


----------



## shuttler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We also like to play the divide and conquer game.



haha, I humbly believe it wont work.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> haha, I humbly believe it wont work.



When it comes to UK vs US, it gonna work, do you think UK would sacrifice their own athletes to let USA to win more gold medals?


----------



## 888jamie888

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, if UK can overtake US in gold medals, then you can still regain my respect after having blackout so many of our gold medals.


 Why so bitter? Decisions go against everyone. You all seem so desperate to win, just enjoy the games.

Gaining your respect is not high on my to do list I'm afraid.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lol, i also fell in love with Aussie now, one more gold medal minus for USA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, i also fell in love with Aussie now, one more gold medal minus for USA!



The US has already benefited enough medals from the pool. 

The rate of the US swallowing those golds has cut in half or more, after swimming is gone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

theniubt said:


> The US has already benefited enough medals from the pool.
> 
> The rate of the US swallowing those golds has cut in half or more, after swimming is gone



Yep, no more gold medal for USA today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Events left which China participates

BOXING
Women's Fly (51kg)
Women's Middle (75kg)
Men's Light Fly (49kg) Shiming Zou

Men's team table tennis
10M men diving
10M women diving

Athletics

That's about it i guess, if i missed any sport feel free to correct me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

terranMarine said:


> Events left which China participates
> 
> BOXING
> Women's Fly (51kg)
> Women's Middle (75kg)
> Men's Light Fly (49kg) Shiming Zou
> 
> Men's team table tennis
> 10M men diving
> 10M women diving
> 
> Athletics
> 
> That's about it i guess, if i missed any sport feel free to correct me.



USA will get no more than 36 gold medals this time, and 3 more gold medals we are going to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> USA will get no more than 36 gold medals this time, and 3 more gold medals we are going to win.



I sure hope so!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> Events left which China participates
> 
> BOXING
> Women's Fly (51kg)
> Women's Middle (75kg)
> Men's Light Fly (49kg) Shiming Zou
> 
> Men's team table tennis
> 10M men diving
> 10M women diving
> 
> Athletics
> 
> That's about it i guess, if i missed any sport feel free to correct me.



Synchronised swimming team
Gymnastics rhythemic
Beach volleyball - bronze

Our medal count now: *34G 21S 18B*


USA:

men's 110 hurdle
*men and women basketball*
men and women volleyball
*women beach volleyball* gold and silver guaranteed
women football - silver guaranteed
men (1/8 final) and women (silver guaranteed) water polo
men and women 4 x 100 m (Jamaica's Powell was injured in the 100m race)
men and women 4 x 400 relay
men triple jump

boxing and other athletics; BMX and mountain cycling 

US' medals now: *30G 19S 21B*

The above in *bold* are guaranteed gold medals to USA. 

As much as I dont wish it, they will get more than 36 gold medals!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anarchy 99

Let's hope other teams can upset the favorite American teams. There has been major upsets so far this Olympics. You know Russia beat us in diving to deny us a gold but their women's pole vaulter screwed up and gave the American the gold. F**k.

We need ATLEAST 40 golds to beat USA. Don't think we can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## northeast

Come on&#65292;it's just a game.it's a shame that think those medals as national honor.Only pathetic people have such mentality.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

northeast said:


> Come on&#65292;it's just a game.it's a shame that think those medals as national honor.Only pathetic people have such mentality.



Initially we didn't give a damn, but this London Olympic is the dirtiest one in the history by far, and it has screwed up so many of our athletes.

They were the one who started this war, so we are going to retaliate and to humiliate them once more.

What's the matter, you were so happy to create more enemies for China, yet get cringed when your master USA got attacked?


----------



## anarchy 99

I predict here and now we will lose the gold medal count to the USA. I think USA has a chance to get around 45 golds.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

anarchy 99 said:


> I predict here and now we will lose the gold medal count to the USA. I think USA has a chance to get around 45 golds.



Do you truly think US has the chance to win all the following events?


----------



## northeast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Initially we didn't give a damn, but this London Olympic is the dirtiest one in the history by far, and it has screwed up so many of our athletes.
> 
> They were the one who started this war, so we are going to retaliate and to humiliate them once more.
> 
> What's the matter, you were so happy to create more enemies for China, yet get cringed when your master US got attacked?


 
don't follow me please.


----------



## masoomchichora

china's gold medal tally should be 37 gold atleast but the referees robbed china' couple of gold medals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anarchy 99

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Do you truly think US has the chance to win all the following events?



It seems other teams just choke against the USA. So they have pretty high chances imo.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LetsGetRowdy said:


> Current medal standing for Top 3


 


888jamie888 said:


> I'd love for us to overtake the US.
> We've done well, but looking back so many opportunities missed.



I hope Britain overtakes the USA in the Medals table.

I really hope so! 

And it's not just because I want to see the USA as 3rd. That will just be a nice bonus.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I hope Britain overtakes the USA in the Medals table.
> 
> I really hope so!
> 
> And it's not just because I want to see the USA as 3rd. That will just be a nice bonus.



Let's hope other teams to shred more gold medals from USA just like we got shredded by NK/Russia and the referees. 



masoomchichora said:


> china's gold medal tally should be 37 gold atleast but the referees robbed china' couple of gold medals



Britain is like the half home turf for USA, they are always favored when playing in the English-speaking countries, and i think the Rio 2016 Olympics will be less biased against China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

We still lack depth in many sports. US has many gold medal chances in pretty much every event in every sport so they have many gold chances even if they fail to get gold in many events. This is the major problem in the Chinese team, we have to rely on clean sweeping a certain sport (eg. Diving, table tennis, badminton) to get our golds, it's always very difficult to win all the golds in a certain sport. US has a more evenly distributed chance of gold. This is where we need to improve. 4 years have gone by since 2008 and the only big improvement I see is in swimming, we still suck at track & field. We need to get many gold hopefuls in track & field, rowing, cycling, etc.

If we are to beat the US, we need to close the gap in swimming and track & field. This is where the US racks up the majority of its gold medals and total medals. US won 16 golds in swimming, we won 5. That's still a 11 gold difference, too big imo. 

Oh well, we played them close, Congrats to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anarchy 99 said:


> Oh well, we played them close, Congrats to USA.



It's not over yet.

Our athletes have showed the world that they can be the best, in whatever discipline they choose to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

anarchy 99 said:


> We still lack depth in many sports. US has many gold medal chances in pretty much every event in every sport so they have many gold chances even if they fail to get gold in many events. This is the major problem in the Chinese team, we have to rely on clean sweeping a certain sport (eg. Diving, table tennis, badminton) to get our golds, it's always very difficult to win all the golds in a certain sport. US has a more evenly distributed chance of gold. This is where we need to improve. 4 years have gone by since 2008 and the only big improvement I see is in swimming, we still suck at track & field. We need to get many gold hopefuls in track & field, rowing, cycling, etc.
> 
> If we are to beat the US, we need to close the gap in swimming and track & field. This is where the US racks up the majority of its gold medals and total medals. US won 16 golds in swimming, we won 5. That's still a 11 gold difference, too big imo.
> 
> Oh well, we played them close, Congrats to USA.



US has so many black athletes for their track and field and their basketball, it is simply unfair to compare our homogeneous Chinese athletes with them. 

The pool is always dominated by the white athletes, and you can see that China is now starting to challenge them in this particular domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

Chinese-Dragon said:


> It's not over yet.
> 
> Our athletes have showed the world that they can be the best, in whatever discipline they choose to follow.



It's over now, we have run out of gold medal hopefuls, whereas the US will get many golds in the final 5 days. Infact the US might even have a decent lead over china once it's finished. Their team sports, track & field, boxing, BMX, etc have very high chances of gold. This medal race is all over bar the shouting. Fat lady is about to sing. 

Don't believe me? Go check out the number of finals and semifinals the US is in. Not to mention top qualifiers in track & field on many events. I still think US will get close to 45 gold.

We blew many chances in weightlifting, shooting, gymnastics, rowing and team sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anarchy 99 said:


> It's over now, we have run out of gold medal hopefuls, whereas the US will get many golds in the final 5 days. Infact the US might even have a decent lead over china once it's finished. Their team sports, track & field, boxing, BMX, etc have very high chances of gold. This medal race is all over bar the shouting. Fat lady is about to sing.
> 
> Don't believe me? Go check out the number of finals and semifinals the US is in. Not to mention top qualifiers in track & field on many events. I still think US will get close to 45 gold.
> 
> We blew many chances in weightlifting, shooting, gymnastics, rowing and team sports.



It's not over till the very end. It will be very close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masoomchichora

western countries jealous from china thats why they robbed china's gold medals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

anarchy 99 said:


> It's over now, we have run out of gold medal hopefuls, whereas the US will get many golds in the final 5 days. Infact the US might even have a decent lead over china once it's finished. Their team sports, track & field, boxing, BMX, etc have very high chances of gold. This medal race is all over bar the shouting. Fat lady is about to sing.
> 
> Don't believe me? Go check out the number of finals and semifinals the US is in. Not to mention top qualifiers in track & field on many events. I still think US will get close to 45 gold.
> 
> We blew many chances in weightlifting, shooting, gymnastics, rowing and team sports.



USA only won 44 gold medals in their own home turf when they got no real competition, and i don't think they will suddenly get roided up this time.


----------



## Obambam

masoomchichora said:


> china's gold medal tally should be 37 gold atleast but the referees robbed china' couple of gold medals



Despite obvious tinkering on the scores, I think we Asians have put up with a good fight. It is clear to the international community how bad some of the decisions had been. Athletes and us Asian members who felt injustice should be proud of what our nations have achieved. We all know deep down that America and the British does not deserve some of their medals and more gold and silver should have been awarded to other teams. 

The west simply cannot stand losing to Asian nations and the UK are obviously jealous of the success of the Beijing Olympics, that they are doing their utmost to tarnish its image by keeping our medal counts down and flooding the world with news about Chinese match fixing, doping and torturous trainings etc.

We cannot expect a leopard to change its spots. All we can do about this rigged Olympic games is to continue cheering for our teams and to move on, despite obvious outcomes. London 2012 is probably one of if not the worst Olympics the world have ever seen. Hopefully Brazil will put a smile back to our faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anon45

masoomchichora said:


> western countries jealous from china thats why they robbed china's gold medals





ChineseTiger1986 said:


> USA only won 44 gold medals in their own home turf when they got no real competition, and i don't think they will suddenly get roided up this time.


 


Obambam said:


> Despite obvious tinkering on the scores, I think we Asians have put up with a good fight. It is clear to the international community how bad some of the decisions had been. Athletes and us Asian members who felt injustice should be proud of what our nations have achieved. We all know deep down that America and the British does not deserve some of their medals and more gold and silver should have been awarded to other teams.
> 
> The west simply cannot stand losing to Asian nations and the UK are obviously jealous of the success of the Beijing Olympics, that they are doing their utmost to tarnish its image by keeping our medal counts down and flooding the world with news about Chinese match fixing, doping and torturous trainings etc.
> 
> We cannot expect a leopard to change its spots. All we can do about this rigged Olympic games is to continue cheering for our teams and to move on, despite obvious outcomes. London 2012 is probably one of if not the worst Olympics the world have ever seen. Hopefully Brazil will put a smile back to our faces.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Obambam said:


> Despite obvious tinkering on the scores, I think we Asians have put up with a good fight. It is clear to the international community how bad some of the decisions had been. Athletes and us Asian members who felt injustice should be proud of what our nations have achieved. We all know deep down that America and the British does not deserve some of their medals and more gold and silver should have been awarded to other teams.
> 
> The west simply cannot stand losing to Asian nations and the UK are obviously jealous of the success of the Beijing Olympics, that they are doing their utmost to tarnish its image by keeping our medal counts down and flooding the world with news about Chinese match fixing, doping and torturous trainings etc.
> 
> We cannot expect a leopard to change its spots. All we can do about this rigged Olympic games is to continue cheering for our teams and to move on, despite obvious outcomes. London 2012 is probably one of if not the worst Olympics the world have ever seen. Hopefully Brazil will put a smile back to our faces.



I agree buddy. 

By the way Obambam, I love your avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Not much use to debate who is gonna win the race, we all know that this Olympics is about prejudice. Just win as much medals as possible in the coming events so that even if USA does manage to get more gold than China it would be by a very small margin. I'm already proud of what our athletes have pulled off and they deserve to be praised. It would be an irony if we end up on the top spot after they robbed us some gold medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anarchy 99

Instead of blaming the west, we need to improve ourselves, if we had more chances in track & field we wouldn't be in a position to rely on judges to win gold. This is a fundamental weakness in our sporting system, when we are a no show in athletics, we are starting the olympics at a disadvantage, we are just spectators once athletics start. This MUST change. If we can do so well in swimming and Liu Xiang can beat black sprinters, there is absolutely no reason why we cannot do well in athletics.

Yes judges were unfair and were robbed atleast 2 golds, but we can cry about it or we can use that as motivation to further improve ourselves in non-judging sports where the winner is not decided by biased judges.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qinglong-china

northeast said:


> Come on&#65292;it's just a game.it's a shame that think those medals as national honor.Only pathetic people have such mentality.


just a game? Brother, Olympic games had been political games.
The Olympic Movement has always been political, not be without political. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Juan Antonio Samaranch, this sentence tells the reality of complexity and frustration.
Forgive my unreasonable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

anarchy 99 said:


> Instead of blaming the west, we need to improve ourselves, if we had more chances in track & field we wouldn't be in a position to rely on judges to win gold. This is a fundamental weakness in our sporting system, when we are a no show in athletics, we are starting the olympics at a disadvantage, we are just spectators once athletics start. This MUST change. If we can do so well in swimming and Liu Xiang can beat black sprinters, there is absolutely no reason why we cannot do well in athletics.
> 
> Yes judges were unfair and were robbed atleast 2 golds, but we can cry about it or we can use that as motivation to further improve ourselves in non-judging sports where the winner is not decided by biased judges.



You are right that we have many flaws in ourselves, but the West is naturally hostile towards China, and this Olympic Games is a mirror to let many Chinese people to realize this truth.

Actually i am quite happy to see that 90% of the Chinese netizens do display the strong patriotism and support for their Motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anarchy 99

Video - Australian Coach: China Will Dominate Swimming - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

qinglong-china said:


> just a game? Brother, Olympic games had been political games.
> The Olympic Movement has always been political, not be without political. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Juan Antonio Samaranch, this sentence tells the reality of complexity and frustration.
> Forgive my unreasonable



He is a troll, just ignore him.


----------



## anarchy 99

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You are right that we have many flaws in ourselves, but the West is naturally hostile towards China, and this Olympic Games is a mirror to let many Chinese people to realize this truth.
> 
> Actually i am quite happy to see that 90% of the Chinese netizens do display the strong patriotism and support for their Motherland.



I agree with this post 100%. This olympics has been an eye opener for all Chinese to see the hate the west has towards China. Before people thought the west only hate China because of the CPC, but now it's made crystal clear it's got nothing to do with the type of government in China but the race of China. It was an attack on Chinese people. Discrimination due to being Chinese.

I'm glad this happened, for too long many Chinese have thought the west to be nice and reasonable people and giving them the benefit of the doubt, but no longer. In a way, this is a bigger accomplishment than winning the medal count, the western media has done a huge favour to China by uniting Chinese people.

The west just wrote a check they can't cash. They awoke the sleeping giant.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## itaskol

Awakened peoples, you will certainly attain the ultimate victory!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anarchy 99 said:


> *Before people thought the west only hate China because of the CPC...*



That's just a trick. 

They always say "I only hate the CPC, I don't hate China".

In fact, it is the opposite way around. They are afraid of a powerful China (regardless of our government), and they are grateful to the CPC for keeping a low profile and not destroying their global order too quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Obambam

anarchy 99 said:


> I agree with this post 100%. This olympics has been an eye opener for all Chinese to see the hate the west has towards China. Before people thought the west only hate China because of the CPC, but now it's made crystal clear it's got nothing to do with the type of government in China but the race of China. It was an attack on Chinese people. Discrimination due to being Chinese.
> 
> I'm glad this happened, for too long many Chinese have thought the west to be nice and reasonable people and giving them the benefit of the doubt, but no longer. In a way, this is a bigger accomplishment than winning the medal count, the western media has done a huge favour to China by uniting Chinese people.
> 
> The west just wrote a check they can't cash. They awoke the sleeping giant.



It is not just the Chinese. In general they do not like the idea of us inferior Asians being up there on par if not better than them. They have meddled with the outcomes of hockey to lessen Pakistan's chances of progression, Indian Boxing, South Korean Fencing and badminton, Embarrassing North Korea on their first football match and heavily penalizing and marking down Chinese athletes. 

Oh wait, perhaps they were all 'coincidences'?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## huskie

My late congrats and everlasting admiration to Xu Lijia for winning the gold medal in the women's Laser Radial class





She has an almost blind eye, an almost deaf ear, a tumor in her knee that robbed her of the opportunity to participate in Athens 2004 (at that time she was only 17 and already qualified for the Olympics), a storm during training that almost took her life. I've always had a soft spot for underdogs, even though she is a strong competitor with a bronze medal in Beijing 2008 and a world champion title in 2006, her disabilities definitely put her to disadvantage. She quit in 2009 and became a college student. She came back to the game in 2011. One year later she won the gold medal in London 2012. No wonder she was so excited and screamed for 50 seconds at the finishing spot. She has every reason to. London 2012 organization has been a joke, but its slogan is right on the athlete side, at least the athletes did inspire our generation.

She was interviewed by BBC, and spoke pretty good English, very impressive.
BBC Sport - Olympics sailing: China's Xu Lijia pips Marit Bouwmeester to gold

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## huskie

My disappointment with Liu Xiang also comes with empathy for him. No matter what others will say about him, he is still a great athlete and a hero to me. Whether his professional life may or may not be over, I wish him the best, and hope he could once again taste the happiness of being a normal person instead of an icon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyknight

anarchy 99 said:


> I agree with this post 100%. This olympics has been an eye opener for all Chinese to see the hate the west has towards China. Before people thought the west only hate China because of the CPC, but now it's made crystal clear it's got nothing to do with the type of government in China but the race of China. It was an attack on Chinese people. Discrimination due to being Chinese.
> 
> I'm glad this happened, for too long many Chinese have thought the west to be nice and reasonable people and giving them the benefit of the doubt, but no longer. In a way, this is a bigger accomplishment than winning the medal count, the western media has done a huge favour to China by uniting Chinese people.
> 
> The west just wrote a check they can't cash. They awoke the sleeping giant.



Actually I see more and more Chinese net users are tend to use the word "&#30333;&#30382;&#29482;"&#65292;pretty good sign&#12290;


----------



## kawaraj

anarchy 99 said:


> We still lack depth in many sports. US has many gold medal chances in pretty much every event in every sport so they have many gold chances even if they fail to get gold in many events. This is the major problem in the Chinese team, we have to rely on clean sweeping a certain sport (eg. Diving, table tennis, badminton) to get our golds, it's always very difficult to win all the golds in a certain sport. US has a more evenly distributed chance of gold. This is where we need to improve. 4 years have gone by since 2008 and the only big improvement I see is in swimming, we still suck at track & field. We need to get many gold hopefuls in track & field, rowing, cycling, etc.
> 
> If we are to beat the US, we need to close the gap in swimming and track & field. This is where the US racks up the majority of its gold medals and total medals. US won 16 golds in swimming, we won 5. That's still a 11 gold difference, too big imo.
> 
> Oh well, we played them close, Congrats to USA.



I am confused by your words. Chinese seemed have a WIDER Coverage of Gold rash than the USA team. I tried to check BBC site in this Olympics, China has taken 73 Medals in 16 categories. The USA's figure is 70 Medals in 12 categories.

I even get the full game figure of last Olympics in Beijing, where China took 100 Medals in 25 categories. Team USA got 110 Medals in 22 categories.

Chinese are excellent in sports but you should focus on more fact numbers than just post out of you imagination.

For you info, try to click the country names and Olympic Year above, you get all data.

BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qinglong-china

kawaraj said:


> I am confused by your words. Chinese seemed have a WIDER Coverage of Gold rash than the USA team. I tried to check BBC site in this Olympics, China has taken 73 Medals in 16 categories. The USA's figure is 70 Medals in 12 categories.
> 
> I even get the full game figure of last Olympics in Beijing, where China took 100 Medals in 25 categories. Team USA got 110 Medals in 22 categories.
> 
> Chinese are excellent in sports but you should focus on more fact numbers than just post out of you imagination.
> 
> For you info, try to click the country names and Olympic Year above, you get all data.
> 
> BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table


Bro, Ignore him. His head was kicked by a donkey. Maybe he is not Chinese.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kawaraj said:


> I am confused by your words. Chinese seemed have a WIDER Coverage of Gold rash than the USA team. I tried to check BBC site in this Olympics, China has taken 73 Medals in 16 categories. The USA's figure is 70 Medals in 12 categories.
> 
> I even get the full game figure of last Olympics in Beijing, where China took 100 Medals in 25 categories. Team USA got 110 Medals in 22 categories.
> 
> Chinese are excellent in sports but you should focus on more fact numbers than just post out of you imagination.
> 
> For you info, try to click the country names and Olympic Year above, you get all data.
> 
> BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table



I think Anarchy 99 is just being too pessimistic.

Anyway, I hope our athletes continue to do well, as another day of the Olympics starts!


----------



## chauism

kawaraj said:


> I am confused by your words. Chinese seemed have a WIDER Coverage of Gold rash than the USA team. I tried to check BBC site in this Olympics, China has taken 73 Medals in 16 categories. The USA's figure is 70 Medals in 12 categories.
> 
> I even get the full game figure of last Olympics in Beijing, where China took 100 Medals in 25 categories. Team USA got 110 Medals in 22 categories.
> 
> Chinese are excellent in sports but you should focus on more fact numbers than just post out of you imagination.
> 
> For you info, try to click the country names and Olympic Year above, you get all data.
> 
> BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table



What he really meant is that in some categories especially track and fields China really legs behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qinglong-china

U.S. media is crazy, in suspected Usain Bolt

LONDON &#8212; When he won the 100-meter dash in the second-fastest time in history Sunday night, Usain Bolt sent the 80,000 who witnessed his feat in person and the millions more who watched it on television into a state of delirium. Bolt&#8217;s feat raised the old grade-school axiom &#8220;Wanna race?&#8221; to athletic nirvana.

But even before his gold medal ceremony here Monday night, that state of euphoria was pierced with variations of the same cynical question: &#8220;Is he clean?&#8221;

Respect Usain Bolt; don&rsquo;t suspect him - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

huskie said:


> My disappointment with Liu Xiang also comes with empathy for him. No matter what others will say about him, he is still a great athlete and a hero to me. Whether his professional life may or may not be over, I wish him the best, and hope he could once again taste the happiness of being a normal person instead of an icon.



a good actor he is..


----------



## itaskol

beijingwalker said:


> a good actor he is..


how can you say this to our great hero. he is surely not a actor.


----------



## beijingwalker

people are not stupid,the end was exactly what I expected from him.he was a hyped up lemon for so long.in the end,reality rules.


----------



## itaskol

beijingwalker said:


> people are not stupid,the end was exactly what I expected from him.he was a hyped up lemon for so long.in the end,reality rules.


he got heavy injured this time. an "actor" will not do thing like this.


----------



## beijingwalker

itaskol said:


> he got heavy injured this time. an "actor" will not do thing like this.



yes,every four years before the Olympics,what an coincidence.


----------



## anarchy 99

beijingwalker said:


> yes,every four years before the Olympics,what an coincidence.



This is what bugs alot of people, he has only 2 DNF (did not finish) in his entire career........2008 Olympics and 2012 Olympics. But he is still a legend. No one can ever take away his 2004 Olympic gold medal. He proved Asian sprinters can beat black sprinters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

anarchy 99 said:


> This is what bugs alot of people, he has only 2 DNF (did not finish) in his entire career........2008 Olympics and 2012 Olympics. But he is still a legend. No one can ever take away his 2004 Olympic gold medal. He proved Asian sprinters can beat black sprinters.



we are going to have more athletes like SUN YANG who beat westerners in the sports events that people believed forever would be dominated by the Europeans and they won't chicken out at the last crucial moment.fool me once,shame on you,fool me twice,shame on me.people now can not be easily fooled.


----------



## huskie

beijingwalker said:


> a good actor he is..


 
you are entitled to your opinion, just like I am. while you can believe in whatever conspiracy you might come up with, I do believe in the principle of 'not guilty until proven'. I believe in this when the American coach despicably started accusing Ye Shiwen of doping, and I still do so when it comes to Liu Xiang. For me, his achievement is truly genuine, and accusation of his (or his team) financial exploit is just speculation. Nevertheless, I understand that it is much harder for people to appreciate someone who didn't live up to expectation, even if he had reached an undeniable milestone. You are of course free to call him names, but it won't change my opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

huskie said:


> you are entitled to your opinion, just like I am. while you can believe in whatever conspiracy you might come up with, I do believe in the principle of 'not guilty until proven'. I believe in this when the American coach despicably started accusing Ye Shiwen of doping, and I still do so when it comes to Liu Xiang. For me, his achievement is truly genuine, and accusation of his (or his team) financial exploit is just speculation. Nevertheless, I understand that it is much harder for people to appreciate someone who didn't live up to expectation, even if he had reached an undeniable milestone. You are of course free to call him names, but it won't change my opinions.



good,let's agree to disagree, I believe in law of average/chance rather than amazing coincidence.


----------



## itaskol

beijingwalker said:


> good,let's agree to disagree, I believe in law of average/chance rather than amazing coincidence.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/2012olympics/2012-08/08/content_15650946.htm
he has to undergo surgery today. my best wish to him to get well soon.
and he was really heavy injured this time. no need to doubt him .

coincidence is coincidence. It is fate and destiny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

it doesn't matter if he is really hurt or not,he was just being hyped up too much.let's face the reality,he was never a top favorite in that event in recent years,why putting him up onto the pedestal when everyone knows it's gaurantteed failure.that's very stupid.I blame the media for that,they brainwashed the people like herding animals.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anarchy 99 said:


> No one can ever take away his 2004 Olympic gold medal. He proved Asian sprinters can beat black sprinters.



Exactly. 

He did what he needed to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

beijingwalker said:


> it doesn't matter if he is really hurt or not,he was just being hyped up too much.let's face the reality,he was never a top favorite in that event in recent years,why putting him up onto the pedestal when everyone knows it's gaurantteed failure.that's very stupid.I blame the media for that,they brainwashed the people like herding animals.


the media is indeed stupid, and the chinese atheletic assocaition is maybe evil. but liu xiang himself is innocent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

beijingwalker said:


> it doesn't matter if he is really hurt or not,he was just being hyped up too much.let's face the reality,he was never a top favorite in that event in recent years,why putting him up onto the pedestal when everyone knows it's gaurantteed failure.that's very stupid.I blame the media for that,they brainwashed the people like herding animals.



He was not a favorite? 

He was wining the world champs in 2011 before that a$$ Dayron Robles interfered with Liu Xiang's race and cost him a certain gold. Liu still won silver even with that interference by Robles. Then a couple of months ago Liu ran 12.88 seconds in the US while beating his main rival now Aries Merritt. Btw the world record is 12.87 seconds. He was in top form until he had a race just 2 weeks before the start of the Olympics in Britain. He messed up his back and pulled out of the final even though he qualified for the final. Then apparently reinjured his foot in Germany.

Stupid Britain is at fault, that place is cursed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

iran obtain 4gold+3silver+1bronze and 12th rank
absolutly it seem we can't defeat west
please china you fu****k U.S.A

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DoubleYouSee said:


> iran obtain 4gold+3silver+1bronze and 12th rank
> absolutly it seem we can't defeat west
> please china you fu****k U.S.A



Iran is doing really well, you should be proud. 

As for China beating the USA in the Medals tables, well I hope we can do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight

DoubleYouSee said:


> iran obtain 4gold+3silver+1bronze and 12th rank
> absolutly it seem we can't defeat west
> please china you fu****k U.S.A


I watched the live&#65292;Iran got 1 gold and 1 silver in over-105 kilogram weightlifting&#12290;
In the award ceremony&#65292;all the Iranian spectators were singing Iran national anthem&#65292;seeing their national flag raised to the higest&#65292;
Salute to the patriotism of Iranian people and your heroes&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

anarchy 99 said:


> Instead of blaming the west, we need to improve ourselves, if we had more chances in track & field we wouldn't be in a position to rely on judges to win gold. This is a fundamental weakness in our sporting system, when we are a no show in athletics, we are starting the olympics at a disadvantage, we are just spectators once athletics start. This MUST change. If we can do so well in swimming and Liu Xiang can beat black sprinters, there is absolutely no reason why we cannot do well in athletics.
> 
> Yes judges were unfair and were robbed atleast 2 golds, but we can cry about it or we can use that as motivation to further improve ourselves in non-judging sports where the winner is not decided by biased judges.



We are still not doing good enough in events that matter and we are much weakened in sports that we are good at.

Athletics and swimming are the 2 events that carry most medals, 47 and 34 gold respectively. How many out of those can we win? Pretty paltry! And in other big ticket items, we are not faring too well: canoeing 16, cycling 18, judo 14, rowing 14, shooting 15, weight-lifting 15 ..! If we cannot defend or excel in our traditional strongholds like gymnastics (18), badminton, table tennis, diving, shooting, weightlifting we are done! 

Gymnastics 
Beijing G11 S2 B5
London G04 S3 B1

Weightlifting
BJ 8-1-0
LD 5-2-0 

Shooting
BJ 5-2-1
LD 2-2-3

Judo
BJ 3-0-1
LD 0-1-1

We still dont have any breakthrough or are paddling backward in football, volleyball, basketball, tennis, waterpolo, handball, field hockey. 

Upon the conclusion of this Olympics, let's do this exercise once again then we can easily find out our overall gains and losses!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstroTrain

Quite disappointed why so many Chinese still hype Liu Xiang. This guy was a one hit (race) wonder. All the millions in endorsements this guy has milked in the last 8 years for one major race in Athens then no shows for the past 2 Olympics and this guy after the fall still does not retire. He wants to milk even more money for the next 4 yrs on the delusional mirage that he will have a chance in Rio 2016? What, a Olympic contender at 32 with all the major injuries this guy has, give me break. Some Chinese previous multiple gold medal winners probably get 1/100th the amount in endrosements this guy has tricked from the public. 

As to the volleyball team, they suck. Fat Wang Yimei needs to retire. I can't believe China still relies on this tubby as a major striker. I see other teams like the Korean and American team they have tall, athletic, lean strikers like Kim or Hooker but we have a 200 pound out of shape hippo. It seems all the players are the same from 2008. They already fired 3 coaches time to deduce not the coaches but the players. 

Maybe they can retrain Xue Chen from beach volleyball to get back on the hard court. 

They need to get rid of this Hippo






for this lean mean fighting machine,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I like Wang Yimei.
She did China proud in Athens, I remember the Chinese crowd being particularly fond of her.
Dont disrespect her for her size, she is powerful. Also calling her a hippo is distasteful, show some respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstroTrain

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I like Wang Yimei.
> She did China proud in Athens, I remember the Chinese crowd being particularly fond of her.
> Dont disrespect her for her size, she is powerful. Also calling her a hippo is distasteful, show some respect.


 
Out of all the strikers from the top teams I watched so far she is the most non athletic. Her strikes consistently gets dug or blocked and due to weight she is not the quickest nor effective blocker. Since this team is built around her it is due to failure, as attested by the past 2 Olympics and lost to Japan last night. Granted she has suffered injury but how much is because of weight issues??

As I said this team changed coaches 3 times in past 4 years, it is up to the point now it isn't the coaches fault but certain players this team is built around. They need more athletic, versatile, flexible talent that can hit deep strikes and is tall, quick enough for an effective block than one dimensional players. 

So yeah in the end if forming a team winning gold is the ultimate goal she is a hippo blocking that outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

We are on going to win our *35th GOLD!* in Men's team table tennis now leading the S Koreans by 2-0 after winning 2 singles' matches; and into the 3rd match-up in double, leading by 2-0.

*Go China*!



AstroTrain said:


> *Quite disappointed why so many Chinese still hype Liu Xiang*. *This guy was a one hit (race) wonder.* All the millions in endorsements this guy has milked in the last 8 years for one major race in Athens then no shows for the past 2 Olympics and this guy after the fall still does not retire. He wants to milk even more money for the next 4 yrs on the delusional mirage that he will have a chance in Rio 2016? What, a Olympic contender at 32 with all the major injuries this guy has, give me break. Some Chinese previous multiple gold medal winners probably get 1/100th the amount in endrosements this guy has tricked from the public.
> 
> As to the volleyball team, they suck. Fat Wang Yimei needs to retire. I can't believe China still relies on this tubby as a major striker. I see other teams like the Korean and American team they have tall, athletic, lean strikers like Kim or Hooker but we have a 200 pound out of shape hippo. It seems all the players are the same from 2008. They already fired 3 coaches time to deduce not the coaches but the players.
> 
> Maybe they can retrain Xue Chen from beach volleyball to get back on the hard court.
> 
> They need to get rid of this Hippo
> 
> for this lean mean fighting machine,



You need to retire man!
Liu Xiang is no fluke. He is still our best and one of the world's best hurdlers. Check his recent race records before you babble here!

Women's volleyball is by far the best of all the other ball games that I have mentioned in post #992. Wang Yimei has done a lot for our team. 

Get the f#ck out of here!

Yes! *Clean sweep in Table Tennis, just like our achievement in Badminton!
*
*Congratulations to ou*r *Table Tennis Team on the 35th Gold!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

And China did it again, 3-0 vs Korea. Tonight the women beach volleyball for bronze

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Ha
The Koreans are doped on highly spiced kimchi but that isnt enough to defeat team China in mens table tennis!
Its a sweet feeling to thrash the Koreans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## theniubt

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Ha
> The Koreans are doped on highly spiced kimchi but that isnt enough to defeat team China in mens table tennis!
> Its a sweet feeling to thrash the Koreans.



They've always had their arses handed back to them, whenever they meet China in the battleground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> And China did it again, 3-0 vs Korea. Tonight the women beach volleyball for bronze



She has already won a gold in beauty contest of women's beach volleyball:



Also:

*Zhou Shiming* in men's Men's Light Fly (49kg) quarterfinals' fight against Kazakhstani boxer BJ time 3:30 am 

*Wu Jingyu *onwards to her defense of women's Taekwondo 49kg in the final after beating Croatia in today's semis

*Ren Cancan* in the final of Women's Fly (51kg) boxing after defeating us boxer on points

Also in boxing women's Middle (75kg),* Li Jinzi* lost to the Russian boxer but won our *19th Bronze*

*Go China! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Salute *to the *World's Greatest*:

*China Table Tennis*






*Ma Long*- *has won all his single matches in the team
*





*World regining Champions and Gold medallist Zhang Jike (L) and Silver medallist Wang Hao*







*L-R) Ma Long, Wang Hao, coach Liu Guoliang and Zhang Jike of China celebrate after men's table tennis team final match between China and South Korea, at London 2012 Olympic Games in London, Britain, on August 8, 2012. China won gold medal. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)
*





(L-R) Gold medallists *Ma Long, Wang Hao and Zhang Jike *pose on the podium during the Victory ceremony for the Men's Team Table Tennis on Day 12 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at ExCeL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats China. Well played

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masoomchichora

come on china you can do it... i want you to top the gold medal tally in olympics

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

China sweeps the table tennis golds

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masoomchichora

china can win 2 more gold medals today 1 in Women's 63kg Freestyle final and 2nd in Women's -49kg final go china go u can win these 2 more gold medals

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## theniubt

Thanks for all the wishes my Pakistan brothers!!

Our heart is touched

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anarchy 99

masoomchichora said:


> china can win 2 more gold medals today 1 in Women's 63kg Freestyle final and 2nd in Women's -49kg final go china go u can win these 2 more gold medals



do not curse them. nothing is guaranteed in sports.


----------



## Rafi

theniubt said:


> Thanks for all the wishes my Pakistan brothers!!
> 
> Our heart is touched



We look at your achievements with pride, you are our brothers, neighbors and friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> Also:
> 
> *Zhou Shiming* in Men's Light Fly (49kg) quarterfinals' fight against Kazakhstani boxer BJ time 3:30 am
> 
> *Wu Jingyu *onwards to her defense of *women's Taekwondo 49kg in the final* after beating Croatia in today's semis
> 
> *Ren Cancan* in the final of Women's Fly (51kg) boxing after defeating us boxer on points
> 
> Also in boxing women's Middle (75kg),* Li Jinzi* lost to the Russian boxer but won our *19th Bronze*
> 
> *Go China! *





masoomchichora said:


> china can win 2 more gold medals today 1 in *Women's 63kg Freestyle final* and 2nd in Women's -*49kg final* go china go u can win these 2 more gold medals



Thanks for the reminder for the Women's *63kg Freestyle wrestling victory over the Russian.** Jing Ruixue* is in the final against a Japanese wrestler!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

I think we need to stop thinking gold is guaranteed and start celebrating, last 2 times we thought that with Chen Yibing and diving, we got silver. So stay calm and hope. Don't jinx them.


----------



## masoomchichora

china's JING R lose in the women's 63kg freestyle final  im upset now


----------



## shuttler

anarchy 99 said:


> I think we need to stop thinking gold is guaranteed and start celebrating, last 2 times we thought that with Chen Yibing and diving, we got silver. So stay calm and hope. Don't jinx them.



it wont! if they win they win!

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## anarchy 99

masoomchichora said:


> china's JING R lose in the women's 63kg freestyle final  im upset now



Everytime someone predicts gold, we lose. Just stop predicting.


----------



## masoomchichora




----------



## shuttler

Yesterday we had:

*G34 S21 B18 *

today; we have *1 gold in Men's table tennis; 1 silver in wrestling women's 63 kg freestyle and 1 bronze in women's boxing 75 kg!*

which bring our medal count to* G 35 S22 B19 Total 76*

*Go China! Zou Shiming is in the final of men's Light Fly (49kg)!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scherz

Zou Shiming is in the semi-final. Did u watch the match? The fighter from Kaz punched him into the face after the round was stoped... thats not a sportly. However Zou Shiming won.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

scherz said:


> Zou Shiming is in the semi-final. Did u watched the match? The fighter from Kaz punched him into the face after the round was stoped... thats not a sportly. However Zou Shiming won.



Yes the Kazakhstani was nasty. Zou will box against the Irish who lost to Zou before in the BJ Olympics final.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Women's -49kg taekwando earned 36th gold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

i have seen america got 3 gold medals in just 10 minutes.... They just 1 gold behind china and ahead in medals tally.... it would had been 5 gold medal if jamaican didnt had snatched 2 Gold medals.... America alot clever because they focus alot in swimming and track n field.... In both they earn too many medals. India lacks thinking power.... We dont focus in track n field and swimming so we dont produce anyone to compete in this events.... tintu luka fast but today after being at no.1 in 800M in last just few meters she lost steam and droped to 3rd.... Its same problem she had previously. By the way how many medals china expecting? i think in boxing china might get gold. Can u tell me in track and field who can bring gold for china? Also put the list in which china can win Gold medal. i think america has more events in which they taking part.... Today may be the might take a lead. the brits too not far behind. Most of brits medals came by snatching....


----------



## shuttler

*Wu Jingyu* successfully defend her *Gold - our 36th* in women's Taekwondo 49kg!

*Congratulations!*

That brings our medal count to *G 36 S 22 B 19 T 77*

*Go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChinaToday

we won the taekwondo women 46kg gold

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## theniubt

shuttler said:


> *Wu Jingyu* successfully defend her *Gold - our 36th* in women's Taekwondo 49kg!
> 
> *Congratulations!*
> 
> That brings our medal count to *G 36 S 22 B 19 T 77*
> 
> *Go China!*



So we've beaten the Koreans at their own sport? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

we can still get 3 more golds come on team china go china go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Korean

theniubt said:


> So we've beaten the Koreans at their own sport? lol



This is why Judo and Taekwondo are olympic sports and Wushu is not.

There is a skill level parity of Judo and Taekwondo athletes around the world, where Japanese are not necessarily the best Judo competitors(In fact Japan had no gold in men's division and just one gold in women's division) and Koreans are not necessarily the best Taekwondo competitors. China doesn't even bother to create a skills parity in Wushu, which ensures that Wushu remains a China-only sport with no chance of making it into the Olympics.


----------



## Rafi

Korean said:


> This is why Judo and Taekwondo are olympic sports and Wushu is not.
> 
> There is a skill level parity of Judo and Taekwondo athletes around the world, where Japanese are not necessarily the best Judo competitors(In fact Japan had no gold in men's division and just one gold in women's division) and Koreans are not necessarily the best Taekwondo competitors. China doesn't even bother to create a skills parity in Wushu, which ensures that Wushu remains a China-only sport with no chance of making it into the Olympics.



The grapes are sour, just congratulate the young athlete and jog on, no need for an assay -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## isro2222

Sorry for my late reply. i just now read the previous pages.... No india BBCI cant force olympic to add cricket.... Only 12 major countries playing cricket. Even after america, china and other countries trying to play cricket cant enter in that 12 countries because cricket alot tough and after defeating well over 40 plus countries a country can join the club.... If you have seen 2nd Fastest Man BLAKE in olympic kept Requesting indian media that he want to join multi million dollars indian premere leaque but IPL not intrested in him.... Even USAIN BOLT loves indian cricket team and his wish is to watch indian Sachin tendulkar playing live in cricket stadium.... Cricket alot tough sport.... Only few countries are allowed to play. America trying to get in and so does china but its not easy.... In olympic u see alot crowd for 15 days.... In cricket u see that everytime whole year.... This is what made indian cricket Board worlds richest cricket board.... Even EPL the english Premere leaque alot jealous of indian premere leaque. Kevin peterson of england openly says that england just too much jealous of india. if alot countries were good at cricket than yes cricket can be part of olympic but only major countries doing good.... The africans are top in olympic in track and field but when they play cricket they give up because cricket needs stamina, skill and luck.... Test match are played 8 hours a day till 5 days.... Its not easy. So i doubt cricket will ever be part of olympic. Not even 20-20....


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *Wu Jingyu* successfully defend her *Gold - our 36th* in women's Taekwondo 49kg!
> 
> *Congratulations!*
> 
> That brings our medal count to *G 36 S 22 B 19 T 77*
> 
> *Go China!*










*Wu Jingyu of China* celebrates victory in the Women's -49kg Taekwondo Final match against Brigitte Yague Enrique of Spain on Day 12.



Korean said:


> This is why Judo and Taekwondo are olympic sports and Wushu is not.
> 
> There is a skill level parity of Judo and Taekwondo athletes around the world, where Japanese are not necessarily the best Judo competitors(In fact Japan had no gold in men's division and just one gold in women's division) and Koreans are not necessarily the best Taekwondo competitors. *China doesn't even bother to create a skills parity in Wushu, which ensures that Wushu remains a China-only sport with no chance of making it into the Olympics*.



We are just too good in our own sports. The Olympic committee is too scared to have Wushu enlisted as an official event,
They dont want to give us another opportunity for a massive gold rush.



isro2222 said:


> *cricket *



if this is official as an Olympic sport, I give you a prediction: the last glory of indian sport will become fast extinct, just like your hockey!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## theniubt

Korean said:


> This is why Judo and Taekwondo are olympic sports and Wushu is not.
> 
> There is a skill level parity of Judo and Taekwondo athletes around the world, where Japanese are not necessarily the best Judo competitors(In fact Japan had no gold in men's division and just one gold in women's division) and Koreans are not necessarily the best Taekwondo competitors. *China doesn't even bother to create a skills parity in Wushu, which ensures that Wushu remains a China-only sport with no chance of making it into the Olympics.*



Which is something Koreans should be glad about, or they'll feel left out again.

No one would be learning Taekwondo anymore if China were simplify it down as a sport for everyone, considering Taekwondo is a joke in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

For the *Liu Xiang* haters take a look at this:

Aries Merritt won the 110m hurdle at *12.92* sec, his personal best. Robles was injured and did not finish the race.

This is *Liu Xiang*'s record in his recent runs before the Olympics:



> *2012 season*
> 
> In Liu's first competition of 2012, he was matched up against Dayron Robles at the Birmingham Indoor Grand Prix and this time he won cleanly with an Asian record time of 7.41 seconds for the 60 m hurdles. He was the favourite for the title at the 2012 IAAF World Indoor Championships, but was beaten into second place by Aries Merritt and left with the silver medal. In the outdoor season he set a 110 m hurdles meet record at the Golden Grand Prix Kawasaki , then ran *12.97 seconds* to win at his home nation 2012 IAAF Diamond League meet, the Shanghai Golden Grand Prix. This was his first run under 13 seconds since 2007 and he beat Americans David Oliver and Jason Richardson by some distance. He followed this with a run of *12.87 seconds to win at the Prefontaine Classic*, matching the world record time albeit with wind-assistance of 2.4 m/s.2012 season
> 
> In the 110 metre hurdles at the London Olympics in 2012 he pulled his achilles tendon while taking off and attempted to jump over the first hurdle, but he crashed straight into it. Liu hopped the full 110 metre stretch, was helped by a few of his fellow competitors and was put into a wheel chair and led away. He kissed the last hurdle before he left the track. *Colin Jackson described it as a "very sad sight indeed" for the sport*. Liu's loss echoed strongly in the Chinese press and public discourses. Some voices expressed support while many others wondered why Liu chose to participate in spite of his injury. Some netizens and journalists even suspected that Liu's fall was 'an act'.
> 
> Liu Xiang




*He is amongst the best!*



We can still haul medals from:	

*Men and women 10m platform diving* 
Men's 49 kg boxing final - *Zou Shiming* 
Women's Fly (51kg) boxing final - *Ren Cancan *
Women synchromised swimming team
Women gymnastics rhythmic 




In competition: 
Men's Canoe Double (C2) 1000m Finals
Men's Kayak Single (K1) 200m Prelim
Women's Kayak Double (K2) 500m Finals
Women's Kayak Single (K1) 200m Prelim
Gymnastics rhythmic - individual all around Prelim
Synchronised swimming team	Prelim
Men's Triple Jump Final
Women's Javelin Throw	Final
Women's Hammer Throw Final
Women's High Jump Prelim
Men's Taekwondo 85kg+ Prelim
Women's Taekwondo 57kg+ Prelim

*Go China*!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauism

theniubt said:


> Which is something Koreans should be glad about that, or they'll feel left out again.
> 
> No one would be learning Taekwondo anymore if China were simplify it down as a sport for everyone, considering Taekwondo is a joke in the first place.



Don't be fooled by this so call "korean". All his posts are nothing about Korea but China bashing, and once it does have something to do with Korea it just serve the purpose of China bashing. Someone mentioned before that he is actually from Taiwan, so probably some Pan-Green supporting south Taiwan red neck. Just leave this kesekki alone.

On the side note actually Korea did very well during this olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

chauism said:


> Don't be fooled by this so call "korean". All his posts are nothing about Korea but China bashing, and once it does have something to do with Korea it just serve the purpose of China bashing. Someone mentioned before that he is actually from Taiwan, so probably some Pan-Green supporting south Taiwan red neck. Just leave this kesekki alone.
> 
> On the side note actually Korea did very well during this olympics.



No, he is not Taiwanese. He can't understand Chinese characters, he thought "&#20013;&#22283;&#20154;" was a derogatory phrase meaning "mainlanders". When in fact, it just means Chinese person.

Even a Korean should understand basic Chinese characters, because they still learn Hanja. So I doubt he is a Korean either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

chauism said:


> Don't be fooled by this so call "korean". All his posts are nothing about Korea but China bashing, and once it does have something to do with Korea it just serve the purpose of China bashing. Someone mentioned before that he is actually from Taiwan, so probably some Pan-Green supporting south Taiwan red neck. Just leave this kesekki alone.



That person is not "Korean" as flagged. This has been proven many times. People dont be cheated!



> On the side note actually Korea *did very well *during this olympics.



The medal count for ROK and DPRK are as follows so far in London:

*ROK (S Kor)*

London: G 12 S 07 B 06 Total: 25
Beijing : G 13 S 10 B 08 Total: 31

*DPRK*

London: G 04 S 01 B 00 Total: 05
Beijing : G 02 S 01 B 03 Total: 06



Chinese-Dragon said:


> No, he is not Taiwanese. He can't understand Chinese characters, he thought "&#20013;&#22283;&#20154;" was a derogatory phrase meaning "mainlanders". When in fact, it just means Chinese person.
> 
> Even a Korean should understand basic Chinese characters, because they still learn Hanja. So I doubt he is a Korean either.



The false flagger doesnt know Chinese; doesnt know about S. Korea and the language. This faker is indian!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

shuttler said:


> The false flagger doesnt know Chinese; doesnt know about S. Korea and the language. This faker is indian!



Exactly right. 

Japanese and Koreans have to learn thousands of Chinese characters in secondary school. Japanese call it Kanji, Koreans call it Hanja.

There is no way they would be unable to read even the most basic characters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> Japanese and Koreans have to learn thousands of Chinese characters in secondary school. Japanese call it Kanji, Koreans call it Hanja.
> 
> There is no way they would be unable to read even the most basic characters.



FairandUnbiased tested the false flagger's Korean language. That guy failed to respond.

I tested the faker in this thread and the faker failed again:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/197863-beijing-residents-blame-government-flash-flood-deaths-4.html#ixzz21lO2IW7K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> That person is not "Korean" as flagged. This has been proven many times. People dont be cheated!
> 
> 
> 
> The medal count for ROK and DPRK are as follows so far in London:
> 
> *ROK (S Kor)*
> 
> London: G 12 S 07 B 06 Total: 25
> Beijing : G 13 S 10 B 08 Total: 31
> 
> *DPRK*
> 
> London: G 04 S 01 B 00 Total: 05
> Beijing : G 02 S 01 B 03 Total: 06
> 
> 
> 
> The false flagger doesnt know Chinese; doesnt know about S. Korea and the language. This faker is indian!



Beijing Olympics went well for them as well since it is very close to them. Anyways, they are 4th right now in term of gold medal, let's see how it goes. I guess it is not they outperform themselves but rather outperforming everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

chauism said:


> Beijing Olympics went well for them as well since it is very close to them. Anyways, they are 4th right now in term of gold medal, let's see it goes. I guess it is not they outperform themselves but rather *outperforming everyone else*.



Outperforming everyone else is an exaggeration I think!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> Outperforming everyone else is an exaggeration I think!



Well, since traditional Olympic powers like Germany, France, Australia didn't perform very well. So yes, ROK is No.4 now, and they perform accordingly unlike the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

chauism said:


> Well, since traditional Olympic powers like Germany, France, Australia didn't perform very well. So yes, ROK is No.4 now, and they perform accordingly unlike the others.



The Koreans dont have many events left to win medals. They have 3 contenders in the preliminary rounds of Taekwondo. Even they can manage to win all three, they are not a lot better since there are still a no of medals left in athletics, canoeing and many ball games in which the "traditional powers" can gain pace. They are good competitors but to say they have outperformed everyone else is over the board!


----------



## isro2222

@shuttler our hockey dissapearing because it never had money init.... Google the Quotes of Dhanraj pillai.... You will know what i meant.... Cricket will never dissapear.... Its richest game in sport. Our BCCI became multi billion dollar board within a decade.... Cricket is in genes of indians. We not good at other sports because we dont spend much time init.... Cricket is 'the' game of india.... Next month is T20 world cup and we indians already in mood of party.... Australia, england, westindiz, south africa, pakistan, shri lanka, bangladesh, scotland etc etc nations will eye on t20 world cup.... Lot of money at stake.... Far more then olympics. Cricket wont die ever. By the way i hope china would be part of cricket soon.... China predicted that they will play world in 2019.... Well its tough though.... Cricket really not simple sport like running. Its very complicated game. Even baseball players came in india to teach indians baseball. They tried to learn cricket but they got scared by fast bowling and they lost stamina due to weight of things a cricketer need to wear.... Cricket is very special sport and the most toughest sport.... If china really can make it into 2019 world cup then yes china indeed new superpower of sport.... America trying to get into cricket since decades but they couldnt do it.... i think indonesia singapore malaysia too trying hard but they are far behind in ranking.... India right now at no.1 spot in one day cricket. in IPL a player can earn upto 2 million for few days of cricket.... This is the reason jamaican 2nd fastest men BLAKE want to join indian premere leaque.... He plays cricket and so does USAIN BOLT but both nowhere near top players.... This shows how difficult it is to play cricket.... Cricket is india's heart.... People says india not good at olympic.... i say other countries not good at cricket....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

shuttler said:


> The Koreans dont have many events left to win medals. They have 3 contenders in the preliminary rounds of Taekwondo. Even they can manage to win all three, they are not a lot better since there are still a no of medals left in athletics, canoeing and many ball games in which the "traditional powers" can gain pace. They are good competitors but to say they have outperformed everyone else is over the board!



There are still a lot of athletics and basketball events left, in which Americans can do very well.

It is going to be extremely close!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

isro2222 said:


> People says india not good at olympic.... i say other countries not good at cricket....



I take it as one of the biggest indian excuses!

Even in the Cricket World Cup, the Aussies are much more successful than you guys and the Pakistanis and S Lankans are not that far behind from your achievements

Cricket World Cup


----------



## anarchy 99

Dammit. Our weakness in track & field is really costing us in the medal table. In swimming we did well to improve but in track & field we have not made much progress. I think we should concentrate on field events where we can compete as track has Jamaicans and Africans to challenge the Americans. 
We all know the US gets the vast majority of their medals in swimming and track & field. I think we should concentrate on these 2 sports to close the gap.

Swimming:
China: 5G overall 10
US: 16G overall 30
DIFFERENCE: 11G overall 20


Track & Field (on going):
China: 1G overall 3
US: 5G overall 20
DIFFERENCE: 4G overall 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

Thats the problem with u.... Too much into the past.... Australia was unbeaten in 1930s. Sir don is the one who gave aussie too many wins. Than in 1990s too australia ruled but currently india ruling.... Yes we did lost in england and australia but we beat them when they here in india.... India current world champion.... India also won T20 world cup.... Australia defeated india many time in past.... But currently india doing far better. England defeated Australia and pakistan defeated england. But india doing far better. Now we are waiting for t20 world cup.... Then england touring india and then australia coming in india.... 
http://caressedthroughcovers.files....20-2007-world-cup-win-celebration-3005091.jpg 
The Times of India on Mobile 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-GVhzqC5HJ...00/India-World-Cup-Cricket-Champions-2011.jpg


----------



## anarchy 99

Listen, we don't care about your cricket. This thread is about China and Olympics. Where the fark did India and cricket come into this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

anarchy 99 said:


> Listen, we don't care about your cricket. This thread is about China and Olympics. Where the fark did India and cricket come into this?



Never heard cricket before. you can ignore the indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Never heard cricket before. you can ignore the indians


Just think cricket as a lame version of baseball. It is played professionally by mostly if not only commonwealth nations. Right now there is only 10 full members in the International Cricket Council.








isro2222 said:


> Thats the problem with u.... Too much into the past.... Australia was unbeaten in 1930s. Sir don is the one who gave aussie too many wins. Than in 1990s too australia ruled but currently india ruling.... Yes we did lost in england and australia but we beat them when they here in india.... India current world champion.... India also won T20 world cup.... Australia defeated india many time in past.... But currently india doing far better. England defeated Australia and pakistan defeated england. But india doing far better. Now we are waiting for t20 world cup.... Then england touring india and then australia coming in india....
> http://caressedthroughcovers.files....20-2007-world-cup-win-celebration-3005091.jpg



Using cricket as an excuse is not an excuse at all. Other nations who are good at cricket are also performing well in the olympics(Australia and UK).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

isro2222 said:


> Thats the problem with u.... Too much into the past.... Australia was unbeaten in 1930s. Sir don is the one who gave aussie too many wins. Than in 1990s too australia ruled but currently india ruling.... Yes we did lost in england and australia but we beat them when they here in india.... India current world champion.... India also won T20 world cup.... Australia defeated india many time in past.... But currently india doing far better. England defeated Australia and pakistan defeated england. But india doing far better. Now we are waiting for t20 world cup.... Then england touring india and then australia coming in india....
> http://caressedthroughcovers.files....20-2007-world-cup-win-celebration-3005091.jpg
> The Times of India on Mobile
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-GVhzqC5HJ...00/India-World-Cup-Cricket-Champions-2011.jpg



Get the f out looser we dont care about your pathetic in sport country period



shuttler said:


> For the *Liu Xiang* haters take a look at this:
> 
> Aries Merritt won the 110m hurdle at *12.92* sec, his personal best. Robles was injured and did not finish the race.
> 
> This is *Liu Xiang*'s record in his recent runs before the Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> *He is amongst the best!*
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> We can still haul medals from:
> 
> *Men and women 10m platform diving*
> Men's 49 kg boxing final - *Zou Shiming*
> Women's Fly (51kg) boxing final - *Ren Cancan *
> Women synchromised swimming team
> Women gymnastics rhythmic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In competition:
> Men's Canoe Double (C2) 1000m Finals
> Men's Kayak Single (K1) 200m Prelim
> Women's Kayak Double (K2) 500m Finals
> Women's Kayak Single (K1) 200m Prelim
> Gymnastics rhythmic - individual all around Prelim
> Synchronised swimming team	Prelim
> Men's Triple Jump Final
> Women's Javelin Throw	Final
> Women's Hammer Throw Final
> Women's High Jump Prelim
> Men's Taekwondo 85kg+ Prelim
> Women's Taekwondo 57kg+ Prelim
> 
> *Go China*!



thank you for the info mate in that cae i think we are still on target to get 40 golds


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChinaToday said:


> thank you for the info mate in that cae i think we are still on target to get 40 golds



I really hope so buddy!

But it's going to be a real fight to get there!


----------



## Esc8781

I can't remember the marathon runner who won a gold medal before his birthday happy birthday; and yes I am late (-_-) .


----------



## itaskol

isro2222 said:


> @shuttler our hockey dissapearing because it never had money init.... Google the Quotes of Dhanraj pillai.... You will know what i meant.... Cricket will never dissapear.... Its richest game in sport. Our BCCI became multi billion dollar board within a decade.... Cricket is in genes of indians. We not good at other sports because we dont spend much time init.... Cricket is 'the' game of india.... Next month is T20 world cup and we indians already in mood of party.... Australia, england, westindiz, south africa, pakistan, shri lanka, bangladesh, scotland etc etc nations will eye on t20 world cup.... Lot of money at stake.... Far more then olympics. Cricket wont die ever. By the way i hope china would be part of cricket soon.... China predicted that they will play world in 2019.... Well its tough though.... Cricket really not simple sport like running. Its very complicated game. Even baseball players came in india to teach indians baseball. They tried to learn cricket but they got scared by fast bowling and they lost stamina due to weight of things a cricketer need to wear.... Cricket is very special sport and the most toughest sport.... If china really can make it into 2019 world cup then yes china indeed new superpower of sport.... America trying to get into cricket since decades but they couldnt do it.... i think indonesia singapore malaysia too trying hard but they are far behind in ranking.... India right now at no.1 spot in one day cricket. in IPL a player can earn upto 2 million for few days of cricket.... This is the reason jamaican 2nd fastest men BLAKE want to join indian premere leaque.... He plays cricket and so does USAIN BOLT but both nowhere near top players.... This shows how difficult it is to play cricket.... Cricket is india's heart.... People says india not good at olympic.... i say other countries not good at cricket....


 
china should and will play cricket in future. and pakistan will surelly help china to train our team.
btw. cricket actually destroyed india sport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Never heard cricket before. you can ignore the indians



Cricket ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Nan Yang said:


> Cricket ?



It's very Shuai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anarchy 99

Ok let's do some calculations.
We need 4 more gold medals to get to 40. But the thing is, I don't think even 40 golds is enough to win the gold medal count. US has men's and women's basketball, women's indoor volleyball, Women's football, womens waterpolo, BMX, athletics.
Their team sports alone will get them 5 golds, that will put them at 39 golds. You add BMX gold and athletics, it's likely US will exceed 40 gold medals. Faaark!!!
If only we had 3 or 4 gold medals from athletics, we could have held off the US. But at least we are close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

anarchy 99 said:


> Ok let's do some calculations.
> We need 4 more gold medals to get to 40. But the thing is, I don't think even 40 golds is enough to win the gold medal count. US has men's and women's basketball, women's indoor volleyball, Women's football, womens waterpolo, BMX, athletics.
> Their team sports alone will get them 5 golds, that will put them at 39 golds. You add BMX gold and athletics, it's likely US will exceed 40 gold medals. Faaark!!!
> If only we had 3 or 4 gold medals from athletics, we could have held off the US. But at least we are close.




Does it matter?


----------



## anarchy 99

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Does it matter?



Ofcourse it matters, it's about racial superiority, political system superiority, geopolitical rivalry, bragging rights, etc.

Olympics is showcasing your soft power (cultural power) to the entire world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

anarchy 99 said:


> Ofcourse it matters, it's about racial superiority, political system superiority, geopolitical rivalry, bragging rights, etc.
> 
> Olympics is showcasing your soft power (cultural power) to the entire world.


If that's your view of Olympics, then sorry to say you misinterpreted it just like billions of people. But I have to agree with you as it is popular belief no matter how much anyone deny.


----------



## anon45

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Does it matter?


 
To many Chinese on this forum? You can judge by the earlier posts. It sounds to me like it does matter to them, very deeply.You'd think the West and China were in the middle of a cold war. You sound like one of the few on here who takes the Olympics as it is, a venue for the athletes of every nation to compete, and with not much relevance to every day life and politics.



anarchy 99 said:


> Ofcourse it matters, it's about racial superiority, political system superiority, geopolitical rivalry, bragging rights, etc.
> 
> Olympics is showcasing your soft power (cultural power) to the entire world.



Case in point.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anon45 said:


> To many Chinese on this forum? You can judge by the earlier posts. It sounds to me like it does matter to them, very deeply. You sound like one of the few on here who takes the Olympics as it is, a venue for the athletes of every nation to compete, and with not much relevance to every day life and politics.



It sure does matter to me, the question is, how much?

As long as our athletes try their best, and maximize their potential, I will be happy.

Doing well on the medals table is just a bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anarchy 99

anon45 said:


> To many Chinese on this forum? You can judge by the earlier posts. It sounds to me like it does matter to them, very deeply.You'd think the West and China were in the middle of a cold war. You sound like one of the few on here who takes the Olympics as it is, a venue for the athletes of every nation to compete, and with not much relevance to every day life and politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point.



When there are westerners who regard the Olympic medal table as an important tool of soft power, then yes, it is very important. Sure there are few that don't care, but for the china bashing A$$holes in the west that use the medal table to claim whatever type (racial, political system, sporting system, cultural system, sign of rising power) of superiority, this medal table means everything. Just like GDP size, number of aircraft carriers, size of consumer market, Fortune 500 brands, UNSC veto power, etc are important indicators of hard power, the position in the Olympic medal table is an important indicator of soft power.

Why do you think there is a medal table in the first place and is reported in the media daily? 

IT MATTERS!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

anarchy 99 said:


> Dammit. Our weakness in track & field is really costing us in the medal table. In swimming we did well to improve but in track & field we have not made much progress. I think we should concentrate on field events where we can compete as track has Jamaicans and Africans to challenge the Americans.
> We all know the US gets the vast majority of their medals in swimming and track & field. I think we should concentrate on these 2 sports to close the gap.
> 
> Swimming:
> China: 5G overall 10
> US: 16G overall 30
> DIFFERENCE: 11G overall 20
> 
> 
> Track & Field (on going):
> China: 1G overall 3
> US: 5G overall 20
> DIFFERENCE: 4G overall 17.



We gain better grounds in swimming than track and field.
In track, only our race walk and 110m hurdle get medals in recent games. 

The top 4 finishing time in this year's 110m hurdle were:
Gold 12.92 sec
Silver 13.04
Bronze *13.12*
4th 13.39

*Xie Wenjun* ran a rather decent race @*13.34*, his personal best (PB), missing the qualification to the final by a whisker. If he was in the final, he could have a shot at bronze. His PB is just 0.22 second from the bronze medalist.



KRAIT said:


> If that's your view of Olympics, then sorry to say you misinterpreted it just like billions of people. But I have to agree with you as it is popular belief no matter how much anyone deny.


 


anon45 said:


> To many Chinese on this forum? You can judge by the earlier posts. It sounds to me like it does matter to them, very deeply.You'd think the West and China were in the middle of a cold war. You sound like one of the few on here who takes the Olympics as it is, a venue for the athletes of every nation to compete, and with not much relevance to every day life and politics.
> 
> Case in point.



go play your crickets indian losers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anarchy 99

shuttler said:


> We gain better grounds in swimming than track and field.
> In track, only our race walk and 110m hurdle get medals in recent games.
> 
> The top 4 finishing time in this year's 110m hurdle were:
> Gold 12.92 sec
> Silver 13.04
> Bronze *13.12*
> 4th 13.39
> 
> *Xie Wenjun* ran a rather decent race @*13.34*, his personal best (PB), missing the qualification to the final by a whisker. If he was in the final, he could have a shot at bronze. His PB is just 0.22 second from the bronze medalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go play your crickets indian losers!



Yes track & field is our major weakness. Although I have seen many Chinese athletes enter finals in many events. This wasn't the case a few years ago. So we are making progress even in track & field, but just not winning any medals. We had finalists in women's discuss, women's shot put, women's javelin, etc.

In swimming, we actually have medalists and now gold medalists. In time I'm sure we will have medalists in track & field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Esc8781 said:


> I can't remember the marathon runner who won a gold medal before his birthday happy birthday; and yes I am late (-_-) .



He is a race walker not a marathon man. His name is Chen Ding whose team mate Wang Zhen took the bronze @20m race walk.













ChinaToday said:


> Get the f out looser we dont care about your pathetic in sport country period
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the info mate in that cae i think we are still on target to get 40 golds



Good! As many as possible!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

anarchy 99 said:


> Yes track & field is our major weakness. Although I have seen many Chinese athletes enter finals in many events. This wasn't the case a few years ago. So we are making progress even in track & field, but just not winning any medals. We had finalists in women's discuss, women's shot put, women's javelin, etc.
> 
> In swimming, we actually have medalists and now gold medalists. In time I'm sure we will have medalists in track & field.



We will get there with the improvement in the physical quality of our people, nutrition, method of training and advancement in training equipment and coaching aids!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

@chauism than why china trying hard to get into cricket?.... Argue them. They know better whats cricket.... Cricket in other words is money and money is everything in this evil world.... By the way new zealand, australia, england good in olympic because their cricket and other sports are equal.... In india its all cricket and cricket and nothing else.... This is the reason we are current champions.... Our IPL been once shift to south africa. People over their cried at the last day of IPL because they wanted it to never leave south africa.... China says they will play in world cup in 2019.... i say by 2020 india will do better in olympic.... we already got more medals then we ever got. So we are improving. In CWG we left same brits behind in medals tally who are looting medals atm.... The day china do better in cricket will be the day india will do better in olympics....
@chinatoday what's wrong? Why losing temper? Cricket played by 10 full countries because its not easy to play.... There are countries who took 100 years to learn cricket. China desperate to be in cricket.... Blame them. And by the way i didnt brought cricket in this thread. It was asked by chinese user and i replied it.... Its easy to insult anyone here.... My last reply to you....


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

isro2222 said:


> @chauism than why china trying hard to get into cricket?.... Argue them. They know better whats cricket.... Cricket in other words is money and money is everything in this evil world.... By the way new zealand, australia, england good in olympic because their cricket and other sports are equal.... In india its all cricket and cricket and nothing else.... This is the reason we are current champions.... Our IPL been once shift to south africa. People over their cried at the last day of IPL because they wanted it to never leave south africa.... China says they will play in world cup in 2019.... i say by 2020 india will do better in olympic.... we already got more medals then we ever got. So we are improving. In CWG we left same brits behind in medals tally who are looting medals atm.... The day china do better in cricket will be the day india will do better in olympics....
> @chinatoday what's wrong? Why losing temper? Cricket played by 10 full countries because its not easy to play.... There are countries who took 100 years to learn cricket. China desperate to be in cricket.... Blame them. And by the way i didnt brought cricket in this thread. It was asked by chinese user and i replied it.... Its easy to insult anyone here.... My last reply to you....




Ha ha ha HA

The pain and frustration of a failed self proclaimed superpower is showing indeed. Cant win the Olympics where the bulk of humanity competes so talks up cricket! 

The less than handful of bronze and silver medalists from India are hailed as heroes back home, so please dont try to discredit the importance of the Olympics in your country.
If India doesnt win a gold medal in the next few days, the country has actually taken a step backwards since the last Olympics. Pain and frustration indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

@apebane if china so great at sport then where is china in soccer? Soccer been played by most nations.... Where is china?.... The day china gets into top 10 in soccer i will truely believe china superpower of sport.... China 1.3 billion population.... Cant produce a good 11 soccer players? Thats shame.... My last reply here because i dont earn on net by posting idiotic comments. i have work to do.... Anyway i cant win in arguement here.... Its your job.... You all are profesionals. Am no match in that field....


----------



## chauism

isro2222 said:


> @chauism than why china trying hard to get into cricket?.... Argue them. They know better whats cricket.... Cricket in other words is money and money is everything in this evil world.... By the way new zealand, australia, england good in olympic because their cricket and other sports are equal.... In india its all cricket and cricket and nothing else.... This is the reason we are current champions.... Our IPL been once shift to south africa. People over their cried at the last day of IPL because they wanted it to never leave south africa.... China says they will play in world cup in 2019.... i say by 2020 india will do better in olympic.... we already got more medals then we ever got. So we are improving. In CWG we left same brits behind in medals tally who are looting medals atm.... The day china do better in cricket will be the day india will do better in olympics....
> @chinatoday what's wrong? Why losing temper? Cricket played by 10 full countries because its not easy to play.... There are countries who took 100 years to learn cricket. China desperate to be in cricket.... Blame them. And by the way i didnt brought cricket in this thread. It was asked by chinese user and i replied it.... Its easy to insult anyone here.... My last reply to you....



China is trying hard?? It is safe to say in China 99% of the people don't even know what cricket is or even heard of cricket.

Maybe in india cricket is where the money is but in most other places it is next to impossible to even find any decent sponsors. Why? Because really no one is going to watch it. Money always follows eyeballs not what kind of sport it is being played. If "stone paper scissors" can catch enough eyeballs money will follow that big time as well. Good thing that you brought up Chinese soccer here, China really does suck at it big time, and it is not even funny. There many jokes about Chinese men's soccer team, one of my favourite is the brand Lining's slogan is "Everything is possible" and one of its store puts "Everything is possible except Chinese men's soccer team". But soccer in China is where all the major sponsors pour their money, just because it is the single sport that has the most audiences. I can understand Indian and Pakistani's passion about cricket, but you can not force other people to enjoy it as much as you wound, and saying that people don't enjoy it just because it is difficult is utterly nonsense. There many other team sports that is more physical demanding and strategic challenging than cricket. One I can think of even has less nations to be able to play it professionally, but is still enjoys world wide audience--American football. If I am not mistaken USA is the only country that plays it, and there is not even competition outside of USA. However how many video games has been made by major game company about football and how many copies of those games have been sold world wide? Can the same said about cricket?

And comparing the money in cricket to olympics is even more absurd. For example this year the broadcasting rights IOC sold to NBC alone is $1.181 billion, and that is just for one single country. In contrast 2011 Cricket World Cup in total had broadcasting rights sold of $2 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

isro2222 said:


> @apebane if china so great at sport then where is china in soccer? Soccer been played by most nations.... Where is china?.... The day china gets into top 10 in soccer i will truely believe china superpower of sport.... China 1.3 billion population.... Cant produce a good 11 soccer players? Thats shame.... My last reply here because i dont earn on net by posting idiotic comments. i have work to do.... Anyway i cant win in arguement here.... Its your job.... You all are profesionals. Am no match in that field....



In the Olympic games, a country gets to showcase to the world the physical and mental capabilities of the best of their citizens. Whether its strength, mental calm, speed or skill etc, the rest of the world witnesses their best compete against the best of other countries. Soccer is not as multi disciplinary as the Olympics and is thus not representative of the capabilities of a specific country and their populace.

From this Olympics we can see that:
Chinese dominates badminton, table tennis and does well in a multitude of varying disciplines.
Americans dominates athletics, swimming and track.
Indians dominate bragging and sour grapes

Saina Nehwal wins a bronze by opponents injury and is labeled 'super Saina' by Indian media, as in counterpart to China's 'super Dan'. Indian are powerful braggers indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Korean

isro2222 said:


> @apebane if china so great at sport then where is china in soccer?



1. Too much corruption means that the relatives of communist party officials and the wealthy get to make it to the national squad, while the poor Lionel Messi of China gets to farm for the rest of his life. This is a notable example of the rampant corruption hindering China's development that I speak of so often. There is little corruption in less popular sports so the selection is relatively fair and China gets to dominate in those, but not in big money sports like soccer backed by a $50 billion underground gambling industry.

2. Chinese are highly individualistic and make poor teamwork.


----------



## Rafi

Korean said:


> 1. Too much corruption means that the relatives of communist party officials and the wealthy get to make it to the national squad, while the poor Lionel Messi of China gets to farm for the rest of his life. This is a notable example of the rampant corruption hindering China's development that I speak of so often. There is little corruption in less popular sports so the selection is relatively fair and China gets to dominate in those, but not in big money sports like soccer backed by a $50 billion underground gambling industry.
> 
> 2. Chinese are highly individualistic and make poor teamwork.



How's it going in Atlanta - Jay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Korean

shuttler said:


> We are just too good in our own sports.


It is upto China to bring up the skills level of the athletes of other countries to reach a skills parity. 



> The Olympic committee is too scared to have Wushu enlisted as an official event


The IOC is not even interested in Wushu.

To be an Olympic sport, it must be widely practiced and one country or region does not dominate the sport. This is why sports like Modern Pentathlon(Popular only in Eastern Europe), Archery(Dominated by Korea), and Equestrian(Dominated by a few European countries) are mentioned as candidates for elimination next year. 

So it is upto China to produce European and American(as in Black and White, not overseas Chinese) Wushu champions to demonstrate to the IOC that Wushu is popular worldwide and there is a skills level parity.


----------



## anarchy 99

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> In the Olympic games, a country gets to showcase to the world the physical and mental capabilities of the best of their citizens. Whether its strength, mental calm, speed or skill etc, the rest of the world witnesses their best compete against the best of other countries. Soccer is not as multi disciplinary as the Olympics and is thus not representative of the capabilities of a specific country and their populace.
> 
> From this Olympics we can see that:
> Chinese dominates badminton, table tennis and does well in a multitude of varying disciplines.
> Americans dominates athletics, swimming and track.
> Indians dominate bragging and sour grapes
> 
> Saina Nehwal wins a bronze by opponents injury and is labeled 'super Saina' by Indian media, as in counterpart to China's 'super Dan'. Indian are powerful braggers indeed.



Indians and Indian media celebrating sania nehwal's gifted bronze due to injury of the opponent is one of the most distasteful things I've seen. Sums up Indian mentality and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

isro2222 said:


> @apebane if china so great at sport then where is china in soccer? Soccer been played by most nations.... Where is china?.... The day china gets into top 10 in soccer i will truely believe china superpower of sport.... China 1.3 billion population.... Cant produce a good 11 soccer players? Thats shame.... My last reply here because i dont earn on net by posting idiotic comments. i have work to do.... Anyway i cant win in arguement here.... Its your job.... You all are profesionals. Am no match in that field....


very sadly fact is:
we invested billions in soccer.
but corruption and gambling destroyed our soccer sport. most of us have losed confident to football.
It was just too many corruption in this sport. 
even the chairman of chinese football association were corrupt.
soccer is one of our biggst failure and shame...


----------



## anarchy 99

Korean said:


> It is upto China to bring up the skills level of the athletes of other countries to reach a skills parity.
> 
> 
> The IOC is not even interested in Wushu.
> 
> To be an Olympic sport, it must be widely practiced and one country or region does not dominate the sport. This is why sports like Modern Pentathlon(Popular only in Eastern Europe), Archery(Dominated by Korea), and Equestrian(Dominated by a few European countries) are mentioned as candidates for elimination next year.
> 
> So it is upto China to produce European and American(as in Black and White, not overseas Chinese) Wushu champions to demonstrate to the IOC that Wushu is popular worldwide and there is a skills level parity.



Is this jacka$$ actually a Korean? I hate this fool.



Korean said:


> It is upto China to bring up the skills level of the athletes of other countries to reach a skills parity.
> 
> 
> The IOC is not even interested in Wushu.
> 
> To be an Olympic sport, it must be widely practiced and one country or region does not dominate the sport. This is why sports like Modern Pentathlon(Popular only in Eastern Europe), Archery(Dominated by Korea), and Equestrian(Dominated by a few European countries) are mentioned as candidates for elimination next year.
> 
> So it is upto China to produce European and American(as in Black and White, not overseas Chinese) Wushu champions to demonstrate to the IOC that Wushu is popular worldwide and there is a skills level parity.



Is this jacka$$ actually a Korean? I hate this fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

anarchy 99 said:


> Is this jacka$$ actually a Korean? I hate this fool.



that person is a shameful falsse flagger. a frustrated indian right wing living in HK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> The Olympic committee is too scared to have Wushu enlisted as an official event,


Absurd. Boxing, Judo and Tae-kwon do are more amenable to being true combative contests and competition than Wushu can or probably will *EVER* be. Whenever a Wushu/Gung-fu fighter take to the mat in front of me, he invariably fights the way a boxer or a Karate-ka or a Tae-kwon do stylist would. None of that fancy stances sh1t. Do not bother to post those Youtube vids of supposedly Shaolin 'master' knocking out a boxer or some other style. This is the real world where boxing's techniques have reigned and will continue to reign supreme across cultures and time.


----------



## Audio

gambit said:


> Absurd. Boxing, Judo and Tae-kwon do are more amenable to being true combative contests and competition than Wushu can or probably will *EVER* be. Whenever a Wushu/Gung-fu fighter take to the mat in front of me, he invariably fights the way a boxer or a Karate-ka or a Tae-kwon do stylist would. None of that fancy stances sh1t. Do not bother to post those Youtube vids of supposedly Shaolin 'master' knocking out a boxer or some other style. This is the real world where boxing's techniques have reigned and will continue to reign supreme across cultures and time.



I saw a video about this...an agile karate guy danced around a heavier (probably heavyweight but im no expert) boxer in def. stance delivering kicks non stop. It ended with a knockout of the karate guy after a couple of minutes. Like single blow and he went down.


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> Absurd. Boxing, Judo and Tae-kwon do are more amenable to being true combative contests and competition than Wushu can or probably will *EVER* be. Whenever a Wushu/Gung-fu fighter take to the mat in front of me, he invariably fights the way a boxer or a Karate-ka or a Tae-kwon do stylist would. None of that fancy stances sh1t. Do not bother to post those Youtube vids of supposedly Shaolin 'master' knocking out a boxer or some other style. This is the real world where boxing's techniques have reigned and will continue to reign supreme across cultures and time.



Ridiculous!

Dont bullshit here old man who doesnt have a credit card in the 21st century! There are millions of Kungfu / Wushu followers all over the world including usa and the vietcongs - your people. Politics play a significant part in the decision of whether the games could get enlisted. Wushu was a demonstrating event in Beijing. The event was carried out through a variety of displaying Wushu stance and the Kungfu expertise in using different weapons. There was no one-on-one fighting between athletes. Take you time to learn whatever martial arts you like, be it Karate or Taekwondo and come back here book a date and we have someone to take care of you - one on one! Have you had any insurance coverage? Dumbass!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> Ridiculous!
> 
> Dont bullshit here old man who doesnt have a credit card in the 21st century! There are millions of Kungfu / Wushu followers all over the world including usa and the vietcongs - your people. Politics play a significant part of in the decision of whether the games could get enlisted. Wushu was a demonstrating event in Beijing. The event was carried from a variety of Wushu stance and the Kungfu expertise in using weaponries. There was no one-on-one fighting between atheletes. *Take you time to learn whatever martial arts you like* and come back here book a date and we have someone to take care of you - one on one! Have you had any insurance coverage? Dumbass!


I am a lifelong Tae-kwon do practitioner, pal. I am of the old Chon-ji school. Before that, I learned Nhu &#273;&#7841;o (Judo) from Buddhist monks in Saigon. Then I picked up boxing while active duty in the USAF. I am probably more martial artist than you will ever be.


----------



## shuttler

anarchy 99 said:


> Indians and Indian media celebrating sania nehwal's gifted bronze due to injury of the opponent is one of the most distasteful things I've seen. Sums up Indian mentality and culture.



when this poor people score a medal they are over the moon saying super power this and shining that. when they are scoreless, they withdraw into their cricket sh#thole and talk about humanity! How pathetic!



gambit said:


> I am a lifelong Tae-kwon do practitioner, pal. I am of the old Chon-ji school. Before that, I learned Nhu &#273;&#7841;o (Judo) from Buddhist monks in Saigon. Then I picked up boxing while active duty in the USAF. I am probably more martial artist than you will ever be.



I dont care even if you are steven lopez or Kim Joon-tae old man!


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> I dont care even if you are steven lopez or Kim Joon-tae old man!


And what does Wushu have to offer the Olympics other than colorful costumes and fancy dancy moves?

Judo vs Wrestling in MMA

At least there are sufficient differences between Judo and Wrestling to make each interesting in its own right, as well as commonality in that each require physical contact with an opponent. Boxing is the oldest unarmed martial arts whose techniques are common throughout history and cultures. Tae-kwon do introduces kicking into the mix of all of them and together with Judo, the two most popular Asian martial arts in the world.


----------



## shuttler

what the indians can learn from their athletes is to develop their next stealth planes based on indian's Olympic model which can guarantee the stealthiness be as un-noticeable on the radar as their medals in the Olympic medal table!

Or the irso can learn how to effectively increase the propulsion power of their rockets by following the indian cheerleaders' way of blowing massive hot air on forums



gambit said:


> And what does Wushu have to offer the Olympics other than colorful costumes and fancy dancy moves?



what is synchronised swimming? gymnastics rhythmic? And Wushu can have the least colourful customs or not even dancy! They are hard regiments of well structured system of self defence, body building and exercise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Korean

shuttler said:


> Politics play a significant part in the decision of whether the games could get enlisted.


And China has none. No one else supports Wushu's selection. 



> Wushu was a demonstrating event in Beijing.


Wushu in 2008 wasn't even an official IOC sanctioned demonstrative event; the Chinese authorities organized an Wushu event by themselves that just happened to take place in Beijing alongside the Olympics and had nothing to do with the IOC.

This wasn't the case with Taekwondo in 1988, where it was an IOC sanctioned demonstrative event for future considerations.



> The event was carried out through a variety of displaying Wushu stance and the Kungfu expertise in using different weapons.


And how did Chinese authorities demonstrate that Wushu was popular around the world with many non-Chinese champions?



shuttler said:


> what is synchronised swimming? gymnastics rhythmic?


Well, those events got sexy athletes in skimpy outfits. Great for TV ratings.



> And Wushu can have the least colourful customs or not even dancy! They are hard regiments of well structured system of self defence, body building and exercise!


And unpopular outside of Chinese community.


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> what is synchronised swimming? gymnastics rhythmic? And Wushu can have the least colourful customs or not even dancy! They are hard regiments of well structured system of self defence, body building and exercise!


Fine...We can put Whose-Shoes in with Gymnastics.


----------



## Korean

gambit said:


> Fine...We can put Whose-Shoes in with Gymnastics.



Current Wushu format is indeed basically "Chinese gymnastics", which is not necessarily a bad thing and this is how Wushu would try to differentiate itself from Taekwondo and karate anyway. The key issue is that there are no competitive non-Chinese champions.

There is also a recently developed kumite called Wushu Santa, but this is not always included in all Wushu competitions and the event looks more like Muai Thai to untrained eyes. I doubt China would include Wushu Santa in its Olympic bidding.


----------



## ChinaToday

Korean said:


> This is why Judo and Taekwondo are olympic sports and Wushu is not.
> 
> There is a skill level parity of Judo and Taekwondo athletes around the world, where Japanese are not necessarily the best Judo competitors(In fact Japan had no gold in men's division and just one gold in women's division) and Koreans are not necessarily the best Taekwondo competitors. China doesn't even bother to create a skills parity in Wushu, which ensures that Wushu remains a China-only sport with no chance of making it into the Olympics.



Sorry mate we are not as useless as korea japn or india that need to introduce their own sports to win medals in olympics, we like to beat you guys in your own games

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Korean said:


> And China has none. No one else supports Wushu's selection.



where is the voting that there is "none" - is it another blow of your indian hot air??



> Wushu in 2008 wasn't even an official IOC sanctioned demonstrative event; the Chinese authorities organized an Wushu event by themselves that just happened to take place in Beijing alongside the Olympics and had nothing to do with the IOC.
> 
> This wasn't the case with Taekwondo in 1988, where it was an IOC sanctioned demonstrative event for future considerations.



That was one step towards Olympic approval!



> And how did Chinese authorities demonstrate that Wushu was popular around the world with many non-Chinese champions?



top-10-martial-arts-for-self defence
Top 10 International Martial*Arts
10 Famous Martial Arts Styles in the World



> Well, those events got sexy athletes in skimpy outfits. Great for TV ratings.


that's your recall of desi porns. Wushu is not going to stage in india! not worth it!



> *And unpopular outside of Chinese community*.





> *Global spread*
> 
> Wing Chun is practiced globally, *in over 64 countries*. It is the world's most popular form of Southern Kung Fu.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wing_Chun



Wing Chun is just one school of Chinese Wushu dimwit!


Present yourself to irso for this *explosive blow of hot air*! they will be amazed at this discovery from a desi body after so many years of frustrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

very sad day we only got silver in women 51kg boxing


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> Wing Chun is just one school of Chinese Wushu dimwit!


I have a black belt in Wings Sauce, Chicken Scratch Style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Korean

ChinaToday said:


> Sorry mate we are not as useless as korea japn or india that need to introduce their own sports to win medals in olympics


That's not the point of having Taekwondo in the Olympics. It is really about having a "Korean sport" in the Olympics. They couldn't care less about winning medals, at least not at this time.

Likewise China's trying to put Wushu in the Olympics for exactly the same reason, putting a Chinese touch to the Olympics.


----------



## ChinaToday

shuttler said:


> where is the voting that there is "none" - is it another blow of your indian hot air??
> 
> 
> 
> That was one step towards Olympic approval!
> 
> 
> 
> top-10-martial-arts-for-self defence
> Top 10 International Martial*Arts
> 10 Famous Martial Arts Styles in the World
> 
> 
> that's your recall of desi porns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wing Chun is just one school of Chinese Wushu dimwit!
> 
> 
> Present yourself to irso for this *explosive blow of hot air*! they will be amazed at this discovery from a desi body after so many years of frustrations.



Dont waste your time explainning to that idiot mate, if anything wushu is more skillful than taekwondo , in wushu not only you have to master hand to hand combat but also have to be good at variety of weapons as well, a skill that is too compliceted to include in the olympics.



Korean said:


> That's not the point of having Taekwondo in the Olympics. It is really about having a "Korean sport" in the Olympics. They couldn't care less about winning medals, at least not at this time.
> 
> Likewise China's trying to put Wushu in the Olympics for exactly the same reason, putting a Chinese touch to the Olympics.



That is exactly the point to include taekwon do in olympics for you guys to win a few medals in order to promote olympics sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

ChinaToday said:


> Dont waste your time explainning to that idiot mate, if anything wushu is more skillful than taekwondo , in wushu not only you have to master hand to hand combat but also have to be good at variety of weapons as well, a skill that is too compliceted to include in the olympics.


Ever heard of Benny 'The Jet' Urquidez? He took on any style -- and won. That is a real martial artist.


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> I have a black belt in Wings Sauce, Chicken Scratch Style.



good enough to punch up some indian taxi drivers with your vietcong scratches when trying to run away from paying your fare!



ChinaToday said:


> very sad day we only got silver in women 51kg boxing



shoot! what? just a silver? I missed the match talking to trashes! damn!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

When anyone in the world thinks of Martial arts, they think of Kung Fu. They think of Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan.

Not Judo, where you're not even allowed to punch or kick. Only grapple.

Nobody says, "Let's go watch a Judo movie!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> When anyone in the world thinks of Martial arts, they think of Kung Fu. They think of Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan.
> 
> Not Judo, where you're not even allowed to punch or kick. Only grapple.
> 
> Nobody says, "Let's go watch a Judo movie!"


Not one MMA-type champion is a Kung fu practitioner.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> Not one MMA-type champion is a Kung fu practitioner.



And what is MMA?

Ask anyone in the world what Martial Arts is. The answer they give will be Kung Fu, not some random Vietnamese thing. 

If you can come to China and beat us in our own martial arts, then go ahead. We don't win Gold medals at the Olympics for nothing, we have proven we can compete in anything, even Western sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

shuttler said:


> good enough to punch up some indian taxi drivers with your vietcong scratches when trying to run away from paying your fare!
> 
> 
> 
> shoot! what? just a silver? I missed the match talking to trashes! damn!



watch taekwondo women 57kg now mate we are fighting for a place in the final

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Chinese-Dragon said:


> When anyone in the world thinks of Martial arts, they think of Kung Fu. They think of Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan.
> 
> Not Judo, where you're not even allowed to punch or kick. Only grapple.
> 
> Nobody says, "Let's go watch a Judo movie!"



Donnie Yen - just this one of over 1.3 million hit on youtube!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Anyway, Wushu is the same thing as Kung Fu.

I look forward to the day when it is made into an Olympic sport. 

I will be happy if others can beat us too, because that will only make us more determined to win the Gold.


----------



## shuttler

ChinaToday said:


> watch taekwondo women 57kg now mate we are fighting for a place in the final



The Taiwanese girl lost to a Brit. We have to beat the Frenchwomen and revenge for our Taiwaniese sis by beating the Brit in the final!

Taiwan has to fight for a bronze! *Go Chinese Taipei!*


----------



## Korean

Chinese-Dragon said:


> When anyone in the world thinks of Martial arts, they think of Kung Fu. They think of Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan.



Not really.






The movie's titled "The Karate Kid", even though Jackie Chan's teaching Kung Fu to Will Smith's son in China. The movie studio actually considered the title "The Kung Fu Kid", but decided against it.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I look forward to the day when it is made into an Olympic sport.


Not in your life time, perhaps in heaven.


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

> Politics play a significant part in the decision of whether the games could get enlisted.


by Shutter



> And China has none. No one else supports Wushu's selection.


By Korean

As long as table tennis remains on the Olympic roster shows you the political power of China in the Olympic movement. Since China has won 24 out of the 28 available medals since it's inclusion in the 1988 Seoul Olympics. It's simply there on the roster to help China rack up it's medal total.

And Korean is right there are simply not enough Wushu practitioners outside of China for it to be included in to the Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

Korean said:


> That's not the point of having Taekwondo in the Olympics. It is really about having a "Korean sport" in the Olympics. They couldn't care less about winning medals, at least not at this time.
> 
> Likewise China's trying to put Wushu in the Olympics for exactly the same reason, putting a Chinese touch to the Olympics.



That's exactly what I'll say if I can't stay on top of the competition.

Unlike China, where all Korea cared about is the world having to know what Taekwondo is, and where Taekwondo is from. Thus including it in the Olympics is such a big deal to Korea. But the irony here is that the Koreans failed to stay competitive in their own martial art against other nations. 

Oh, and the world actually knows that Taekwondo is useless compared to Chinese Wushu. So having China simplifying Wushu down for the Olympics and increase it's popularity, will only humiliate the Koreans.



Korean said:


> Not really.
> 
> *The movie's titled "The Karate Kid", even though Jackie Chan's teaching Kung Fu to Will Smith's son in China. The movie studio actually considered the title "The Kung Fu Kid", but decided against it.*



And this shows how much you know about making money.


----------



## anarchy 99

absolute bullsheet that we got the silver medal in boxing, farking daylight robbery. the judges awarded the british boxer the win.
so biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Korean said:


> The movie's titled "The Karate Kid", even though Jackie Chan's teaching Kung Fu to Will Smith's son in China. The movie studio actually considered the title "The Kung Fu Kid", but decided against it.



That's the point, everyone knew he was teaching Kung Fu, just from the name Jackie Chan. 

Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan are names that everyone in the world knows.

The only thing people will say if you mention Taekwando is that it is some form of Japanese martial arts.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Go China Go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 888jamie888

anarchy 99 said:


> absolute bullsheet that we got the silver medal in boxing, farking daylight robbery. the judges awarded the british boxer the win.
> so biased.


 Did you even watch it? Your girl got knocked down. No contest.


----------



## qinglong-china

Korean said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie's titled "The Karate Kid", even though Jackie Chan's teaching Kung Fu to Will Smith's son in China. The movie studio actually considered the title "The Kung Fu Kid", but decided against it.
> 
> 
> Not in your life time, perhaps in heaven.


Shortsighted person as same as a frog living at the bottom of a well


----------



## anarchy 99

888jamie888 said:


> Did you even watch it? Your girl got knocked down. No contest.



This London olympics is now becoming a total farce. From the horrible opening ceremony to the farcial incidents to the outrageous judging, we can conclude this is now the single worst olympic games in modern times.

This is what happens when you let a bankrupt country host an olympic games.


----------



## Korean

theniubt said:


> Oh, and the world actually knows that Taekwondo is useless compared to Chinese Wushu.


Wushu too is useless against Jujitsu.



> So having China simplifying Wushu down for the Olympics and increase it's popularity, will only humiliate the Koreans.


Well, China has a long way to go.

America is flooded with McDojos where white senseis serve Taekwondo and Karate dumbed down enough that 5 year olds participate in fights, but you never see a McDojo teaching Kung Fu/Wushu to children. So as long as Wushu is something that is hidden in the back alley of Chinatowns catering only to ethnic Chinese people, it will never become popular enough to goto the Olympics.

Wushu in its current form is just too complicated for non-Chinese to take up. Instead of wasting money on Confucius Institutes, Chinese government should invest in Wushu dojos giving free lessons on simplified version of Wushu. Now that's the real soft power.


----------



## 888jamie888

anarchy 99 said:


> This London olympics is now becoming a total farce. From the horrible opening ceremony to the farcial incidents to the outrageous judging, we can conclude this is now the single worst olympic games in modern times.
> 
> This is what happens when you let a bankrupt country host an olympic games.



Haha, do one mate. You are a total tool.
You've done nothing but troll and criticise the UK since you joined like a week ago.
What was wrong with that last fight? You lost, get over it. Don't cry like a little girl.
And yeh Beijing was completely free of controversy. 

I don't actually give a flying **** what you think about the ceremony. You probably didn't understand half of it. That ceremony was more for us than the world.
Toodles.


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And what is MMA?
> 
> Ask anyone in the world what Martial Arts is. The answer they give will be Kung Fu, not some random Vietnamese thing.


Would someone please educate this guy on what 'MMA' stands for. My schtick is more in aviation anyway.


----------



## Korean

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ask anyone in the world what Martial Arts is. The answer they give will be Kung Fu, not some random Vietnamese thing.



Actually, "Karate" is the word that stands for "Martial Art" in English language. Kung Fu is often called "Chinese Karate". Kung Fu does not stand for martial art outside of China, it is just a "Chinese Karate" and nothing more.

This is the reason why the movie studio stuck with the name "The Karate Kid", even though it was about Jackie Chan teaching Kung Fu to an American inner city kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Korean said:


> Actually, "Karate" is the word that stands for "Martial Art" in English language. Kung Fu is often called "Chinese Karate". Kung Fu does not stand for martial art outside of China, it is just a "Chinese Karate" and nothing more.
> 
> This is the reason why the movie studio stuck with the name "The Karate Kid", even though it was about Jackie Chan teaching Kung Fu to an American inner city kid.



Ask anybody in the world for the names of some famous Martial Artists. 

Immediately they will say Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan and Jet Li.

Nobody in the world can name even one single Korean martial artist. 

In fact, the only Korean name that the average person in the world could come up with off the top of their head, is Kim Jong-il. No one else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Lets stick to the Olympics and not to go off topic discussing about martial arts or cricket.


----------



## theniubt

Korean said:


> Actually, "Karate" is the word that stands for "Martial Art" in English language. Kung Fu is often called "Chinese Karate". Kung Fu does not stand for martial art outside of China, it is just a "Chinese Karate" and nothing more.
> 
> This is the reason why the movie studio stuck with the name "The Karate Kid", even though it was about Jackie Chan teaching Kung Fu to an American inner city kid.



Despite the Olympics having Taekwondo. Fact is that the majority of martial art schools in the US is either Karate, or Kung Fu. You won't see much for Taekwondo, or even people talk about Taekwondo because it's unknown to them. And it will remain this way, considering Taekwondo is not considered as an effective form of martial art.


----------



## anon45

anarchy 99 said:


> When there are westerners who regard the Olympic medal table as an important tool of soft power, then yes, it is very important. Sure there are few that don't care, but for the china bashing A$$holes in the west that use the medal table to claim whatever type (racial, political system, sporting system, cultural system, sign of rising power) of superiority, this medal table means everything. Just like GDP size, number of aircraft carriers, size of consumer market, Fortune 500 brands, UNSC veto power, etc are important indicators of hard power, the position in the Olympic medal table is an important indicator of soft power.
> 
> Why do you think there is a medal table in the first place and is reported in the media daily?
> 
> IT MATTERS!!!!!


 
does it not bother you that you are essentially acting the Eastern counter-part to these China bashing A$$holes?


----------



## Mercenary

anarchy 99 said:


> This London olympics is now becoming a total farce. From the horrible opening ceremony to the farcial incidents to the outrageous judging, we can conclude this is now the single worst olympic games in modern times.
> 
> This is what happens when you let a bankrupt country host an olympic games.



I disagree.

London has hosted a decent Olympic Games.

It didn't have the unlimited funds that Beijing Olympics did in showcasing China.

London is hosting the Olympics for the 3rd Time and it didn't need to go all out to showcase England because people already know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ask anybody in the world for the names of some famous Martial Artists.
> 
> Immediately they will say Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan and Jet Li.
> 
> *Nobody in the world can name even one single Korean martial artist. *
> 
> In fact, the only Korean name that the average person in the world could come up with off the top of their head, is Kim Jong-il. No one else.


Master Hee Il Cho. As far as physical capability goes, he is no less than any of the Chinese *MOVIE* stars. But Tae-kwon do have far better evangelists worldwide and sorry, movie stars do not cut the mustard.



theniubt said:


> Despite the Olympics having Taekwondo. Fact is that the majority of martial art schools in the US is either Karate, or Kung Fu. You won't see much for Taekwondo, or even people talk about Taekwondo because it's unknown to them. And it will remain this way, *considering Taekwondo is not considered as an effective form of martial art.*


Utter garbage. TKD is more effective at *PRACTICAL* martial arts than any of the Chinese kung-fu, except perhaps wing chun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

gambit said:


> Absurd. Boxing, Judo and Tae-kwon do are more amenable to being true combative contests and competition than Wushu can or probably will *EVER* be. Whenever a Wushu/Gung-fu fighter take to the mat in front of me, he invariably fights the way a boxer or a Karate-ka or a Tae-kwon do stylist would. None of that fancy stances sh1t. Do not bother to post those Youtube vids of supposedly Shaolin 'master' knocking out a boxer or some other style. This is the real world where boxing's techniques have reigned and will continue to reign supreme across cultures and time.


 
Complete bullsh!t!

Just by your above statements, you obviously know nothing about Wushu! Zero!

In fact, neither Wushu, nor Kungfu, while written in English, reflects the true meaning of Chinese martial arts. This is a) Chinese martial arts are a very subtle topic with vast contents that no single person, no matter how great he/she self-proclaim to be, can comprehend. Many subtle contents are basically beyond the description of language. You have to feel while practice; b) a master of technical fighter never confines himself to one format. In fact, he doesnt care the format. *Actually he doesnt have any format, like fluid. He changes according to his opponent(s) and the environment.*

Chinese martial arts (again I dont think a proper English word has ever been invented for it, but just make do with it for the moment) *are not just about fighting. It is also about spiritual purification and elevation; about combining human and the nature into one; about nurturing and storing and using your energy; about (self) enlightening and improving mentally; about enhancing speed, flexibility and endurance physically; about healing and recouping 
*

Of course, self-defence is one of its essence but frequently being abused by trigger-happy street fighters (perhaps such as you).

Thus, you dont even have the basic understanding of what Wushu is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> Utter garbage. TKD is more effective at *PRACTICAL* martial arts than any of the Chinese kung-fu, except perhaps wing chun.





Well here's an example of TKD being effective at practical, thus useless.






And btw, Kung Fu means martial art in Chinese. Wing Chun is just a type of Kung Fu, genius.


----------



## prototype

theniubt said:


> Despite the Olympics having Taekwondo. Fact is that the majority of martial art schools in the US is either Karate, or Kung Fu. You won't see much for Taekwondo, or even people talk about Taekwondo because it's unknown to them. And it will remain this way, considering Taekwondo is not considered as an effective form of martial art.



I disagree with that, theirs a lot of Olympic sport in which US dont excel so not pursue due to remain unheard in America. Popularity of a sport in America does not reflect the world wide popularity.

Taekwondo definitely is one of the most famous marshal arts in the world, it is in Olympics for no reason.

In India the most famous is Karate, then taekwondo then Judo.

Its an another fact that if Taekwondo is included in Olympics still karate is missing.


----------



## masoomchichora

china wins their 37th gold medal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

And Chen Ruolin takes Gold number 37....Diving

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## gpit

Korean said:


> 1. Too much corruption means that the relatives of communist party officials and the wealthy get to make it to the national squad, while the poor Lionel Messi of China gets to farm for the rest of his life. This is a notable example of the rampant corruption hindering China's development that I speak of so often. There is little corruption in less popular sports so the selection is relatively fair and China gets to dominate in those, but not in big money sports like soccer backed by a $50 billion underground gambling industry.
> 
> 2. Chinese are highly individualistic and make poor teamwork.



LOL!

Why all of sudden you start to humiliate India and Indian democracy?

You described very appropriately in every way how India's sports are so sticky for your logic of corruption and poor team work. They haven't got a gold yet so far. Right?

Fool, *you picked up wrong topics, either Olympic medals or corruption, in front of your Indian bred, in attempting to bash China.* 

Choose better topic next time, if you have any...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

hopefully we can win that men taekwondo gold later go china go


----------



## terranMarine

Tonight Men's 200m in a moment to start. We have Usain Bolt and Yohan Blake to prevent USA grabbing the gold medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Jamaican clean sweep


----------



## Evil Flare

Jamaica's Usain Bolt wins the men's 200m final in a time of 19.32.

Yohan Blake comes in in second place and Warren Weir gets third - making it very much a Jamaican 1-2-3. Usain Bolt has just completed the sprint double at back-to-back Olympics.


----------



## Korean

theniubt said:


> Despite the Olympics having Taekwondo. Fact is that the majority of martial art schools in the US is either Karate, or Kung Fu.


You need to get out of Chinatown and travel around the world. I have yet to see a Kung Fu dojo outside of Chinatowns. A Kung Fu dojo outside of Chinatowns is as rare as a snow white unicorn.


----------



## theniubt

Korean said:


> You need to get out of Chinatown and travel around the world. I have yet to see a Kung Fu dojo outside of Chinatowns. A Kung Fu dojo outside of Chinatowns is as rare as a snow white unicorn.



And you need to get out of K.town.


----------



## Korean

prototype said:


> Its an another fact that if Taekwondo is included in Olympics still karate is missing.



You will be shocked to learn what WKF(World Karate Federation) is doing in order to make Karate Olympic worthy.

In addition to now requiring TWD style body armor and head gear(Karate kumite had none, only gloves and foot gloves), WKF is now assigning 3 points to head kicks. Karate-Kas are furious at the changes this year, saying what's the difference between Karate and Taekwondo now if they start requiring TKD style armor, head gear, and pressure competitors to focus on flash head kicks.

Of course the Korean side is uncomfortable that Karate is now xeroxing TKD competition formet.



theniubt said:


> And you need to get out of K.town.



I don't live in K. town.


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Current medal count

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theniubt

Korean said:


> You will be *shocked* to learn what WKF(World Karate Federation) is doing in order to make Karate Olympic worthy.
> 
> In addition to now requiring TWD style body armor and head gear(Karate kumite had none, only gloves and foot gloves), WKF is now assigning 3 points to head kicks. Karate-Kas are furious at the changes this year, saying what's the difference between Karate and Taekwondo now if they start requiring TKD style armor, head gear, and pressure competitors to focus on flash head kicks.
> 
> Of course the Korean side is uncomfortable that Karate is now xeroxing TKD competition formet.



That's something Koreans shouldn't be concerned about. As far as the Korean only cared about such "Korean sport" is included in the Olympics, and showing the world how "great" TKD is, but not being able to stay competitive at their own game, at the same time. Then whatever the attempt of the WKF has, should'nt cause the Koreans any "shocks".



Korean said:


> I don't live in K. town.



I would've said the same.


----------



## anon45

theniubt said:


> And you need to get out of K.town.



Interestingly enough there is a taekwondo (dojo?) near where I live, and I don't live near Koreatown.

Also Karate is what is taught at the local YMCA, though that information is like a decade old so I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Esc8781

If China just had gotten in other race they could equally or pass the US (in my opinion).


----------



## anon45

wow, just checked the medal count and the US has widened the gap to 10 medals.


Isn't today like the last track and field day though?

also up by 1 gold, what other gold medal chances are there for China and the US?


----------



## Esc8781

terranMarine said:


> Jamaican clean sweep


 yeah man yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Great runner Jamaica. Great race

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Esc8781 said:


> If China just had gotten in other race they could equally or pass the US (in my opinion).



It's actually a decent argument in favour of immigration.

In Usain Bolt type events, the field is 100% dominated by those of African descent.

And our biggest hope in track and field (Liu Xiang) was taken out by injury once again.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats China for 37th Gold

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

888jamie888 said:


> Did you even watch it? Your girl got knocked down. No contest.



Our girl was slipped and fell. She was not knocked down! Ren beat Adams before!

*Ren Cancan* did a great job getting our *23rd Silver!*







*Ren Cancan *(right) celebrates her victory over Marlen Esparza of USA in the women's 51kg boxing

*Go China* !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anon45 said:


> also up by 1 gold, what other gold medal chances are there for China and the US?



Well, we had a good run anyway. 

I'm so proud of all our athletes for participating. They did really well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> Our girl was slipped and fell. She was not knocked down! Ren beat Adams before!
> 
> Go China !



The London Olympic Games is like a half hometurf playground for US, so the Rio Olympic Games will be a more neutral and unbiased place to determine the gold medal race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Our *37th Gold *goes to *Chen Ruolin* and *our 200th GOLD in the Summer Olympic History!*






*Chen Ruolin* successfully defended her women's 10m Platform title in tonight's final at the Aquatics Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

dam if we dont get this taekwondo gold now america will be ahead of us by 2 golds


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Korean said:


> You need to get out of Chinatown and travel around the world. I have yet to see a Kung Fu dojo outside of Chinatowns. A Kung Fu dojo outside of Chinatowns is as rare as a snow white unicorn.



I just found some snow white unicorns here in Germany, some even in my city and we don't have one Chinatown in Germany.

FEI WUSHU - www.fei-wushu.de

Willkommen beim Outdoor Training von Wushu Kung Fu Hamburg - Wushu Kungfu Hamburg

Kung-Fu und Qigong ganzheitlich erlernen! Kinder Kung-Fu ab 5 Jahre, Schwerpunkt Schulung wichtiger Lebensfähigkeiten mit Badget System und dem Lil Dragon Programm. - Das Xiu Tao Zentrum in Hamburg- Eimsbüttel, Fünf Tiere Shaolin und Daoyin Yangsheng


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ChinaToday said:


> dam if we dont get this taekwondo gold now america will be ahead of us by 2 golds



I have the feeling that the Brits will try to rob this gold medal from us at any cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esc8781

If a white guy from France can run under 9 seconds I know a Chinese can do that too.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lol, Jones is ahead in score right now.

This is the best way i wanna describe the London Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

very sad we only got silver


----------



## anon45

OUCH, this man should get an honorary medal as it is, the pain must have been excruciating.

Its an understatement to say the man is a team player.

Manteo Mitchell breaks his LEG during relay heat - and finishes anyway to help the US advance to the finals | Mail Online



*'It hurt so bad': Sprinter breaks his LEG during relay heat - and finishes anyway to help the US advance to the finals*

Read more: Manteo Mitchell breaks his LEG during relay heat - and finishes anyway to help the US advance to the finals | Mail Online safe passage into the men's 4x400 meter Olympic relay final on Thursday morning was not as painless as it had first appeared after Manteo Mitchell revealed he broke his leg half way round the track but still managed to finish.
The 25-year-old 200 and 400 meter runner ran the first leg of America's heat on a blazing hot day inside London's Olympic stadium and although he finished with a limp there was no obvious sign of the pain he was feeling.
'I got out pretty slow, but I picked it up and when I got to the 100-metre mark it felt weird. As soon as I took the first step past the 200-meter mark, I felt it break. I heard it. 





_US sprinter Manteo Mitchell led off the men's 4X400m relay in the heats on Thursday morning in London, seen here. But just 100 meters in he felt something funny in his leg_ 








_ Two hundred meters into the race Mitchell, seen here about to hand off to Joshua Mance, says he heard something pop, felt it break and let out a 'little war cry' _

'I even put out a little war cry, but the crowd was so loud you couldn't hear it,' Mitchell said.
'I knew if I finished strong we could still get it (the baton) around. I saw Josh Mance motioning me in for me to hand it off to him, which lifted me. 

'I didn't want to let those three guys down, or the team down, so I just ran on it. It hurt so bad.'
Mitchell's decision to go through the pain barrier allowed his U.S. team mates to sprint to a joint finish with the Bahamas in identical times of 2 minutes 58.87 seconds, the fastest ever run in the first round of the relay at the Olympic Games.





_After the race an x-ray revealed that Mitchell, who ran his leg in 46.1 seconds, had broken his left fibula bone_

Mitchell, who ran his leg in 46.1 seconds, said that he had slipped on a stairway this week in the Olympic village but had completed workouts since, including a warm-up for Thursday's race.
After the race an x-ray revealed he had broken his left fibula bone.
The U.S. team was already without 2008 Olympic 400m champion LaShawn Merritt, whose title defence lasted only moments last Saturday when he pulled up with hamstring problems.
The U.S., one of the favourites for gold, will name their final line-up on Friday.


----------



## shuttler

Unlucky, we get our* 24th Silver* from *Hou Yuzhuo* in Women Taekwondo 57kg!

In the post match interview Hou was exhausted and during the match she appeared to have injuries in her leg! Anyway * A GOOD FIGHT GIRL!* We lost only by 2 points!






*Yuzhuo Hou of China celebrates beating Diana Lopez of the United States of America during the preliminary round women's -57kg Taekwondo match on Day 13 of the London 2012 Olympic Games.
*

*Go go China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scherz

I dint see the whole match but start with 2n round she was handicapped on her leg. What happend? Also there are very rare video slomotions, which should prove the hits. A bit weird that match.


----------



## Esc8781

anon45 said:


> OUCH, this man should get an honorary medal as it is, the pain must have been excruciating.
> 
> Its an understatement to say the man is a team player.
> 
> Manteo Mitchell breaks his LEG during relay heat - and finishes anyway to help the US advance to the finals | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *'It hurt so bad': Sprinter breaks his LEG during relay heat - and finishes anyway to help the US advance to the finals*
> 
> Read more: Manteo Mitchell breaks his LEG during relay heat - and finishes anyway to help the US advance to the finals | Mail Online safe passage into the men's 4x400 meter Olympic relay final on Thursday morning was not as painless as it had first appeared after Manteo Mitchell revealed he broke his leg half way round the track but still managed to finish.
> The 25-year-old 200 and 400 meter runner ran the first leg of America's heat on a blazing hot day inside London's Olympic stadium and although he finished with a limp there was no obvious sign of the pain he was feeling.
> 'I got out pretty slow, but I picked it up and when I got to the 100-metre mark it felt weird. As soon as I took the first step past the 200-meter mark, I felt it break. I heard it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _US sprinter Manteo Mitchell led off the men's 4X400m relay in the heats on Thursday morning in London, seen here. But just 100 meters in he felt something funny in his leg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Two hundred meters into the race Mitchell, seen here about to hand off to Joshua Mance, says he heard something pop, felt it break and let out a 'little war cry' _
> 
> 'I even put out a little war cry, but the crowd was so loud you couldn't hear it,' Mitchell said.
> 'I knew if I finished strong we could still get it (the baton) around. I saw Josh Mance motioning me in for me to hand it off to him, which lifted me.
> 
> 'I didn't want to let those three guys down, or the team down, so I just ran on it. It hurt so bad.'
> Mitchell's decision to go through the pain barrier allowed his U.S. team mates to sprint to a joint finish with the Bahamas in identical times of 2 minutes 58.87 seconds, the fastest ever run in the first round of the relay at the Olympic Games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After the race an x-ray revealed that Mitchell, who ran his leg in 46.1 seconds, had broken his left fibula bone_
> 
> Mitchell, who ran his leg in 46.1 seconds, said that he had slipped on a stairway this week in the Olympic village but had completed workouts since, including a warm-up for Thursday's race.
> After the race an x-ray revealed he had broken his left fibula bone.
> The U.S. team was already without 2008 Olympic 400m champion LaShawn Merritt, whose title defence lasted only moments last Saturday when he pulled up with hamstring problems.
> The U.S., one of the favourites for gold, will name their final line-up on Friday.


 Ouch! That must had hurt! Physically and mentally.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anon45 said:


> OUCH, this man should get an honorary medal as it is, the pain must have been excruciating.
> 
> Its an understatement to say the man is a team player.
> 
> Manteo Mitchell breaks his LEG during relay heat - and finishes anyway to help the US advance to the finals | Mail Online



Poor guy...

And it is very impressive that he still managed to complete the race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Poor guy...
> 
> And it is very impressive that he still managed to complete the race.



When that adrenaline kicks in..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Medal count from end of yesterday:

*Gold 36 Silver 22 Bronze 19 Total 77*

Today, we have 1 Gold from 10m platform diving, one silver from boxing and another from taekwondo.

So we have a medal position of :

*Gold 37 Silver 24 Bronze 19 Total 80
*

*Keep up the good works Team China! You have made us proud!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gpit

anarchy 99 said:


> Ofcourse it matters, it's about racial superiority, political system superiority, geopolitical rivalry, bragging rights, etc.
> 
> Olympics is showcasing your soft power (cultural power) to the entire world.



Let me make some comments:

*"racial superiority"*: One theory attempts to explain why the black dominate track&field, whites swimming and Chinese diving/gymnastics is about muscle density vs flexibility in different races: the African has the highest muscle density, the white second and the East Asian the lowest. The black can perform in track&field because of their high muscle density allowing stronger and speedier force to be generated; but they can't perform in pools because high muscle density makes them too heavy and they have to spend extra energy to make them afloat. On the other end, east Asians are light, but their muscle forces are not enough to compete in fields and pool but they are flexible to be good in diving and gym. The white are in between, so they dominate in pool and can reasonably extends to some degree on both ends. Nonetheless, recent results show more and more disprovable or neutralizing of that theory: Chinese/Japanese are performing better and better in pool and track and field (but relatively sucked in gym this time). We also start to see the black in gym and pools. Of course, I wouldnt be surprised to see them in diving and other non-traditional fields for black people one day. 

Racial factor exists, but it is not dominating or deterministic factor. Racial superiority is not appropriate here: *a racial advantage must accompany with some other racial disadvantages for the same race.* If you are racially superior here, you must be racially inferior somewhere else. Take our Indian friends, for example: you cant say if they dont perform in Olympics they are racially inferior: their 600+ million can endure the blazing summer heat without electricity. I think in this sense they are racially superior. In addition, if they dont perform today, that doesnt mean they cant tomorrow. Make sense?

*political system superiority*: really there are so many democracies and communisms in the world, yet the results are vastly different. Look at communist Vietnam which is so inferior than communist N Korea. Even for the same system, over the time it still can have different results.

I think the performance is more like tradition+resources related than anything else.

*bragging rights* you hit the nail, especially for internet bickering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

10m diving Champion - *Chen Ruolin*!



























Silver medallist Brittany Broben of Australia, gold medallist *Chen Ruolin of China*, and bronze medallist Pandelela Pamg of Malaysia on the podium for the women's 10m Platform Diving final on Day 13 of the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Aquatics Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

gpit said:


> Complete bullsh!t!
> 
> Just by your above statements, you obviously know nothing about Wushu! Zero!
> 
> In fact, neither Wushu, nor Kungfu, while written in English, reflects the true meaning of Chinese martial arts. This is a) Chinese martial arts are a very subtle topic with vast contents that no single person, no matter how great he/she self-proclaim to be, can comprehend. Many subtle contents are basically beyond the description of language. You have to feel while practice; b) a master of technical fighter never confines himself to one format. In fact, he doesnt care the format. *Actually he doesnt have any format, like fluid. He changes according to his opponent(s) and the environment.*
> 
> Chinese martial arts (again I dont think a proper English word has ever been invented for it, but just make do with it for the moment) *are not just about fighting. It is also about spiritual purification and elevation; about combining human and the nature into one; about nurturing and storing and using your energy; about (self) enlightening and improving mentally; about enhancing speed, flexibility and endurance physically; about healing and recouping
> *
> 
> Of course, self-defence is one of its essence but frequently being abused by trigger-happy street fighters (perhaps such as you).
> 
> Thus, you dont even have the basic understanding of what Wushu is.


Yeah...As if those things can be reasonably judged. Now *THAT* is an exercise in bullsh1tting I definitely would pay to watch.



theniubt said:


> Well here's an example of TKD being effective at practical, thus useless.
> 
> And btw, Kung Fu means martial art in Chinese. Wing Chun is just a type of Kung Fu, genius.


Yeah...I see the gent in the funny yellow costume was pretty damn 'effective'.


----------



## anarchy 99

As i said before our poor performance in track & field is costing us the gold medal and overall race. Once T&F starts we are at a massive disadvantage. This must be addressed by 2016. If we can't beat the US in sprints, we must atleast medal in field events. I think if we don't not give such a massive lead in T&F, we can always beat the US on both the gold and overall medal count. 

US medal count:
39G overall 90

Swimming:
16G (41%) overall 30 (30%)

Track & Field:
7G (18%) overall 24 (27%)


US gets 59% (41% + 18%) of their GOLD medals from swimming and T&F.

US gets 57% (30% + 27%) of their TOTAL medals from swimming and T&F.


If we start to win in swimming and T&F, not only do we win but we reduce their medal count as we take away their medals. It's a double play. We gain, they lose. Zero sum game. 
I think in swimming we are making great progress, we need to build more depth in each discipline though, then we can compete in overall medal count too.
In T&F we are still behind, BUT it's encouraging that we are in many FIELD event finals, we have a world class athlete in field events. They must improve and give us medals in 2016.

The US not only wins gold, but because they have many athletes competing, they have depth, therefore they rack up many medals in these 2 sports. If we are to analyze, we must concentrate on these 2 sports to beat the US in 2016 and beyond. I tell you what, if we can equal the Americans in swimming and T&F, then team USA won't EVER beat China in gold medal count and overall medal count. We have the money, the facilities, the talent pool, coaching to do very well in these 2 sports.

I think we got breakthroughs in track cycling and rowing, and these 2 sports have many medals up for grabs too. But I still believe swimming and T&F we can not only win medals but at the same time take away medals from the US. I think this is where we need to address the issue. 

We fought a brave fight, hope we get 40 gold medals, because even if we lose the gold medal count, achieving 40 golds is an extraordinary achievement considering the bias of the judges to rob us of so many gold medals.
I'm proud of our fight, we have shown even in foreign territory that we are a MAJOR challenge for American sporting dominance.
Hopefully by 2016, we top the medal table in both counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## isro2222

i saw america took over china in both form.... Gold count and medals total tally.... It seems america by the end of olympic will extend huge lead.... Man they are track and field champion.... Congratulation Gambit....


----------



## 888jamie888

shuttler said:


> Our girl was slipped and fell. She was not knocked down! Ren beat Adams before!
> 
> *Ren Cancan* did a great job getting our *23rd Silver!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ren Cancan *(right) celebrates her victory over Marlen Esparza of USA in the women's 51kg boxing
> 
> *Go China* !


eh? She stepped forward but was knocked down by a one two in the neck and face.


----------



## anarchy 99

isro2222 said:


> i saw america took over china in both form.... Gold count and medals total tally.... It seems america by the end of olympic will extend huge lead.... Man they are track and field champion.... Congratulation Gambit....



You rubbing it in?


----------



## chauism

isro2222 said:


> i saw america took over china in both form.... Gold count and medals total tally.... It seems america by the end of olympic will extend huge lead.... Man they are track and field champion.... Congratulation Gambit....



That is some a$$ kissing that I have seen today. FYI, his home country has only won 1 gold and 3 silvers in the entire history of Olympics and none this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anarchy 99

I want to further add to my post #1162.

If we can beat the US in the pool and do decent in T&F, then we have a great chance to beat them in medal race. In T&F there are more countries to beat the US, but in pool, not many countries can beat the US. This is the first time China has finished 2nd in the swimming medal table. I think we should build on this and hope more Sun Yangs and Ye Shiwens emerge by 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

anarchy 99 said:


> I want to further add to my post #1162.
> 
> If we can beat the US in the pool and do decent in T&F, then we have a great chance to beat them in medal race. In T&F there are more countries to beat the US, but in pool, not many countries can beat the US. This is the first time China has finished 2nd in the swimming medal table. I think we should build on this and hope more Sun Yangs and Ye Shiwens emerge by 2016.



It took your govt. support to make this possible, we weren't even trying and we still on top.


----------



## theniubt

gambit said:


> Yeah...I see the gent in the funny yellow costume was pretty damn *'effective'*.



You're dead right about that.


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> Yeah...I see the gent in the funny yellow costume was pretty damn 'effective'.


----------



## shuttler

chauism said:


> That is some a$$ kissing that I have seen today. FYI, his home country has only won 1 gold and 3 silvers in the entire history of Olympics and none this time.



you must be in a hurry. vietcongs are even worse. the medal no. you quoted belong to Venezuela which has 1 Gold 2 Silver and 8 Bronze Total 11 medals. vietnam only has 2 silver, ever, in all of its 13 summer olympic participations.

india is about in the same very low ranking category: Gold 9 Silver 5 Bronze 10 Total 24 in 23 participations (excluding the ongoing London Olympics). Average about 1 medal per appearance. indian is a super large country with population fast approaching 1.3 billion. very sad as China Today said. very sad. That is why the vietcongs and indians are sympathising each other's Olympic medal woes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

Oldman1 said:


> It took your govt. support to make this possible, we weren't even trying and we still on top.



 it took all your resources, the massive funding, all the advanced facilities, the bribing of judges, and denying Chinese athletes gold medals for America to _just_ beat us. Even after all the blatant cheating by the judges against china, we are only still 2 golds behind, if we add all those gold medals robbed from us, we would be well ahead of you. We were robbed in gymnastics, cycling, diving, boxing. Even after all that we are still hanging with the most advanced country and the sole superpower. As we get richer, more revenue we have, the more facilities we can afford, more funding we can give our athletes in ALL sports. Once we have that, US will be lucky to be in the same league as China in future Olympics.
We are already so close to the US without utilizing our full potential in swimming and track & field. 

Congrats on your cheating and bribing to top the medal table, enjoy your tainted victory for 4 more years because after 2016, you won't even be close to us in both medal counts. I'm sure many of your track & field athletes will be caught for doping after the games.


----------



## shuttler

Oldman1 said:


> It took your govt. support to make this possible, we weren't even trying and we still on top.



different system different approach! why fret with something like this! We havent got enough corporate sponsors and we have gotten this far so to speak.



isro2222 said:


> i saw america took over china in both form.... Gold count and medals total tally.... It seems america by the end of olympic will extend huge lead.... Man they are track and field champion.... Congratulation Gambit....



india is still at the bottom rungs. very sad very sad as China Today said!


----------



## isro2222

@Shuttler why comparing india with china? Please dont force me to repeat how china produces gold medal winners from age 2 to 3.... By the way Turkey below india in medals tally. Its same turkey who gave tough fight to china in airforce friendly war.... Even kenya ahead of many powerful countries. i guess china too much into olympic glory.... Olympic dont make superpowers.... Weapons technology do.... By the way is it time to delete all the previous threads in which most chinese users were chest thumping about china being no.1 in olympic?.... Look behind u. Its host country who might push china on 3rd. China was on 1st in beijing olympic. Now they might slide to 3rd by the end of olympic.... india was on 58th in beijing.... Now 48th and still 4 tough wrestlers yet to come. this pull india up. May be around into 30s and that will be huge jump compared to beijing olympic. India going up in ranking and china going below compared to beijing olympic. i thought atleast china will be ahead in one tally like total tally.... But america far ahead now in that with the gold lead too.... America indeed killed china. Now china should fight to save 2nd spot as the host nation catching up fast.... Think about that and stop comparing india with china. Am happy india done well and it improved....


----------

